# Governors Race and Union Endorsements Thread (Combined)



## gooday

I was wondering which candidate people are backing for governor. I like this guy Gabrieli, I met him and Riley and even though Riley clames to be the regular joe Gabrieli although very wealthy seemed more down to earth. I read today that he is all for opening casinos in ma, I personaly like that alot. I think it will earn more money that could be put towards public safety and create jobs for people in this bad econemy.

Some people think it will put a spike in the crime rate but the main thing that makes the crime rate go up is drugs and a bad econemy, anyone working law enforcement will tell you that. It would also create road details for cops and maybe O.T, more work all around. I also must say I like the fact that even though he might be wealthy he still realized that the elderly are on a fixed income and gass prices and property taxes are still going up, they like my grandmother are struggling.

When it comes to stem cell research I also support him on his support on the subject. The way I see it is that if we could maybe cure thousands of diferent life threatening health problems then why not do so. Some of these health problems exist in small children and they shouldnt have to suffer ,they are inosent. Who knows this could one day cure paralisis or cancer two things nobody diserves.

I listen Duval patrick and although he is very witty with words that is all he has going for him, other than that I never heard of the man intill now, so if he is so intrested in the well being of our state what has he done in the last few years besides try to rip a union apart for american airlines from what I'v read.

Tom Riley tried to take away the Boston Policemans quinn bill and is shady anyway. Boston is the buisiest dept in the state and the most dangerous to work for and he wants to take money away from them and he's law enforcement, discusting. Healy must go, that dont even need explaining. These are just my views and opinoins I respect everyones opinion on this matter but I think my minds made up. I always like to hear other peoples views maybe I will look at this different later.


----------



## Goose

*Re: Governors race*


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Ya I know but do you realy care that much I was in a hurrt proffessor


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Well then I was wrong ,thank you Frank for your input . Sorry for not proof reading , and now that I did I see what you mean. I'M sorry ,I was in kind of a hurry while posting. The family was hounding me to leave after waiting for them for twenty minutes. Then I got off line and waited twenty more anyway. I hope you understand. Bye the way Frank, the dog thing did make me laugh.


----------



## Goose

*Re: Governors race*

It's cool, just the lack of paragraphs makes my eyes bleed and the subject hard to read...I got about 4 sentences into it before I had to stop.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

It will be Gabrieli and Murray in 07.


----------



## SOT

*Re: Governors race*

God I hope not. That would be a disaster


gooday said:


> It will be Gabrieli and Murray in 07.


----------



## drewpopo

*Re: Governors race*

I sent a question to ask Chris,(Chris Gabrieli), the question was "As governor what will be your stance on the Quinn Bill?" on september 8, 2006

Responce :

"Dear Mr. Kularski: Thank you for your e-mail. My name is Katie Joyce and I am Chris's policy director. [SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]To answer your question, Chris supports the Quinn Bill as currently implemented and the continuing education and professionalization of our police force. Although Chris and many others have expressed concerns in the past about the Quinn Bill, the changes implemented over the past few years were carefully thought through and deserve to be evaluated before any other changes are considered. In any case, ensuring that public safety officers are well educated and fairly compensated are important goals given the importance of their work and the ever greater complexity of the tasks they undertake. [/SIZE][/SIZE]I hope this is helfpul. Please let me know if you have additional questions or comments. Sincerely, 
Katie Joyce"


----------



## bbelichick

*Re: Governors race*



drewpopo said:


> I"Dear Mr. Kularski: Thank you for your e-mail. My name is Katie Joyce and I am Chris's policy director. [SIZE=-0][SIZE=-0]To answer your question, Chris supports the Quinn Bill as currently implemented and the continuing education and professionalization of our police force. Although Chris and many others have expressed concerns in the past about the Quinn Bill, the changes implemented over the past few years were carefully thought through and deserve to be evaluated before any other changes are considered. In any case, ensuring that public safety officers are well educated and fairly compensated are important goals given the importance of their work and the ever greater complexity of the tasks they undertake. [/SIZE][/SIZE]I hope this is helfpul. Please let me know if you have additional questions or comments. Sincerely,
> Katie Joyce"


Translation: I realize now that attacking the Quinn Bill will cause me to not get elected. Therefore, I commit to keeping the Quinn Bill until I am elected at which time I will attack it again under the guise of fiscal responsibilty because people hate cops. Thanks for your vote, you utter idiot.

-Chris


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

People hate cops? Criminals hate cops, not regular people. If people hated cops you would not have the quinn bill in the first place and you would not have thousands of people taking tests for the job. People like Healy Hate corrections officers. I would not back a candidate that hated cops, or that thought that inmates should have more rights then officers. You think all democrats hate police officers and I think Healy hates corrections officers, any D.O.C guys want to chime in on this one. Remember in the globe when they said Healy was an expert in corrections, didnt she go down to the prison camp in cuba with Romney spouting there so called expertice on prisons. Well ask any D.O.C guy ,the prisons suck right now because of them. People are leaving walpole because the inmates have more rights then the officers and it is more dangerous then ever. They have rookies running the most volatile joint in the state because of the way they run prisons. Ya tough on crime untill they do the time. The boys behind the wall dont agree with your opinion and you dont agree with ours and we both have our reasons so I respect that.


----------



## bbelichick

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> People hate cops? Criminals hate cops, not regular people.


Wow. How naive.

Get this: people don't like cops because they tell them what they can and can't do. They write them tickets. They arrest them. They arrest and write tickets to their family members.

Even when you help someone, many times they can find a way to criticize you.

If you think the general public loves the Police, you are mistaken. Maybe for a short while after 9/11...but that was it.


----------



## lofu

*Re: Governors race*

Not to stir the pot Gooday but if you think a liberal democrat, in Massachusetts, will take rights away from prisoners and scumbags then I've got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell ya. ALL of the candidates, on both sides, say all the right things during the election and then when they get elected their true colors show. At least with a Republian, we could balance out the Democratially dominated state legislature to a certain extent.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Hey I was a big fan of Weld, this is the first time I'v gone with a democrat. I just wish there was a better choice of republican, all I can do is go with the lesser of two evils.

As far as cops being hated I guess you know better than me because you are a cop, I work inside a jail. My own oppinion of cops is different then most then , I probably dont hear alot of peoples negative oppinions because my line of work, but if that is true then its a sin. Let them hate if they do but all politics aside atliest we all stick together, or we should. Its funny because some people think corrections officers beat people up all day, so I see how this could be.


----------



## drewpopo

*Re: Governors race*

_I am not a supporter of chris, I sent the same question to every canidate, he happens to be the only one to respond.I thik Gabrieli is just buying the election. He is the obviously the only one paying enough to have to have some respond at 7:00 pm on a friday night. I will post other responces as they come in_


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

He didnt pay me anything and I'm voting for him. I could say Healy's husband is buying it for her. ( Along with a 19% to spam.) I'm kidding bbelichick I couldnt help it the oppertunity was there. LOL !! I know I know not funny


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> I was wondering which candidate people are backing for governor. I like this guy Gabrieli, I met him and Riley and even though Riley clames to be the regular joe Gabrieli although very wealthy seemed more down to earth. I read today that he is all for opening casinos in ma, I personaly like that alot. I think it will earn more money that could be put towards public safety and create jobs for people in this bad econemy.
> 
> Some people think it will put a spike in the crime rate but the main thing that makes the crime rate go up is drugs and a bad econemy, anyone working law enforcement will tell you that. It would also create road details for cops and maybe O.T, more work all around. I also must say I like the fact that even though he might be wealthy he still realized that the elderly are on a fixed income and gass prices and property taxes are still going up, they like my grandmother are struggling.
> 
> When it comes to stem cell research I also support him on his support on the subject. The way I see it is that if we could maybe cure thousands of diferent life threatening health problems then why not do so. Some of these health problems exist in small children and they shouldnt have to suffer ,they are inosent. Who knows this could one day cure paralisis or cancer two things nobody diserves.
> 
> I listen Duval patrick and although he is very witty with words that is all he has going for him, other than that I never heard of the man intill now, so if he is so intrested in the well being of our state what has he done in the last few years besides try to rip a union apart for american airlines from what I'v read.
> 
> Tom Riley tried to take away the Boston Policemans quinn bill and is shady anyway. Boston is the buisiest dept in the state and the most dangerous to work for and he wants to take money away from them and he's law enforcement, discusting. Healy must go, that dont even need explaining. These are just my views and opinoins I respect everyones opinion on this matter but I think my minds made up. I always like to hear other peoples views maybe I will look at this different later.


First of all, gooday, what "bad economy"? Unemployment is as low as it can be: businesses are still advertising for help...anyone who is unemployed either is unemployable or does not want to work. The economy has slowed during the last couple of months...this is due to several factors, war and oil prices to name two. As for the gambling industry, I agree with the Howie Carr editorial from the 1980's when the state enacted the lottery: "...the lottery is the state's excise tax on stupidity...".
What makes you think that money generated by casinos would be applied to projects/policies that benefit law enforcement?

As for the elderly on a "fixed income": why should any of us have to subsidize people who failed to plan for their retirements? True, most were duped by FDR's "Ponzi scheme" (aka "social security") and misunderstood it to be their retirement plan, rather than a means to supplement their retirement plan. I saw it for what it was and began planning for my retirement when I was 16 YOA. I surmised that SS would not be available to me when I retired and planned accordingly (and advised my friends to do likewise). I'm no genius, just a regular guy...the proof was there for all to see that were willing to see. Finally, your granny is your responsiblity not mine...neither is my granny your problem: it's up to each family to care for their elder members...not the "government". By the way, all the modifications done to SS?: done by democrats, not republicans.

"Stem cell research". While it is true that adult stem cells have provided advances in the medical field, embryonic stem cell research has yielded NOTHING. But hey, why let that stand in the way of aborting "innocents" for their stem cells?

"Unions" have successfully all but destroyed our steel and automotive industries. Toyota is now the number three automaker in the US...and they are not unionized. Let's have more unions so we can further destroy our industrial base.

You need to read the following books:

"Human Action", Ludwig Von Mises;
"Das Kapital", Karl Marx;
"Economics in One Lesson" and anything else by Henry Hazelit;
anything by Milton Friedman;
anything by Murray Rothbard;
"Democracy in America", Alexis de Toqueville
"The Federalist Papers", various

The key here is that democrats are the party of special interests, not the "LITTLE GUY". They are socialists. Socilaism does not work (see "Europe"). As VI Lenin said, "...the goal of socialism is communism...".

Healey, for good or ill, is the only horse in this race.


----------



## drewpopo

*Re: Governors race*

Responce from Deval Patrick in regard to the Quinn bill

Good evening, Thanks for your interest in Deval Patrick's position on the Quinn bill - at this time, he doesn't have a position on the bill. 
We hope you will vote for Deval on September 19th!

The Deval Patrick Team


----------



## FedCop

*Re: Governors race*

I will probably vote for Gabrieli.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Did you see Keller at large? When Keller asked Duval Patrick if he would use reverse didcrimination in hiring people he answered, I dont think that exists. Anyone working law enforsement knows that it exists. When asked if he thought if people with african roots should recieve higher pay for the slavery of the past he said, I dont know how it would work. Now remember the arguments on, it should be the best man for the job, well that dont mean its a white guy or a black guy but the guy with best most experience, cleanest record, education, and highest score on the test. The Doc Hired off a part 10 list in the past which is a minority list and alot of people got skipped for there position due to this a few years back, Due to being white. Now if I score a 95 why should a guy with an 82 get the job over me because he or she is black, spanish, or anything else ,I would say that is reverse discrimination. And why do we call it reverse discrimination, discrimination is discrimination. Boston does this to, they higher a minority list and other, I dont know if they still do, would that not be segragation all over again. Now I am in no way a racist but I thought this Patrick guy was alright in that way although I would not vote for him, but it seems to me he will only take care of a cirtain group of people.He wants to hire a thousand new cops, are those only minority cops. Do I think its wrong NOT to hire someone due to the collor of there skin yes but its just as wrong TO hire them for the same reason. I hope this dont offend any minority officers on here because it was not meant for that and I think alot of them are some of the best officers out there, but not all, not all white either. But if you diserve the job you should get it first.


----------



## JoninNH

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> Well then I was wrong ,thank you Frank for your input . Sorry for not proof reading , and now that I did I see what you mean. I'M sorry ,I was in kind of a hurry while posting. The family was hounding me to leave after waiting for them for twenty minutes. Then I got off line and waited twenty more anyway. I hope you understand. Bye the way Frank, the dog thing did make me laugh.


So why didn't you proofread your response?


----------



## ferus fidelitas

*Re: Governors race*

the democrats gutted the Quinn Bill - the police academy will get you zero credits now.. they are attempting to discourage officers from obtaining a degree by forcing you to take numerous foolish and expensive courses. i'm voting for Kerry Healey and Reed Hillman - they truly support the police. Let's not forget how Gabrielli is now changing his tune now that he is looking for endorsements, how Reilley meddled with the OUI Vehicular Homicide case of a supporter's son and tried to squash it and how Patrick lobbied in support of a rapist and a cop killer - all 3 are wacko liberals


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Governors race*

All of them keep hounding on a topic that really irks me. They've all said how Massachusetts is in trouble, and Massachusetts needs to turn around and this and that. Didn't we have somewhere in the neighborhood of a $300M surplus last year? That means tax revenues are doing well. The high cost of living means people are making money, and spending just as fast. That's good for business. So what's the problem?

So the thing they harp on is "Massachusetts residents are leaving by the thousands...population is decreasing". So what! Have they driven in Boston or on Rt 128, 495, 24 or 93 lately? If you're living here, wouldn't you want as much space as possible? Why would you campaign for MORE people and residents coming here being a good thing? Am I the only one who noticed this?


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Governors race*

I don't like any of them...dem or rep. I personaly think they are all full of crap.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*AP: Patrick wins Democratic nomination for governor; Reilly and Gabrieli concede
*_By The Associated Press_ BOSTON - Deval Patrick, a Democrat making his first run for elective office and a bid to become the state's first black governor, beat two opponents in Tuesday's gubernatorial primary to win a place in November's general election. 
Patrick, 50, headed the Justice Department's civil rights division under President Clinton. 
Boston venture capitalist Chris Gabrieli, 46, who spent more than $8 million of his own fortune on the campaign, was second, and state Attorney General Tom Reilly, once the prohibitive favorite, came in a distant third. 
Meanwhile, in Washington state, freshman Democratic Sen. Maria Cantwell, considered by some to be vulnerable in November, and her GOP challenger, Mike McGavick, were expected to blow past their little-known rivals in their respective primaries. 
If Patrick wins in November, he would be just the second black elected governor in the United States, after L. Douglas Wilder of Virginia in 1989. However, no Democrat has been elected governor in this bluest of blue states since Michael Dukakis 20 years ago. 
Reilly and Gabrieli both conceded the race to Patrick before 10 p.m. EDT. With 35 percent of the precincts reporting, Patrick had 46 percent, Gabrieli had 29 percent and Reilly had 24 percent. 
"Hey folks, we gave it everything we had. It just didn't work out for us," Reilly said. 
Patrick "has my congratulations and he has my support. It's time to end 16 years of Republican governors, and I will help him do that." 
Patrick will face Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, the Republican nominee, as well as independent candidate Christy Mihos and Grace Ross of the Green-Rainbow Party, in November. Healey faced no opposition for the nomination for governor. 
Republican Gov. Mitt Romney decided not to seek re-election and is instead considering running for president in 2008. 
Reilly, 64, started the year as the front-runner but took a beating after he acknowledged calling a district attorney investigating the alcohol-related crash of the daughters of a campaign donor. Then the state lawmaker he picked as his running mate quit after one day, following disclosure of unpaid taxes and student loans. 
The Democrats clashed over taxes and immigration, with Patrick warning that a cut in income taxes would put pressure on property taxes and backing a proposal to allow the children of illegal immigrants to pay in-state college tuition rates. 
In Washington state, Cantwell, like Connecticut Sen. Joe Lieberman, faced a revolt from anti-war activists in her party. But she tried to distance herself from her vote in favor of the Iraq war, and she neutralized an anti-war rival by hiring him to join her campaign. 
She was seen as the prohibitive favorite in the field of five Democrats. McGavick, a former insurance executive, was expected to roll over five GOP rivals. 
The state generally leans Democratic, and Cantwell is favored in November.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Bbelichick you where right and I learned this state is in for some trouble. Kerry Healy looks very good now. If she was smart she would reach out to all law enforsement especialy corrections because she has a fight on her hands. Her administration has not been kind to many but she has to get out of Romneys shadow of that. The department I work for is made up of mostly republicans including myself. The problem is how do you back someone that belongs to an admin that dont appreciate the job you do and not sign off on a contract with two's and threes. She better reach out to all the unions that where behind Gabrieli and Rielly. I know that the few that went with Gabrieli did because they were ussualy republican unions and he was the closest to a republican out of all other candidates besides obviously Healy. If anything Romney hurt her.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*

As an "unenrolled" voter, I did a solid for my man Deval by taking a Democratic ballot and voting for him. During the general election campaign, Sean Healy's money is going to expose Patrick for what he is....a whacko liberal moonbat.

I don't think Patrick's ass would hit the seat in the governor's office before he'd go after the Quinn Bill and police details. It's a no-brainer.....cops should support Healy. I'm not exactly thrilled with her, but the alternative truly scares me.


----------



## no$.10

*Re: Governors race*

It continuously irks me when Duval Patrick is referred to as "the next Barak Obama". How so? Did Obama argue for a pardon for a death row inmate? Does Obama want to grant ILLEGAL aliens in-state tuition, driver licenses, and other priveledges?

Duval Patrick is NO Barak Obama.

To me, Mihos is worth looking into. I will be glued to the television Monday night. Does anyone know what time the debate starts?


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Well I am now 100% behind Healey, I hope she does well. Lets do it together now


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> Well I am now 100% behind Healey, I hope she does well. Lets do it together now


I won't vote for anyone that says illegal aliens should get free tuition to state colleges when most people have to work 2 jobs to put their kids through with as little tuition loans as possible. Let them become citizens the correct way like most people's ancestors did and then apply for loans like everyone else...or this could be a shock to the system....*WORK FOR WHAT YOU WANT!!!* don't look for a handout.

Not a big fan of Romney so that could hurt Healey...I agree that she needs to break free from his image and create one for herself...she could start by cutting back on some of the ridiculous fees that you have to pay for things...emt license, promotional exams, etc...

I am curious as to what Mihos has to say...he says 40% of the state's revenues should go back to cities and towns...just curious how he plans to make it work..


----------



## NewEngland2007

*Re: Governors race*



Delta784 said:


> As an "unenrolled" voter, I did a solid for my man Deval by taking a Democratic ballot and voting for him. During the general election campaign, Sean Healy's money is going to expose Patrick for what he is....a whacko liberal moonbat.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's deliciously subversive! Clapping! :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Now what do we do if an ultra liberal gets in office. What are the pro's and cons. People say he is not pro law enforcement ,is this true. If so Healey better reach out to all the law enforcement unions for support and put her old problems between her and the D.O.C Eboard in the past and go to there members and not the Eboard and get there support.Then she must reach out to the local p.d's and sheriffs offices. We have to stand united now .An ultra liberal does not know how things in the real world are. Like I said before if she gives the corrections officers a little notice she can score them, and by getting the state police, town police , corrections and fire many more will follow.

The big thing that Romney did was to put all correctional officers in the same class as the D.O.C eboard that attacked them and did not acknowledge that we are different unions and put us all in the same class when alot of us have nothing to do with them. I will admit the state did throw some shots at them that were unproffesional. But that was the Eboard he must remember they have men and woman inside those walls with families at home that had nothing to do with that negativity. lets do it together and start fresh and see if she comes out of Romneys shadow. I hope some agree, I do not want to see our state turn into a crime ridden hell hole that the police will have no tools to fight and they get fribbles, pizza and full contact private visits if they ever do go to jail or prison.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*



dave7336 said:


> Not a big fan of Romney so that could hurt Healey...I agree that she needs to break free from his image and create one for herself...she could start by cutting back on some of the ridiculous fees that you have to pay for things...emt license, promotional exams, etc...
> 
> I am curious as to what Mihos has to say...he says 40% of the state's revenues should go back to cities and towns...just curious how he plans to make it work..


Dave, those ridiculous fees were levied to prevent increasing taxes. I happen to agree with those fees: you want to own a gun? *PAY*; you want to be an EMT/Doctor/Lawyer? *PAY*. You want to drive on the Turnpike? *PAY*. Why should I have to subisidize your stuff? I'll gladly pay the fees to do the stuff I want to do. Why should any of us have to pay increased taxes to support (ie, subsidize) stuff someone else wants to do? You want it...PAY FOR IT! There is no free lunch! (unless you're a scumbag with a twelve page driving history whom we have to subidize at the proclamation of the state insurance czar so that the scumbag can "afford" insurance...no free market here...try buying progressive or geico...not available!).

40% back to towns/cities...how about 90% back to towns and cities? It is easier to control those scumbags at a local level than the ones at state/federal level. Hell, Ted Kennedy never answered for murdering that gal in his Olds back in the sixties...if it had been you, it would have been jail-city, citizen. Yet you continue to return him to office, and that plastic turd Kerry as well. Just swell.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

"Hell, Ted Kennedy never answered for murdering that gal in his Olds back in the sixties...if it had been you, it would have been jail-city, citizen. Yet you continue to return him to office, and that plastic turd Kerry as well."

:dito:
Any one who votes for this pair of pocket fleecers deserve everything they get. !!!!!

Typical Massachusetts election coming up not one of them worth a vote.


----------



## Oscar32

*Re: Governors race*

Lets all do our part to keep the elephant in the office....My vote is for Healey due to her policies in the area of law enforcement. Some of her policies can be located @ www.healeycommittee.com and would be extremely beneficial to police officers when they are implemented.

Long live the G.O.P.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

Pity that what passes as the GOP here in Massachusetts is a bunch of RINO's. I will never contribute money to the GOP in Massachusetts until they dump the RINO's. Hey, I contributed $500.00 to Alan Keyes in his run against Barrack "Marx" Obama out in IL...I have disposable income...dream on, MA Repubs...Rockefellar douche bags: nothing for you.


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



dcs2244 said:


> Dave, those rediculous fees were levied to prevent increasing taxes. I happen to agree with those fees: you want to own a gun? *PAY*; you want to be an EMT/Doctor/Lawyer? *PAY*. You want to drive on the Turnpike? *PAY*. Why should I have to subisidize your stuff? I'll gladly pay the fees to do the stuff I want to do. Why should any of us have to pay increased taxes to support (ie, subsidize) stuff someone else wants to do? You want it...PAY FOR IT! There is no free lunch! (unless you're a scumbag with a twelve page driving history whom we have to subidize at the proclamation of the state insurance czar so that the scumbag can "afford" insurance...no free market here...try buying progressive or geico...not available!).
> 
> 40% back to towns/cities...how about 90% back to towns and cities? It is easier to control those scumbags at a local level than the ones at state/federal level. Hell, Ted Kennedy never answered for murdering that gal in his Olds back in the sixties...if it had been you, it would have been jail-city, citizen. Yet you continue to return him to office, and that plastic turd Kerry as well. Just swell.


If all of those fees were used to prevent taxes, why did property taxes increase dramatically? Also, it is many of those fees that prevent small businesses from starting up in Massachusetts as the costs of doing business is too high. I am not against fees per se, but to see them go increase from $75 to $150 (100% increase) in one year is ridiculous. If he wants to use them to say he never increased taxes, that is smoke and mirrors...a fee is just another word for a tax. If as you say, you want to do a certain job, pay the fee...I will assume that you agree with police officers having to pay for a license to carry a firearm since this is part of the job. I know that you can carry on the badge, but some departments make it a requirement that you have a LTC..

I have NEVER voted for either Kennedy or Kerry in my life, so telling me that I keep returning them to office is incorrect. I would be more than pleased to see them both get out of here, but since this state is so liberal, it won't happen unless they decide not to run for office.

Also, I would love to see more money go back to the cities and towns, something Romney held back these few years. As far as the 40% plan, I saw Mihos saying it on Fox 25 news the other morning. I would just like to see the details of the plan.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Lets pick a candidate and work together as law enforcement. I think Healey is now the way to go but I dont know much positive about Patrick and I know little about Mihos. What do all you guys think. Let me know your opinion.


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> Lets pick a candidate and work together as law enforcement. I think Healey is now the way to go but I dont know much positive about Patrick and I know little about Mihos. What do all you guys think. Let me know your opinion.


I agree that we should stick together...maybe one of the larger union groups such as SPAM, Boston Police Patrolman's Association, IBPO, Masscops, or the new union that is forming can get some information and either put it on this website or mail it to their respective membership..Maybe if the candidates see we are united, they will listen


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*



dave7336 said:


> If all of those fees were used to prevent taxes, why did property taxes increase dramatically? Also, it is many of those fees that prevent small businesses from starting up in Massachusetts as the costs of doing business is too high. I am not against fees per se, but to see them go increase from $75 to $150 (100% increase) in one year is ridiculous.


Dave, property (and school) taxes are raised by your local, not state, weasels. If you think the fees are stifling small business, just wait for the dems to raise the minimum wage! Like I said, I'd rather pay an increased fee for the stuff I do than to pay an increased tax to subisidize everybody's stuff.

85% of the elected offices in MA are held by communists. Of the other 15%, 99.44% are held by RINO's. They spent us into the budget crisis previous to Romney being elected governor...they are responsible for the states compromised financial well being.

Stop electing commies and RINO's: stop having to deal with financial bullhockey (and creeping socialism/communism). Period.

Vote for Deval: PAY. Vote for Deval: Surrender your firearms. Vote for Deval: Turn back the clock to Johnson's "Great Society": pay people to stay home, avoid work and welp babies.

We still have more choices than the soviets did...but not enough to say so.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Gubernatorial War Of Words Heats Up*

_Healey, Patrick Outline Key Issues _

*BOSTON -- *Comments made by the head of the state Democratic Party has kicked up a war of words and a battle over what issues will define the campaign.

NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu reported that Deval Patrick and Kerry Healey agree on one thing -- winning the battle over what defines this campaign will determine who wins in November.

While Patrick met with University of Massachusetts researchers and graduate students to highlight problems in the higher education system, Healey counted how many dollars taxpayers have lost since the Legislature refused to lower the income tax rate to 5 percent.

"I want to roll back taxes to 5 percent. He doesn't. He wants to issue driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. I don't. He wants to give illegal immigrants in-state tuition. I don't. He seems to be much softer on crime than I am," Healey said.

"She lacks information. She has been a theorist about criminal justice. I have been a prosecutor. I understand what that means. I understand how to do it," Patrick said.

But Healey said she believes Thursday's firestorm over statements made by state Democratic Party Chairman Philip Johnston isn't over. He said that Healey's handpicked issues border on race-baiting and hate-mongering.

"Deval Patrick is now the leader of his party. He won a resounding victory on Tuesday. If Phil Johnston's comments do not represent his views, then he needs to say that and he needs to call for Phil Johnston's resignation," Healey said.

"Phil Johnston speaks for himself. I understand he has retracted the comments that I think she is referring to, and he should have. As far as I am concerned, it is time for us to get back to the issues that concern our futures. We should talk about taxes, and we should talk about the ways in which this administration has been starving its public higher education system, our public higher education system, of the very resources that we need to make a way for people to go forward," said Patrick.

Patrick said education, health care and the Big Dig are more important issues to highlight than driver's licenses and in-state tuition for illegal immigrants. Healey, however, believes it is a matter of principle that Massachusetts must stand up to those breaking the law and "discourage illegals from coming to our shores."

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



dcs2244 said:


> Dave, property (and school) taxes are raised by your local, not state, weasels. If you think the fees are stifling small business, just wait for the dems to raise the minimum wage! Like I said, I'd rather pay an increased fee for the stuff I do than to pay an increased tax to subisidize everybody's stuff.
> 
> 85% of the elected offices in MA are held by communists. Of the other 15%, 99.44% are held by RINO's. They spent us into the budget crisis previous to Romney being elected governor...they are responsible for the states compromised financial well being.
> 
> Stop electing commies and RINO's: stop having to deal with financial bullhockey (and creeping socialism/communism). Period.
> 
> Vote for Deval: PAY. Vote for Deval: Surrender your firearms. Vote for Deval: Turn back the clock to Johnson's "Great Society": pay people to stay home, avoid work and welp babies.
> 
> We still have more choices than the soviets did...but not enough to say so.


Maybe the local taxes got raised because he withheld money to the cities and towns and they had to make it up somehow...I want more money going back to the local communities..

Also, what campaign promises did he keep? I believe that the Mass Pike is still not under control of Mass Highway...I have less money in my check than I used to have, and that is with a raise...he hasn't cut the taxes even though the voters approved it..

Lastly, I did vote for him and I am sorry,...and if you read my first email, it says that I would never vote for someone like Deval...and I have no intention to


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Candidates agree to western Mass. debate

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. Western Massachusetts voters will get a chance to see the gubernatorial candidates debate in person early next month.
Democrat Deval Patrick, independent Christy Mihos and Green-Rainbow candidate Grace Ross have all agreed to attend the forum on October third at American International College in Springfield.
Republican Kerry Healey has yet to commit to the event.

(Thanks, Bill Erickson, WHYN)

Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## j809

*Re: Governors race*

MPA already endorsed Healey/Hillman. Curious who MassCop and other Police labor unions are endorsing.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Healey blasted in first debate *

Candidates spar on Big Dig, taxes 
By David Kibbe, Standard-Times staff writer

DEDHAM - The four candidates for governor last night clashed on the Big Dig, immigration and taxes in their first debate, as they begin a six-week sprint to Election Day. 
The two front-runners, Democrat Deval Patrick and Republican Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, rarely engaged each other directly. Instead, Healey faced withering attacks from independent candidate Christy Mihos, who accused her of "intentional indifference" to Big Dig problems until it resulted in a fatality. 
And Green/Rainbow candidate Grace Ross frequently chastised her three wealthy opponents, saying they are ignoring core issues like the economy and health care that matter to everyday Massachusetts residents. 
"They have no clue what the rest of us face," Ross told a televised audience from the Fox 25 News studio, which broadcast the debate in conjunction with the Boston Herald. The moderator was Chris Wallace, host of "Fox News Sunday." It was the first of at least four scheduled debates before Nov. 7. 
The subject of the Big Dig provided the most contentious moments. Patrick and Mihos both jumped on the Romney-Healey administration, saying they failed to take responsibility for the safety of the Big Dig tunnels until a Jamaica Plain woman was killed in a tunnel collapse this summer. 
Healey said her administration had tried for nearly four years to merge the state highway department with the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, an independent agency that managed the Big Dig. She said the proposal was repeatedly blocked by the state Legislature. 
Healey said the administration had its hands tied until the state Legislature allowed Gov. Mitt Romney to take control of the Turnpike Authority on an emergency basis after the collapse. She said the administration is doing an independent "stem to stern" review of the tunnels. 
Patrick, who has called for an independent auditor to take over the Big Dig, commended the administration for its actions after the Big Dig collapse, but said more interest should have been shown before it happened. 
Patrick said there was "hardly any attention given to the (Big Dig) until a tragedy in July." 
Mihos frequently interrupted Healey, who was seated next to him. 
Mihos, who was a critic of Big Dig management when he served on the turnpike board, said the Romney administration could have had more oversight over the project before the doomed connector tunnel was opened but deferred to the project manager. 
Mihos was fired from the Turnpike Authority by acting Gov. Jane Swift and later reinstated after state Supreme Judicial Court ruled in his favor. 
"We knew reforms were needed," Healey said. "We wanted to have control, finally, over this autonomous agency that was overseeing something that was so out of control in terms of cost. We had no idea about the safety concerns at that point, although we were beginning to see that it was beginning to fall apart even as it was just being opened." 
The candidates also vigorously debated a voter-approved tax rollback. The last phase would have dropped the tax rate from 5.3 percent to 5 percent until it was frozen by the state Legislature at the height of a fiscal crisis four years ago. 
Healey said it was time to give the money back to the taxpayers. 
Patrick said cutting the income tax would harm municipal services. He said the Romney administration had presided over a $1.8 billion increase in property taxes, while the administration proposed $985 million in new taxes and fees. 
Ross said the debate about the income tax misses the larger point about the rise in property taxes. "We've had 16 years of no new taxes, and I am drowning under taxes," Ross said in a post-debate interview with Fox 25. 
Mihos said the state is too expensive for residents and businesses. He supports both an income tax rollback, as well as devoting more revenue to cities and towns to lower property taxes. 
The candidates differ on immigration issues. Healey and Mihos are opposed to granting in-state college tuition to illegal immigrants and granting driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. 
Mihos, a Cape Cod convenience store owner, said he would make it a felony to drive a car without a license in an attempt to deter illegal immigrants from driving. 
Patrick shifted the debate to national policy, saying the United States needs to secure its borders. 
Healey warned that Patrick's election would end 16 years of a Republican check on the Democratic-dominated Legislature. 
But Patrick, a former corporate lawyer and civil rights chief in the Clinton Administration, said the voters "want an outsider in the corner office, someone whose experience is broader, who didn't grow up in the Beacon Hill culture." 
Mihos made a pitch for his independent candidacy, saying both parties were beholden to special interests and had failed to accomplish tax cuts and reform state government. 
On local issues, Healey said she has gone to Washington to fight fishing rules that are crippling the industry, which won her praise from Patrick. 
Patrick said he would also seek to provide more treatment help for substance abuse addiction in fishing communities. 
Cape Wind, the controversial proposal to place 130 wind turbines in Nantucket Sound, came up briefly. Patrick supports it, while Healey and Mihos strongly oppose it. 
Mihos said he would fight Cape Wind to protect fishing rights, which led Healey to say she also opposes the project, while otherwise supporting renewable energy. 
"I agree with you that Cape Wind is a bad idea," Healey said. "It's in the wrong place.


----------



## j809

*Re: Governors race*



> Patrick said he would also seek to provide more treatment help for substance abuse addiction in fishing communities.


Oh, ya , you the man.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Patrick accused of 'stereotyping' fishermen*

Patrick says substance abuse hurting fleet 
By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer 
Deval Patrick may not have realized it, but he waded into a touchy SouthCoast subject this week when he advocated for more substance abuse programs for Massachusetts fishermen. 
Deb Shrader, a longtime local advocate for the New Bedford fishing industry, says she was surprised that the Democratic gubernatorial candidate would "stereotype" fishermen as addicts. 
"If he wants to attribute drugs as a problem for society, fine, but to say the fishing industry in particular, I have a problem with that," she said. 
Mr. Patrick, at the Fox 25 debate in Boston on Monday, agreed with Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, the Republican gubernatorial candidate, that federal fisheries regulations need to be reformed. 
But Mr. Patrick said the problems with the area fishing industry are not limited to regulations that unreasonably restrict the fishing effort. 
"There are other social issues that are devastating the fleet, as well," he said. "Drug and alcohol addiction is a very serious problem and making those kind of treatment-on-demand opportunities available is also key for the human element in the fishing industry." 
Drae Perkins, executive director of Treatment on Demand, a local advocacy group for addiction issues, said he thinks Mr. Patrick was "accurate" when he said fishermen need more help with substance abuse problems. 
"Fishermen, from my experience, had a long history of substance abuse. It dates back to alcohol," he said. 
Mr. Perkins said he believes the industry does not want to speak out about the problem because of the effect it might have on insuring boats. 
"If underwriters are under the impression the industry is inundated with substance abuse, they're not going to be able to write a policy," he said. 
Mr. Perkins said some individuals with his organization are working for Mr. Patrick on their own time. The agency, however, has not talked to Mr. Patrick about substance abuse problems among fishermen. 
The Patrick campaign did not return three phone calls for this story. 
Substance abuse problems long have been thought to be a problem for the fishing industry, particularly intravenous drug use. 
In 1996, The Standard-Times researched five years of death certificates in Greater New Bedford and found that fishermen accounted for nearly 30 percent of drug-related deaths. 
The paper's investigation also showed that fishermen accounted for 12.3 percent of local AIDS-related deaths. The next highest profession was carpenters at 5.8 percent. Construction workers were third at 5 percent. 
Ms. Shrader, who heads the fishing industry advocacy group Shore Support, said she thinks the statistics are outdated. 
"A lot has changed in the industry since 1996," she said. 
Federal regulation of declining fish stocks in area waters means that fishermen now work harder in smaller crews, she said. It would be difficult, she said, to perform the job and be an addict. 
"The work is much more demanding than it was," she said. 
Ms. Shrader, whose husband is a commercial fishermen, said there are different types of people in the fishing industry and not all of them are really fishermen. 
"What's a fishermen?" she asked. "Someone who gets a job fishing every six months in order to get high, or someone who makes a living fishing every day and employing six people?"

Contact Jack Spillane 
at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: September 28, 2006 on Page A07


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick refuses to say how he would have closed 2003 deficit

By GLEN JOHNSON, Associated Press writer

BOSTON - While lamenting $985 million in fee and tax increases he said the Romney-Healey administration proposed or used to close a state budget deficit in 2003, Deval Patrick refused yesterday to outline how he would have eliminated the $3 billion shortfall. 
The Democratic gubernatorial nominee instead insisted that his solutions for coping with such a cyclical economic phenomenon are not as important as lifting the veil from what he calls the administration's "fiscal shell game." 
Patrick said Gov. Mitt Romney and Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, who is the Republican gubernatorial nominee, portray themselves as conservative fiscal stewards, yet property taxes have increased $1.8 billion while they have been in office, and various fees and taxes also have increased. 
Healey wants to roll back the state income tax rate from 5.3 percent to 5 percent, a reduction that Patrick says the state, municipalities and homeowners cannot afford. 
"My point is that if we are going to talk about an income tax rollback, let's start telling the truth, and this administration didn't tell the truth," Patrick said during a news conference called to draw attention to his housing proposals. 
"It continues to talk about how it's a champion of income tax cuts when, in fact, it's been responsible for sharply higher fees and taxes at the state level and at the local level, and if we're going to do this going forward, what people can count on from me is that I will tell the truth." 
Asked to define the economic "truth" he would have conveyed to state residents in 2003, when the deficit was pegged at $2 billion to $3 billion, Patrick replied, "I'm not talking about going back. I'm talking about today." 
He then walked away from the microphones assembled outside his campaign headquarters. 
Romney, who has largely avoided comment on the governor's race, chafed at the fee criticism Tuesday. He said the administration had limited fee increases to $260 million, although the Massachusetts Taxpayers Foundation later said Romney and Healey were responsible for $700 million in tax and fee increases. 
"What would Deval Patrick have done instead?" Romney asked. "If he didn't want to raise fees, would he have cut local aid by $260 million or raised taxes by $260 million? Which was the answer?" 
Yesterday, Healey accused Patrick of dodging the question. 
"Where would the state be today had Deval Patrick and his policies been in place four years ago, when we had a genuine fiscal crisis with a $3.2 billion budget gap to close?" the lieutenant governor said. "We did it without raising taxes. We made some tough decisions and we stood by those decisions." 
During his news conference, Patrick applauded Romney and Healey for various policies aimed at expanding the state's housing stock, including "a very good" smart-growth policy aimed at creating housing near transportation hubs. He also applauded their efforts to insure local communities from increased school costs created by families moving into that housing. 
Yet Patrick cited a new report by the Boston Foundation, a nonprofit group that issues grants for community development, which concluded that Massachusetts still is lagging in building affordable housing for young families and middle-income earners. 
Patrick complained that only six of 30 smart-growth proposals have been approved. 
"The question is, why don't we have lots of projects like that, given the urgency of the need?" he said. "I think we just have to put a lot more emphasis there." 
On two other points, the Democrat outlined differences with the administration. 
Patrick said he opposes a proposal, now being pushed by Healey, to cut the state's unemployment insurance rates, which at $688 per worker are now the highest in the country. 
Healey wants to increase the time an employee would have to work before receiving benefits from 15 weeks to 20, and shorten the period they could collect benefits from 30 weeks to 26, the current federal standard. Healey says the changes would save $100 per employee. 
"I don't think that stimulates more job creation," said Patrick, although he conceded that employers have complained to him about the cost. "I think that at a time when the economy is as fragile as this, and there are as many people either out of work or worried about jobs, is not the time to take up that issue." 
On another point, Patrick said he supports tax incentives for job creation, but generally as a "closer" to making a deal. Romney and Healey have supported expanding an income tax credit to all manufacturers in Massachusetts, but the Legislature - controlled by Democrats - has limited it only to biotechnology and life science manufacturers. 
"A company that makes an investment decision purely because of a tax incentive is a company on its way out of business. It's just too skinny a margin," Patrick said. "Having tax incentives in the portfolio of tools to try to get deals done is something I am interested in," but he also said the state should enforce "clawbacks" to reclaim credits from companies that do not fulfill promises - such as job creation - used to justify the incentive
. 
Associated Press writer Steve LeBlanc contributed to this report.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Healey wants Patrick to probe critics' ad funding

By The Associated Press

BOSTON - The campaign manager for Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey demanded yesterday that Democrat Deval Patrick call on a labor-backed group that has been airing ads critical of his Republican gubernatorial opponent to disclose its financial supporters to the public. 
Patrick promptly replied, "No." 
In his letter to Patrick, Healey campaign manager Tim O'Brien warned: "If you refuse to demand that the Patriot Majority Fund disclose their records, it will be clear that you support their tactics, endorse their negative campaign and stand against full disclosure and transparency in our campaign process." 
Patrick told reporters at a news conference that he would not make such a demand, even though he disapproved of the TV commercials. 
The Patriot Majority Fund is a so-called "527," an independent political organization under the Internal Revenue Service code. 
Such groups cannot expressly advocate for the election or defeat of a candidate, but they are used by partisans of all stripes to lobby voters for and against specific causes. 
The fund was founded in 2005 and has been supported by the Service Employees International Union. Among those leading the fundraising drive for the anti-Healey ads is Warren Tolman, a former state senator and Democratic candidate for governor and lieutenant governor who now is in private law practice. 
In its television ad, the group accuses Healey of using state employees to staff her political events. The ad also chastises Healey for "State Police escorts to avoid traffic jams." 
Healey has run ads critical of Patrick and Chris Gabrieli, one of Patrick's challengers in the Democratic gubernatorial primary, but they have been under her own name and financed either with money donated by the lieutenant governor or a publicly listed group of contributors.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Go to Patricks web page and read his proposal on law enforcement. There are a few things missing in some parts and other parts he is not so schooled on but I thought most of it was ok. But they all tell you what you want to here. Patrick claims he wants to change things in this state, but he is the only candidate that has not been involved in this state ever before. Mihos was with the big dig and has since fought to make it a better run project, involvement. Healey is Lt. Governor and has fought to do many things to, some thing people may not agree with but some things were very positive, bottom line, involvement.Patrick has lived in this state for years and has had nothing to do with it at all, no involvement. So why all of the sudden does he want to be governor and fix everything, he didnt care before, so he will only care as governor. Something about him I dont trust but maybe I'm wrong ,I'll have to see more of him. I was wondering what others thought of his public safety proposal on his web page.


----------



## FedCop

*Re: Governors race*

Mihos is a damn joke and will only take votes away from Healey.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

D. Patrick is a commie.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

*Re: Governors race*

She has my vote. "Higher Taxes For All Deval" is always vague. He blasts the current administration for the increased user fees - which those of us who don't use, are no longer forced to supplement, but refuses to explain how he would have gotten us out of the massive deficit that the democ rat controlled state legislature got us into... as it is, the democrats refuse to obey the will of the voters to lower the "temporary" income tax to where it was or to approve many of Romney/Healey's intelligent proposals.. wtf.. Democrats are soft on crime and hard on tax payers - bunch of dishonest, high tax loving *******.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*



gooday said:


> Go to Patricks web page and read his proposal on law enforcement.


*Stronger Partnerships - *Translation: More hack jobs for former state reps & senators.

*Expanding Community Policing - *A complete joke & total waste of money.

*End Gang and Gun Violence - *Translation: More feel-good, meaningless gun laws that do nothing, other than punish those who obey the law to begin with.

*restore the law enforcement, public health and community-based strategies that worked in the 1990s* - Those didn't work, that's why they no longer exist. The last thing we need is the return of midnight basketball.

*limit gun purchases in Massachusetts to one firearm per month - *Deval, if the majority of illegal guns are coming from outside of Massachusetts, as you claim, then what exactly will this proposal accomplish?

Any police officer who's considering voting for Deval Patrick needs to have their head examined.


----------



## thelastsamurai

*Re: Governors race*

As Healey has said on Fox25 yesturday... the "only" real competition in the race is her and Patrick. Ross and Milhos can't complete in their level.

I agree that there is something fishy about Patrick... from being a Republican to a Democrat.. At times I think its just total BS coming out of his mouth..

*End Gang and Gun Violence*. = Good luck there. Sad to say, but it will never happen.

My other opinion that he's been spending more time in cities with ethnic groups.. such as Lawrence and Lowell.. so he can get votes of that.

So far my vote still goes with Healey.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

I also noticed that he wants to prevent crimes against woman ,children and people of color. I guess white men either are not victims of crime or he just dont want to prevent it.


----------



## j809

*Re: Governors race*

Mihos wants payback for ROmney/Healey firing him, so he will take away votes from Healy and Patrick will probably win.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick apologizes to fishermen, admits 'more to learn' about industry

By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer

Deval Patrick broke his silence about his comment linking substance abuse to fishermen yesterday, talking to The Standard-Times about the fishing industry and health care issues related to its economy. 
Mr. Patrick - who has also been criticized in recent days in the Boston media for refusing to talk about how he would have solved the 2002 state revenue crisis - called the newspaper after it had reported for two days about whether he had stereotyped the fishing industry by saying the fleet has been devastated by drug and alcohol addiction, as well as other social issues. 
"I did not mean to suggest last Monday in the debate that the issues of drug or alcohol addiction are any more severe in the fishing industry than anywhere else," he said. 
Mr. Patrick acknowledged he is not an expert on the fishing industry, but said he had heard about the lack of health coverage for substance abuse and other problems from people "in the industry." 
"It's an industry ... where folks are a lot less likely to have (health insurance) .... so getting the help people need has been an issue that people have brought to me," he said. 
The problem, Mr. Patrick asserted, was that the Fox 25 debate format prevented him from putting his drug and alcohol addiction comment in context, he said. 
"Had there not been somebody standing just behind the camera with a big red stop sign saying, 'Stop talking,' I would have elaborated," he said. 
Mr. Patrick said the Legislature's enactment of a universal health-care law last year is a step toward helping fishermen, and their families, obtain health care for a variety of problems, including for substance addiction. 
The new law, however, will have to be refined, he said. 
"I think as it's implemented, there may be some special accommodations that have to be made for people in the fishing industry," he said. "I don't know what they are yet, but if they have to be made, we will make them." 
Mr. Patrick said he had talked to individuals from Treatment on Demand in New Bedford about addiction issues, and to Dr. Brian Rothschild and former Mayor John K. Bullard about problems associated with the fisheries. 
"I've got more to learn, to be sure," he said. 
"I've heard a lot about issues of recruiting the next generation into the fleet, I've heard a lot about the way these rules make it so difficult to make a living at the fleet - you know, that you can only be out 30 days for certain species." 
Mr. Patrick said he has also learned about the tension between environmentalists and fishermen, and sewage runoff into the harbor from the combined sewer-overflow system. 
"What I do know is that life is not easy right now in the fishing industry," he said. "People aren't making money, they aren't making ends meet. And it's an important industry, economically and historically, here in Massachusetts, and it needs attention paid to it." 
Mr. Patrick said that people in the treatment community across the state are concerned that cuts to detox programs have ended up causing expensive law enforcement, homelessness and health care problems. 
"There's so many examples of that kind of short-sighted leadership decisions that I think have been made in this (the Romney-Healey) administration that I want to bring a real change to," he said. 
Mr. Patrick confirmed that he has offered to meet with Deb Shrader - the head of a fishermen's advocacy group that had expressed concern he was stereotyping fishermen. 
The campaign had wanted to meet a week from today when Mr. Patrick will be visiting New Bedford, but Ms. Shrader has a scheduling conflict, he said. The campaign will arrange another date. 
Ms. Shrader said yesterday that she is satisfied Mr. Patrick had been given "misinformation" about the industry. 
"He was very apologetic," she said. 
She is viewing the opportunity for the fishing industry to meet with Mr. Patrick, as well as members of the treatment community, as an opportunity, she said. 
"My goal is that everyone gets together and discusses it openly," she said. 
"We're working on a compromise," about how to talk about addiction issues and the fishing community, she said. 
The goal is to be able to "take care of the people who need care and give credit to the people who don't," she said.

Contact Jack Spillane 
at [email protected]

Date of Publication: September 30, 2006 on Page A05


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Candidate defends stance on '03 deficit, taxes

By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer

Deval Patrick didn't just talk about the fisheries to The Standard-Times yesterday, he also addressed criticism that he walked away from a Boston press conference on Thursday without answering a question about how he would have solved the 2003 state revenue crisis. 
"I didn't think I was walking away," he said. "Usually when the press secretary says, 'Thank you,' that means it's the end and it's over." 
Mr. Patrick called press questions about what he would have done to solve the 2003 revenue crisis "fair," given that he has criticized the Romney-Healey administration for solving the crisis by enacting $985 million in state fees and corporate taxes. 
"The question was, 'What would you have done differently?' and my answer is 'I would have been straight with people,'" he said. 
Mr. Patrick has rapped Lt. Gov. Healey for criticizing him for supporting an immediate reduction of the state income tax from 5.3 percent to 5 percent. He says she is not being straight with the public because the Romney-Healey administration increased fees and corporate taxes during the 2003 crisis at the same time they were supporting a reduction in the income tax. 
"I don't think you say that you're doing a tax cut out of one side of your mouth and then out of the other side, propose $985 million in new fees and taxes, and cause property taxes to go up $1.8 billion," he said. 
Mr. Patrick said he would have taken more time than the Romney-Healey administration did in 2003 to find efficiencies that "squeeze savings out of the budget, before making those kinds of increases." 
He acknowledged that efficiencies might not have been enough to solve the crisis but declined to say what else he would have done. 
"I'm not trivializing the hard choices that had to be made in a moment of economic stress, I'm not at all. But the point is, I think people are entitled to be talked to straight," he said. 
The issue for him, Mr. Patrick said, is what he would do about the revenue issues now facing the state. 
"I think it's a mistake to roll the income tax back to 5 percent right now. Because it will cause the very sorts of things, the very kinds of consequences, that we've been talking about, in terms of the pressure on the property taxes, and on fees," he said. 
Ms. Healey is running on a tax-cutting platform and she needs to be clear about the consequences of those tax cuts for state revenue and for property taxes in cities and town, he said. 
"The point I was making is that, 'If you're going to lead, you have to be straight with people,'" he said.

Contact Jack Spillane 
at [email protected]

Date of Publication: September 30, 2006 on Page A05


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Insider-Politics Accusations Fly In Gubernatorial Race

_Patrick Voting Record Eyed_

*BOSTON -- *There were accusations of insider politics in the Massachusetts gubernatorial race, and some past no-shows at the voting booth come back to sting Democrat Deval Patrick.

NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu reported that Patrick accused Republicans of playing games when he was denied access to a Melrose elementary school for a campaign event.

Lt. Governor Kerry Healey, who traveled to Plymouth to talk about level 2 sex offenders, lashed out at Patrick and his status with Beacon Hill insiders.

"I'm much more concerned that he was in secret meetings yesterday with the leadership. That says to me that when he says it won't be the same old, same old, it will be the same old, same old. Nothing's changed," Patrick said.

"The folks who I am beholden to, the people, the special interests that I have on my mind, are regular working people. And it is them I am working for, and it is for them I intend to deliver," Patrick said.

But Healey wasn't the only Republican giving Patrick trouble. After a meeting with parents at the Lincoln Elementary School in Melrose, Patrick was asked to leave.

"We were looking forward to coming out afterwards and doing a press availability, but the Republican city committee got involved -- more politics as usual -- and I didn't want to put the teachers and administrators in the middle of that," Patrick said.

Ironically, it was the same school that former acting Gov. Jane Swift used to announce her running mate, Patrick Guerrero, in 2002.

Melrose Superintendent Joe Casey said he was not in charge then, and he insisted that his decision Friday was not influenced by any Republican school committee members.

Meanwhile, Patrick deftly deflected a Boston Herald report that he has failed to vote in seven elections during the past decade, including two presidential elections -- compared to one missed primary election for Healey.

"My recollection is getting regular absentee ballots and filing them. If I've missed votes, shame on me," Patrick said.

Healey offered no criticism of Patrick's voting record, and her campaign denied any involvement with the decision to ask the Democrat to leave the school property after his private meeting.

Healey campaign's only comment was that "we were disappointed that the kids didn't have a change to hear how Deval Patrick wants to lower standards in our schools."

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Governors race*



j809 said:


> Mihos wants payback for ROmney/Healey firing him, so he will take away votes from Healy and Patrick will probably win.


He should run his own tv/radio show, like ex-MTA member Jordan Levy did. There is life after the Turnpike Christy, and stop tanning for crying out loud.


----------



## Mr.90/24

*Re: Governors race*

Gooday,
I am not trying to start a war, but the State Police is 2400 strong, double the Boston Police. With that said, being the most dangerous is also up for opinion. The State Police has lost more Troopers in the last ten years then any other department. Every officer on the road should get the Quinn bill!! Boston is one of the largest PD's in the commonwealth and Boston is a dangerous place....thank god for the state police hammering in that city!! Good bless all..


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*



Mr.90/24 said:


> I am not trying to start a war, but the State Police is 2400 strong, double the Boston Police.


At the beginning of 2006, there were 2,067 sworn Boston Police personnel. Now, I stink at math, but 2,400 is hardly double that number.



Mr.90/24 said:


> With that said, being the most dangerous is also up for opinion. The State Police has lost more Troopers in the last ten years then any other department.


What other department would lose ANY troopers? MSP is the only agency that uses the title.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :mrgreen:

The MSP, including MDC Officers, have had 35 LOD deaths;

http://odmp.org/agency.php?agencyid=2382

The Boston PD have had 69 LOD deaths;

http://odmp.org/agency.php?agencyid=375

Again, I suck at math, but.........



Mr.90/24 said:


> Every officer on the road should get the Quinn bill!!


Agreed.



Mr.90/24 said:


> Boston is one of the largest PD's in the commonwealth and Boston is a dangerous place....thank god for the state police hammering in that city!! Good bless all..


Now, I'm not trying to start a war either, but I'm a union guy, and tend to look at most things in that light. Did it ever occur to you that if the state police didn't send people into Boston, Springfield, or Brockton, the mayors of those cities would be forced to properly staff their police departments? I seriously doubt Tom Nee of the BPPA is thrilled about it, and I know the Springfield union is beside themselves.

I'm not trying to toss bombs, but I think the Springfield union has a legitimate gripe. What politician is going to refuse something that's going to save him money?


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Governors race*



Delta784 said:


> Now, I'm not trying to start a war either, but I'm a union guy, and tend to look at most things in that light. Did it ever occur to you that if the state police didn't send people into Boston, Springfield, or Brockton, the mayors of those cities would be forced to properly staff their police departments? I seriously doubt Tom Nee of the BPPA is thrilled about it, and I know the Springfield union is beside themselves.
> 
> I'm not trying to toss bombs, but I think the Springfield union has a legitimate gripe. What politician is going to refuse something that's going to save him money?


Your math is correct, 90/24 just got off a mid shift...

Boston/Spingfield is apples/oranges. Springfield is bankrupt, and relies upon state and federal money for basic services such as police, fire etc. When they laid off 100 officers a few years ago, there weren't many alternatives for policing the city.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

*Re: Governors race*

I will vote for who ever funds our contract/s and that will not be Healey.

Money should be the only factor in deciding the governer!!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Mad TV: Dems fume as Healey uses them in her ad
*By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Monday, October 2, 2006 - Updated: 02:17 AM EST

*D*o as we say . . . not as we said! 
That was the message from Democrats furious that Republican gubernatorial candidate *Kerry Healey* would dare to use their recorded praise of her past deeds in a campaign ad. 
To make matters worse, she's now thinking about making a new ad out of yesterday's press conference, after Democratic lawmakers said they stood by their initial remarks. 
The Dems are demanding that Healey take the offending spot off the air, calling it a ploy to mislead voters into thinking they back her. 
The ad, which debuted over the weekend, features Democratic Sen. Steven Baddour and Suffolk District Attorney Daniel F. Conley praising Healey's work on criminal justice issues last week as Healey signed a tough new sex offender law.

Baddour said the ad "represents some of the worst things about politics. I'm thoroughly disappointed that her campaign would intentionally distort my role in this event." 
 In the ad, Baddour is shown at the press conference saying: "She deserves a great deal of admiration and respect," while Conley said: "Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey put in place a very good law." The ad ends with a clip of Attorney General *Tom Reilly*'s pre-primary comments calling Patrick "soft on crime." 
Standing with Reps. Eugene O'Flaherty (D-Chelsea), James Vallee (D-Franklin) and Peter Koutoujian (D-Waltham) yesterday at Democratic gubernatorial candidate *Deval Patrick*'s campaign office, Baddour said, "You can imagine my surprise as I woke up (Saturday) morning to find my image and words at that bill signing splashed across a political ad for the Kerry Healey campaign. This event was a bipartisan effort to celebrate the passage of a critical bill to protect children. It was not to celebrate the Kerry Healey campaign." 
All of the lawmakers backed Attorney General Thomas Reilly in the Democratic primary, except Vallee, who backed *Chris Gabrieli*. 
In a statement, Conley said he makes it a point "to remain as free of other people's politics as possible." 
"Giving credit where it is due is only right, and I stand by my public statement," Conley said of his praise for Healey, but said he never expected to see them in a campaign ad. 
Healey campaign manager Tim O'Brien said the ads will keep running. If fact, he said, "The comments (made yesterday) were so positive we're thinking about cutting another ad." 
When asked about his praise for Healey yesterday, Baddour admitted to reporters, "She deserved credit for getting that bill backed and getting that bill signed into law. Quite frankly, going forward our children will be much safer under this bill."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*The Monday morning briefing
*By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Monday, October 2, 2006 - Updated: 03:37 AM EST

*The Week Ahead: *
Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* called *Christy Mihos* her "hero" during last week's Herald/Fox25 debate, then afterward referred to him as "noise" that needed to be stifled so she and Democrat *Deval Patrick* can be heard. But Mihos and Green-Rainbow candidate *Grace Ross* will be there for tomorrow night's face-off, which will take place at Springfield's American International College (which is Attorney General *Tom Reilly*'s alma mater, for you trivia buffs). 
Meanwhile, television stations have been put on notice by Democrats who are crying foul over Healey's latest ad, featuring Democratic lawmakers and prosecutors lavishly praising Healey. The Democratic Party wants the spots off the air. No word yet as to whether Healey or Gov. *Mitt Romney* will demand Christy Mihos remove his ad showing them with their heads somewhere other than the clouds.

*Today's Talking Point:

*
_Who would benefit most from a two-person debate, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey or Deval Patrick?_

* Democrats*

* Ben Alper: *Voters want a governor who can feel their pain, not measure it. A two-person debate gives Kerry Healey the opportunity to show she's more than Mitt's Stepford wife. Minus Mihos, she has a better chance to connect with constituents. But if she can only attack Deval Patrick, her campaign is kaput, because no one ever roots for the robots.

_Ben Alper is a liberal comedy writer and commentator._

* Dwight Robson:* Kerry Healey. Trying to erase a huge Patrick lead, Healey has reversed her earlier call for inclusive four-way debates, and now wants Patrick one-on-one. Such a forum would give Healey more time to speak; make it much easier to draw contrasts with Patrick; and eliminate important face time for Healey critic-in-chief - Christy Mihos.

_Dwight Robson managed Shannon O'Brien's gubernatorial campaign._

* Republicans *

*Jim Rappaport: *Patrick was helped by having Ross at the debate, making him seem moderate by comparison. In addition, since he was not a universal target, as Healey was, he benefited immensely. Healey was definitely hurt by having Christy there targeting the Romney-Healey administration on two of its biggest public relations/administrative problems, the *Big Dig* and its fee and tax increases. Thus, Healey would benefit most by having a two-person debate.

_Jim Rappaport was a Republican candidate for lieutenant governor in 2002._

* Holly Robichaud: *The voters would be the winner with a two-person debate. It would allow for an actual discussion between the two credible candidates running.At some point it is time to cut out candidates who fail to get even 10 percent of the vote when combining their support. Last week Healey stood up well to the three-person attack. A one-on-one fight should level the playing field for her and allow her to land more direct jabs on Patrick's Dukakis type initiatives.

*Politics by the Numbers: 
* *$306,122.45. *That's how much candidates for governor would have to spend per day to reach the $15 million post-primary spending limit set by Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*. Under the $1.5 million limit *Deval Patrick*, *Grace Ross*, and *Christy Mihos* previously agreed to, the per-day breakdown would have been $30,612.24, but Healey's proposed limit set the bar for all the candidates. 
* The Blog Buzz:* 
Despite her myriad legal run-ins, newlycrowned write-in recount re-election winner Sen. *Dianne Wilkerson* has the unflinching support of pro-gay rights groups such as MassEquality and the MGLPC. But pro-same sex marriage blogger Mass Marrier isn't buying what Wilkerson's peddling, though she said she's done more than all other lawmakers combined. "Cut us a thin, very thin, slice of that one, Dianne," he wrote on his Marry In Massachusetts blog. "It may be time for an ego-ectomy." 
*The Mitt Watch:* 
Romney's nation trotting will have to be put on hold at least briefly to deal with the $87 million supplemental spending bill lawmakers sent to his desk last week. No word yet on which parts of the "deficiency" budget, which also seeks to move $450 million from the state "rainy day" account into the general fund, will be met with Romney's veto pen. He starts the week by launching the Commonwealth Care insurance program, part of the new reformed state health care system, today in Dorchester.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Gov's race could bring ripple effect
*By *Kimberly Atkins and Michael Givens*
Sunday, October 1, 2006

*T*he race for the State House Corner Office is being watched nationally because it offers both blacks and women a chance for a rare coup: a U.S. governorship. 
A *Deval Patrick* win in November would make him the state's first African-American chief executive and the second elected black governor in U.S. history. 
Preceding him is former Virginia Gov. Douglas Wilder, elected in 1990. Before that, the only African-American to serve in a governor's office was Pinckney Benton Stewart Pinchback, who held the post as acting governor of Louisiana for six weeks in 1872.

 "It would give an indication to people who otherwise would have thought African-Americans can only be marginal candidates that they can win," said Lucius Parker, a Stanford University political science professor. "I think it could have a ripple effect resulting in more black candidates running for office and more voters backing them." 
 A win by *Kerry Healey* would be significant as well. Massachusetts has had only one female chief executive, Jane M. Swift, who was not elected but served as acting governor from April 2001 to 2003. 
There have been 19 elected female governors in U.S. history. Three of them served in New England - Ella Grasso (D-Conn.), Madeline Kunin (D-Vt.) and Jeanne Shaheen (D-N.H.). 
Nine women are now serving as governors - eight in the 50 states and a ninth in the commonwealth of Puerto Rico. 
"I think Healey's strategy is a relatively good one. I think it makes sense to hit her opponents hard using a strategy of telling the voters what (Democrats) may do if they're in office, such as spending heavily, raising taxes and implementing costly programs," said Robert E. Gilbert, a Northeastern political science professor.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Stick with Healey, or it's Duke, redux
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, October 1, 2006

*T*his is an important election. It's so important that I'm not calling *Kerry Healey* "Muffy" anymore. 
Two words sum up why this fight is so serious: Mike Dukakis. 
*Deval Patrick* is Mike Dukakis without the tank helmet. 
Pee Wee Dukakis, as we used to call him, was quoted last week as saying all the Democratic candidates came to see him, but "Deval listened." 
Think about that. Pee Wee was referring to his advice to Deval on building an organization of idle, rich moonbats, but the fact is, Dukakis spoke and . . . Deval listened.

No one has listened to Mike Dukakis since 1988, for good reason. Because Pee Wee came close to ruining this state, while listening to only two people - Kitty Dukakis and Billy Bulger, both of whom he was very afraid of, for different reasons.


And now Deval kisses the ring of House Speaker Sal DiMasi, a mob mouthpiece for 20 years, starting with Joe Yerardi, who was in Billy Bulger's brother's gang. Deja vu, anyone?

And did I mention that both Kitty Dukakis and Billy Bulger have ponied up cash for Deval? What do they know that we don't - yet?

It's clear the Dukakis-Bulger gang and what remains of their scurvy crew see Deval as the Restoration. These last 16 years have been but an interregnum, and now comes the ascension of the Duke's dauphin, Deval.

Already, we hear the echoes of an earlier era, when no rapist was left behind. Deval gets caught on a Web site promoting the cause of a vicious rapist, Benjamin LaGuer. Shades of the Duke's own Willie Horton. But unlike Dukakis, who defended his demented weekend-furlough policy to the bitter end, Deval immediately cuts the race-card-playing LaGuer loose.

The student has learned well from the master. Dummy up for now, but once Deval is governor, who knows how many get-out-of-jail-free cards he'll be passing out. In 1988, Willie Horton said he'd vote for the Duke. Who do you think the Globe's pet, murderer Joe Yandle, would pull a lever for this year?

Illegal aliens? Have you noticed that Deval never calls illegals "illegal?" Again, he's a chip off the old Dukakis block. Remember the Duke's infamous policy of issuing fake Social Security numbers to illegal aliens so they could go on welfare when they arrived in Massachusetts?

And who was Dukakis' human-services secretary? Phil Johnston, although he has denied that he knew anything about the Social Security scam. Phil is now the Democratic state chairman who recently tried to chill free speech by claiming that any attack on Deval is racism.

Taxes? Recall, if you will, Dukakis' underhanded attempt to slap a sales tax on services. He lied that it would only affect four services. Riiiiight. Now Deval says the state income tax can't be cut because the money must go to keep down local property taxes. Double riiiiight.

Judges? Think how many "litmus tests" Deval will impose. Not just abortion, but gay marriage. If you liked Robert Bonin and Maria Lopez and Margaret Burnham, you'll love whichever ACLU moonbats Deval picks.

This is not to say that everything has been perfect for the past 16 years. The Bulger mob still ran wild under Govs. Weld, Cellucci and Swift. It was Weld who promoted Judge Lopez, and Welducci are directly responsible for the horror that is Margaret Marshall. 
 *Mitt Romney* couldn't sustain a veto, and *Kerry Healey* wouldn't be able to either. But at least she'd have the bully pulpit to alert the working people, the way Romney did earlier this year with the free-tuition bill for foreign freeloaders. 
With Deval, it will get very bad, very quickly. Muf - I mean, Kerry Healey might slow down the Moonbat Express. Maybe not, but if Deval gets in, we know exactly what we'll be getting. 
Just ask Kitty Dukakis and Billy Bulger.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

*Re: Governors race*

What is wrong with the users of services paying for the time of the people who have to investigate/process their qualifications, etc for a license ? Before those fees, WE all HAD to pitch in to subsidize the applicant's endeavor. What is wrong with individual responsibility ? Before the fees were increased on those that seek these licenses, the state budget deficit was astronomical - that jeapordized the funding of many needed things that the working stiff expects from the state -The fee payers write it off as a business expense anyway. With the democ rats, your taxes would absolutely have been raised big time - money out of your pocket, to close that gap."Higher taxes for all" Deval does not dispute that that would have been his plan - And then the liberals would continue to overspend your tax dollars for questionable "programs", workshops, junkets, etc for the career able-bodied welfare recipients, criminals and other parasites .i'm voting straight Republican - the democ rats are untrustworthy liberal whiners and fools - they are positively no friend of the police, correction officers or other responsible people. Only a misguided dope would support putting both the state legislature and state administration solely in the hands of the big spending, soft on crime democrats - wake up and think you assanine liberals


----------



## ferus fidelitas

*Re: Governors race*

it was 2 democrats - cohen and demarco - that pushed a bill that would have ended police details - deval patrick still has "no" opinion on police details and the quinn bill - kerry healey has a history of supporting both and has pledged to continue supporting police - deval patrick has a history of pushing unfair racial quotas and of advocating for both convicted rapists and cop killers . we see where his priorities are... don't be duped by the liberals


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*



SinePari said:


> Boston/Spingfield is apples/oranges. Springfield is bankrupt, and relies upon state and federal money for basic services such as police, fire etc. When they laid off 100 officers a few years ago, there weren't many alternatives for policing the city.


While I still think Springfield has a legitimate gripe, set them aside for a moment. Brockton has a slightly higher reported population than Quincy (94,000 vs. 90,000), yet the Brockton PD very often runs half the amount of cruisers we do, because the Mayor of Brockton can always point to the MSP CAT team.

From a union standpoint, you don't see a serious problem with that?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*



ferus fidelitas said:


> deval patrick still has "no" opinion on police details and the quinn bill


Oh, bet the house he has an opinion. He's just smart enough to not make it public.


----------



## SinePari

*Re: Governors race*



Delta784 said:


> While I still think Springfield has a legitimate gripe, set them aside for a moment. Brockton has a slightly higher reported population than Quincy (94,000 vs. 90,000), yet the Brockton PD very often runs half the amount of cruisers we do, because the Mayor of Brockton can always point to the MSP CAT team.
> 
> From a union standpoint, you don't see a serious problem with that?


Absolutely. The union needs to suggest to their respective mayor that the CAT team is NOT a substitute for adequate manning of their force.

Each CAT team is troop wide, is used at the discretion of the troop commander (except Springfield CAT is separate from B troop CAT), and is open to requests from cities within that troop.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

Delta,

Troopers are not in Springfield to seize turf...they are there because they were ordered there by the bosses and politicians. In any event, the Springfield CAT team is defunct.

The SPD guys may not like it (and that is reasonable), but they understand it...which is why SPD and MSP are able to work together. Sure, there may be ideological collectivists that hate the MSP presence, and they are right...Spfld should be policed by SPD. Unfortunately, democrat crooks have rendered this scenario untenable...they drove the city into the deck, not republicans...so we have this situation now.

So, people, vote Democrat and surrender your freedoms to the collective...and then STFU. Slaves.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick takes aim at Healey on rail for SouthCoast

By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer

BOSTON - As the governor's race turned more contentious, Deval Patrick yesterday slammed Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey for her administration's record on bringing commuter rail to the SouthCoast. 
Patrick, a Democrat, said he would create a timetable for completing the rail project in his first 100 days in office, essentially reiterating an earlier promise to set a timetable in 90 days. 
Patrick and his running mate for lieutenant governor, Worcester Mayor Timothy Murray, responded to Healey's accusation that the state Legislature was responsible for a delay in getting commuter rail to New Bedford and Fall River. In a recent campaign stop, Healey, the Republican nominee for governor, said the Legislature adjourned this summer without authorizing bond money to complete negotiations over track that is owned by the CSX Corp. 
SouthCoast legislators say they had never been told more bond money was required. They asserted the Romney administration has all the bond authorization it needs to launch commuter rail. 
"The people of the south coast ought to see right through Kerry Healey's comments," Patrick said in a statement issued by his campaign. "Once again, this administration blames someone else for not doing what it was supposed to do. (Former Gov.) Bill Weld promised a SouthCoast commuter rail line, and every governor has since. None has delivered. Tim Murray and I will make it happen." 
Healey's campaign stood by her previous statements: Her administration has made solid progress on commuter rail, and the Legislature slowed the process by adjourning this summer without authorizing more bond money for land purchases and capital projects across the state. 
"The Romney-Healey administration has worked aggressively and continuously over the past year to bring this project to fruition, and we will continue to do so," Healey said in a letter sent Friday to two SouthCoast state representatives, Reps. John F. Quinn, D-Dartmouth, and William M. Straus, D-Mattapoisett, who had objected to her criticism of the Legislature. 
"Passage of a bond bill authorizing land acquisition funding is crucial to this effort, and so I encourage you to join me in calling on leadership to convene a formal session at the earliest possible date," Healey said in the letter. 
She outlined the $37 million the state has spent in recent years to upgrade the rail line and perform preliminary studies. But Straus and Quinn criticized Healey for summarizing the accomplishments of previous Republican governors, without specifying what her own administration had done. 
Negotiations for the use of CSX track are crucial to the overall project, which the administration has said will cost at least $750 million. 
Healey said in her letter that state transportation officials are in "weekly, sometimes daily communication with CSX as these delicate negotiations near conclusion." 
The Romney administration has said the construction of the SouthCoast commuter rail line would start no earlier than 2011, saying the state cannot afford it any earlier. 
Murray, who has been pushing to expand the number of trains to Worcester since rail service was restored to his city in 1994, said the Romney-Healey administration has not been responsive to rail. 
Murray and Patrick have discussed creating a new position in the administration - a commissioner of railroads - if they are elected. The rail commissioner would oversee development of the state's rail system. 
"Despite the huge demand and the clear economic and environmental benefits that come from increased commuter rail service, the Romney-Healey administration offers nothing but delays and excuses," Murray said. "I've worked with leaders in the SouthCoast region to help bring rail to their communities. To blame the Legislature for inaction is disingenuous and even laughable." 
Yesterday, Healey unveiled a "Spend-o-meter," accusing Patrick of promising more than $8 billion in new projects while campaigning around the state. Healey said this would result in higher taxes. 
The Patrick campaign called Healey's numbers "completely bogus."

Date of Publication: October 03, 2006 on Page A10


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Questions raised about whether Healey is helped by latest ad

By STEVE LeBLANC 
AP Political Writer

BOSTON (AP) -- The latest political ad to pop this campaign season features the smiling face of a politician who isn't even running for office - Gov. Mitt Romney.
The ad, paid for by the Romney-led Republican Gov.'s Association, shows him crafting balanced budgets, producing billion-dollar surpluses, and signing the state's landmark health care bill into law - all with Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey at his side.
It's also raising questions about whom the ad is designed to help more - Healey, the Republican candidate for governor, or Romney, who is weighing a run for president.
The ad refers to the "Romney-Healey administration." Healey is seen at Romney's side during much of the ad, except for a few seconds at the end where she is shown smiling and talking with students.

It began airing a day after a Boston Globe poll was released showing that about 45 percent of voters said Healey's role as Romney's lieutenant governor would make them less likely to vote for her while only 25 percent said it would make them more likely to back her.
"What it problematic for Kerry Healey is the poor numbers of Romney in the commonwealth and hitching your candidacy to someone who doesn't have good numbers," said Tobe Berkovitz, a Massachusetts political observer and associate dean of the Boston University College of Communications. "This ad reinforces that."
Tim O'Brien, Healey's campaign manager, said the ad wasn't coordinated with the Healey campaign and that he hadn't seen it until it began running on Monday.
"We didn't have anything to do with the production of the ad," he said.
O'Brien said he hoped the ad would remind voters how Healey helped pull the state out of its fiscal crisis and would counter some of the millions spent during the Democratic gubernatorial primary criticizing the administration.
Phil Musser, executive director of the Republican Governors Association, said the purpose of that ad is to talk about the accomplishments of the Romney-Healey administration and "all the good work Kerry Healey has been doing on the important issues of the day."
"We believe that this is a race that had the ability to take shape for us," he said. "We thought it was important to make sure that voters in Massachusetts understand the facts."
Musser said that while Romney is chairman of the association, he recused himself from decisions about the amount of spending on ads.
At a press conference called to highlight what she described as the runaway spending plans of Patrick, Healey said she was eager to make a fresh start if elected.
"I will be a new governor. I will be a different kind of governor than we've had in the past," Healey said. "The rest of this election, these next coming weeks, are going to be defining who I am and helping people understand what kind of governor I would be."
Asked after an unrelated press conference Monday about whether his poll numbers might hurt Healey, Romney said was confident of his popularity in Massachusetts despite the poll numbers, which he attributed in part to the fact that he hasn't had his own ads responding to the attacks.
"I'd have no problem being reelected," he said "But that's not relevant because I'm not running."
During her press conference, Healey stood next to a giant "spend-o-meter" - emblazoned with a sign dubbing her opponent "Spend It All Deval" - intended to show how much Patrick would spend if elected.
Healey said Patrick's proposals would cost $8 billion dollars. Healey said the number estimated how much it would cost if the state tried to send enough money back to cities and towns so they wouldn't have to raise property taxes. Patrick has said the kind of income tax cuts pushed by Healey are a "shell game" that force hikes in property taxes.
"He hasn't given us any details about how he would actually attempt to lower property taxes," she said. "What are the details of this plan? How on earth do you think this would possibly work?"
Patrick had no public appearances as he prepared for Tuesday's gubernatorial debate in Springfield.
His spokesman Richard Chacon said Patrick will be able to pay for his campaign proposals through a mix of existing revenues, $700 million in budget cuts and postponing the roll back of the income tax cut.
"She can have all of the o-meters she wants, but this is exactly the kind of government by gimmick and press conference that has gotten us into the situation we are today," Chacon said.
Questions were also raised Monday about a second television commercial aired by Healey in which Democratic lawmakers pay tribute to the Republican gubernatorial nominee.
A short snippet of Attorney General Tom Reilly criticizing Patrick in the ad was taken from an interview on WGBH-TV apparently without permission, according to O'Brien, who said he hasn't received any complaints from the station but would remove it if it was determined the campaign had broken any law.
---
AP Political Writer Glen Johnson contributed to this report.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Local Politics
*Oh brother! Sibling stiffs Mihos -- and contributes max $ to Healey*
By *Dave Wedge*
In a vicious political backstabbing, Christy Mihos' own brother and sister have thrown their financial support behind Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, with one sibling saying the convenience store magnate has "embarrassed" the family with "despicable" attacks on his GOP rival. 
» Transcript of James Mihos letter to Healey
» *The Daily Briefing*: Bay State pols & politics blog
Local Politics
*Lt. Gov eyes rebound in tonight's face-off*
By *Kimberly Atkins*
Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey steps onto the debate stage tonight seeking to keep front-running Democratic gubernatorial rival Deval Patrick in her sights...
» GOP camp: Dem senator secretly pledged support
» Healey: We can't afford 'Spend-It-All' Deval as gov


----------



## Guest

*Re: Governors race*



dcs2244 said:


> Troopers are not in Springfield to seize turf...they are there because they were ordered there by the bosses and politicians.


I wasn't suggesting they were trying to seize turf, I actually feel bad for them being used as political pawns. SPAM should stand-up for another police union and exert pressure to end the practice.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

Delta, SPAM could be a subject for a whole other thread!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Governors race*



Delta784 said:


> I wasn't suggesting they were trying to seize turf, I actually feel bad for them being used as political pawns. SPAM should stand-up for another police union and exert pressure to end the practice.


SPAM is standing up for this ALL THE TIME. SPAM and SPAM members won't participate in any "intervention" through CAT Teams etc., unless they get the blessing from the PD's union. Spfld was a tough sell because MSP was being ordered in their by Romney. So SPAM went to bat for Spfld and tried to get them as many concessions as possible before one foot was stepped into that city. SPAM and SPAM members are consistently turning down requests for supplemental patrols in Spfld. When these go unfilled, they are offered to SPD on overtime, which is the way it should be to start with. I know of another couple cities where MSP patrols were requested (long term) and SPAM advised its members, "you will not participate" until the PD and its members were taken care of first.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

*Gubernatorial candidates spar on taxes, economy*

*By ADAM GORLICK , Associated Press writer *










*ELISE AMDOLA/The Associated PressFrom left, Republican Kerry Healey, Independent Christy Mihos, Democrat Deval Patrick, and Green-Rainbow Party's Grace Ross stand at their podiums yesterday before the second Massachusetts Gubernatorial Debate at American International College in Springfield.*

SPRINGFIELD - The four gubernatorial candidates met yesterday for their second debate, peppering each other with questions about taxes, health care and the economy. 
In a reprise of their first debate on Sept. 25, the issue of rolling back the state's income tax again took center-stage. 
Firing off the first question of the night, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey - the Republican nominee - asked her opponents why they don't support "the will of the people" who wanted to roll back the state's income tax from 5.3 percent to 5 percent in 2000. The Legislature never enacted the measure, despite its overwhelming approval by voters. 
"I respect and honor the will of the people," Democratic nominee Deval Patrick answered. But he said the state should cut property taxes, and called Healey's tax proposals a "fiscal shell game." 
Independent Christy Mihos said he would support a tax rollback, but accused Healey of not being able to do so because she has sought to "vilify this Legislature rather than work with them." He also criticized Healey and her boss, Gov. Mitt Romney, of being too secretive in implementing health care reform laws. 
Grace Ross, the Green/Rainbow Party candidate, said despite continued promises of "no new taxes" by Republican administrations, "I've been drowning in these no new taxes." 
Despite their places on the stage last night at American International College, Mihos and Ross have been relegated to the sidelines this campaign season by many voters who have narrowed the race to a contest between Healey and Patrick. 
According to a Boston Globe/WBZ-TV poll released last weekend, Patrick had the support of 55 percent of the voters surveyed, compared with 30 percent supporting Healey. Mihos received 7 percent, and Ross had 1 percent. About 6 percent were undecided. The poll, conducted by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center, had a 4.3 percent margin of error. 
The debate was co-sponsored by The Republican newspaper of Springfield and moderated by James Maddigan, director of public affairs for WGBY. 
In answer to Patrick's question about what three things each candidate would do to rebuild the state's economy, Healey said she would lower taxes for small business owners, streamline the building permit process for homeowners and businesses, and deregulate automobile insurance. 
Patrick said he'd also streamline the permitting processes, spend more on higher education and encourage emerging businesses like the biotech industry to move to Massachusetts. 
The Democrat took a swipe at the governor, saying Romney has made the state unattractive to businesses by making it "the butt of a joke," as he travels the country weighing the possibility of becoming a Republican presidential candidate. 
Mihos, a convenience store magnate who touted his experience as a private business owner, said he'd cap real estate taxes, increase local aid to cities and do away with fees like additional busing costs for public school students. Ross said she'd try increasing the minimum wage. 
Mihos also criticized Healey and the Romney administration of being too secretive in the implementation of a new law that ensures virtually free health care for the state's poorest residents. Healey responded by calling the health care reforms "a crowning achievement of our administration." 
Patrick used Mihos' question to again attack the Romney administration's handling of the Big Dig construction project, which came under new scrutiny when a ceiling panel in the tunnel project collapsed in July, fatally crushing a motorist. 
"Transparency is always good," Patrick said. "Transparency in the Big Dig would've been better for all of us."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick touts political endorsements after discounting them

By GLEN JOHNSON , Associated Press writer

BEDFORD - Deval Patrick prided himself on his dearth of political endorsements during the primary campaign, saying it reflected his focus on grass roots support and certified he would not be beholden to special interests if elected governor. 
"I have no obligations, no debts to the political establishment on Beacon Hill," the Democrat said during a debate on Sept. 7. "If you want the same old, same old, the politics of money, connections, I'm not your guy. But if what you want is the politics of hope and a change of culture on Beacon Hill, I'm your guy and I want your vote." 
Now Patrick is touting endorsements and also meeting behind closed doors with Beacon Hill leaders. 
Nonetheless, he insists his independence remains unchecked, something that Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, the Republican gubernatorial nominee, disputes. 
"Not one of those endorsements - from anyone - has been at a price," Patrick said yesterday just hours before he announced a fresh round of support from local police and elected officials in western Massachusetts. 
"It's all been people who to whom we've made the case about the value and importance of change and the timeliness of the kind of leadership I want to bring," Patrick said. 
Healey said the endorsement that most concerned her, and was most revealing in her mind, was Patrick's private meeting in the Statehouse last week with House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi and Senate President Robert Travaglini. 
During that session, the two leaders not only pledged their support to their fellow Democrat, but Travaglini also tapped two senators to line up donors for a Patrick fundraiser this month. Healey has been arguing that she and her fellow Republicans have provided a critical counterweight to the Democratic Legislature during the past 16 years. 
"My opponent cannot provide balance," the lieutenant governor said in luncheon remarks to the South Shore Chamber of Commerce in Randolph. "He cannot because just this past week he was in there having secret meetings with the head of the House and the Senate, talking about how they were going to raise money for him from the special interests. When that happens, how is he going to stand up to them? At that moment when he needs to on behalf of the people of Massachusetts, how will he stand up? He can't do it." 
DiMasi disputed that, telling The Associated Press in an interview, "I've met with Kerry Healey, many, many more times than I've met with Deval Patrick." 
DiMasi acknowledged he will be raising money for Patrick, but the speaker added, "You need to compete in this business. If she's going to spend $10 or $15 million of her own money, he needs to compete with her on the advertising." 
Healey told the chamber audience that Patrick's alternation between discounting endorsements and heralding them is part of a pattern of evasive or shifting language on the stump. 
"He is a beautiful speaker; I love listening to the phrases," she said, before deadpanning: "I don't know what they mean, but I love them. 
"And if it were just a question of me choosing the best, the most popular kid in high school, absolutely, I think that Deval Patrick does a great job speaking. But there has to be content. At some point, you have to know what the person is talking about," she said. 
En route to a debate in Springfield, Patrick stopped at Millipore's Bedford campus to help christen a $50 million research and development center where stem cell work will be performed. 
"This administration's played politics with stem cell research and in doing that, I think, has discouraged the kind of investment, the kind of growth, the kind of promise that this kind of science can bring to people here in Massachusetts," he said. 
Before addressing the chamber, Healey defended the administration, saying that while Gov. Mitt Romney vetoed a bill last year that aimed to expand stem cell research in the state, she supported the measure. 
She also discounted a comment made by Romney, who said his opposition was rooted, in part, in Healey's concern about women being exploited in the process of stem cell creation. 
"We all gathered information. We talked about all the information we had," Healey said. "He must have drawn a different conclusion from that information than I did. The conclusion I came to was that stem cell research is a great advantage for the commonwealth."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick acknowledges more contact with convicted rapist

By GLEN JOHNSON 
AP Political Writer

BOSTON (AP) -- Democratic gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick on Wednesday acknowledged he misled reporters about the extent of his contact with convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer after a report showed he wrote at least four letters to LaGuer or a parole board on his behalf.
Patrick, who last week said he had written just one letter more than a decade ago, said he had to correct himself after going back and "doing his homework." The Boston Globe reported Wednesday he had twice written to the Parole Board to seek the release of LaGuer, who has relentlessly maintained he was innocent of tying up and raping a 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983.
"He appears well prepared to make a positive re-entry and important contribution to the community of responsible citizens," Patrick wrote in a 1998 letter to the Parole Board. After one effort was rejected, Patrick wrote the board again in 2000.
DNA tests in 2002 linked LaGuer to the crime scene.

On Wednesday, Patrick said was proud of the letters he wrote urging the board to release LaGuer, because at the time he believed there were credible allegations of racism among jurors.
"I felt proud of what I did when I wrote that letter. He raised serious issues and I think they have been taken seriously. They deserve to be taken seriously," he said.
However, last week, he tried to minimize his advocacy of LaGuer, whose case attracted intellectuals including former Boston University President John Silber and historian Elie Wiesel and others to his side. That support dwindled after the DNA tests.
"I know who he is. He is someone on whose behalf I wrote I think maybe 15 years ago," Patrick said then.
LaGuer had a Web site quoting Patrick in a page of "testimonials." The entry included a quote attributed to Patrick. That entry has been removed in recent days.
In East Boston on Wednesday, Healey picked up the endorsement of labor unions representing roughly 20,000 law enforcement professionals, such as state troopers and correction officers, but she mainly used the occasion to criticize Patrick's evolving explanation about his involvement in the LaGuer case.
"He's changed his story again and again," she said.
Her running mate, Reed Hillman, has taken to calling Patrick, who was formerly the top civil right prosecutor in Justice Department, a "defense lawyer" and said his support for LaGuer shows a bias on behalf of defendants while he and Healey will work to protect victims.
Patrick said he often received letters from convicts or on their behalf because he was a civil rights official in the Clinton administration and had a reputation for being involved in issues of fairness at trials.
He said he now believes LaGuer is guilty, based on the DNA evidence.
Campaign workers for Healey, the lieutenant governor, attended Patrick's news conference - where he was endorsed by about 40 law enforcement officials - and handed out news releases highlighting Patrick's links to LaGuer. The headline said, "Dear Ben... Best Regards, Deval."
"I haven't lived my life or run my career trying to make sure that there isn't something somebody in some campaign will feature to take a cheap political shot," Patrick said. "As much as I respect the lieutenant governor, that is a cheap political shot."

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## bbelichick

*Re: Governors race*



Delta784 said:


> I wasn't suggesting they were trying to seize turf, I actually feel bad for them being used as political pawns. SPAM should stand-up for another police union and exert pressure to end the practice.


SPAM has; however management has Operational Control and makes the ultimate decision. SPAM cannot order their people not to report to Springfield. It is up to the Colonel to make those decisions.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Did anyone read the Boston Globe today about Duval Patrick trying to release a violent sex offender. He wrote letters just under six years ago on behalf of a guy that was convicted of the violent rape of his 59 year old nieghbor.This sh#$ bag raped her repeatedly for 8 hours bound and gaged with a telephone cord.Patrick will start giving out pardons like candy on halloween if he's elected Governor. Patrick is trying to let them out while the police are trying to put them in and the corrections officers are trying to keep them in. At the same time Healey is signing bills to make the sentences longer and strickter for these dirty offenders. Healey's got my full support and I hope the rest of law enforcement ,police and corrections just for all the victims sake.Patrick is working against the whole goal of law enforcement in my opinion by doing this. His letter also states that he thinks this guy would be a great adition to the community because he writes letters to Patrick that he felt were uplifting and truthfull. Hows that for being a sucker, sucker for Governor good idea.


----------



## bbelichick

*Re: Governors race*



Vader said:


> SPAM members are consistently turning down requests for supplemental patrols in Spfld. When these go unfilled, they are offered to SPD on overtime, which is the way it should be to start with.


Unless MSP management hires Lt's and Captains to take the OT...


----------



## Guest

*Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

After Years Of Having Mit Romney And Kerry Healey Along With The Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins Attemp To Destroy Their Union The Eccoa Has Elected To Endorse Deval Patrick
So Has The 
Ibco
Ibpo
Springfield Police Union
Several Others More To Come


----------



## Vader

*Re: Governors race*



bbelichick said:


> Unless MSP management hires Lt's and Captains to take the OT...


You are right again...O' Wise One.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

I hope Patrick dont pardon all the sex offenders if he wins governor. Healey should reach out to some more L.E unions and get out of Mits shadow. The elections hers to loose if she dont take some drastic measures and get out on the streets and meet with more public safety unions ,elderly and the average voters.The time is now to pull some major strings.She's got to realize this is her only chance, she has to move hard and fast. Patrick defenetly is soft on crime. Like Howie car said, I'd rather the devil I do know then the Devil Patrick I dont.


----------



## gooday

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick was on chanell 7 news tonight trying to defend himself with a reason for trying to free a convicted rapest. His excuse was that he thinks everyone is in this country should get a fare trial. Well he did get a fair trial and he was convicted of the crime. Then he tried to apeal for the third time and got denide because in 2000 after DNA came into play his matched the DNA found at the scene.Throw away the key.


----------



## fscpd907

*Re: Governors race*

*Healey challenges Patrick over rapist parole letters*
By *Glen Johnson*/ Associated Press
Thursday, October 5, 2006

*B*OSTON -- Deval Patrick conceded yesterday he had more frequent and more recent contact than he previously acknowledged with a convicted rapist for whom he sought parole, prompting Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey to question not only his truthfulness, but also his firmness with criminals.

*later buttressed her argument with a new TV commercial highlighting Patrick's work to overturn the death sentence for a Florida prison escapee who murdered a highway patrolman.*

"While lawyers have a right to defend admitted cop killers, do we really want one as governor?" the ad asks.

The exchange between the Democratic and Republican gubernatorial nominees fueled a simmering undercurrent in their general election contest, namely that Healey believes Patrick has been speaking in vagaries to avoid leveling with voters about his record and his political agenda should he win Nov. 7.

Last week, Patrick told reporters he wrote one letter, "maybe 15 years ago," to the state Parole Board on behalf of Benjamin LaGuer, who has relentlessly maintained he is innocent of tying up and raping a 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983. Yesterday, The Boston Globe reported Patrick had written at least two letters, one six years ago and the other eight years ago.

And while Patrick maintains he had an arm's-length relationship with LaGuer, the Globe cited two letters he had sent to LaGuer in prison, as well as one to the Parole Board in which Patrick stated, "I have never met Mr. LaGuer in person. But, thanks to a lively exchange of correspondence over the years, I do feel I know him."

Healey said: "When questioned on this subject this past week, Deval Patrick hasn't been forthcoming. ... He's changed his story again and again as more evidence of his advocacy on behalf of the rapist has emerged."

Her running mate, Reed Hillman, the former head of the Massachusetts State Police, added: "We've been on the side of victims and families our entire lives. We look at public safety from a different perspective than that of a defense attorney like Deval Patrick."

Patrick, a black man who headed the Justice Department's civil rights division under President Clinton, acknowledged advocating on behalf of LaGuer. He said he did so because he believed LaGuer -- who also is black -- may have been victimized by racism within his jury.

He noted intellectuals including former Boston University President John Silber and historian Elie Wiesel made similar appeals.

Patrick said that based on recent DNA evidence, he now believes LaGuer is guilty, he will no longer seek his release and he would not support his parole should he become governor when LaGuer appears before the board again in 2008.

He also disputed seeking LaGuer's release, despite saying in an Aug. 5, 1998, letter: "I urge you and your colleagues on the Parole Board to act favorably on his application."

Patrick said yesterday: "If I had urged his release, then I would have said I made a mistake. The question was whether his trial was fair, and I think that those issues have been addressed."

He also lashed out at Healey for issuing a news release highlighting the "Dear Ben" and "Best Regards" opening and closing of one of his letters, saying, "I haven't lived my life or run my career trying to make sure that there isn't some opportunity for somebody in some campaign to take a cheap political shot. As much as I respect the lieutenant governor, that is a cheap political shot."

The Patrick campaign pointed out that Hillman had sought a pardon for a friend who had been arrested for drunken driving three times and accused of assaulting a police officer. It also complained about Healey missing more than half of the meetings of the Criminal History Systems Board during her two-year appointment to the panel.

The dispute over the LaGuer correspondence overshadowed dueling news conferences in which Patrick received the backing of about 40 law enforcement officers, and Healey announced the endorsement of law enforcement unions representing roughly 20,000 state police troopers, correction officers and other professionals.

Suffolk Sheriff Andrea Cabral said: "Deval Patrick knows that being tough on crime means being smart on crime. A smart approach can't be reduced to tough talk and a pithy sound bite."

Patrick pledged to add 1,000 new street cops across Massachusetts, a focus on combatting gun and gang violence and fresh support for drug treatment and detoxification to prevent new crimes.

Healey highlighted her work on new laws cracking down on repeat drunken drivers, as well as enhancing witness protection.

*In her new TV ad, the lieutenant governor highlights the case of Carl Ray Songer, who killed a Florida highway patrolman in 1973 after the officer pulled over to help what he believed to be a stranded motorist. In 1980, then-Florida Gov. Bob Graham signed his death warrant.*

*In 1985, while working as a lawyer for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, Patrick represented Songer in an appeal to overturn his death sentence. Songer's sentence was subsequently reduced to life in prison. He has since had two parole hearings.*
*Patrick's communications director, Richard Chacon, said in a statement the issue was what punishment was appropriate, and the federal appeals court agreed the death sentence violated the Constitution.*

"He is proud of his work on the matter and believes justice is served by Songer spending the rest of his life in prison," Chacon said. "Though Kerry Healey has never spent a day in criminal court, she ought to show more respect for the Constitution. After all, it's one of the laws she is sworn to uphold."


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



fscpd907 said:


> *Healey challenges Patrick over rapist parole letters*
> By *Glen Johnson*/ Associated Press
> Thursday, October 5, 2006
> 
> *B*OSTON -- Deval Patrick conceded yesterday he had more frequent and more recent contact than he previously acknowledged with a convicted rapist for whom he sought parole, prompting Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey to question not only his truthfulness, but also his firmness with criminals.
> 
> *later buttressed her argument with a new TV commercial highlighting Patrick's work to overturn the death sentence for a Florida prison escapee who murdered a highway patrolman.*
> 
> "While lawyers have a right to defend admitted cop killers, do we really want one as governor?" the ad asks.
> 
> The exchange between the Democratic and Republican gubernatorial nominees fueled a simmering undercurrent in their general election contest, namely that Healey believes Patrick has been speaking in vagaries to avoid leveling with voters about his record and his political agenda should he win Nov. 7.
> 
> Last week, Patrick told reporters he wrote one letter, "maybe 15 years ago," to the state Parole Board on behalf of Benjamin LaGuer, who has relentlessly maintained he is innocent of tying up and raping a 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983. Yesterday, The Boston Globe reported Patrick had written at least two letters, one six years ago and the other eight years ago.
> 
> And while Patrick maintains he had an arm's-length relationship with LaGuer, the Globe cited two letters he had sent to LaGuer in prison, as well as one to the Parole Board in which Patrick stated, "I have never met Mr. LaGuer in person. But, thanks to a lively exchange of correspondence over the years, I do feel I know him."
> 
> Healey said: "When questioned on this subject this past week, Deval Patrick hasn't been forthcoming. ... He's changed his story again and again as more evidence of his advocacy on behalf of the rapist has emerged."
> 
> Her running mate, Reed Hillman, the former head of the Massachusetts State Police, added: "We've been on the side of victims and families our entire lives. We look at public safety from a different perspective than that of a defense attorney like Deval Patrick."
> 
> Patrick, a black man who headed the Justice Department's civil rights division under President Clinton, acknowledged advocating on behalf of LaGuer. He said he did so because he believed LaGuer -- who also is black -- may have been victimized by racism within his jury.
> 
> He noted intellectuals including former Boston University President John Silber and historian Elie Wiesel made similar appeals.
> 
> Patrick said that based on recent DNA evidence, he now believes LaGuer is guilty, he will no longer seek his release and he would not support his parole should he become governor when LaGuer appears before the board again in 2008.
> 
> He also disputed seeking LaGuer's release, despite saying in an Aug. 5, 1998, letter: "I urge you and your colleagues on the Parole Board to act favorably on his application."
> 
> Patrick said yesterday: "If I had urged his release, then I would have said I made a mistake. The question was whether his trial was fair, and I think that those issues have been addressed."
> 
> He also lashed out at Healey for issuing a news release highlighting the "Dear Ben" and "Best Regards" opening and closing of one of his letters, saying, "I haven't lived my life or run my career trying to make sure that there isn't some opportunity for somebody in some campaign to take a cheap political shot. As much as I respect the lieutenant governor, that is a cheap political shot."
> 
> The Patrick campaign pointed out that Hillman had sought a pardon for a friend who had been arrested for drunken driving three times and accused of assaulting a police officer. It also complained about Healey missing more than half of the meetings of the Criminal History Systems Board during her two-year appointment to the panel.
> 
> The dispute over the LaGuer correspondence overshadowed dueling news conferences in which Patrick received the backing of about 40 law enforcement officers, and Healey announced the endorsement of law enforcement unions representing roughly 20,000 state police troopers, correction officers and other professionals.
> 
> Suffolk Sheriff Andrea Cabral said: "Deval Patrick knows that being tough on crime means being smart on crime. A smart approach can't be reduced to tough talk and a pithy sound bite."
> 
> Patrick pledged to add 1,000 new street cops across Massachusetts, a focus on combatting gun and gang violence and fresh support for drug treatment and detoxification to prevent new crimes.
> 
> Healey highlighted her work on new laws cracking down on repeat drunken drivers, as well as enhancing witness protection.
> 
> *In her new TV ad, the lieutenant governor highlights the case of Carl Ray Songer, who killed a Florida highway patrolman in 1973 after the officer pulled over to help what he believed to be a stranded motorist. In 1980, then-Florida Gov. Bob Graham signed his death warrant.*
> 
> *In 1985, while working as a lawyer for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, Patrick represented Songer in an appeal to overturn his death sentence. Songer's sentence was subsequently reduced to life in prison. He has since had two parole hearings.*
> *Patrick's communications director, Richard Chacon, said in a statement the issue was what punishment was appropriate, and the federal appeals court agreed the death sentence violated the Constitution.*
> 
> "He is proud of his work on the matter and believes justice is served by Songer spending the rest of his life in prison," Chacon said. "Though Kerry Healey has never spent a day in criminal court, she ought to show more respect for the Constitution. After all, it's one of the laws she is sworn to uphold."


Does the name Willie Horton ring a bell??? Dukakis allowed it to happen....let's not let it happen again....I am voting for Healey...


----------



## MM1799

*Re: Governors race*

I am voting for Healey as well. Personally I hate all politicians.. they just say what the majority wants to hear. I'm not impressed until _after_ their term has been served. Of course I dont have a time machine so its a guessing game who to vote for now-a-days.

The majority of MA will probably side with Deval. "He's black so the conviction _has_ to be racially motivated or the jury _had_ to have convicted him because of his skin." "The death penalty is cruel." "I'm just fighting for the rights of the crimina.. i mean the person." That sounds like the shit I hear from the majority of Massachusetts residents, politicians and anyone who decides to open their suck in the Bay State.

I love this quote: "Patrick said that based on recent DNA evidence, he now believes LaGuer is guilty." *Hilarious* Deval. So what if this scumbag did get released?? This recent evidence would show that he did rape his neighbor... and he would be walking and preying again. He reminds me of Sen. Kerry. "I support this (the crowd boos).. uh I meant this.. (crowd cheers)." Go back to courtroom and work on undermining the law with your technicalities and bogus witnesses.


----------



## spdawg0734

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

Kiss the devil for a contract, this guy has a tendency of representing people who kill those in our profession. I am a black/hispanic police officer and after all the revelations I find this guy repugnant. Anyone in Law Enforcement that would support this nitwit is selling themselves out, this mans history speaks for its self, he has always been in the side of the criminal with TWO COP KILLERS..... TWO COP KILLERS.....TWO COP KILLERS.....TWO COP KILLERS.....TWO COP KILLERS.....DONT PUT YOUR HEAD UP YOUR BUT. THIS GUY SHOULD BE DEFEATED.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

Deval Patrick...champion of cop killers. Swell.:-&


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

By the way...did anybody see the campaign commercial for Mihos? It's a cartoon depicting politicians sticking their heads in their a$$es...I laughed out loud...funny stuff!


----------



## gooday

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

The whole idea anybody in L.E would back a guy like this makes me sick to my stomach. This guy is an no good skid criminal himself in my book. He didnt just represent violent criminals he made a personal conviction to get them off by continuing his representation long after he practiced in that field.


----------



## honor12900

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

I hope Deval Patrick's not another Tom Alciere (R-New Hampshire) http://www.politicalusa.com/columnists/seese/seese_041.htm

It seems short sided to support someone who may have a prejudice against law enforcement and expect a good result. Anyone have a link to the "Cop Killer" stories about him.


----------



## Clouseau

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

I'm surprised at the boys from Springfield.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Patrick Says He Helped Pay For Rapist's DNA Test

*Candidate Makes Concession About Advocacy*

*BOSTON -- *Democratic gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick has made another concession about his advocacy for the parole of a convicted rapist, acknowledging he contributed money to help pay for DNA tests the inmate said would clear him.

A week ago, Patrick had claimed he wrote only one letter "maybe 15 years ago" in support of Benjamin LaGuer, who relentlessly claimed he was innocent of tying up and raping his 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983.

The Democrat acknowledged Wednesday that he had actually not only written twice to the Parole Board and also had personal correspondences with LaGuer, but that some of his letters were as recent as six years ago.

The case, whose appeal is based on allegations of racism among jurors, has had the support of former Boston University President John Silber and historian Elie Wiesel.

And while Patrick maintained early Wednesday he had "absolutely no memory" of contributing to LaGuer, late Wednesday night, his campaign released a letter to The Boston Globe from LaGuer's lawyer. It thanked Patrick for his "generous contribution" to help pay for the DNA test. The test later confirmed LaGuer's guilt, prompting Patrick to drop his support for the convict.

"The evidence indicates that, yes, he did make a contribution to this thing," Patrick's senior adviser, Doug Rubin, told the newspaper.

LaGuer, in an interview with WBZ-TV and a Globe columnist, said Patrick gave $5,000, but that figure could not be confirmed. Rubin and campaign spokesman Richard Chacon confirmed Thursday that Patrick had made a contribution but said they did not know the amount.

The developments in the LaGuer case prompted Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey on Thursday to call on Patrick to make public all personal and official correspondence with LaGuer, including records of financial assistance.

"Deval Patrick has repeatedly misrepresented to the media and public the extent of his role in the Benjamin LaGuer case and his efforts to have this convicted rapist freed from prison," Healey said.

The Republican gubernatorial candidate has buttressed her criticism of Patrick with a new TV commercial highlighting Patrick's work to overturn the death sentence for a Florida prison escapee who murdered a highway patrolman.

"While lawyers have a right to defend admitted cop killers, do we really want one as governor?" the ad asks.

The exchange between the two fueled a simmering undercurrent in their general election contest, namely that Healey believes Patrick has been speaking in vagaries to avoid leveling with voters about his record and his political agenda should he win Nov. 7.

"We've been on the side of victims and families our entire lives," said Healey's running mate, Reed Hillman, the former head of the Massachusetts State Police. "We look at public safety from a different perspective than that of a defense attorney like Deval Patrick."

Patrick, a black man who headed the Justice Department's civil rights division under President Clinton, acknowledged advocating on behalf of LaGuer. He said he did so because he believed LaGuer -- who also is black -- may have been victimized by racism within his jury.

Patrick said that based on recent DNA evidence, he now believes LaGuer is guilty, he will no longer seek his release and he would not support his parole should he become governor when LaGuer appears before the board again in 2008.

He also disputed seeking LaGuer's release, despite saying in an Aug. 5, 1998, letter: "I urge you and your colleagues on the Parole Board to act favorably on his application."

Patrick said Wednesday: "If I had urged his release, then I would have said I made a mistake. The question was whether his trial was fair, and I think that those issues have been addressed."

He also lashed out at Healey for issuing a news release highlighting the "Dear Ben" and "Best Regards" opening and closing of one of his letters, saying, "I haven't lived my life or run my career trying to make sure that there isn't some opportunity for somebody in some campaign to take a cheap political shot. As much as I respect the lieutenant governor, that is a cheap political shot."

The Patrick campaign pointed out that Hillman had sought a pardon for a friend who had been arrested for drunken driving three times and accused of assaulting a police officer. It also complained about Healey missing more than half of the meetings of the Criminal History Systems Board during her two-year appointment to the panel.

The dispute over the LaGuer correspondence overshadowed dueling news conferences in which Patrick received the backing of roughly 40 law enforcement officers, and Healey announced the endorsement of law enforcement unions representing roughly 20,000 state police troopers, correction officers and other professionals.

Suffolk Sheriff Andrea Cabral said: "Deval Patrick knows that being tough on crime means being smart on crime. A smart approach can't be reduced to tough talk and a pithy sound bite."

Patrick pledged to add 1,000 new street cops across Massachusetts, a focus on combatting gun and gang violence and fresh support for drug treatment and detoxification to prevent new crimes.

Healey highlighted her work on new laws cracking down on repeat drunken drivers, as well as enhancing witness protection.

In her new TV ad, the lieutenant governor highlights the case of Carl Ray Songer, who killed a Florida highway patrolman in 1973 after the officer pulled over to help what he believed to be a stranded motorist. In 1980, then-Florida Gov. Bob Graham signed his death warrant.

In 1985, while working as a lawyer for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, Patrick represented Songer in an appeal to overturn his death sentence. Songer's sentence was subsequently reduced to life in prison. He has since had two parole hearings.

Patrick's communications director, Richard Chacon, said in a statement the issue was what punishment was appropriate, and the federal appeals court agreed the death sentence violated the Constitution.

"He is proud of his work on the matter and believes justice is served by Songer spending the rest of his life in prison," Chacon said. "Though Kerry Healey has never spent a day in criminal court, she ought to show more respect for the Constitution. After all, it's one of the laws she is sworn to uphold."

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Re: Governors race*

Thursday, October 5, 2006 *Benjamin LaGuer factor flares*

Votes at stake over long, convoluted rape case
*By John J. Monahan TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

*







 

Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey 







The question you have to ask is why he felt motivated to act on behalf of a convicted rapist.










Deval Patrick


*BOSTON- *The campaign of Democrat candidate for governor Deval L. Patrick was jolted with more disclosures yesterday about his past support for release of convicted Leominster rapist Benjamin LaGuer, and Republican Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, looking to make up ground in the polls, began using the controversy to hammer away at his crime-fighting credentials.

http://javascript[B][/B]:NewWindow(...No=610050728&Ref=V2&caption=Deval Patrick\');
'The Healey campaign is also launching a new television ad, skewering Mr. Patrick for his role as an NAACP lawyer representing a convicted cop killer in Florida in 1985.

At that time, Mr. Patrick successfully argued for Carl Ray Songer's death sentence to be reduced. It was later reinstated, and again reversed, and Mr. Songer remains in prison for the murder of a Florida highway patrolman.

In the television ad, a narrator asks, "While lawyers have a right to defend admitted cop killers, do we really want one as our governor?"

Richard Chacon, a Patrick campaign spokesman, said the candidate worked on the case while he was a lawyer with the NAACP Legal Defense Fund in New York, and the issue was whether Mr. Songer should get the death sentence or life in prison.

"The federal appeals court agreed with him that the death sentence violated the Constitution of the United States. He is proud of his work on the matter and believes justice is served by Songer spending the rest of his life in prison," Mr. Chacon said. "Though Kerry Healey has never spent a day in criminal court, she ought to show more respect for the Constitution."

Mr. Patrick yesterday told reporters at a Boston press conference, where he was surrounded by law enforcement officials endorsing his candidacy, that he now is convinced that the 43-year-old Mr. LaGuer is guilty and is no longer calling for his release.

He said he does not regret writing the letters on behalf of Mr. LaGuer, in the 1980s and then as recently as 1998 and 2000, when he wrote to the Massachusetts Parole Board encouraging it to release Mr. LaGuer.

"There were serious issues raised about the fairness of his trial, not the issues of his guilt, the fairness of his trial," Mr. Patrick said yesterday.

"In the case of Benjamin LaGuer, there were also other prominent people in this area urging me to get involved," he said, and noted there had been widespread media reports of racial issues "in the jury room."

Ms. Healey, however, said Mr. Patrick's letters on behalf of Mr. LaGuer show bad judgment and that Mr. Patrick would stand on the side of criminals, while she would stand with innocent victims.

"I don't think there could be a starker contrast between Deval Patrick's approach and my own. I never want to see sex offenders go back on the street. I would like to see them stay incarcerated indefinitely," Ms. Healey told the Telegram & Gazette yesterday. "So, he is working hard to get the rapists out on the street. I am trying to keep them in jail as long as humanly possible."

In 2002, DNA tests confirmed prosecution claims that Mr. LaGuer raped a 59-year-old woman in a neighboring apartment over an eight-hour period during which she was bound with a telephone cord. Mr. LaGuer was convicted in 1984 of aggravated rape and is serving a life sentence.

He had claimed he was not guilty even after his conviction. Over many years a number of prominent lawyers and officials had written on his behalf seeking his release, DNA tests and reviews of his conviction. They included Mr. Patrick, former Democratic gubernatorial candidate John R. Silber, and a number of elected officials.

The court-supervised DNA testing in 2002 convinced many of his earlier supporters to abandon his claims of innocence and his claims that his trial was unfair, including Mr. Patrick, who said he now believes justice was done in the case.

In March, Mr. LaGuer lost an appeal to the state Appeals Court in which he claimed three fingerprints found by police at the crime scene were kept from the defense during his trial. He has since appealed that decision further to the Supreme Judicial Court and has claimed the DNA evidence was mishandled. That appeal is pending.

Mr. Patrick's previous support for Mr. LaGuer emerged in the campaign last week when Leominster Mayor Dean J. Mazzarella, who as a young police officer was the first to arrive at the crime scene and helped investigate the case, claimed he had serious misgivings about Mr. Patrick because of his intervention with the Parole Board on Mr. LaGuer's behalf. Mr. Mazzarella said he wants to make sure that if elected governor, Mr. Patrick will not pardon the man.

Mr. Mazzarella said yesterday that he never intended to turn his concerns about Mr. Patrick's involvement with Mr. LaGuer into a political issue. He said he has had no discussions with the Healey campaign about the issue and does not desire to change voters' minds about Mr. Patrick.

"I wasn't trying to sway anyone, to persuade anyone, to change anyone's mind," he said.

He said his basic message is: "If people want to advocate on anyone's behalf, before they put a letter like that out, they should really make sure they have the whole story."

Mr. Mazzarella has asked Mr. Patrick to meet with him to discuss the case, and Mr. Patrick's campaign staff said Mr. Patrick plans to meet with the mayor next week.

Initially last week, Chacon said that Mr. Patrick had written letters on Mr. LaGuer's behalf 15 years ago. But The Boston Globe reported yesterday that copies of letters to the Parole Board by Mr. Patrick recommending Mr. LaGuer for parole were filed in 1998 and 2000, prompting renewed focus on the issue.

The Healey campaign yesterday distributed flyers headlined, "Dear Ben&#8230;Best regards, Deval" that referred to phrases Mr. Patrick used in a letter to Mr. LaGuer, and quoted Worcester Superior Court Justice Robert Mulkern as saying the rape was "one of the most vicious sexual assaults, particularly of a fragile and vulnerable person, that I have ever seen."

Ms. Healey issued blistering comments about Mr. Patrick's involvement in the LaGuer case, when asked about it yesterday.

"I think the question you have to ask is why he felt motivated to act on behalf of a convicted rapist. Why isn't he more on the side of victims and the families of victims?" she asked. "Throughout my career I have worked to strengthen criminal laws in ways that protect victims and protect innocent people. I have never written a letter to try to release a violent criminal prematurely," she said.

"It's clear this case is a very serious one. Anyone who has read or heard the particulars of this rape is horrified," Ms. Healey said. "The idea that my opponent would work on behalf of a man who he has never met, but has had an extensive correspondence with, and had formed an opinion of his character through his correspondence that made him try to seek this man's premature release, disturbs me," she said.

She dismissed whether reports of racial prejudice in Mr. LaGuer's prosecution would have warranted the intervention, and further called on Mr. Patrick to "reveal the full extent of his relationship with this rapist.

"Certainly, if there is ever a question of racial prejudice in our courts that should be stamped out. That is not acceptable. But what is also never acceptable is to release a dangerous criminal into society before they have paid their debt to society and while they are still dangerous."

The Patrick campaign, meanwhile, complained that Ms. Healey's running mate, Reed V. Hillman, in 2000 wrote to the Parole Board on behalf of a friend of his, James W. Mitchell, seeking a pardon for convictions of assault and repeated drunk driving offenses. Mr. Hillman said earlier this year he took the action because Mr. Mitchell was retired and elderly and wanted to clear his record. Gov. Mitt Romney rejected the pardon request in 2004.

Jason Feifer of the Telegram & Gazette staff contributed to this report.

*Unreal !!!*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

I've actually seen a lot of photos / clips with Patrick and many of our high and mighty MA sheriffs. Which reinforces my beliefs that they really do not have any idea what is going on.


----------



## USMCTrooper

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



honor12900 said:


> I hope Deval Patrick's not another Tom Alciere (R-New Hampshire) http://www.politicalusa.com/columnists/seese/seese_041.htm
> 
> It seems short sided to support someone who may have a prejudice against law enforcement and expect a good result. Anyone have a link to the "Cop Killer" stories about him.


Here:

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9E04E7D71639F935A35751C0A963948260

http://www.boston.com/news/local/politics/candidates/articles/2006/09/24/scrutiny_of_criminals_heats_up_race/

http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=160791

In addition the AP has picked up this story....http://www.masslive.com/newsflash/mass/index.ssf?/base/politics-1/1160050449110920.xml&storylist=massnews


----------



## USMCTrooper

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

No surprise really the IBPO endorsed patrick. They endorsed John Kerry in 2004. They are a left liberal union. They also endorsed Tim Murray as did the IBCO. The IBCO however have no information on their site claiming to support patrick. As for the Springfield Police Union, I'm told by some of its members it was a publicity shot against Romney, his control board and bag man Flynn.

Regardless, as they have jumped in bed with him, they can all chime in with his new slogan:

Together We Can........................reduce the sentences of convicted cop killers


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Governors race*

Lets see...Reed "the steed" wanted to help an old-fart-drunk and Deval wanted to help rapists and cop killers...sure, they're the same thing on the SHT (Scale of Heinous Things)! How can you critisize Deval? Besides, he's 'black', therefore your critisicism of him makes you a RACIST!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Governors race*

Gubernatorial Race Heats Up

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1097244&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1

Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey is launching hard-hitting new ads on Deval Patrick's past defense of a cop killer, while Patrick is apologizing to the family of the rape victim. FOX25's Political Editor Joe Battenfeld reports from our Beacon Hill studio.

*SideBar*

*Related Items*

*Stories*

Healey Accuses Patrick of Siding With CriminalsDemocrats Demand Healey Pull Controversial New AdLet It Rip: Healey Ad ControversyMajor Defection From Healey's Campaign


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Governors race*

Benjamin LaGuer is Devals Willie Horton...
I cant wait to see the next round of poll numbers...


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

These law enforcement unions should reconsider their endorsements in light of these recent findings!!! That would send a message!!


----------



## extremesgs

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



USMCTrooper said:


> Here:
> 
> http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9E04E7D71639F935A35751C0A963948260
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/politics/candidates/articles/2006/09/24/scrutiny_of_criminals_heats_up_race/
> 
> http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=160791
> 
> In addition the AP has picked up this story....http://www.masslive.com/newsflash/mass/index.ssf?/base/politics-1/1160050449110920.xml&storylist=massnews


Given these stories, and the notion that Mihos and the other lady are a little whacked, who the hell can we vote for????????????????


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

The fact that any law enforcement union would endorse someone who worked on behalf of cop killers turns my stomach. The leadership of those unions should be ashamed of themselves.

If they don't like any of the other candidates, just shut the hell up.


----------



## spdawg0734

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*

From the Florida case;
"DeVal Patrick, an attorney for the Legal Defense Fund in New York, has argued that Mr. Songer, who has no previous convictions for violent crime, did not have a chance at his sentencing hearing in 1974 to offer evidence of his good character, background and education."

This animal shot a Trooper 5 times, and all Patrick is concerned with was this lousy argument. Those 3 judges are just as low as he is. Take notice that is what people like Patrick think of you and me are worth. That Troopers family has no Father and Husband, his children will never know their father. That animal who was just the scum of the earth took away from this earth one of the sheepdogs that keep the flock of whining sheep safe from animals like this. But nooooooooooo that was not important to Patrick. Screw him and any LE organization that supports him he will just spit on your grave while he pats your killer on the back and makes sure all the dots and crosses were done on your killers trial because heaven forgive that bastards rights should be violated. 
Stay Safe


----------



## extremesgs

"An attorney chooses his clients. An attorney chose his cases," attorney Thomas Hogan said. "This is akin to the adage that you are what you eat."

The prosecuting attorney in the Trooper's killing, regarding Patrick and his defense of Songer (the killer).

Hit that nail on the head.

With regard to the rapist...

"I clearly did not have all the facts at my disposal. It is generally not my habit to try to answer questions without all those facts at my disposal, and wished I had waited and done all my homework," Patrick said.

Yet in one of the links that USMCTROOPER liste, Patrick mentions something about not having any regrets about his work....

And regarding Healey and her criticism of his above actions:

"Patrick, however, scolded Healey, telling her that he won't have his work trivialized or minimized by someone who's never been in a courtroom as a prosecutor or defense attorney."

So he admitted that he didn't have all the facts for one case, now he's defending everything he's done.

Uhm, how 'bout the VOTERS. I don't think they've all seen the inside of a courtroom, but they're going to have a lot to say....

I try to vote for the "best of the worste" (yea, i hate politicians), but there's no winning in this one!

I'm writing in Clint Eastwood.... my "drop back and punt" candidate, as usual.

_"any man don't wanna get killed better clear on out the back"-_ William "Bill" Munny, "Unforgiven" movie


----------



## Mongo

Call it street intuition or whatever but that Deval sends the hair on the back of my neck into the position of attention the first time I saw him.


----------



## Guest

extremesgs said:


> Patrick, however, scolded Healey, telling her that he won't have his work trivialized or minimized by someone who's never been in a courtroom as a prosecutor or defense attorney.


I think Healey's running mate, Reed Hillman, has seen the inside of a courtroom or two.


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



PBC FL Cop said:


> These law enforcement unions should reconsider their endorsements in light of these recent findings!!! That would send a message!!


I believe that the IBPO is under the umbrella of the union that represents the cleaners and janitors. I think it is something like SECIA or something similar. Anyway, the majority of these cleaners are not here legally. Deval Patrick supports illegal aliens and there "rights" to certain things. This may have something why the IBPO has endorsed him. No other reason makes any sense.


----------



## dave7336

*Re: Governors race*



dave7336 said:


> I believe that the IBPO is under the umbrella of the union that represents the cleaners and janitors. I think it is something like SECIA or something similar. Anyway, the majority of these cleaners are not here legally. Deval Patrick supports illegal aliens and there "rights" to certain things. This may have something why the IBPO has endorsed him. No other reason makes any sense.


This is from the IBPO website....

*IBPO Quick Facts*

*







What We Do*
The National Association of Government Employees is a national union that has been protecting the rights of working men and women and improving jobs and communities for over 40 years. 
*







Who We Represent*
*NAGE members are from practically all walks of life*, including federal and state employees, police officers, correctional officers, and EMTS and paramedics. Our diverse membership represents every region of the country in our four divisions:
*State Division*-NAGE represents 11,000 workers in over 60 state agencies in Massachusetts

*Federal Division*-our federal members work in the Department of Defense, Veterans Administration, National Park Service, Environmental Protection Agency, Department of Homeland Security, National Marine Fisheries, Department of Transportation, and other federal corporations and agencies

*Public Safety Division*
*IBPO*-the International Brotherhood of Police Officers is the largest and fastest-growing labor union representing law enforcement within the AFL-CIO 
*IBCO *- the International Brotherhood of Correctional Officers represents members throughout the state of Massachusetts and along the East Coast

*EMT and Paramedic Division*
*IAEP*- the International Association of EMTs and Paramedics-at 10,000 members strong-is the largest EMS union in the country

*







NAGE History * 
The National Association of Government Employees was created July 16, 1961 at an emergency national convention of the Federal Employees Veterans Association (FEVA) in Dedham, Massachusetts. FEVA had been established for the primary purpose of protecting the rights of World War II veterans in government employment. Its stronghold was the Charlestown (Mass.) Naval Shipyard, which employed more than 40,000 workers during the Second World War.

At the 1961 convention, FEVA delegates voted to change their name to NAGE in anticipation of President John F. Kennedy signing Executive Order 10988 which would establish collective bargaining rights for federal employees.

The name change was necessary because veterans organizations could not bargain with the Executive Branch under the Executive Order.
With President Kennedy's signing of Executive Order 10988, NAGE was ready to embark on a new era in Federal Employee-Management Relations.

Although it was established as a federal employees union, the composition of NAGE changed significantly in 1970 when the International Brotherhood of Police Officers (IBPO) affiliated with NAGE, creating a sophisticated union of public sector employees.

Unit 6, the Commonwealth's (Mass.) professional employee bargaining unit, was the first state group to choose NAGE as its union, in 1977. State bargaining units 1 and 3 elected to join NAGE shortly thereafter.

*In 1982, NAGE affiliated with the Service Employees International Union (SEIU*), and in the early 1990's, the International Association of EMTs & Paramedics (IAEP) was created to represent employees in emergency medical services. It marked the first time NAGE sought to represent private sector employees.

Over the last 40 years, NAGE has seen tremendous growth and great change, both within the union and within the wider circle of American labor. Despite the challenges of these changes, NAGE continues to honor its commitment to protecting the rights of working women and men and improving the working conditions of members and their families.


----------



## gooday

I heard all the sheriffs were in a photo opp with Patrick, that is discusting seeing that they represent law enforcement in there whole county and I'm imbarresed.I hope this dont reflect on the county screws. This sickens me and many others in county corrections I have talked to. The I.B.C.O is the Nage union also and does not represent all corrections. If my information was correct middlesex just threw them out. All of us in law enforcement must stick together and back Healey. We know how big of a deal these kind of issues are but everyday people dont care until they are the victim. It must be Healey because this guy will ruin our state.


----------



## dave7336

gooday said:


> I heard all the sheriffs were in a photo opp with Patrick, that is discusting seeing that they represent law enforcement in there whole county and I'm imbarresed.I hope this dont reflect on the county screws. This sickens me and many others in county corrections I have talked to. The I.B.C.O is the Nage union also and does not represent all corrections. If my information was correct middlesex just threw them out. All of us in law enforcement must stick together and back Healey. We know how big of a deal these kind of issues are but everyday people dont care until they are the victim. It must be Healey because this guy will ruin our state.


I believe that the Middlesex Sheriffs Office is going with the new union that Gerry Flynn started after leaving the IBPO.


----------



## fscpd907

*Healey, Patrick clash over crime questions*
By *Glen Johnson*/ Associated Press
Friday, October 6, 2006

*W*ORCESTER -- During a day of dueling news conferences, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey and Deval Patrick traded barbs yesterday about the propriety of his criminal justice work and the appropriateness of questions about it during this fall's gubernatorial race.

Healey, the Republican nominee, also questioned Patrick's honesty after he acknowledged donating money to pay for a DNA test for a convicted rapist despite earlier saying he had no memory of it, and after days of minimizing the extent of his contact with the criminal, Benjamin LaGuer.

LaGuer has maintained his innocence despite being convicted of tying up, holding hostage and raping his 59-year-old neighbor in Leominster in 1983. The DNA test, for which LaGuer says Patrick donated $5,000 in 2001, subsequently confirmed his guilt.

"We aren't getting a straight line," Healey told reporters before addressing students at a Wilmington middle school. "I think it's important because honesty is always important in government."

She then added, "Did he not remember he donated money to help exonerate this violent rapist?"

Patrick, her Democratic opponent, argued that was precisely what happened, saying, "In 2001, we were a blessed family and we were able to make contributions in excess of $100,000 and, frankly, I couldn't tell you, in detail, what any one of them was."

He said he learned of the donation only Wednesday after being asked about it by reporters. He said he had not been able to independently confirm it, despite receiving a thank-you note for it, because he had bank records dating back only three years.

Flanked by home health care aides he just addressed at the College of the Holy Cross, Patrick also took aim at Healey not only for criticizing his advocacy on behalf of LaGuer, but also for a new television commercial attacking his work to overturn the death sentence imposed on a Florida criminal who shot and killed a highway patrolman in 1973.

Patrick said the convict, Carl Ray Songer, had been denied a constitutionally protected right to tell the jury about his character and upbringing.

"I don't apologize for the work I have done; I am proud of the work I have done," 
Patrick said. "And I will not have it trivialized or minimized by someone who has never seen the inside of a courtroom or never been involved in how the criminal justice 
system actually works."


----------



## MM1799

If he wants to send $100K my way and then forgot about it, that's cool. I'll vote for him or is that a bribe.. :s


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Patrick spends $100K of his *own* money in an effort to free a convicted rapist, just imagine how much of *your* tax dollars he'll be willing to spend of behalf of the prison population.

Best of luck to Healey and Hillman!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMCTrooper

*End of Watch:* Sunday, December 23, 1973

Trooper Smith was shot while checking out two men in a parked car off US 19 in Inglis. They attempted to flee but two deer hunters, who had witnessed the shooting, wounded one of them and then captured both. He had served the citizens of Florida, with the Florida Highway Patrol, for 8 months. 
His career with FHP began May 1, 1973. He was in the *43rd recruit class* in Tallahassee, from June 25 to September 14, 1973. He was stationed in Homosassa. At the time of his death, he was 28.

*Hey Deval....repeat after me:*

*TOGETHER WE CAN....................NEVER FORGET HIS SACRIFICE*


----------



## MM1799

I'l start by saying *this is Massachusetts*. I hope to god no police officer would ever vote for this liberal scum, but again.. please refer to bold. We are far, far outnumbered by the liberal demorats and basically the ignorant.. or both.

The liberal demorats will be happy to say that Deval tried his best to give this man his consitutional right to a fair trial and while he might be guilty.. Deval just wanted him to get a fair trial. I mean, who cares what crime they have committed as long as these defense attorny-turned-politicians have made money and the ACLU has been appeased -- all while undermining this whole idea we call, "the law".

The ignorant will vote on what they are told. That Deval fights for individuals' rights and stands up against curruption and whatever else they spew. They are ignorant because they dont invest the time to investigate the real story. Here is Massachusetts: demorats are treated as royalty, the ACLU as a savior, and Kerry/Kennedy as God's among common men. If they say something; well it must be true, right?

I am truley worried for this state. I dont believe Healey is some amazing candidate either, but the majority of this state sees Healey as an offshoot of the worthless Romney administration (Re: anything to do with the Big Dig). Deval is supposedly the breathe of fresh air that most people (I am afraid) believe is needed for this state. _IF_ Deval wins, I will be embarrassed for this state, but wont be surprised.


----------



## Guest

*Healey and Patrick clash over crime questions*

*Healey, Patrick clash over crime questions
*By *Glen Johnson*/ Associated Press
Friday, October 6, 2006

*W*ORCESTER -- During a day of dueling news conferences, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey and Deval Patrick traded barbs yesterday about the propriety of his criminal justice work and the appropriateness of questions about it during this fall's gubernatorial race.
 Healey, the Republican nominee, also questioned Patrick's honesty after he acknowledged donating money to pay for a DNA test for a convicted rapist despite earlier saying he had no memory of it, and after days of minimizing the extent of his contact with the criminal, Benjamin LaGuer.
LaGuer has maintained his innocence despite being convicted of tying up, holding hostage and raping his 59-year-old neighbor in Leominster in 1983. The DNA test, for which LaGuer says Patrick donated $5,000 in 2001, subsequently confirmed his guilt.
"We aren't getting a straight line," Healey told reporters before addressing students at a Wilmington middle school. "I think it's important because honesty is always important in government."
She then added, "Did he not remember he donated money to help exonerate this violent rapist?"
Patrick, her Democratic opponent, argued that was precisely what happened, saying, "In 2001, we were a blessed family and we were able to make contributions in excess of $100,000 and, frankly, I couldn't tell you, in detail, what any one of them was."
He said he learned of the donation only Wednesday after being asked about it by reporters. He said he had not been able to independently confirm it, despite receiving a thank-you note for it, because he had bank records dating back only three years.
Flanked by home health care aides he just addressed at the College of the Holy Cross, Patrick also took aim at Healey not only for criticizing his advocacy on behalf of LaGuer, but also for a new television commercial attacking his work to overturn the death sentence imposed on a Florida criminal who shot and killed a highway patrolman in 1973.
Patrick said the convict, Carl Ray Songer, had been denied a constitutionally protected right to tell the jury about his character and upbringing.
"I don't apologize for the work I have done; I am proud of the work I have done," Patrick said. "And I will not have it trivialized or minimized by someone who has never seen the inside of a courtroom or never been involved in how the criminal justice system actually works."


----------



## Guest

MM1799 said:


> I dont believe Healey is some amazing candidate either, but the majority of this state sees Healey as an offshoot of the worthless Romney administration (Re: anything to do with the Big Dig).


Worthless?

Have you forgotten who single-handedly saved the Quinn Bill? One of Shannon O'Brien's campaign promises was to slash Quinn funding as soon as she took office.

As for the Big Dig, that's been a Democrat boondoggle from the start. Romney tried from day one to fire Amorello, it finally took a tragic death for the incompetent a-hole to step-down.


----------



## Clouseau

_


MM1799 said:



*this is Massachusetts*. I will be embarrassed for this state,

Click to expand...

_


MM1799 said:


> Would it be the first time MM?
> 
> I'm getting sick. Seeing that post by MCTrooper made my stomach turn.
> 
> Watching Patrick defend himself on the news last night was too much. He reminded me of a gay wimp. Just what the majority of this state wants.
> 
> I was just getting over the last election with the purple heart Kerry.


----------



## bbelichick

Delta784 said:


> Worthless?
> 
> Have you forgotten who single-handedly saved the Quinn Bill? One of Shannon O'Brien's campaign promises was to slash Quinn funding as soon as she took office.
> 
> As for the Big Dig, that's been a Democrat boondoggle from the start. Romney tried from day one to fire Amorello, it finally took a tragic death for the incompetent a-hole to step-down.


I have to agree with Delta. Shannon wanted to kill Quinn and Romney saved it.

As to how the big Dig can be pinned on the Romney Administration, I have no idea. The thing has been going on a lot longer then they have been around...and anyone who follows the news knows about Romney's struggles with Big Dig and Pike management.


----------



## MM1799

Delta, I was speaking as the 'majority of the state', not myself. I am not on the Romney bandwagon, but I dont think it was/is worthless. He might be, though.  And I dont think she is an amazing candidate (just the better one). 
The Big Dig...  Honestly I try not to think of that. It's too much of a f-up over the years between multiple adminstrations, Amorello, Betchel-Parson (?), The Turnpike Authority.. and whatever else. Our tax dollars would have went to better use lighting cigarettes and stitched into blankets. Taxes, taxes and more taxes into building it... oh it's broken?... taxes, taxes and more taxes into fixing it. I love that logic. Demorat/Republican debacle, whatever. I care about results and as far as I am concerned _no one_ has gotten any when it comes to the Big Dig -- although Romney has taken _some_ steps.
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



Delta784 said:


> The fact that any law enforcement union would endorse someone who worked on behalf of cop killers turns my stomach. The leadership of those unions should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> If they don't like any of the other candidates, just shut the hell up.


Romney/ Healy have been obsessed with destroying every Corectional Union in this state. Mcofu has been fighting a long hard battle against what Healey refers to as reforming Corrections. What it realy means is refusing to give even minimal pay raises, Harassment over sick time for men and women who work in the most filthiest part of law enforcement. On the County level in 'Essex county The Sheriff has a policy of Donate to move up or be targeted for harrasment. They get Grant money for inmate progams and toys while the CO in the block gets nothing but harassment.
All of this was done under Republican Govenors. we tried several times to reach out to other law enforcement Unions other than Corrections when the last election took place only to be slapped in the face by watching them endorse the very person we have had so many labor problems with.
Patrick Has said he would take politics out of Corrections and thats good enough for us because thats our biggest problem. With all do respect to all you Police Unions you guys where never, ever there for us so we are going in a direction we feel will benefit our members the most. Sorry if you don't like it. But just like you have all done for so many years we are saying the hell with everyone else, we want whats best for us!


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Healey and Patrick clash over crime questions*

why do we always get crappy canidates running for office?


----------



## sammy269

Healy has my vote, all the way. 
Just as a note, Mihos owns alot of stores on the Cape. Christys Markets, and some have Citgo gas stations. Some also have Dunkin Donuts inside. He has said that he wants to make driving w/o a license by illegal aliens, a felony. Who do you think works the counters at the dunkin donuts and Christys Markets? Illegal Brazilians. Citgo is owned by Venezuela. Remember Bush being called a devil by their "el Presidente."? Mihos has alot of illegals working for him. He is another one of the do as I say, not as I do, attitude. Patrick is gonna be a very, VERY bad choice for this state. Imagine, Kennedy the murderer, Kerry and his "3 purple hearts" and Patrick the supporter of rapists and cop-killers, running this state. Geez. We are screwed if he wins.


----------



## spdawg0734

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



crazy irish said:


> Romney/ Healy have been obsessed with destroying every Corectional Union in this state. Mcofu has been fighting a long hard battle against what Healey refers to as reforming Corrections. What it realy means is refusing to give even minimal pay raises, Harassment over sick time for men and women who work in the most filthiest part of law enforcement. On the County level in 'Essex county The Sheriff has a policy of Donate to move up or be targeted for harrasment. They get Grant money for inmate progams and toys while the CO in the block gets nothing but harassment.
> All of this was done under Republican Govenors. we tried several times to reach out to other law enforcement Unions other than Corrections when the last election took place only to be slapped in the face by watching them endorse the very person we have had so many labor problems with.
> Patrick Has said he would take politics out of Corrections and thats good enough for us because thats our biggest problem. With all do respect to all you Police Unions you guys where never, ever there for us so we are going in a direction we feel will benefit our members the most. Sorry if you don't like it. But just like you have all done for so many years we are saying the hell with everyone else, we want whats best for us!


Unless Deval is going to negotiate with you for your next contract there is nothing he can do for you. It is my understanding, correct me if I am wrong, that your issues lie with your Sheriff, who by the way is a nitwit, but who is an elected official. Standing behind that nitwit cop killer apologist were the other high suck pump sheriffs all elected officials, all of which neglect their men and women in walls, to get rid of one Deval would have to get rid of them all (most of which I believe except your Sheriff, are *DEMOCRATS*) guess what ... *FAT CHANCE*. He just fucked you guys, he will abandon you as soon as he is elected. Deval has been sucking up to every single Democrat in this state. Short of putting all of you under DOC where I think you belong ,with HIGHER pay, benefits, equipment and sufficient personnel, he can do nothing for you.

But this is what he will do for you, next time one those animals hurts one of you, he will be right there to crucify you if you did not address him as Sir and caused his discomfort to burst into justifiable violence against their oppressors ....YOU. 
Look at his record of suing a democratic Governor over the violation of the civil rights of the scum inmates at the Max security prison in Maryland.

http://www.policyreview.org/sept96/abuses.html

In case it does not work here is a memorable part

* Deval Patrick, the assistant attorney general for civil rights, has threatened to sue Maryland for alleged violations of prisoners' civil rights at Supermax. Maryland officials vehemently deny the charges. The Clinton administration, they claim, is conducting a quiet campaign on behalf of prisoners that belies its tough-on-crime rhetoric. *
* Even as President Clinton proposes a constitutional amendment to protect the rights of crime victims, these officials charge, his Justice Department is trying to expand the rights of prisoners by singling out Supermax. And although the president has signed legislation to liberate state prisons from activist federal judges and groundless prisoner lawsuits, his political appointees are attempting to micromanage the incarceration of the states' most dangerous convicts. *
* Rico Marzano is one such convict. In a 1987 drug deal that went bad, Marzano shot and killed four people, including two pregnant women. He was convicted of first-degree murder and placed in a maximum security facility. After his second escape attempt, he was sent to Supermax. *
* Maryland's highest security prison houses three kinds of inmates: "serious institutional rule violators" (typically inmates who have assaulted or killed guards or other inmates); serious escape risks, like Marzano; and prisoners awaiting death sentences, like Anthony Brandison, who paid a man $9,000 to kill two witnesses scheduled to testify against him in a 1983 federal drug case. In all, 105 murderers and 19 rapists spend their days in Supermax in what the corrections system calls "restricted confinement." *
* Inmates remain alone 23 hours a day in their 65-square-foot concrete cells. They are allowed no physical contact with other prisoners or guards; meals are passed through a narrow slit -- a "beanhole" -- in solid metal cell doors. Out-of-cell time is spent alone, in a windowless prison dayroom. "When we were letting them rec [recreate] together they were killing each other, so we had to stop," said William Sondervan, Maryland's assistant commissioner for security operations. *
* Despite such concern for the safety of inmates -- not to mention the prison staff -- the Clinton Justice Department insists that the isolation of inmates at Supermax is "the mental equivalent of putting an asthmatic in a place with little air to breathe." But the staff must maintain order among prisoners who regularly hurl "correctional cocktails" of feces, urine, and other bodily fluids and often have to be forcibly removed from their cells. It is obviously frustrating, then, that prison officials must also fight a legal battle to protect what they see as a valuable -- and legal -- correctional tool. ** Each year, the 50 states spend $81 million defending themselves against prisoner lawsuits seeking redress for civil rights "violations" ranging from insufficiently stylish footwear to faulty television reception. This epidemic of prisoner litigation -- one-fourth of the civil cases filed in federal trial courts last year were initiated by prisoners -- is complemented by federal judges who impose "voluntary" consent decrees on states. In 1990, more than 1,200 state prisons were operating under judicial edicts covering everything from inmate population caps to how many electrical outlets each cell must have.*

This is who you are supporting, no where in that suit or threatened suit, was there mention of what your brother guards were subject to, he did not care, he only cared about how warm the prisoners food was or how many times their linen was changed. Who knows maybe he will give you a raise and then make you change the "guests" bunks, dont forget the little mints when you do that. in fact based on this, I would tell you that you will be waiting in line behind your guest for the money you DESERVE, because their comfort is more important to *YOUR CANDIDATE* than *YOU!* You made a poor choice, a dangerous choice, you want to go at it alone... best of luck to you.

Again and most importantly, *I APPRECIATE, RESPECT AND HONOR THE WORK THAT YOU AND YOUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS DO, I BELIEVE YOU DESERVE FAR MORE COMPENSATION, EQUIPMENT, BENEFITS AND PERSONELL THAN WHAT YOU HAVE TO WORK WITH*. But your problem is your Sheriff and the other Sheriffs who can not focus on their mission and those who work for them, but seek grandeur outside of the walls. Deval Patrick is not, and will not be your friend you have been conned
Stay Safe


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Healey and Patrick clash over crime questions*

djgj200 we have a place to post political items.

*Politics & Law Enforcement*

<Yes, moved to the existing Governor's Race thread.> Kozmo


----------



## Guest

I got news for ya, Our sheriff is backing Healey. and whenever one of these shit bags assaults one of us we are already looked at as the bad guys. Bottom line is this. Kerry Healey, like Romney is bad for all of us in Corrections. You guys never gave a shit about us.So why in hell would we stand behind the very person who we know for sure is already out to get us? She like our Sheriff is anti Union. She like our Sheriff wants to have any of us not vested removed from the State retirement system so I ask you again why the hell we would support anyone who wants to fuck with our retirement?
See, none of these things affect you people so you have no problem backing her and fucking us so we have no problem backing Patrick even if it means pissing you guys off
We have been getting conned for years under Romney Healy. One of the first things he did was cut back to almost nothing the the Office of arbitration and conciliation so none of our greivances could be heard.
then they began suspending us without pay when banging in sick even with documentation. Same thing at the DOC. We sign a Contract? It gets denied at the State level by the govenors people. Every step of the way for the past 4 years Corrections has been beaten down by these anti Union Republicans and with all do respect other that a few of us County unions and MCOFU no one has lifted a finger to help. Hey as long as you guys are getting yours screw Corrections right? Not any more. Patrick gets in and our Corrupt Republican sheriff has no more ties to the Govenors office. We however will and if he does fuck us over ? hey we are used to it. 
We will take our chances. We have no other choice.


----------



## gooday

The mcofu union has a bad track record with the current Eboard from what I see and they handle thing like thugs. That union was one of the strongest around before that eboard gained power. I talk to D.O.C guys all the time and thats the feed back I get. The last thing you do is start fights and go on the offensive, they went right on the offensive first. 

As far as Patrick goes he will do no better he is a con lover and will give them even more . As far as getting suspended without pay for using sick time that is documented, thats an easy win just go to your contract or bring it to arbitration, that should be an easy win. 

I feel the reason corrections has such a hard time with Healey is because of the bad experience she had with the D.O.C union, and she made the rookie mistake of puting us all on the same ship. I think its time to change that image with her. I will also agree she is not the ideal candidate but who is in this one . I think Duval Patrick is a sneak and a liar and will hurt all law enforcement. The pensions I think are a bad idea that she will never get passed and is the only purposal she made that may cost this race. She must realize that we dont do these jobs for the money we make, we do them for the retirement. We work in shit our whole careers for money that is lower middle class while dealing with shitbags. 401ks are for those people working in a private sectore making upper middleclass money because they dont want to do our job but thats why we get the pension. Corrections and the dept of mental health should never go 401k for what we do. She wont get that through the legislature if she tried anyways. This is not in anyway a shot at you Irish it is just my take on it. I felt the same exact way you did but I can not back Patrick and I realy think alot of this stems from the D.O.C Eboards actions. I think its time to get out of our sheriffs shadows politicaly and build our own relationships with all these people, even if its some of the same people or sheriffs have relationships with. Spam dont wait for there bosses to build there relationships for them and they do fine and MCOFU used to be the most powerfull back when, because of good leadership and relationships that were built. Who besides the M.C.O.F.U eboard in corrections has ever talked Healey on these subjects, probably nobody. I think we should try to.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



crazy irish said:


> With all do respect to all you Police Unions you guys where never, ever there for us so we are going in a direction we feel will benefit our members the most. Sorry if you don't like it. But just like you have all done for so many years we are saying the hell with everyone else, we want whats best for us!


Mark my words....if Patrick is elected, he will do no more for you than Romney has, plus he'll be commuting the sentences of murderers, packing the bench with whacko liberal moonbats, and taxing us back into the Stone Age.

I hope you can sleep at night when that happens.


----------



## SinePari

A one-party system is bad for the people. Not for nothing, but there has to be balance in politics. I personally believe a GOP-controlled congress is bad politics at the national level, and just as bad in state government.

The last few Republican governors have been good for this state, against the Democrat-controlled state congress. That way, the governor has to pick and choose his/her battles wisely, with only the best written and worthy proposals.

Mihos was part of the problem when he was on the MTA board. So I don't know how he can make commercials regarding the overspending of the Big Dig. He helped award contracts, manage the books, and had authority to make changes there and he didn't. BTW, I'd like to see his portfolio, that may include Bechtel Parsons, Modern Continental, and other Big Dig awardees.

As far as Patrick goes, we'll see if he has secured a legitimate chance of winning if Bill Clinton makes a stump for him. When Billy shows up, it means he thinks Patrick can win. This goes for Kerry and Kennedy as well.


----------



## gooday

Patrick is the antichrist and will bring an end to our state.


----------



## kwflatbed

Public safety dominates governors race for third straight day 

By STEVE LeBLANC 
Associated Press Writer

BOSTON (AP) -- Public safety issues dominated the race for governor for the third straight day with Deval Patrick saying he has the best crime-fighting plan and Kerry Healey zeroing in on Patrick's past financial support for a convicted rapist.
Standing outside a police station in the city's Brighton-Allston neighborhood, Patrick, trying to shake off a spate of bad headlines, said he, not Healey, would make the biggest dent in crime if elected governor by focusing on preventative measures, not just punishment.
A key plank in Patrick's public safety platform is his pledge to hire 1,000 new police officers at a cost of about $80 million for the first year.
Similar programs in the past have come under criticism from city and town leaders who said that after the first year or two they are stuck with the ongoing costs of salary and benefits for the additional police officers.
Patrick, a Democrat, said he would seek to gradually shift the cost back to cities and towns as the economy improved.
Romney administration officials say there are more than 2,100 new police officers on the streets across Massachusetts since January 2003, not including new officers in Boston. Democrats say that despite the new hiring, the total number of police statewide is down by between 500 and 700.
Patrick also said he would clamp down on illegal gun sales, invest more in detox programs in prisons to help convicts get clean before they are released and support supervised release for people coming out of prison.
"We have people coming out of prison more dangerous than when they went in and that is because we've walked away from the realities of what's happening inside those facilities," he said.
He criticized Healey, the Republican candidate, for "devastating" the detox program and vetoing funds for the state sex offender registry.
Patrick is trying to move past a controversy sparked by his past support for Benjamin LaGuer, a convicted rapist who was seeking a DNA test in a bid to prove his innocence. The test ultimately confirmed LaGuer's guilt.
Healey, speaking at a separate campaign event in Lawrence, again questioned Patrick's decision to support LaGuer.
"The question always has to be answered: Are you on the side of the offender or are you on the side of the victim?" Healey said. "We would never advocate, as Deval Patrick has done, to release a violent rapist prematurely into society."
Hoping to whittle away at a sizable lead Patrick has gained over Healey in recent polls, Healey's campaign released a series of questions they said Patrick has yet to answer about his support of LaGuer.
Patrick acknowledged donating money to pay for a DNA test for the convicted rapist despite earlier saying he had no memory of it and minimizing the extent of his contact with LaGuer.
The Healey campaign said Patrick must answer why he tried to downplay his involvement in the case and exactly how much money he donated to help pay for the DNA test. LaGuer has said Patrick donated $5,000 for the test, but Patrick says he doesn't recall the exact amount.
"It's deeply troubling that he won't answer some fundamental questions still about his involvement in this case," Healey said.
LaGuer has maintained his innocence despite being convicted of tying up, holding hostage and raping his 59-year-old neighbor in Leominster in 1983.
At the Brighton-Allston event, Patrick was flanked by several Democratic mayors, including Boston Mayor Thomas Menino, who criticized the Romney/Healey administration for failing to provide enough support for local communities. Many of the mayors have been longtime critics of the Republican leadership.


© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Deval did show on Broadway: Admits huddling at Mul's to court Bulger support
*By *Kimberly Atkins and Laurel Sweet*
Saturday, October 7, 2006

*D*emocrat *Deval Patrick*, who boasts of being an outsider not beholden to powerbrokers, acknowledged yesterday that he met with Beacon Hill's ultimate insider, former Senate President William M. Bulger, to seek his support in the governor's race. 
 Patrick's campaign, already under fire for his closed-door sessions with legislative leaders, confirmed to the Herald that he met with Bulger in November 2005 - the same month a state judge ruled the ex-University of Massachusetts president could count a $30,000 annual housing allowance to bolster his controversial $208,000-a-year pension.

Bulger also got a $960,000 severance package that was ripped by Gov. *Mitt Romney* and others. 
 "According to Deval's recollection, Bulger initiated the meeting and asked that they have the breakfast just to get together in the early stages of the campaign," Patrick spokesman Richard Chacon said. "Deval had used the opportunity to ask for Mr. Bulger's support during the primary." 
Bulger, who quit as University of Massachusetts president in 2003 after admitting to federal investigators that he spoke to his fugitive crime boss brother James J. "******" Bulger in 1995, met with Patrick in storied Southie haunt Mul's Diner. 
The Herald reported yesterday that Bulger is caught up in an investigation into why a Senate court officer lied to a federal grand jury probing "******" Bulger's flight. 
When asked about the private meeting with Patrick, Bulger said he was offering his support to the candidate. "He is a Democrat," Bulger said. 
What's more, Bulger has donated $1,000 to Patrick's campaign since last year, the maximum amount allowed by law. 
Nate Little, spokesman for Patrick's Republican rival Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*, mocked the meeting, saying: "I'm sure Deval Patrick and Billy Bulger weren't talking about reforming the state pension system." 
Bulger is currently fighting a lawsuit by Attorney General *Tom Reilly* seeking to reduce his pension benefits. 
In September, Patrick took heat for a private meeting he had with Senate President Robert E. Travaglini and House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi, during which they pledged to support his candidacy and help raise money for his campaign. That meeting took place after the primary election. 
Meanwhile a new television ad hit the airways yesterday paid for by the Republican Governor's Association which is chaired by Romney. It portrays Patrick as a Democratic yes-man who has already promised to raise taxes, increase spending and weaken graduation requirements. 
The new ad features a shot of a closed State House office door with the voiceover remark: "Can we trust Deval Patrick and one-party rule behind closed doors?"

[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

*Running from past weakens pol's character
*By *Joe Fitzgerald*
Boston Herald Columnist
Saturday, October 7, 2006

*D*eval Patrick's implied alliance with rapist Ben LaGuer was easier to fathom than his disavowal of it now. 
Indeed, his handling of the political fallout brings to mind an observation made by Raymond Berry when he was coach of the Patriots. "Heat not only builds character," he noted, "but reveals it, too." 
In the heat of this moment, Patrick's facade of coolness under fire is withering as handlers and apologists frantically try to rescue him from the self-inflicted damage he's done by running from the truth.

For what it's worth, though philosophically he would find little common ground at this address, there is an understanding here of how someone in his position could be embarrassed by words and actions that became more questionable with the passage of time.


Though it happened many years ago, it's still painful to recall a piece in which a young athlete was glowingly portrayed here, resulting in an angry call from a disgusted police chief who told of how the little jerk brutalized classmates and raised havoc in the community.

It became a lesson never forgotten, i.e., that what we don't know is often more important than what we do know.

A few years ago, when a media witch hunt cast suspicion on every Catholic priest, the inclination here was to cite the faithful ones, which seemingly included a passionate padre who read the riot act to writers gathered at his door. His righteous indignation rang a bell so resonant that a column in agreement was conceived. Just before it was turned in, that indignant padre was exposed as another fraud.

The readers never knew how close the writer came to looking foolish, but the writer has never forgotten it.

It happens. It shouldn't, but it does.

There are talk show hosts in this town who, having no factual ammunition, have shot from the hip on any number of incendiary topics, only to eventually discover they were recklessly, mercilessly, irresponsibly wrong.

That shouldn't happen either, but it does.

Did *Deval Patrick* write letters that look ridiculous now?

Yes. But the question ought to be, were they ridiculous when he wrote them?

Over the years, many letters have been sent from this address to employers or authorities on behalf of someone who screwed up, someone who made a wretched mess out of his or her own life. Indeed, the most recent one was written five days ago.

Why? Because there's a belief here in redemption.

But it's a belief that requires a leap of faith, inherent in which is the risk of having it blow up in your face.

For whatever reason, whatever motivation, whether conscience-driven or calculated, Patrick took such a leap, lending his credibility to LaGuer back when it was theoretically plausible the latter was the victim of a monstrous injustice.

Today, however, it's clear the only monster was LaGuer, which left Patrick with a choice once his involvement was made known.

He could have stood fast, digging in his heels on principle, insisting that what he did seemed right when he did it, before he had the benefit all the hindsight critics are hurling at him now.

Nothing is more disarming or effective in defusing criticism than candidly admitting, "I was wrong." 
 Philosophical differences notwithstanding, it would have won him points here for having had the courage of his convictions. 
Instead, in the heat of the moment, he's revealing what he is, "eloquent and thoughtful," but just another empty suit.


----------



## kwflatbed

*If you thought Duke's commutations were bad, be warned: Patrick's could be so much worse
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Friday, October 6, 2006 - Updated: 12:56 AM EST

*I*t's not just Benjamin LaGuer, you know. If *Deval Patrick* is elected governor, he can basically cut loose or at least reduce the sentence of any murderer or rapist he damn well pleases.

 "Dear Ben" may be just the beginning. 
 OK, so Deval says he wouldn't pardon the savage rapist. But then, Deval also said he sent only one letter on the rapist's behalf, 15 years ago, until it turned out he sent three, as recently as six years ago. And he also said he couldn't remember donating $5,000 to the rapist's fund, until he could, and it wasn't 15 years ago, it was five.

 Another day, another lie. 
 Which brings us to pardons and commutations. You haven't heard much about them in the past 20 years or so. But they can still be issued by any governor. A pardon isn't so bad - it just cleanses one's criminal record so he can get, say, a gun permit, or a liquor license. 
Commutations, on the other hand, are more serious. That means, basically, that a governor can reduce any thug's sentence, and if they're not released immediately, then the commutation shaves years off their sentences. 
The only brake on a governor's power to commute sentences is the Governor's Council, which is no brake at all. Gov. Curley called it a "hock shop," and he was right. 
Just give them a nice shiny object, or maybe a biscuit, and most councilors will roll over and let the governor scratch their tummies. 
You can see why sentences are hardly ever commuted anymore. Your average murderer has a problem with reoffending, and that's not good politics. Even Mike Dukakis eventually wised up, issuing zero commutations over his last three years as governor. 
But in his first term, the Duke couldn't let killers out of prison fast enough. Those who do not remember history are doomed to repeat it, so let's go back to the last time the state elected a Deval Patrick-type liberal, in 1974. 
Here are the Duke's first-term commutations:

1975, four first-degree murderers, 11 second-degree murderers. 
1976, five first-degree murderers, one heroin dealer. 
1977, six first-degree murderers, two second-degree murderers, one rapist-kidnapper. 
1978, six first-degree murderers, 10 second-degree murderers. 
Here's just one example of a Dukakis-era commutation. Remember Norman Porter, the "street poet" who took his alias from the name of an Irish whiskey - Jameson? Dukakis commuted one of his two murder sentences, which meant he could go to a lower-security prison, from which Porter then escaped. He wasn't recaptured until last year. 
We'll have more case histories in the coming days, but just remember that Deval Patrick, in an interview with Channel 4's Jon Keller, refused to rule out even weekend furloughs for first-degree murderers. 
Forget Willie Horton. During the Dukakis era, 10 other first-degree murderers never returned from their furloughs. One of them was Vincent "Jimmy the Bear" Flemmi, brother of Stevie Flemmi, ****** Bulger's fellow serial killer and partner in crime. 
Guess who Deval has met with in Southie in recent weeks, at Mul's Diner, which is diagonally across West Broadway from the old Triple O's bar, where ****** Bulger murdered people? 
 The answer is Billy Bulger, another Deval campaign contributor. Wonder what Deval and the Corrupt Midget discuss over coffee. 
The modern record for most murder commutations in a single term belongs to Dukakis, with 44. Can Deval beat it? You bet he can - he's "no ordinary leader."


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



Delta784 said:


> Mark my words....if Patrick is elected, he will do no more for you than Romney has, plus he'll be commuting the sentences of murderers, packing the bench with whacko liberal moonbats, and taxing us back into the Stone Age.
> 
> I hope you can sleep at night when that happens.


Healy made an apearance in Lawrence Mass the other day. She was flanked by Lawrence cops, Thats great. but she was also flanked by the Supt. of the Lawrence Correctional Alternative Center. The very same guy who has been charged sexual harrasment no less than three times in the past few years.nothing happens to him. the same guy who put two Hells Angles on work release. Thats right the same two Hells Angles who beat the shit out of an off duty Lynn cop. They should not even have been allowed at that facility.Thats the same guy who approved the work release of a convicted rapist who then beat, rape and nearly killed a mentaly disabled woman in 2003. Thats the same guy who oversees a Facility with an ever increasing amount of escapes. Patrick wont have to let those violent offenders out. Our REPUBLICAN Administation in Essex County is already doing a damm good job of it. We have been fighting it for years and guess what? No one cared not even you local PD's because you were all right up the Sheriff's ass. Yeah she's realy tough on crime. Now it seems she lied about her resume. Tough on crime my ass. If that photo op in Lawrence was any indication of how she will be as Govenor then the people of Essex County better put bars on there windows and arm themselfs.
I sleep very well at night knowing for years We have fought against this bullshit and thats alot more than I can say about every local PD in Essex County. Your all talking tough now, but where the hell were you when these things were hapening?


----------



## gooday

Bulger said he only supports Patrick because he is a Democrat and said no more, what does that tell you. Healey may have some people supporting her that have made some bad moves but she is not supporting them, thats Patrick who supports them. Big difference! I have to say again that she was not to kind to corrections under Mits umbrella but things can change and I'm willing to go with her over Patrick. For some reason I dont trust that guy at all and I dont think anyone on here does.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



crazy irish said:


> Healy made an apearance in Lawrence Mass the other day. She was flanked by Lawrence cops, Thats great. but she was also flanked by the Supt. of the Lawrence Correctional Alternative Center. The very same guy who has been charged sexual harrasment no less than three times in the past few years.nothing happens to him. the same guy who put two Hells Angles on work release. Thats right the same two Hells Angles who beat the shit out of an off duty Lynn cop. They should not even have been allowed at that facility.Thats the same guy who approved the work release of a convicted rapist who then beat, rape and nearly killed a mentaly disabled woman in 2003. Thats the same guy who oversees a Facility with an ever increasing amount of escapes. Patrick wont have to let those violent offenders out. Our REPUBLICAN Administation in Essex County is already doing a damm good job of it. We have been fighting it for years and guess what? No one cared not even you local PD's because you were all right up the Sheriff's ass. Yeah she's realy tough on crime. Now it seems she lied about her resume. Tough on crime my ass. If that photo op in Lawrence was any indication of how she will be as Govenor then the people of Essex County better put bars on there windows and arm themselfs.
> I sleep very well at night knowing for years We have fought against this bullshit and thats alot more than I can say about every local PD in Essex County. Your all talking tough now, but where the hell were you when these things were hapening?


FINALLY....the truth comes out.

Your support of Patrick has positively nothing to do with public safety, and everything to do with "getting back" at Romney for past slights, real or perceived, as well as jealousy of the police unions.

Guess what? Probably no union hates Romney more than SPAM, but guess who has endorsed Healey? That would be SPAM, becuase they realize the alternative is terrifying.

You're absolutely pathetic.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

on paper a union might endorse a candidate, but in reality very few police officers that i know would vote for any liberal like deval patrick once they get to the voting booth


----------



## Clouseau

I agree Delta. She may not be the best, but she's all we got. The devil you know...

That's why I'm surprised at Springfield PD. Sure, they want to throw Romney a tickle, but do it another way. Don't do it by endorsing this clown. I guess Springfield PD doesn't have details or the Quinn bill. 

Crazy Irish, you may not like this administration, but what do you think Patrick will really do for you? They're all the same. They're prostitutes until they get into office, then the chase is on.

On the way home today, I heard one of his commercials on BZ. He said he's going to spend $8 million on hiring new cops. I almost hit the guard rail.


----------



## gooday

First it has to go through the legislature so thats an empty promise. I wonder if that hiring will be with new standeds.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



Delta784 said:


> FINALLY....the truth comes out.
> 
> Your support of Patrick has positively nothing to do with public safety, and everything to do with "getting back" at Romney for past slights, real or perceived, as well as jealousy of the police unions.
> 
> Guess what? Probably no union hates Romney more than SPAM, but guess who has endorsed Healey? That would be SPAM, becuase they realize the alternative is terrifying.
> 
> You're absolutely pathetic.


You call all those incidents I mentioned "past slights"? Real or percieved? you Idiot I mentioned several incidents of vile breaches of public saftey uder Her watch. Jealousy? you sir are pathetic and a disgrace to whatever uniform you pretend to wear


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



crazy irish said:


> You call all those incidents I mentioned "past slights"? Real or percieved? you Idiot I mentioned several incidents of vile breaches of public saftey uder Her watch.


Civics lesson for you: Healey isn't the governor, so it's not "her watch".



crazy irish said:


> Jealousy?


Yup. I guarantee you'd take my job in a nanosecond. You can keep yours.



crazy irish said:


> you sir are pathetic and a disgrace to whatever uniform you pretend to wear


You support someone who has advocated for a cop killer and a convicted rapist, yet I'm the disgrace? 

Take a look at murdered Trooper Ronald Smith's memorial page, and then remember his killer escaped a death sentence, and is now eligible for parole, thanks to defense lawyer Deval Patrick;

http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=12484


----------



## dcs2244

Too right, Delta. Clouseau, SPD does have Quinn and details...must be the influence of Evil Eddy. 

Crazy Irish: I do not see how the election of a soft-on-crime, champion-of-cop-killers, defender-of-rapists, tax raising communist helps your collective...unless, of course, your collective supports marxists ideologies. If Commisar Patrick prevails, you may get a raise...which will be more than negated by the attendant tax increase.

Unions have a place in collective bargaining...but not in politics (yes, including SPAM, MPA and IBPO...). If you and your union want to be "running dogs" for Deval's collective...fine...your short term gain will be rendered moot by Deval's marxist agenda.

Me, I cannot support a known marxist. The Lt. Gov. gets my vote.


----------



## CJIS

I don't like either canidate I think they both suck. Patrick is too weak and soft with crime and immigration issues and Kerry does nothing for me either. 

If I had to choose the lesser of evils here I would have to go for the Lt. Gov.

I have also thought of writing my own name on the ballot just for laughs and giggles.


----------



## kwflatbed

*The fat drunk speaks out for Patrick*


Kennedy decries Healey's "Swiftboating" of Patrick

By GLEN JOHNSON 
AP Political Writer

BOSTON (AP) -- Sen. Edward M. Kennedy accused Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey of engaging in "gutter politics" in her campaign against Democrat Deval Patrick, declaring Saturday, "Make no mistake about it, this is swiftboating."
The Massachusetts Democrat, appearing with his party's gubernatorial nominee in Hyannis, did not specify the reason for his criticism. But it came at the end of a week during which Healey criticized Patrick for supporting the parole of a convicted rapist, and during which she began airing a television commercial criticizing Patrick for helping a cop killer get his death sentence reduced to life imprisonment.
"I've been in this business a long time, and I've seen this movie before," said a text of Kennedy's remarks. "When you can't compete in the marketplace of ideas, when you don't have a positive vision to offer, then you become desperate and resort to the politics of fear and smear. That's a game plan straight out of the Karl Rove playbook, and, in her desperation, Kerry Healey is following it to a tee. Frankly, that kind of gutter politics is not worthy of the lieutenant governor and will be rejected by the people of Massachusetts."
The senator, who himself is up for re-election this fall, added, "Make no mistake about it, this is swiftboating," he said, referring to ads attacking the military record of Sen. John Kerry, D-Mass., during the 2004 presidential campaign. The ads were run by a group called "Swift Boat Veterans for Truth."
The Healey campaign dismissed the criticism.
"All week Deval Patrick has repeatedly lied to the voters and the media about his role in the Ben LaGuer case. Rather than answering the questions, he's now trying to hide behind Ted Kennedy," said Tim O'Brien, the lieutenant governor's campaign manager.
Healey, the Republican nominee, has criticized Patrick for supporting parole for Benjamin LaGuer, saying it reveals a deference to criminals instead of victims. Laguer was convicted of tying up and raping his 59-year-old neighbor.
Healey also said letters and contributions revealing a deeper relationship with LaGuer than Patrick initially acknowledged raised questions about the Democrat's honesty.
Meanwhile, the TV commercial focuses on Patrick's representation of Carl Ray Songer, who was convicted of the 1973 killing of a Florida highway patrolman. In the 1980s, while working for the NAACP Legal Defense Fund, Patrick successfully argued that Songer had been denied opportunity to present details about his background and upbringing before a jury awarded him a death sentence.
Earlier this week, former Attorney General Scott Harshbarger also accused Healey of a "Swift Boat" type of attack, saying Patrick should not be attacked for representing Songer since that representation fulfilled a necessary role as a judicial advocate.
Healey and her running mate, former Rep. Reed Hillman of Sturbridge, spent Saturday conducting Town Hall meetings in Dedham and Foxboro.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Essex County Correctional Oficers Endorse Deval Patrick*



Delta784 said:


> Civics lesson for you: Healey isn't the governor, so it's not "her watch".
> 
> Yup. I guarantee you'd take my job in a nanosecond. You can keep yours.
> 
> You support someone who has advocated for a cop killer and a convicted rapist, yet I'm the disgrace?
> 
> Take a look at murdered Trooper Ronald Smith's memorial page, and then remember his killer escaped a death sentence, and is now eligible for parole, thanks to defense lawyer Deval Patrick;
> 
> http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=12484


Reed Hillman gets his friends out of dui charges. wonder how every mother who ever lost a child to a drunk driver feels about that? Oh well fuck em right? as long as they dont kill a cop who cares right?


----------



## Guest

you supprt kerry healy who supprts throwing parties for inmates convicted of frist degree murder and pedophiles. Way to go guys good job


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> you supprt kerry healy who supprts throwing parties for inmates convicted of frist degree murder and pedophiles. Way to go guys good job


If that were true, the Patrick campaign would be all over it.

Face it, you guys fired from the hip and supported a candidate you knew little about, in a misguided attempt to send a message to someone who's not even running for re-election.

When all is said & done, your candidate actively aided a cop killer, got his death sentence vacated, and said cop killer is now eligible for parole. Almost solely due to the candidate you're supporting.

Good luck shaving, because if I were you, I'd have a problem seeing myself in the mirror.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Past, future actions condemn con-loving Dem
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, October 8, 2006

*W*hen confronted by a thorny issue, *Deval Patrick* weighs the pros and cons. 
And in the end, he goes with the cons. Always. 
Consider his social circle. There's Ben LaGuer, "Dear Ben," convicted savage rapist, whom Deval continues to find "thoughtful, insightful, eloquent, humane," as he told the Parole Board. Twice. 
There's his old boss, Bill Clinton, merely an accused rapist, who will soon be flying in to campaign for his former aide. 
And don't forget Deval's pal from Mul's Diner, Billy Bulger, brother of a bisexual rapist and serial killer (including at least two young women), of whom Billy once said, "There is much to admire."

 And yesterday Deval was hosted in Hyannisport by Ted Kennedy, who didn't rape Mary Jo Kopechne. He just drowned her.


Does a pattern begin to emerge here?

As far as Deval is concerned, if you're indicted, you're invited.

An even larger problem looms if Deval becomes governor. That's when he can open up the prisons and free all those thoughtful, insightful, eloquent, humane thugs. Whatever he says now, you can bet Deval is going to start commuting the sentences of violent criminals as soon as he's able. So let's take a closer look at what happened during what is the best historical precedent to the time we may be about to enter - Mike Dukakis' first term.

As you now know, in his first term Dukakis commuted the sentences of 44 murderers, just under one per month. Here's a newspaper story from 1978. It was buried deep inside the paper, with only a one-column headline: "Life terms commuted for four."

Four, in a single day! There's a record for Deval to shoot for. Two of Dukakis' punks had shot a guy to death during an armed robbery a mere nine years earlier. Another had stabbed a motorist to death in a road-rage incident, also in 1969. Murderer Edward Boyer had done the most time - 11 years - for a drive-by shooting in Bristol County.

Here's another guy, from Fall River, appropriately enough, who hacked his father and brother to death with an ax in 1976. Two years later his second-degree murder sentence was commuted. A few more Get-Out-of-Jail-Free cards from Dukakis I:

Gregory Saunders, murder sentence commuted 1975. Convicted in 1966 of shooting a Worcester bank teller to death during a $7,477 robbery.

Henry Rivers, murder sentence commuted 1978. Convicted in 1964 of shooting a high school classmate to death in Ayer.

Forbes Feener, murder sentence commuted 1975. Strangled his female landlord in Gloucester, 1969.

Arthur Devlin, murderer and brother of a triple killer; sentence commuted, 1975. Had shot a Newton attorney to death during an armed robbery, 1955.

Imagine the pain for the victims' survivors - getting the word that a clueless limousine liberal has decided to free your loved one's murderer after only a few years in prison. It became commonplace to have survivors weeping bitterly in front of the Governor's Council, pleading for a little justice before the rubber-stamp vote. I spoke to a woman whose great-uncle was murdered in a botched robbery by a killer Dukakis decided was a nice young man. 

"We went up to the hearing at the Governor's Council," the woman recalled. "And they said this guy who shot my uncle 17 times needed to be released to spend more time with his young kids. My mother and I looked at each other, because he'd been in prison all these years, so how could he have young children? That's when they told us about weekend furloughs." 
 Weekend furloughs for first-degree murderers. They'll be coming back, too, once Gov. Patrick weighs the pros and cons.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Well put Howie Carr. I can't believe anyone in Law Enforcement would want this guy as their Governor!!


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> If that were true, the Patrick campaign would be all over it.
> 
> Face it, you guys fired from the hip and supported a candidate you knew little about, in a misguided attempt to send a message to someone who's not even running for re-election.
> 
> When all is said & done, your candidate actively aided a cop killer, got his death sentence vacated, and said cop killer is now eligible for parole. Almost solely due to the candidate you're supporting.
> 
> Good luck shaving, because if I were you, I'd have a problem seeing myself in the mirror.


That guys is going to be the next Govenor. like it or not all you Jack booted thugs who call yourselfs cops are going to have to get used to it.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> That guys is going to be the next Govenor. like it or not all you Jack booted thugs who call yourselfs cops are going to have to get used to it.


Jack booted thugs? That's all you've got?

I still want you to address the fact that the candidate you & your union has endorsed has advocated for a cop killer. Since you apparently don't think much of cops (we feel likewise), how about you address the fact he also advocated for a brutal rapist?

A brutal rapist. I'm breathlessly waiting to see how you square that one. A blanket retort that all women are asking for it, probably.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Jack booted thugs? That's all you've got?
> 
> I still want you to address the fact that the candidate you & your union has endorsed has advocated for a cop killer. Since you apparently don't think much of cops (we feel likewise), how about you address the fact he also advocated for a brutal rapist?
> 
> A brutal rapist. I'm breathlessly waiting to see how you square that one. A blanket retort that all women are asking for it, probably.


Your Candidate supprots lowering or minimun staffing levels putting Co's in danger.
It was Romney Healy who oversaw the DOC who threw huge parties for convicted murderers and pedophlies.
It was The Republican Sheriff of Essex County ( supporter of Kerry Healey) Who allowed two Hells Angels who nearly beat one of your fellow officers to death to be out on work release after serving only 6 months.
It was that Same Republican Sheriff who allowed a convicted rapist to go out on work release and brutaly beat and rape a mentaly disabled women. Didn't hear word from you guys when that happened.
Assaults on staff at an all time high.
Escapes at an all time high
They (Republicans) have privatized prison medical units and food service resulting even higher rates of contraband being smuggled into our facilities. That puts our lives in danger.
The actions or should I say lack of action by Romney Healy has directly resulted in amore dangerous workplace for every CO in this State.
Patricks involvment in that issue didn't result in anyones lives being put in danger,no Cops where hurt. The policies of Romney Healy on the other hand have resulted and will continue to result in more and more physical assaults on staff and and ever increasing threat to everyone working in these institutions. Any CO involved in an incident where an inmate says he is injured is automaticaly looked at as shitbag who beats inmates. This, thanks to the "reform in Corrections" Policies set forth by Romney Healy. I Dont know about your world, but ours is more dangerous than ever thanks to Romney Healy.
If I offended any of you guys in blue by my statements here then I apoligize. I have all the respect in the world for the job you do. I completly understand your concerns about anyone defending a cop killer. Please understand our concerns about the world we work in and how over the past decade or so these peole have made it increasingly more difficult for us to do our jobs and stay safe.
I respect your opinions on this serious issue, just please try to understand where we are comming from. Anyone of us would line up to pull the switch on any cop killer. I just hope you would do the same for us.


----------



## spdawg0734

crazy irish said:


> That guys is going to be the next Govenor. like it or not all you Jack booted thugs who call yourselfs cops are going to have to get used to it.


That speaks volumes of you, I hope you get what ever you seek from this Governor, you personally you have lost my respect. I unlike you, do not wish you or anyone of your brothers any harm, I do not call you or your brothers any names. Like I said in prior posts I RESPECT AND HONOR WHAT CO'S DO DAY IN AND DAY OUT. That wont change. Your problem as the problem of all the county corrections is your elected Sheriffs that are negleting you, to elect someone who has no respect for law enforcement and actually defends killers of law enforcement is unacceptable. I will give you one hint, when, god forbid he gets elected, your sheriff will still be there, and will still be fucking with you. He will do nothing for you, because to interfere with your sheriff will be to interfere with all the other democratic sheriffs that are up his ass. Again HE WILL NOT DO IT, he will promise you the world, and at the end of the day he will cut you loose. Obviously you did not read what I posted as his vast support of the corrections department and officers of the Maryland system. But hey, he told you that he will take the politics out of corrections... that is good enough for you. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

spdawg0734 said:


> That speaks volumes of you, I hope you get what ever you seek from this Governor, you personally you have lost my respect. I unlike you, do not wish you or anyone of your brothers any harm, I do not call you or your brothers any names. Like I said in prior posts I RESPECT AND HONOR WHAT CO'S DO DAY IN AND DAY OUT. That wont change. Your problem as the problem of all the county corrections is your elected Sheriffs that are negleting you, to elect someone who has no respect for law enforcement and actually defends killers of law enforcement is unacceptable. I will give you one hint, when, god forbid he gets elected, your sheriff will still be there, and will still be fucking with you. He will do nothing for you, because to interfere with your sheriff will be to interfere with all the other democratic sheriffs that are up his ass. Again HE WILL NOT DO IT, he will promise you the world, and at the end of the day he will cut you loose. Obviously you did not read what I posted as his vast support of the corrections department and officers of the Maryland system. But hey, he told you that he will take the politics out of corrections... that is good enough for you. Good luck.


your damm right thats good enough, thats more than you anti union anti American republicans will ever do or for any of us.


----------



## Mongo

You are a socialist commie weirdo and it pisses me off that you have my heritage in your name.You are true to your party cuz it is just like a Dem to change your attitude and opinion in every other post.

I know many sheriffs and Co"s and respect what they do and who they are, however you are a 3% ter and a blemish on their proffesion.

You are no friend to your fellow brothers in your ideas and attitudes.

*Sorry npd323 I don't know how to be warm and fuzzy.*


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> your damm right thats good enough, thats more than you anti union anti American republicans will ever do or for any of us.


Why do you automatically assume anyone voting for Healey is a Republican? I've been "unenrolled" for years, and vote the candidate, not the party.

I say it again...the leadership of any law enforcement union that endorses Patrick should be ashamed of themselves.

If the scum who murdered Trooper Smith kills a corrections officer tomorrow (God forbid), will you still be just as hot for Deval Patrick?? Because if Deval didn't get involved, that murderer would now be 6 feet under.


----------



## CJIS

Well said Delta. I too vote for the canidate not party. Too bad it always seems both canidates suck.


----------



## robclouse

agreed, well said delta


----------



## SinePari

Just because your sheriff is a Republican, doesn't mean it's the states fault for mismanaging your budget. Last time I checked, each county has no comptroller or budget office at their level. The sheriffs have (an undisclosed) budget for things that they see fit best for their department. Some buy toys, go on trips, take SUVs to the beach, et al. And some find ways to cut costs by outsourcing civilian jobs like the food and medical.

Come election time, instead of holding a sign with your party's man, petition what's wrong with your department. SPAM wasn't afraid to post a billboard on Rt 9 blasting Romney, until they got a reasonable agreement signed. They were prepared to go beyond those measures because SPAM has two balls and uses them. If your union is sucking eggs, then it's time to purge out the old cows and get some two-ballers in there.


----------



## gooday

I would like someone to post one reason why anyone should vote for Duval Patrick, besides that they dont like Romney and Healy.Also leave out how Patrick will take politics out of corrections because politics will always be there state and county along with police and fire, thats just how it is so dont be fooled. If that were not true non of us would bother to back any candidate at all. So just another bunch of hot air from Patrick what a shock. I have a feeling I'll be waiting for the lists of positves for Patrick for a long time.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Why do you automatically assume anyone voting for Healey is a Republican? I've been "unenrolled" for years, and vote the candidate, not the party.
> 
> I say it again...the leadership of any law enforcement union that endorses Patrick should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> If the scum who murdered Trooper Smith kills a corrections officer tomorrow (God forbid), will you still be just as hot for Deval Patrick?? Because if Deval didn't get involved, that murderer would now be 6 feet under.


If that were to happen none of you would care
If he didn't get involved another lawyer would have. contrary to what you believe, In this Country even a cop killer has the right to appeal. Infact in most death penalty cases an appeal is automatic. That guy will never get out of prison. However if he was doing life in a Ma. institute he would enjoy Christmas parties, complete with Clowns and free food that we pay for. along with birthday parties or maybe even a move to a min. security facility and work release. But hey dont worry Romney Healey have been so tough on crime! what a joke


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> If that were to happen none of you would care


You have a SERIOUS inferiority complex, and the typical attitude of Massachusetts voters....blindly vote for whoever has a "D" next to their name, regardless how outrageous that person's policies and actions are.

It's because of people like you, Massachusetts is a national disgrace.


----------



## bbelichick

*An Open Letter to Massachusetts Labor Leaders *

September 5, 2006 
Dear Brothers and Sisters: 
Massachusetts AFL-CIO President Robert Haynes has accused me of "parachut(ing) in from another state" while "likely" violating campaign finance laws and "mislead(ing) people into thinking (I) speak for organized labor." 
All of these accusations stem from the fact that Mr. Haynes not only chooses to ignore gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick's blatantly anti-labor record, but resents anyone who tries to remind the voters about it. 
I was born and raised in Beverly, Mass. and graduated from UMass-Amherst. Many of my closest friends and family members reside in Massachusetts and I visit them often. I have never claimed that I speak for organized labor, nor have I violated any OCPF [Office of Campaign and Political Finance] laws. More importantly, unlike Mr. Haynes, I would never suggest that Deval Patrick could possibly be "the champion of working people come November." Mr. Patrick has, after all, spent years championing misguided policies of Coca-Cola, Texaco and Ameriquest that contradicted both labor's ideals and the public interest.

Mr. Haynes should realize that a Big Business power broker like Mr. Patrick doesn't deserve any support from unions when running for office. Mr. Patrick has already collected nearly $800,000 in out-of-state contributions "parachuted" to him from many sources, including contributors who list notorious union-busting law firms like Jackson Lewis and Seyfarth Shaw as their affiliation. About $24,000 came from employees of the Boston law firm Ropes & Gray, which publicly acknowledges that it helps clients with "employee discipline, implementation of reductions in force (and)&#8230;union avoidance." (Incidentally, Mr. Patrick's wife, Diane, is a partner in the Labor and Employment Department at Ropes & Gray.)

A closer look at Mr. Patrick's past raises many more questions that both voters and labor representatives should be asking. As Texaco's Vice President and General Counsel from 1999 to 2001, he was a principal architect of the Texaco-Chevron merger, which enriched a few oil executives but also resulted in the loss of thousands of jobs. When he wasn't helping impede competition and hastening the consolidation of the oil industry, he was Texaco's point man on opposing the right of 30,000 poverty-stricken Ecuadorians to sue the company for causing massive damage to people's health and their environment.

This legal work for Texaco eerily foreshadowed Mr. Patrick's later work for Coca-Cola. Just as he sought to prevent Ecuadorians from using the Alien Tort Claims Act (ATCA), a federal law that has been in force since 1789, to redress their serious grievances against a U.S. corporation, he responded to the systematic intimidation, kidnapping, torture and murder of union leaders at Coke's Colombian bottling plants by insisting that Colombian workers and their union had no right to invoke the ATCA. Lawsuits filed in 2001 and 2006 by the International Labor Rights Fund and the United Steelworkers, AFL-CIO, make it abundantly clear that Coke managers collaborated with paramilitary thugs who sought to destroy the SINALTRAINAL union.

As Coca-Cola's Executive VP, General Counsel and Corporate Secretary, Mr. Patrick operated in an atmosphere of unbridled greed in which he and other executives raked in hundreds of millions in bonuses and stock options, even as thousands of workers were being laid off. Meanwhile, he claimed that Coke's labor relations in Colombia were exemplary and falsely asserted in an Oct. 13, 2003 letter that "most workers in most bottling operations [in Colombia] are organized by labor unions." In fact, of the approximately 8,000 Colombian workers in the Coca-Cola "system," about 90 percent are considered "flexible" or "subcontracted," with no union representation, no job security, shockingly low pay and few, if any, benefits. The actual percentage of Colombian workers in the Coca-Cola "system" who belong to unions is approximately 5 percent at best.

On Mr. Patrick's watch, Coke avoided paying billions in taxes through the use of offshore tax havens. Tax avoidance and corporate welfare schemes supported by top executives of companies like Coca-Cola cheat governments out of badly needed revenues and increase the burdens on individuals and small businesses. As Sen. Byron Dorgan (D-N.D.) has stated: "When companies&#8230;like Coca-Cola, decide they want to minimize their participation in the payment of taxes for that which we enjoy in this country, it bothers me&#8230;I'd like to see just a small dose of patriotism with some of these companies because they do well as American companies, they're protected by our military, they access all our transportation, our education facilities and so on. They want all the benefits of American citizenship except that of paying taxes."

Mr. Patrick resigned as a board member at Ameriquest's parent company, ACC Capital Holdings, on July 1, 2006. This finance company, accused of "predatory lending practices" and sued by the attorneys general of 49 states, picked the pockets of hundreds of Massachusetts residents before it finally agreed to a $325 million nationwide settlement. 
Massachusetts Democrats may be especially interested to learn that Roland and Dawn Arnall, the principal owners of Ameriquest, were Honorary Finance Chairs of President Bush's 2005 Inaugural Committee and have been major donors and fundraisers to GOP candidates and those who instigated the nasty "Swift Boat-style" attacks on John Kerry. And "Democrat" Patrick wrote a letter enthusiastically supporting Roland Arnall's appointment as U.S. ambassador to the Netherlands. Ameriquest paid Mr. Patrick $360,000 last year to attend a few meetings of its board. 
While the construction of Mr. and Mrs. Patrick's multi-million dollar, 24-room mansion in Richmond, Mass. might be considered strictly a personal matter, the public should know it was built by non-union labor. Union contractors were actually excluded from the bidding process, according to a Berkshire County Building Trades Council leader. As President Haynes certainly knows, the construction unions play an important role in providing fair wages and safer job sites and protecting undocumented workers from exploitation.

The mortgage holder on the Patricks' other home in Milton, Mass. is none other than SunTrust Banks, the Atlanta institution so closely tied to Coke since its first public stock offering in 1919 that it is known as "Coke's bank." Coke CEO E. Neville Isdell serves on the board at SunTrust, which currently holds more than $4.3 billion in Coke stock. 
There can be no question where Deval Patrick's allegiances lie. If you want another politician with a Republican-corporate mindset and an affinity for the likes of Coca-Cola, Texaco and Ameriquest, Patrick is your man. But if you want to take your government back from Big Business, you must look elsewhere.

In solidarity, 
Ray Rogers 
Director 
Campaign to Stop Killer Coke 
Corporate Campaign, Inc. 
(718) 852-2808 
[email protected] 
www.KillerCoke.org/devalpatrickexposed.htm


----------



## bbelichick

* Focus on guns & gang violence, not immigration status *

HEALEY: Our administration has already begun the process of training our state police officers in working with the INS so that they can, when they make a stop, determine whether somebody is in the country legally.

PATRICK: Well I think it's a matter of priorities is what it is. The idea of training the state police so that they can recognize and do their duties, who can argue with that. But with gun and gang violence as soaring as it is in urban communities all over the Commonwealth it seems to me that there's a whole lot else that we ought to have the state police and all law enforcement concentrating on. What I will do as governor is get engaged in the Congress with a balanced and rational approach *advocated now on a bipartisan basis by Senator McCain and Senator Kennedy* to bring some reason and some real solutions to our immigration issues. 
 Source: 2006 MA Gubernatorial debate on Fox News with Chris Wallace Sep 25, 2006


----------



## Guest

bbelichick said:


> www.KillerCoke.org/devalpatrickexposed.htm


I believe that says it all.

What say you that, Mr. crazy irish??


----------



## bbelichick

I think the fact that he thinks Ted Kennedy is correct in his handling of anything says it all.


----------



## gooday

crazy irish said:


> If that were to happen none of you would care
> If he didn't get involved another lawyer would have. contrary to what you believe, In this Country even a cop killer has the right to appeal. Infact in most death penalty cases an appeal is automatic. That guy will never get out of prison. However if he was doing life in a Ma. institute he would enjoy Christmas parties, complete with Clowns and free food that we pay for. along with birthday parties or maybe even a move to a min. security facility and work release. But hey dont worry Romney Healey have been so tough on crime! what a joke


Thats the D.O.C ,not county like you work for. That was a D.O.C incident that there union should fight or bring to the peoples attention inside that were in charge but instead they went directly to the news paper with it. Then they got killed the next week in the papers and even on the news. Again going on the offensive is always the last resort. Sometimes you get alot further playing nice. In my opinion that union Eboard but a bad taste in that administrations mouth by going on the attack like they were Hoffa. The funny thing is, is that they still think they are and there members are pissed at them and they did not get a penny. I actualy put my feeling behind me about Healy when I learned the real story behind that situation between her and that union, dont be fooled I talk to alot of guys that work for the D.O.C either at work or out at the bar when I get out once and a while.I think more in corrections should contact her see where she stands and express some of our concerns, until we attempt that we can not complain. Because if you dont try you already failed.


----------



## spdawg0734

Delta784 said:


> I believe that says it all.
> 
> What say you that, Mr. crazy irish??


He promised to take politics out of corrections and that is good enough for him.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> I believe that says it all.
> 
> What say you that, Mr. crazy irish??


I say under Republican leadership in the Gov. office we have seen one of the most dramatic increases of crime in history and all of the sudden your tough on crime?
Romney / Healey have treated the issue of crime just like the big dig. They have been asleep at the switch and now it's to little to late. Why did it take an election for Kerry Healey to Claim she is tough on crime? for Christ sake she lied about working for the Justice dept. She worked for a consultant. Criminologist? As you can see by the polls you guys are the only ones stupid enough to believe that line of bullshit.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> I believe that says it all.
> 
> What say you that, Mr. crazy irish??


I say it's a good idea to have our police fighting crime in our cities and towns and force the Frederal Gov to clamp down on people who should not be in this Country.
Was that to hard for you to understand?


----------



## Guest

Wolfman said:


> From the looks of things here, you are the only one stupid enough to believe Deval's lines of BS.
> 
> Name me the last 5 Lt. Gov's and what exactly they accomplished while in office - *as Lt. Gov.* Then preach on about how Healy is asleep at the switch.


oh boy are you an idiot. She, and you people are the ones saying She is tough on crime and I said ROMNEY/ HEALEY.


----------



## Guest

bbelichick said:


> *An Open Letter to Massachusetts Labor Leaders *
> 
> September 5, 2006
> Dear Brothers and Sisters:
> Massachusetts AFL-CIO President Robert Haynes has accused me of "parachut(ing) in from another state" while "likely" violating campaign finance laws and "mislead(ing) people into thinking (I) speak for organized labor."
> All of these accusations stem from the fact that Mr. Haynes not only chooses to ignore gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick's blatantly anti-labor record, but resents anyone who tries to remind the voters about it.
> I was born and raised in Beverly, Mass. and graduated from UMass-Amherst. Many of my closest friends and family members reside in Massachusetts and I visit them often. I have never claimed that I speak for organized labor, nor have I violated any OCPF [Office of Campaign and Political Finance] laws. More importantly, unlike Mr. Haynes, I would never suggest that Deval Patrick could possibly be "the champion of working people come November." Mr. Patrick has, after all, spent years championing misguided policies of Coca-Cola, Texaco and Ameriquest that contradicted both labor's ideals and the public interest.
> 
> Mr. Haynes should realize that a Big Business power broker like Mr. Patrick doesn't deserve any support from unions when running for office. Mr. Patrick has already collected nearly $800,000 in out-of-state contributions "parachuted" to him from many sources, including contributors who list notorious union-busting law firms like Jackson Lewis and Seyfarth Shaw as their affiliation. About $24,000 came from employees of the Boston law firm Ropes & Gray, which publicly acknowledges that it helps clients with "employee discipline, implementation of reductions in force (and)&#8230;union avoidance." (Incidentally, Mr. Patrick's wife, Diane, is a partner in the Labor and Employment Department at Ropes & Gray.)
> 
> A closer look at Mr. Patrick's past raises many more questions that both voters and labor representatives should be asking. As Texaco's Vice President and General Counsel from 1999 to 2001, he was a principal architect of the Texaco-Chevron merger, which enriched a few oil executives but also resulted in the loss of thousands of jobs. When he wasn't helping impede competition and hastening the consolidation of the oil industry, he was Texaco's point man on opposing the right of 30,000 poverty-stricken Ecuadorians to sue the company for causing massive damage to people's health and their environment.
> 
> This legal work for Texaco eerily foreshadowed Mr. Patrick's later work for Coca-Cola. Just as he sought to prevent Ecuadorians from using the Alien Tort Claims Act (ATCA), a federal law that has been in force since 1789, to redress their serious grievances against a U.S. corporation, he responded to the systematic intimidation, kidnapping, torture and murder of union leaders at Coke's Colombian bottling plants by insisting that Colombian workers and their union had no right to invoke the ATCA. Lawsuits filed in 2001 and 2006 by the International Labor Rights Fund and the United Steelworkers, AFL-CIO, make it abundantly clear that Coke managers collaborated with paramilitary thugs who sought to destroy the SINALTRAINAL union.
> 
> As Coca-Cola's Executive VP, General Counsel and Corporate Secretary, Mr. Patrick operated in an atmosphere of unbridled greed in which he and other executives raked in hundreds of millions in bonuses and stock options, even as thousands of workers were being laid off. Meanwhile, he claimed that Coke's labor relations in Colombia were exemplary and falsely asserted in an Oct. 13, 2003 letter that "most workers in most bottling operations [in Colombia] are organized by labor unions." In fact, of the approximately 8,000 Colombian workers in the Coca-Cola "system," about 90 percent are considered "flexible" or "subcontracted," with no union representation, no job security, shockingly low pay and few, if any, benefits. The actual percentage of Colombian workers in the Coca-Cola "system" who belong to unions is approximately 5 percent at best.
> 
> On Mr. Patrick's watch, Coke avoided paying billions in taxes through the use of offshore tax havens. Tax avoidance and corporate welfare schemes supported by top executives of companies like Coca-Cola cheat governments out of badly needed revenues and increase the burdens on individuals and small businesses. As Sen. Byron Dorgan (D-N.D.) has stated: "When companies&#8230;like Coca-Cola, decide they want to minimize their participation in the payment of taxes for that which we enjoy in this country, it bothers me&#8230;I'd like to see just a small dose of patriotism with some of these companies because they do well as American companies, they're protected by our military, they access all our transportation, our education facilities and so on. They want all the benefits of American citizenship except that of paying taxes."
> 
> Mr. Patrick resigned as a board member at Ameriquest's parent company, ACC Capital Holdings, on July 1, 2006. This finance company, accused of "predatory lending practices" and sued by the attorneys general of 49 states, picked the pockets of hundreds of Massachusetts residents before it finally agreed to a $325 million nationwide settlement.
> Massachusetts Democrats may be especially interested to learn that Roland and Dawn Arnall, the principal owners of Ameriquest, were Honorary Finance Chairs of President Bush's 2005 Inaugural Committee and have been major donors and fundraisers to GOP candidates and those who instigated the nasty "Swift Boat-style" attacks on John Kerry. And "Democrat" Patrick wrote a letter enthusiastically supporting Roland Arnall's appointment as U.S. ambassador to the Netherlands. Ameriquest paid Mr. Patrick $360,000 last year to attend a few meetings of its board.
> While the construction of Mr. and Mrs. Patrick's multi-million dollar, 24-room mansion in Richmond, Mass. might be considered strictly a personal matter, the public should know it was built by non-union labor. Union contractors were actually excluded from the bidding process, according to a Berkshire County Building Trades Council leader. As President Haynes certainly knows, the construction unions play an important role in providing fair wages and safer job sites and protecting undocumented workers from exploitation.
> 
> The mortgage holder on the Patricks' other home in Milton, Mass. is none other than SunTrust Banks, the Atlanta institution so closely tied to Coke since its first public stock offering in 1919 that it is known as "Coke's bank." Coke CEO E. Neville Isdell serves on the board at SunTrust, which currently holds more than $4.3 billion in Coke stock.
> There can be no question where Deval Patrick's allegiances lie. If you want another politician with a Republican-corporate mindset and an affinity for the likes of Coca-Cola, Texaco and Ameriquest, Patrick is your man. But if you want to take your government back from Big Business, you must look elsewhere.
> 
> In solidarity,
> Ray Rogers
> Director
> Campaign to Stop Killer Coke
> Corporate Campaign, Inc.
> (718) 852-2808
> [email protected]
> www.KillerCoke.org/devalpatrickexposed.htm


Rodgers was exposed along time ago as being a total fruit cake..Way to go fellas have a Coke and a smile


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> I say it's a good idea to have our police fighting crime in our cities and towns and force the Frederal Gov to clamp down on people who should not be in this Country.
> Was that to hard for you to understand?


The same people Deval Patrick wants to give driver's licenses and free college tuition to, right?


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> Rodgers was exposed along time ago as being a total fruit cake..Way to go fellas have a Coke and a smile


Translation - What he says is devastating to my argument, hence he's a fruitcake.


----------



## USMCTrooper

> crazy irish


He has his opinion but really, doesn't the name explain it all?

TOGETHER WE CAN............PAROLE COP KILLERS

:bat:


----------



## Guest

USMCTrooper said:


> He has his opinion but really, doesn't the name explain it all?
> 
> TOGETHER WE CAN............PAROLE COP KILLERS
> 
> :bat:


So when did the cop killer get paroled? Oh thats right he didn't and never will. you ******** are starting to believe your own lies.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> So when did the cop killer get paroled?


He is ELIGIBLE for parole, which never would have happened if Deval Patrick didn't get involved.



 crazy irish said:


> Oh thats right he didn't and never will.


Can I get a signed guarantee, from the Governor of Florida, ensuring that will NEVER happen?

I didn't think so.



crazy irish said:


> you ******** are starting to believe your own lies.


******** in Massachusetts?

Nice try.

Cut your losses, admit you're wrong, and move on. If you don't want to do that, at least shut the hell up.


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> Rodgers was exposed along time ago as being a total fruit cake..Way to go fellas have a Coke and a smile


Don't dispute the facts, do you? That's all documented history of Deval.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> He is ELIGIBLE for parole, which never would have happened if Deval Patrick didn't get involved.
> 
> Can I get a signed guarantee, from the Governor of Florida, ensuring that will NEVER happen?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> ******** in Massachusetts?
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Cut your losses, admit you're wrong, and move on. If you don't want to do that, at least shut the hell up.


Thats why all you police Unions are backing Patrick over Healey right? almost every Mayor as well. 
I love how Healey parades that florida Prosecutor around who lost that case. This is the guy who lost to a rookie lawyer. 
What losses? Wrong? I dont think so. And niether do the Majority of voters in this state.


----------



## gooday

Patrick is sinking ever since this story unfolded and he knows it ,thats why he said that he does not wish to talk about it any more. This guy is playing everyone, he must have learned his sneaky ways from his inmate buddies that he bonds with so easily. Vote Healey because even if patrick does get in you'll be able to sleep at night when this state goes down the shitter knowing that you did not contribute to the problem.


----------



## Guest

Inmate buddies? I think you have him confused with you Republicans who have given controll of our prison system back to the convicts.
The State already went down the shitter or don't you look at all those crime stats that have gone sky high under Romney /Healey.
Thats right he Defended a Convicted Criminal..........so didn't John Adams and Abraham Lincoln. both Defenders of the worste this Country had to offer. they had to. they, unlike you supported our Constitution no matter how bad it looked or how henious the crime. Why don't you guys go be cops in the Soviet Union or Communist China. You would all fit right in


----------



## bbelichick

The Public Safety Unions that are backing Deval are morally bankrupt.

The guy is awful for Public Safety and Law Enforcement. You could care less, you think he'll take care of you.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> Thats why all you police Unions are backing Patrick over Healey right?


The public safety unions that have endorsed Patrick are controlled by organized labor, and the decisions of who to endorse are made by non-cops who wear pinky rings, not the rank & file officers who know the truth.

If you polled the individual members of the IBPO, I'd bet my life savings they'd overwhelmingly endorse Healey. I was an IBPO member for 6 years, and never once was I asked for my opinion on an endorsement. The IBPO is complete joke.


----------



## USMCTrooper

Delta784 said:


> The IBPO is complete joke.


How else does anyone explain their "CRAZY" endorsement of John Kerry in May 2004???

TOGETHER WE CAN...............GIVE DRIVER'S LICENSES TO ILLEGAL ALIENS

:bat:


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> The public safety unions that have endorsed Patrick are controlled by organized labor, and the decisions of who to endorse are made by non-cops who wear pinky rings, not the rank & file officers who know the truth.
> 
> If you polled the individual members of the IBPO, I'd bet my life savings they'd overwhelmingly endorse Healey. I was an IBPO member for 6 years, and never once was I asked for my opinion on an endorsement. The IBPO is complete joke.


MCOFU is an independant union controlled by CO's. So isn't our Union. Do your homework before you shoot your ******* mouth off. We have all known, seen and felt the "truth" for years thats why we will never, ever back Kerry Healey. We are the rank and file you ignorant slob.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> MCOFU is an independant union controlled by CO's. So isn't our Union. Do your homework before you shoot your ******* mouth off. We have all known, seen and felt the "truth" for years thats why we will never, ever back Kerry Healey. We are the rank and file you ignorant slob.


Try reading for comprehension. I was referring to the IBPO. That's why I said IBPO.

What is this strange obsession with ********? When I see that, I think of Shakespeare...."thou doth protest too much". The fact that my five year old can spell better than you leads me to the same conclusion.

Do you think cop killers should be eligible for parole? Your candidate does.

Do you think brutal rapists should be paroled? Your candidate does.

Do you think illegal aliens should be given driver's licenses? Your candidate does.

Do you think illegal aliens should be given free tuition? Your candidate does.

Great endorsement, losers. You should be ashamed every time you pin your badges.


----------



## O-302

MCFOU endorses Reilly and when he lost they jump over to Durval. What a union!!


----------



## Guest

I'm proud of our endorsement. 
Charles Manson has been eligible for parole for decades.
Rapist get paroled by the Kerry Healey controlled Parole board every day.
Sure, give them licences so we can keep track of them and then they can pay into the increase in the Gas tax that Romney Healey wants to give us all.
Illegal aliens? hey stupid we live in Ma. not Texas, California or New Mexico. If they got here illegally then our Federal Government has failed to protect us.
The "*******" term would be in reference to you being prejudice.

Right, they endorsed Reilly in the PRIMARY. After the primary you throw your support to one who wins in your party..does everything have to be explained to you like you are a mental case?


----------



## O-302

Oh, I get it. Endorse a candidate before winning the primary and if they lose go with the other guy! So when will we see Durval endorsement on the union news letter? If he wins? What a way to endorse a candidate!


----------



## Mongo

crazy irish said:


> I'm proud of our endorsement.
> Charles Manson has been eligible for parole for decades.
> Rapist get paroled by the Kerry Healey controlled Parole board every day.
> Sure, give them licences so we can keep track of them and then they can pay into the increase in the Gas tax that Romney Healey wants to give us all.
> Illegal aliens? hey stupid we live in Ma. not Texas, California or New Mexico. If they got here illegally then our Federal Government has failed to protect us.
> The "*******" term would be in reference to you being prejudice.
> 
> Right, they endorsed Reilly in the PRIMARY. After the primary you throw your support to one who wins in your party..does everything have to be explained to you like you are a mental case?


*You have been in house too long. You think just like your clients behind bars.*

*You are probably the one they have wiping their bums,and,noses,and stuff*


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> Illegal aliens? hey stupid we live in Ma. not Texas, California or New Mexico.




See, if you were actually a cop, you'd know that Massachusetts is being overrun by illegal Brazilians.




crazy irish said:


> The "*******" term would be in reference to you being prejudice.




In what way am I prejudiced? Because I've pointed out the truth about a candidate that happens to be black? It's beyond pathetic that you're now trying to play the race card. It's a desperate move that smacks of intellectual bankruptcy





crazy irish said:


> Right, they endorsed Reilly in the PRIMARY. After the primary you throw your support to one who wins in your party..does everything have to be explained to you like you are a mental case?


Just to be on the safe side, why didn't you guys just endorse everyone?  
</IMG>


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> *You have been in house too long. You think just like your clients behind bars.*
> 
> *You are probably the one they have wiping their bums,and,noses,and stuff*


No that job is already taken by you soft on crime Republicans


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> [/size]
> 
> See, if you were actually a cop, you'd know that Massachusetts is being overrun by illegal Brazilians.
> 
> 
> 
> In what way am I prejudiced? Because I've pointed out the truth about a candidate that happens to be black? It's beyond pathetic that you're now trying to play the race card. It's a desperate move that smacks of intellectual bankruptcy
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, why didn't you guys just endorse everyone?
> </IMG>




Thank you. The Brazilian comment just proved my point. Your the worst kind of cop. A Racist one. Hey biggot! the laundry called, your white sheets and hood aready.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> Thank you. The Brazilian comment just proved my point. Your the worst kind of cop. A Racist one. Hey biggot! the laundry called, your white sheets and hood aready.


1) When someone you're debating calls you a racist or a bigot, that means you've soundly kicked their ass.

2) I've been on the job for 18 years. Number of race-related complaints? ZERO.

3) Bigot is spelled with one "g".

4) "Aready" isn't a word.

5) It's become pretty obvious why you could never pass a police officer exam.

Thank you.


----------



## Gil

> Patrick, along with many public figures and legal experts, has advocated on behalf of Benjamin LaGuer, who was convicted in 1983 of binding and violently raping a 59 year old Massachusetts woman for 8 hours, in a very controversial trial. In a letter to the parole board he wrote: "I receive a crushing volume of mail, much of it from prisoners in facilities all over this country. None of it is as thoughtful, insightful, eloquent, or humane as that I receive from Mr. LaGuer. &#8230; I urge you and your colleagues on the Parole Board to act favorably on his application."
> 
> When questioned in the course of the Massachusetts gubernatorial campaign in 2006, Patrick recalled his involvement was limited to a single letter "15 years ago", and after reviewing the current status of the case, including the 2002 DNA testing which found LaGuer's DNA on the victim, Patrick announced he know believes that justice had been served.
> 
> An ongoing correspondance has since been uncovered by the press: he petitioned the parole board on Laguer's behalf as recently as April, 2000. Patrick said that he was not trying to mislead the public about his ties to LaGuer, but that he simply did not remember that he had written two letters to the Parole Board seeking his release or that he donated money to help pay for DNA testing of LaGuer in 2001.
> 
> LaGuer has also confirmed Patrick donated $5,000 toward the DNA test which further indicated LaGuer as the perpetrator. Several DNA experts including Harvard University Biologist, Daniel L. Hartl, have called LaGuer's DNA test into question.


Call me narrow minded but what is quoted above is more than enough for me, god help us if he wins....

Oh some more interesting reading (non law enforcement related) http://www.killercoke.org/devalpatrickexposed.htm


----------



## Guest

Just saw the latest poll results

Muffy is still way behind.
Should have chosen another subject other than Crime. She has No backround in Criminal justice. It's all a big lie and you people bought it. Suckers!


----------



## gooday

If this state starts to give out drivers licenses to illegals they will flock to this state. In order to get a drivers license here dont you have to be a resident of this state and have social security card with and a birth certificate. So what will they use , or will they not have to jump through the hoops as everyone else does.


----------



## j809

Under the Homeland Security Act you need a SS# to get a driver's license, that is why so many states changed their requirements to have SS# in order to comply with the federal act. If Mass wants to issue license to illegals then I am sure the feds will hold back money but it might also be illegal under the federal guidelines.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> 1) When someone you're debating calls you a racist or a bigot, that means you've soundly kicked their ass.
> 
> 2) I've been on the job for 18 years. Number of race-related complaints? ZERO.
> 
> 3) Bigot is spelled with one "g".
> 
> 4) "Aready" isn't a word.
> 
> 5) It's become pretty obvious why you could never pass a police officer exam.
> 
> Thank you.


You will have to forgive me for my bad spelling. I chose to raise three kids and put them through College rather than further my own education.
In order for you to win this debate you would have to present something that would something me to change my mind. All you have done is solidified my resolve in never backing someone who takes such a serious subject as crime and public saftey and lies through her teeth about how she has spent her career involved in that field.
Healey claims to have worked for the Justice Dept. under three Presidents. Just one problem. she was never Employed by the Justice Dept. She worked as a low level researcher for a company with a contract with the JD. When asked about her so called "publications" in the justice Dept. her former Employer said she had never published anything for the JD while working for them. She isn't even qualified to be a Criminologist.
Romney/ Healey formed the Commision to reform corrections. One of the key parts to that reform was re entry of inmates. All it did was get convicted criminals back out on the street faster. Infact after spending millions upon millions of dollars getting inmates back on the street through the so called "re entry" programs the person Romney appointed to over see the commision Scott Harshbarger Quit due to the fact that it was a flawed program that yeilded little or no results other than lowering the cost of housing inmates by getting them out of prisons earlier.
You see it's been all about creating new programs for offenders with Romney /Healey. If it truly works then great but these programs are staffed by political hacks who donate in order to get these high paying jobs. It became just another in a long list of failed public safety policies by Romney / Healey. Maybe if she acualy had some law enforcment experience she would have known what the she was talking about. but it was Healey who bragged about her Criminology backround in 2002. She also Claimed to have some expertice in street Gangs. Gangs are expanding at an alarming rate in this state. Romney/ Healey have done nothing to help combat the problem. except of course get them out of prison sooner with "re entry" programs.
the murder rate in Boston is also climbing at record levels. Why hasn't she come up with a solution or at least talked about it? 
She also likes to claim she has fought for tougher drunk driving laws. Again her name never even once was mentioned back when it was being debated by lawmakers and not once reported on in any Television or Newspaper story. Again she lies and uses the subject of drunk driving that has killed so many in order to further her political career.
A women dies in one of our tunnels due to Years of inaction and neglect at every level of government in this state, even her level. It takes that incident for her and Romney to show up with yellow vest and hard hats on trying to make us think they , who could have given a shit less all these years are now going to make a difference?
And now a young man dies on the pike by being impaled by a faulty guard rail. The same faulty rails that cover all of our highways in this state. they have known about it for years but have done nothing. But hey lets raise the Gas tax and put in more tolls. 
Gun violence at an all time high
oxycontin use by our kids out of controll
Heroin use back way up
gang violence way up
She has no clue how to get a handle on this other than to make you believe that by rounding up illegal aliens it will all be better.
You see none of these problems affect her in her gated community in Beverly. Or in her summer palace in vermont were she and Her millionaire husband sued the town for a few thousand dollars in tax relief. Money that small Vermont town didn't have so they laid off a teacher in order to pay for it.
This will be my last post on the subject. she along with all these phony so called tough on crime types make me sick. she had four years to prove how tough on crime she is. she failed miserably.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

To counter one of your claims:



crazy irish said:


> the murder rate in Boston is also climbing at record levels. Why hasn't she come up with a solution or at least talked about it?


The number of homicides in Boston in 2004 was 61 and in 2005 it climbed to 73. As of October 1 this year, there have been 55 homicides in the City. The homicide rate is climbing, but I wouldn't call it a "record" level when, for example, the number of homicides in Boston in 1991 totaled 152.

Just for the sake of comparison, check out these homicide numbers in other major U.S. cities in 2005:

Atlanta, GA - 90
Baltimore, MD - 269
Chicago, IL - 377 (2004)
Columbus, OH - 102
Dallas. TX - 202
Detroit, MI - 354
Indianapolis, IN - 108
Kansas City, MO - 126
Las Vegas, NV - 145
Los Angeles, CA - 489
Memphis, TN - 137
Milwaukee, WI - 121
New York City, NY - 539
Philadelphia, PA - 377
Phoenix, AZ - 220
St. Louis, MO - 131
Washington, D.C. - 195

I think the Boston Police are doing all they can to work on the gang/gun/homicide problem in the City, and compared to other cities, they're not doing such a bad job.

Also, can you refrain from name calling? It only serves to make you look frustrated and ignorant because you can't come up with anything else valid to support your argument, as well as one of those seriously deranged people who get way too emotionally passionate when it comes to politics.


----------



## Mongo

Have you heard the latest on Deval. Having pen pals in prisons across the nation claiming in numerous letters that he will fight for inflated basketballs,better tuna fish sandwiches e.t.c. He also claims that he would sue these states if their was non compliance with certain demands for prisoners.Just one of these acts or one of the pevious acts this liberal, prisoner pampering ass kisser has performed is enough for me.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Critics say Deval was out to coddle cons: Crusaded for prisoner perks under Clinton
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Wednesday, October 11, 2006 - Updated: 12:16 AM EST

*D*emocrat *Deval Patrick* has championed the constitutional "rights" of convicted rapists and murderers, demanding they be given juice, clean sheets, cold tuna sandwiches, white underwear and properly inflated basketballs, records show.

 While working as President Clinton's top civil rights lawyer in the mid-1990s, Patrick sent letters to prison officials in several states, alleging violations from inadequate air conditioning and insufficient recreation time to denying cons juice or milk at lunch and requiring inmates to make $2 medical co-payments.

In one 1994 Department of Justice letter, Patrick chastised correction officials in Syracuse, N.Y., for not providing "sufficient sporting/recreation equipment to afford prisoners the opportunity to participate in large muscular activity." Among the injustices cited by the DOJ were "under inflated basketballs" and "only 1 operative basketball hoop." 
 Other alleged constitutional violations cited by Patrick:

In a 1995 letter to Lee County, Miss., prison officials he complained that air conditioners in individual cells "do not provide minimum ventilation for the purposes of fresh air supply, air exchange and overall cooling." The jail was also cited for not serving juice or milk. 
In a July 1995 letter to Grenada City, Miss., jail officials he called for clean linens weekly. A month later Patrick sent another letter to Virginia jail officials saying clean linens should be provided three times per week. 
Tuna sandwiches were served too warm in a tiny jail in Dooly County, Georgia. 
Meals at a Mitchell County, Georgia., jail were served too cold in styrofoam or plastic containers "not designed to maintain proper food temperatures." 
Virginia Beach officials failed to provide white underwear to inmates. 
One of Patrick's sharpest attacks was on the Maryland prison system for alleged mistreatment of inmates at the state's "Supermax" facility, which at the time housed 105 killers and 19 rapists. The facility includes solitary units where violent inmates are sent for jailhouse violations, including attempted escapes and assaults on staff. 
In a 1996 letter obtained by the Herald, Patrick slammed Maryland prison officials for serving "lukewarm" food and denying inmates their rights to "exercise," "fresh air" and "natural light." He also complained about a requirement that psychiatric visits be supervised by guards, a rule put in place because inmates masturbated in front of a female doctor. 
Maryland prison officials blasted the report and Patrick was ripped by Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) for helming a "criminal coddling" program under Clinton. 
In a statement last night, Patrick said he "is proud of his work on behalf of President Clinton." 
"As head of the Civil Rights Division in the Clinton White House, Deval Patrick was responsible for protecting the rights of all American citizens, no matter how popular that may be," the statement reads.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Inmates must have soft spot for our Patrick
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Wednesday, October 11, 2006 - Updated: 12:06 AM EST

*T*alk about micromanaging. When *Deval Patrick* was working for Bill Clinton, he busied himself with prison issues that - well, before we go any further, let me warn you that this is an R-rated column this morning, or at least the next few paragraphs are.

 If you don't want to read Deval's thoughts on the constitutional rights of prisoners to - how shall I put this? - pleasure themselves in front of female psychologists, go no further. Please. 
 OK, now that the Legion of Decency has checked out, let's begin again. It's May Day 1996, and Deval Patrick is writing a 13-page letter to the Democratic governor of Maryland, Paris Glendenning. Deval is threatening to sue the state of Maryland (of which Ted Kennedy's niece, Kathleen Townsend Kennedy, was then lieutenant governor). The issue was Maryland's then-new "Supermax" prison, home to 105 murderers (like Mr. Songer) and 19 rapists (like Mr. LaGuer).

The problem? As Deval put it, "Certain conditions at Supermax violate the constitutional rights of the inmates." 
 Let's go straight to Page 7, where Deval addresses the subject of mental health care. One of his complaints: that Supermax "fails to provide confidential psychological evaluations." 
Key word: confidential. And why are the prisoners no longer allowed to meet the (female) prison psychologist one-on-one? 
Here's a quote from our next governor: 
"Because some inmates have masturbated in the presence of Supermax's female pyschologist during evaluations, all evaluations are now done in the presence of correctional officers." 
And what exactly is wrong with that, Deval? 
"It is inappropriate to generalize this specific remedy to all inmates requiring mental health intervention." 
Inappropriate to have a guard there in the room to stop the inmates from, well, you know? So what exactly do those "minimum constitutional standards" of yours require, Deval? One free, well, you know, in front of the woman? Is this what the Founding Fathers had in mind when they gathered in Philadelphia to draw up the Bill of Rights? 
Which amendment covers a murderer's right to pleasure himself unimpeded in front of an innocent female? 
The faint of heart can rejoin us now. Deval is also a restaurant critic. The Supermax food comes from across the street, see, and "as a result, food is served lukewarm or cold." 
Lukewarm food? Kind of like when you or I bring dinner home from a drive-through. Only when it's a rapist or murderer getting "lukewarm" food, Deval thinks that, too, is unconstitutional. 
"Food must be served at temperatures that conform to accepted health standards." 
Deval also demanded that Supermax's "pink room" for isolation be shut down. 
"The pink room was an unheated strip cell . . . made of concrete and contained no furniture or mattress." 
Oh, the horror.

Then there's the problem of not enough time outside in the prison yard. Some of the inmates complained about this terrible lack of fresh air, which the warden imposed to prevent the thugs from killing one another. 
 But because of this terrible unconstitutional violation of what Deval likes to call "evolving standards," the clients - I mean, rapists and murderers - could not control themselves. 
"Incidents of inmates throwing feces at staff," Deval wrote the grossed-out governor, "increased substantially when the outdoor yards were closed." 
But of course it's not the inmates' fault. It's the unconstitutional attempt of the state to preserve order. 
This is our next governor. 
Do we know if Willie Horton ever did any time in Supermax?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Bishes, other victims' families turn to Healey
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Wednesday, October 11, 2006 - Updated: 07:07 AM EST

*T*he families of high-profile murder victims Molly Bish and Joanne and Alyssa Presti threw their support behind Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* yesterday as new questions over *Deval Patrick*'s record on crime emerge.

 Laurie Myers, spokeswoman for the victims' rights group VOICES, said she was "disgusted" to learn of Patrick's controversial fight for inmates' rights while a top Justice Department lawyer. 
 "It makes me sick," Myers said. "If he wants to go represent criminals, that's up to him, but I don't want to see a defense attorney as our next governor."

Patrick has been besieged by criticism for his support of convicted rapist Ben LaGuer and saving a Florida cop killer from death row. 
 "We are trying to keep criminals in prison longer for these crimes and Deval Patrick has spent most of his career working to get them released early," said Annette Presti, whose daughter and granddaughter were murdered by a Level 3 sex offender in 2004. 
Added Molly Bish's mother, Magi: "I don't want another family to have to endure what we've had to go through. The lieutenant governor has been a strong and dependable advocate for victims and . . . willing to be tough on violent and sexual criminals." 
Patrick spokesman Doug Rubin said the campaign "understands and respects" the views of the crime victims, but added that "Deval Patrick has worked his entire career to ensure justice in the court system. A lot of his work in the civil rights division and as a private attorney has been on behalf of victims."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Seeing through the spin
*By *Boston Herald editorial staff*
Wednesday, October 11, 2006

*D*eval Patrick says he's all about the politics of hope, but lately he's been dabbling in the politics of spin - especially when it comes to taxes. 
 Suddenly the Democratic candidate for governor is all in a dither over the prospect of a hike in the gasoline tax. Yes, this is the same candidate who has refused to sign the no new taxes pledge, refused to rule out future tax increases and refused a pledge to fulfill voters' wishes by rolling back the state income tax to 5 percent. 
All within his rights, certainly, and yet Patrick's campaign is now tying itself in knots to link Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* to a theoretical plan by a _legislative panel_ to increase the state's 21 cents per gallon gasoline tax by 9 cents. If he succeeds, it will be quite a feat of political contortion, given Healey's plainly stated aversion to new taxes.

Yes, the Transportation Finance Commission is chaired by a Republican, and five of its 13 members represent the GOP. Healey has Gov. *Mitt Romney* to thank for choosing as his appointees to the committee some folks who apparently think it's OK to punish the driving public for the Legislature's inability to control spending. 
 What to Patrick is a "Healey-Romney administration" panel was actually created by the Legislature. And lost in all this discussion is the fact that the panel has absolutely no authority to effect policy changes - its role is purely advisory. The gas tax recommendation would still have to win the approval of a Legislature that - so far - has wisely proven its reluctance to raise taxes. 
But honestly, the voters don't care about all that inside baseball. What voters really want to know is whether the man or woman they elect to be the next governor is more or less likely to increase their taxes - whether it's the income tax, the sales tax, the meals tax or the gas tax. 
They want to know if their choice for governor will move to restore the tollbooths previously removed from the Massachusetts Turnpike, handing more power to an independent agency that has hardly proven its ability to wield it wisely. 
Yes, Healey has a duty to explain how _she_ would fix the state's crumbling highway infrastructure using existing revenue. But she has no such duty to defend a legislative advisory panel's call to do it with a gas tax hike and new highway tolls. No spin necessary.


----------



## USMCTrooper

kwflatbed said:


> *Critics say Deval was out to coddle cons: Crusaded for prisoner perks under Clinton*
> By *Dave Wedge*
> Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
> Wednesday, October 11, 2006 - Updated: 12:16 AM EST
> 
> *D*emocrat *Deval Patrick* has championed the constitutional "rights" of convicted rapists and murderers, demanding they be given juice, clean sheets, cold tuna sandwiches, white underwear and properly inflated basketballs, records show.
> 
> While working as President Clinton's top civil rights lawyer in the mid-1990s, Patrick sent letters to prison officials in several states, alleging violations from inadequate air conditioning and insufficient recreation time to denying cons juice or milk at lunch and requiring inmates to make $2 medical co-payments.
> 
> In one 1994 Department of Justice letter, Patrick chastised correction officials in Syracuse, N.Y., for not providing "sufficient sporting/recreation equipment to afford prisoners the opportunity to participate in large muscular activity." Among the injustices cited by the DOJ were "under inflated basketballs" and "only 1 operative basketball hoop."
> Other alleged constitutional violations cited by Patrick:
> 
> In a 1995 letter to Lee County, Miss., prison officials he complained that air conditioners in individual cells "do not provide minimum ventilation for the purposes of fresh air supply, air exchange and overall cooling." The jail was also cited for not serving juice or milk.
> In a July 1995 letter to Grenada City, Miss., jail officials he called for clean linens weekly. A month later Patrick sent another letter to Virginia jail officials saying clean linens should be provided three times per week.
> Tuna sandwiches were served too warm in a tiny jail in Dooly County, Georgia.
> Meals at a Mitchell County, Georgia., jail were served too cold in styrofoam or plastic containers "not designed to maintain proper food temperatures."
> Virginia Beach officials failed to provide white underwear to inmates.
> One of Patrick's sharpest attacks was on the Maryland prison system for alleged mistreatment of inmates at the state's "Supermax" facility, which at the time housed 105 killers and 19 rapists. The facility includes solitary units where violent inmates are sent for jailhouse violations, including attempted escapes and assaults on staff.
> In a 1996 letter obtained by the Herald, Patrick slammed Maryland prison officials for serving "lukewarm" food and denying inmates their rights to "exercise," "fresh air" and "natural light." He also complained about a requirement that psychiatric visits be supervised by guards, a rule put in place because inmates masturbated in front of a female doctor.
> Maryland prison officials blasted the report and Patrick was ripped by Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) for helming a "criminal coddling" program under Clinton.
> In a statement last night, Patrick said he "is proud of his work on behalf of President Clinton."
> "As head of the Civil Rights Division in the Clinton White House, Deval Patrick was responsible for protecting the rights of all American citizens, no matter how popular that may be," the statement reads.


Well that certainly clears up any questions I had about how he will improve the living conditions for convicts. I say take it a step further and let most of them out then reduce the number of pesky guards so they aren't always around to annoy the remaining prisoners.

WHEW! and to think I was going to vote for Healey up until now.................

TOGETHER WE CAN......................CODDLE CRIMINALS

:bat:


----------



## dcs2244

I'm afraid that Crazy Irish is "stuck-on-stupid". No factual argument will sway him.

CI's rant about the privatization of food and medical services reveals his fear of the free market system and why he likes candidates such as "Daddy Deval", who promise to make everything fair and just!

I don't believe that privatization of food and medical services accounts for an increase of contraband traffic at the jail. The last I knew, those departments were not responsible for the security of the jail. There are two reasons for an increase in contraband traffic: someone is either not doing their job, or actually abetting the contraband traffickers...and for those responsible you have to look no further than the people charged with the security of the jail.

CI, you have accused us of being prejudiced, bigoted, rednecked, jackbooted thugs and communists. Since the elected offices in the commonwealth are overwhelmingly held by democrats (85%), it is unreasonable for you to blame all your troubles on the republicans. In fact, a vote for Deval will only further solidify the one party control of the commonwealth. If that is your goal, if you think the government can better supply the needs of the people than private industry can, then just look in the nearest mirror and you will be able to identify the real communist.


----------



## Mongo

Put That In Ya Pipe And Smoke It

*crazy Irish*


----------



## Guest

dcs2244 said:


> I'm afraid that Crazy Irish is "stuck-on-stupid". No factual argument will sway him.


You're correct, and I'm disappointed in myself for even trying. I've dealt with enough crazy people on the job to know it's pointless to argue with them.



dcs2244 said:


> CI, you have accused us of being prejudiced, bigoted, rednecked, jackbooted thugs and communists. Since the elected offices in the commonwealth are overwhelmingly held by democrats (85%), it is unreasonable for you to blame all your troubles on the republicans. In fact, a vote for Deval will only further solidify the one party control of the commonwealth. If that is your goal, if you think the government can better supply the needs of the people than private industry can, then just look in the nearest mirror and you will be able to identify the real communist.


Well said.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Wednesday, October 11, 2006

*Healey presses LaGuer attack as mayor meets with Patrick*

*By John J. Monahan TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*








*WORCESTER- *Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, Republican candidate for governor, yesterday tried to extend the controversy over her opponent's past involvement in a 1983 Leominster rape case, arranging a press conference with Beth Barry of Worcester, daughter of the victim in the case, who broke down in tears talking about it.

Ms. Healey said Democratic candidate Deval L. Patrick had sided with the perpetrator in the case, which had come under widespread scrutiny over many years because of racial issues among the jury and questions about police handling of evidence while prosecuting Benjamin LaGuer for the brutal rape and torture of a 59-year-old neighbor.

Meanwhile, Leominster Mayor Dean J. Mazzarella said he met with Mr. Patrick yesterday at the Patrick campaign headquarters to discuss the candidate's past support for Mr. LaGuer.

Mr. Mazzarella was a patrolman on the Leominster police force on July 13, 1983, the day the rape was discovered, and was the first officer at the crime scene. He has been adamant that Mr. LaGuer was rightly convicted and said he was concerned that Mr. Patrick had supported the convict.

"Before I even sat down, he said, 'I won't pardon him, just so you know,' " Mr. Mazzarella said yesterday.

The mayor said he went alone to Mr. Patrick's campaign offices and did not alert news media to the timing of his visit.

He said he was satisfied with his meeting with Mr. Patrick.

"I'm comfortable that everyone got the chance to explain themselves," Mr. Mazzarella said. "That's all I was looking for."

He insisted he had not shared his concerns about Mr. Patrick's prior support for Mr. LaGuer in an effort to hurt the Democrat's standing in the polls.

Mr. Mazzarella, an unenrolled voter, backed Gov. Mitt Romney in 2002. He maintained yesterday he has not committed support to any candidate in the November election.

Mr. LaGuer's case is set to be reviewed by the Supreme Judicial Court in December, when justices will hear arguments on whether he was denied a fair trial on the basis that a potentially exculpatory fingerprint report was never shared with the defense until 18 years after the crime.

Mr. Patrick last week said he now believes justice was served in the case and he is no longer supporting Mr. LaGuer, who is serving a life sentence and is still appealing the conviction. Mr. Patrick said he became involved after widespread reports of racial prejudice among jurors in the case. He wrote letters backing parole for Mr. LaGuer in 1998 and 2000, then contributed to a fund to perform DNA tests, which ended up confirming the conviction.

At yesterday's press conference, Ms. Barry - who has amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, a debilitating neuromuscular disease - spoke with some difficulty from a wheelchair to complain that the family was being forced to relive the pain of the brutal attack on her mother 24 years ago in Leominster, because the case had become an issue in the governor's race. The mother died in October of 1999 at the age of 75.

While Ms. Healey held several press conferences last week to criticize Mr. Patrick for recommending Benjamin LaGuer for parole and contributing for the DNA tests, Ms. Barry blamed Mr. Patrick for the fact that it is a campaign issue.

Fighting back tears, Ms. Barry said, "To throw my family into this again after 23 years, for this man to be running for governor, is a crime." Ms. Barry said she wants people to vote for Kerry Healey, "to keep these prisoners in jail."

Also appearing with her was her husband, Robert J. Barry, who said Mr. Patrick called them both to apologize last week for the controversy involving their mother's rape being dragged into the campaign. Mr. Barry said he was supporting Ms. Healey in the race and that Mr. Patrick did not come across as being sincere.

Patrick campaign spokeswoman Libby DeVecchi said Mr. Patrick has long sought to help victims in his legal career.

"Deval Patrick has dedicated his life to working on issues of fairness and justice. He sympathizes with victims of any kind of violence and has worked on behalf of victims throughout his career. When he was head of the Civil Rights Division under President Clinton and in private practice on a number of pro bono cases, Deval has aggressively fought for the rights of victims," she said.

A number of Patrick supporters, meanwhile, have contended that Ms. Healey is sensationalizing the case for her own political gain.

U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, D-Mass, complained last week that the Healey campaign had seized on Mr. Patrick's involvement in the LaGuer case and his defense in a Florida death penalty case early in his legal career as an lawyer with the NAACP to "swiftboat" Mr. Patrick, a reference to a group of anti-Kerry Vietnam veterans who tried to smear U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry's military career during his 2004 presidential campaign.

Matthew Bruun of the Telegram & Gazette staff contributed to this report.

A former Bill Clinton Civil rights attorney and an NAACP attorney, sure he'll be tough on crime.


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> Wednesday, October 11, 2006
> 
> *Healey presses LaGuer attack as mayor meets with Patrick*
> 
> *By John J. Monahan TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WORCESTER- *Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, Republican candidate for governor, yesterday tried to extend the controversy over her opponent's past involvement in a 1983 Leominster rape case, arranging a press conference with Beth Barry of Worcester, daughter of the victim in the case, who broke down in tears talking about it.
> 
> Ms. Healey said Democratic candidate Deval L. Patrick had sided with the perpetrator in the case, which had come under widespread scrutiny over many years because of racial issues among the jury and questions about police handling of evidence while prosecuting Benjamin LaGuer for the brutal rape and torture of a 59-year-old neighbor.
> 
> Meanwhile, Leominster Mayor Dean J. Mazzarella said he met with Mr. Patrick yesterday at the Patrick campaign headquarters to discuss the candidate's past support for Mr. LaGuer.
> 
> Mr. Mazzarella was a patrolman on the Leominster police force on July 13, 1983, the day the rape was discovered, and was the first officer at the crime scene. He has been adamant that Mr. LaGuer was rightly convicted and said he was concerned that Mr. Patrick had supported the convict.
> 
> "Before I even sat down, he said, 'I won't pardon him, just so you know,' " Mr. Mazzarella said yesterday.
> 
> The mayor said he went alone to Mr. Patrick's campaign offices and did not alert news media to the timing of his visit.
> 
> He said he was satisfied with his meeting with Mr. Patrick.
> 
> "I'm comfortable that everyone got the chance to explain themselves," Mr. Mazzarella said. "That's all I was looking for."
> 
> He insisted he had not shared his concerns about Mr. Patrick's prior support for Mr. LaGuer in an effort to hurt the Democrat's standing in the polls.
> 
> Mr. Mazzarella, an unenrolled voter, backed Gov. Mitt Romney in 2002. He maintained yesterday he has not committed support to any candidate in the November election.
> 
> Mr. LaGuer's case is set to be reviewed by the Supreme Judicial Court in December, when justices will hear arguments on whether he was denied a fair trial on the basis that a potentially exculpatory fingerprint report was never shared with the defense until 18 years after the crime.
> 
> Mr. Patrick last week said he now believes justice was served in the case and he is no longer supporting Mr. LaGuer, who is serving a life sentence and is still appealing the conviction. Mr. Patrick said he became involved after widespread reports of racial prejudice among jurors in the case. He wrote letters backing parole for Mr. LaGuer in 1998 and 2000, then contributed to a fund to perform DNA tests, which ended up confirming the conviction.
> 
> At yesterday's press conference, Ms. Barry - who has amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, a debilitating neuromuscular disease - spoke with some difficulty from a wheelchair to complain that the family was being forced to relive the pain of the brutal attack on her mother 24 years ago in Leominster, because the case had become an issue in the governor's race. The mother died in October of 1999 at the age of 75.
> 
> While Ms. Healey held several press conferences last week to criticize Mr. Patrick for recommending Benjamin LaGuer for parole and contributing for the DNA tests, Ms. Barry blamed Mr. Patrick for the fact that it is a campaign issue.
> 
> Fighting back tears, Ms. Barry said, "To throw my family into this again after 23 years, for this man to be running for governor, is a crime." Ms. Barry said she wants people to vote for Kerry Healey, "to keep these prisoners in jail."
> 
> Also appearing with her was her husband, Robert J. Barry, who said Mr. Patrick called them both to apologize last week for the controversy involving their mother's rape being dragged into the campaign. Mr. Barry said he was supporting Ms. Healey in the race and that Mr. Patrick did not come across as being sincere.
> 
> Patrick campaign spokeswoman Libby DeVecchi said Mr. Patrick has long sought to help victims in his legal career.
> 
> "Deval Patrick has dedicated his life to working on issues of fairness and justice. He sympathizes with victims of any kind of violence and has worked on behalf of victims throughout his career. When he was head of the Civil Rights Division under President Clinton and in private practice on a number of pro bono cases, Deval has aggressively fought for the rights of victims," she said.
> 
> A number of Patrick supporters, meanwhile, have contended that Ms. Healey is sensationalizing the case for her own political gain.
> 
> U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy, D-Mass, complained last week that the Healey campaign had seized on Mr. Patrick's involvement in the LaGuer case and his defense in a Florida death penalty case early in his legal career as an lawyer with the NAACP to "swiftboat" Mr. Patrick, a reference to a group of anti-Kerry Vietnam veterans who tried to smear U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry's military career during his 2004 presidential campaign.
> 
> Matthew Bruun of the Telegram & Gazette staff contributed to this report.
> 
> A former Bill Clinton Civil rights attorney and an NAACP attorney, sure he'll be tough on crime.


Whats the matter Racist? what are you afraid of? This state is already soft on crime and already is giving inmates everything they want. You right wing freaks never cared before why now? Murderers come up for parole every day and you people nver say a word unless its a cop. What do think you are worth more than the reast of the world? look at the latest polls the rest of us are on to you Racist right wing freaks


----------



## PBC FL Cop

crazy irish said:


> Whats the matter Racist?


Racist? You must have me confused with Al Sharpton.


----------



## dcs2244

I guess when I stand with the families of Beauregard and Schiavina at the parole hearings for the citizen that murdered them, I'm a racist and hypocrite, too.

Return to your gaol and continue to fellate your charges...it's obvious that you are not interested in law enforcement...I only hope that your fellow turnkeys do not share your retarded world-view.

But if they do, you all should make arrangements for housing inside the wall as I, for one, will not grant professional courtesy to any deputy...c'mon outside the wall: fair game, communist. 

To all other deputy's: your silence, like that of the "moderate mooselimbs", speaks volumes. Reap what you have sown.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

crazy irish said:


> This state is already soft on crime and already is giving inmates everything they want. You right wing freaks never cared before why now? Murderers come up for parole every day and you people nver say a word unless its a cop. What do think you are worth more than the reast of the world? look at the latest polls the rest of us are on to you Racist right wing freaks


Dude, you are more backwards than my underwear the morning after a night of binge drinking. Where the hell did you learn your concept of politics? You're totally criss-crossing the ideas of what a liberal and what a conservative are.

But I digress... take your meds!!! :sq:


----------



## Mongo

This guy is certifiable. We should stop entertaining any debate with him because it just seems to fuel his deranged state of mind. I only hope as dcs states that his fellow turnkeys do not share his retarded world-view. Although I know many in his profession, and I know that they don't. I'm sure this idiot Crazy Irish will say that they do because he is mental. I do like to hear him shoot his mouth off a little though because it only augmentates how fucked up Democrats are. However it is time to disregard any more of his bullshit.


----------



## USMCTrooper

For a supposed 40 year old adult male, he has the articulation of a name calling third grader, cries racism faster than Cynthia McKinney and has the political subtlety of Howard "Screaming" Dean. I, for one, am glad he works inside the wall.....he won't have far to walk once they commit him.


TOGETHER WE CAN.........................ALL GO CRAZY.

:bat:


----------



## gooday

I work inside and I dont think anyone I work with likes Patrick. Actualy I'm positive about it because I'v talked to just about everyone about it at break over the last few days.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

i worked as a DOC Sgt during the dukakis years - he was a typical flaming liberal, misguided,ignorant demorat.. back then, before the Republicans took over the corner office, inmates could vote by absontee ballot and the child rapists at the sexually dangerous facility in Bridgewater received supplemental security income from us, the taxpayers (and their victims..) I witnessed the pedophiles form a political action committee and donate a portion of those tax dollars to the demorats in the 1980's - they despised Republicans - a demorat from Watertown had a bill passed - the bachman bill- that prohibited punishing these diddlers while they were incarcerated - i got punched in the throat and the skinner was back on the unit within 3 hours (after watching tv and reading magazines in the "lockup").. i was there, saw it first hand - it is the absolute truth - made a Republican out of me.. When Gov Weld, a Republican, was elected, he took away their SSI money and directed it to the truly needy - he also banned absontee voting for felons who were incarcerated for raping children - if "higher taxes for all Deval" is elected, the inmates will rejoice.. who do you think they are rooting for...? after all, he has advocated for convicted rapists and cop killers - only a shallow thinking fool would vote for a demorat.. unless you like politicians that are soft on criminals and hard on taxpayers..wake the f up


----------



## Gil

*Massachusetts Coalition of Police Supports Convict Coddling Candidate*

Massachusetts Coalition of Police Supports Convict Coddling Candidate

The Massachusetts Coalition of Police www.masscop.org is proudly displaying that they have endorsed Deval Patrick.

Why????


----------



## SinePari

Crazy, don't be such a kool-aid drinker, and blindly vote "D" across the board. Just because there is a misconception that Dems are "pro-union", doesn't mean you have to blindly follow you union's endorsement. Politicians are "pro-money", and that's how you get their support. Romney/Healy and before them Swift, seemed to be supportive of our union, so there goes the Dem=pro-union theory.


----------



## bbelichick

*Re: Massachusetts Coalition of Police Supports Convict Coddling Candidate*



Gil said:


> Massachusetts Coalition of Police Supports Convict Coddling Candidate
> 
> The Massachusetts Coalition of Police www.masscop.org is proudly displaying that they have endorsed Deval Patrick.
> 
> Why????


Gil-

He is promising 25/75 retirement to local cops who support him.

They are selling their souls.


----------



## Otto

dcs2244 said:


> ...I only hope that your fellow turnkeys do not share your retarded world-view.
> 
> But if they do, you all should make arrangements for housing inside the wall as I, for one, will not grant professional courtesy to any deputy...c'mon outside the wall: fair game, communist.
> 
> To all other deputy's: your silence, like that of the "moderate mooselimbs", speaks volumes. Reap what you have sown.


How do you equate being silent when people murder thousands of innocents in the name of your religion, and not arguing with a moron on the internet?


----------



## dcs2244

I didn't...you did. I was equating silence with tacit approval of CI's statements. I suppose I could've used the silence of the german people/jew example, but it's been over used and the muslim thing is more current. I also never suggested that anyone had to argue with the "moron".

In any event, Otto, I'm sorry that you took offence at the statement...but then, you never seem to miss a chance to be offended.

</IMG>


----------



## kwflatbed

*Prison demands 'over the top' - N.Y. jail boss details 'aggressive' hounding by gov hopeful
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Thursday, October 12, 2006 - Updated: 08:23 AM EST

*T*he head of a New York jail that was once targeted by *Deval Patrick* for alleged constitutional violations - including underinflated basketballs - recalled the Democratic gubernatorial candidate as a "zealot" who relentlessly badgered officials about "everything under the sun." 
Patrick, a former top civil rights attorney in President Clinton's Justice Department, sent scores of letters to Onondaga County, N.Y., officials as part of a national push to stop jails from denying rapists, murderers and other cons their "rights" to such things as juice and milk, air conditioning and piping-hot meals.

 In 1994, Patrick accused Onondaga officials of violating inmates' rights because there was only one basketball hoop and balls weren't properly inflated. 
 "He was a zealot on these issues," Onondaga County executive Nicholas Pirro said of Patrick. "There were a lot of things we thought were over the top. They were very aggressive and very demanding." 
Pirro noted that at the time the letters were written, the county was building a brand-new $50 million jail. "They still came at us hard for everything under the sun," he added. 
The prisoners-rights campaign spearheaded by Patrick in the mid-1990s was blasted by Democrats and Republicans and was dubbed the "coddle-a-convict" program by Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah). 
Among the alleged constitutional violations Patrick cited in 1996 at Maryland's "Supermax" prison were "lukewarm" food, inmates being denied "fresh air" and "natural light," and a lack of recreation time. Maryland Attorney General J. Joseph Curran Jr., a Democrat, slammed Patrick's findings at the time, saying they were "supported by neither law nor fact." 
"Instead, the letter reflects your division's philosophical opposition to 'super maximum' facilities without regard to constitutional criteria," Curran's office wrote in 1996. 
But Patrick spokesman Doug Rubin said the DOJ's findings under Patrick are consistent with policies endorsed by President Bush and the Department of Correction under Gov. *Mitt Romney* and Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*. 
According to the DOC Web site, Bay State cons are granted several plum perks, including umpires and referees for inmate sporting events, classes in calligraphy, poetry and art, and chess clubs. The Romney/Healey administration also has come under fire for allowing circus-like parties behind bars and for showing inmates the gay cowboy movie "Brokeback Mountain." 
Leslie Walker, spokeswoman for Massachusetts Correctional Legal Services, a prisoners' rights group, lauded Patrick's efforts at the DOJ, saying, "tough on crime hasn't worked." 
"I would welcome a governor that wants to uphold the law, including laws protecting the public health of prison staff and inmates alike," Walker said.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Prison demands 'over the top' - N.Y. jail boss details 'aggressive' hounding by gov hopeful*


My God, it just gets worse by the day.


----------



## Gil

Guys lets try to keep this on topic and in the interests of fairness I decided to open this thread up so that unregistered viewers can post their thoughts and comments.


----------



## dcs2244

Heavens to Mergatroid! What did I miss...damn work...


----------



## T4567

I think they both stink and neither should be gov. -


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> Guys lets try to keep this on topic and in the interests of fairness I decided to open this thread up so that unregistered viewers can post their thoughts and comments.


It would have very informative to the public to let them see the comments you deleted
what are you afraid of?


----------



## Guest

guess what ? she's right!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

crazy irish said:


> guess what ? she's right!


Der! She's saying she AGREES with being softer on crime... I though _you wanted_ the pols to be tougher on crime!



crazy irish said:


> ...All you have done is solidified my resolve in never backing someone who takes *such a serious subject as crime* and public saftey...
> 
> *This will be my last post on the subject.* she along with all these phony so called *tough on crime* types make me sick. she had four years to prove how *tough on crime* she is. she failed miserably.


You *LIED*!!!


----------



## Mongo

It is interesting how the long winded shithead has limited his responses to only four words.

Must be that all the evidence against Devil Deval has stifled him.


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> It is interesting how the long winded shithead has limited his responses to only four words.
> 
> Must be that all the evidence against Devil Deval has stifled him.


Whats more interesting is how you copped up retards deleted your own post when one of you fake cops made a threat to charge patrick suporters with dui's and give "professtional courtesy" to those who agreed with you. Again you show yourselfs for what you truly are. Shitbags in uniform!
I love how one of you even uses a picture of a real Marine in your post. thing is you have probably never served your Country.


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> It is interesting how the long winded shithead has limited his responses to only four words.
> 
> Must be that all the evidence against Devil Deval has stifled him.


Kerry Healey in ten times worse than patrick. Just look at her Record on Crime................................................................sorry my bad , she doesnt have one.

and you are a poor exuse for a Marine. Oh I'm sorry you never even were a Marine.


----------



## MM1799

Calling cops 'sh*tbags'.. real nice; questioning one's service... even better.
crazy_irish: 
You should have kept with the "this will be my last post" theme. 
You do realize that after every post you make, you just look like a thirteen year-old who didn't get their way, right?


----------



## Gil

crazy irish said:


> It would have very informative to the public to let them see the comments you deleted
> what are you afraid of?


If they see them then they respond to them and they were off topic... what is so hard to understand?


----------



## Mongo

Let him rant he is somewhat amusing.

He is no allie or friend to anyone who wears a uniform regardless of their profession in LE if he supports Devil Deval.

The evidence that has been delivered on this site that Deval is a piece "O" shit is enough to sink a ship. However this goon will continue to rant due to the fact that he is somehow related to Ted kennedy, hence the name Crazy Irish.

Only he is not that high up on the food chain so old chappaquidic Teddy could only hack him a job as a janitor in the DOC.

Question my background as a Marine or Police Officer all you want, I know who I am.

You on the other hand sound like a confused,frustrated,wannabe,Marine, wannabe police officer,wannabe man, who has significant physcological difficulties that are border line criminal.

Course thats just an assumption on my part,but I am sure you will only confirm and solitify my accusations on your next moronic wannabe post.


----------



## bbelichick

This guy is starting to sound like another borderline illiterate, mentally ill, criminal wannabe Cop we all know...

Hmmm....


----------



## gooday

That goes to show the type of people voting Duval Patrick.


----------



## dcs2244

"Deval goes to Boston"...wasn't that an animated movie about a mouse that...oops, that was "Fival" !

In any event, check out this link (I found it by accident today...):

http://dpwatch.blogspot.com/

</IMG>


----------



## ferus fidelitas

crazy irish is showing himself to be crazy liberal - must be a social worker at the facility - if a guy like hm is a c o, he is one of the dorks that give inmates the snacks from his lunch...weak, pathetic..a non thinker...typical liberal demorat -back in the day, and most likely now, no one wanted to work with a guy like him


----------



## gooday

The news papers an Howie car get better and better by the day


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Maybe this is Crazy Irish's true identity?



All he needs is a little "Vote for Deval" pin...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Something hiding in the woodpile ?????????*

*Patrick slams Healey on leak *

Blames politics for spotlight on his sex-offender relative

By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer

BOSTON - Deval Patrick lashed out at Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey yesterday, blaming her campaign for a published report that Patrick's brother-in-law is an unregistered sex offender living in Massachusetts. 
"It disgusts me and it must be stopped," Patrick said, reading from a statement during a campaign stop in Cambridge. 
He also scolded the media and strongly implied the Healey campaign was behind the story, attributing it to "the politics of Kerry Healey." 
"It's pathetic and it's wrong," Patrick said. 
The Healey campaign denied being the source for the story, which was first reported in yesterday's Boston Herald. Healey, a Republican, called the story "purely personal and not part of this campaign." 
Patrick confirmed to reporters that his sister, Rhonda, was sexually assaulted by her husband, Bernard Sigh, in San Diego 13 years ago. His brother-in-law served time in jail, but the couple reconciled in 1995, after his sister moved to Milton. They are now deacons in their church. 
The Sex Offender Registry Board sent Sigh a letter this week, alerting him that he has 10 days to register or face criminal prosecution. The board determines a level of risk to reoffend. Then information is released to the public about offenders who are deemed to be the most dangerous. 
"My sister and her husband went through a difficult time, and through hard work and prayer they repaired their relationship and lives," Patrick said. "Now they and their children - who knew nothing of this - have had their family history laid out on the pages of a newspaper. Why? For no other reason than that they had the bad luck to have a relative who is running for governor. 
"By no rules of common decency should their private struggles become a public issue. But this is the politics of Kerry Healey." 
Later, Tim O'Brien, Healey's campaign manager, issued a statement that said Healey expected both candidates to be scrutinized during the campaign. 
"However, that scrutiny does not permit Deval Patrick to impugn the character of Lieutenant Governor Healey by launching baseless personal attacks and accusations that are not supported by any facts or evidence," O'Brien said. "Deval Patrick has a right to voice his dissatisfaction with the media if he believes he is being treated unfairly. He does not have the right to blame the lieutenant governor for that treatment." 
Patrick had a direct message for Healey before walking off without taking questions from reporters. 
"You can try all you want to change the subject and shift the blame, but we are going to expose for all just how your failed policies and your failed politics are the reason so many people are stuck and struggling and losing hope," he said. "The garbage peddlers who shopped this story around town are part of that failed politics, too." 
O'Brien said the Healey campaign will continue to point out Patrick's "record of supporting higher taxes, wasteful spending, seeking 'workarounds' for MCAS, providing driver's licenses and in-state tuition to illegal immigrants, siding with Beacon Hill insiders and the special interests over the voters and advocating for the release of convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer from jail while ignoring the family of the victim." 
Patrick and a number of prominent public figures withdrew their support of LaGuer after DNA evidence put him at the scene of the rape of a Leominster woman.

Date of Publication: October 14, 2006 on Page A07


----------



## kwflatbed

*Torpedo tube: Ads win Healey points: Gurus say TV assault is working
*By *Jessica Heslam*
Boston Herald Media Reporter
Saturday, October 14, 2006










Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey speaks during yesterday 's George L. Hanna Jr. Memorial Awards for Bravery ceremony at the State House. (Staff photo by Patrick Whittemore)

*P*olitical experts say Democrat *Deval Patrick*'s big lead in the polls was bound to shrink - but Republican Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*'s TV attack has helped narrow the gap.

"Certainly the attack ads have contributed to that shrinkage. It's a pretty smart campaign. She's hitting him on law and order," said Boston University professor Fred Bayles. 
Bayles said Patrick's initial big lead was destined to narrow even without the TV attack because people start focusing on the race as Election Day nears. 
The latest poll puts Patrick ahead of Healey by a 13-point margin. Patrick's lead took a big hit after Healey's TV ads aired, blasting him for backing rapist Benjamin LaGuer and defending cop killer Carl Ray Songer.

 A poll a week ago by the same group - before those attack ads debuted - had Patrick ahead by 21 points.


While Healey's tube attack has helped her in the polls, Bayles said he doesn't know how much further those ads will narrow the gap because they eventually have a "desensitizing effect."

Patrick's campaign has responded with a negative TV ad that criticizes the Republican administration, but it's not nearly as forceful as Healey's attacks.

"Are you satisfied with the way things are in Massachusetts today? I'm not," Patrick says in the TV spot. "My opponent is part of the failed politics of Beacon Hill, and now she's running negative ads to distort my record and hide from her own."

Democrats have predicted that a negative ad strategy will backfire on Healey, whose personal favorability rating with voters is significantly lower than Patrick's.

But they privately acknowledge that Patrick's slowness to respond to the LaGuer flap, and conflicting statements about the extent of his support for the convict, cost the front-runner some traction last week. They are banking on visits by former President Clinton and Illinois Sen. Barack Obama this week to help him recover.

UMass-Boston political science professor Paul Watanabe said Healey's TV spots are "classic attacks ads" that "specifically raise questions about the person."

"I think for her, it makes sense because in some ways Deval Patrick has proven to be immune from being hurt by distinctions on policy issues," Watanabe said.

Watanabe said the danger is that voters will think she's too negative and always on the attack.

[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

*Rapist kin put on notice: Brother-in-law told to register in Mass.
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Friday, October 13, 2006 - Updated: 01:16 AM EST

*D*eval Patrick's brother-in-law is a convicted rapist who has been notified by officials that he is in violation of laws that require sex offenders to register with the state, the Herald has learned. 
Bernard Sigh was convicted in 1993 in San Diego of raping his wife, Rhonda, who is Patrick's sister. He pleaded guilty, served a short jail sentence and was put on five years probation, officials said. 
The Massachusetts Sex Offender Registry Board sent Sigh a letter this week alerting him that he is required to register. The letter informed him he has 10 days to comply or he will face criminal prosecution, according to Kelly Nantel, spokeswoman for the state Executive Office of Public Safety.

Nantel said the board recently learned of Sigh's rape conviction and after reviewing his record, "determined he is required to register." 
 Sigh, 54, has lived in Milton - the same town as Patrick - since 1997, records show. 
Reached last night at his Blue Hill Avenue home, Sigh said: "I'm not going to discuss this with you. I'm sorry." 
In a statement released last night, Patrick spokesman Doug Rubin said the Sighs were "very upset and distressed that they have been dragged into this campaign of negative attacks." 
He said Patrick was "unaware" his brother-in-law was required to register as a sex offender and that Sigh is reviewing his court records and the law. 
"If he is, in fact, legally obligated to register, he plans to do so immediately," Rubin said. 
Since his release from jail, Sigh and Patrick's 51-year-old sister have reconciled. They are avid churchgoers who counsel couples in crisis. The Sighs have two children. 
"For someone to now try to drag a family member, a private citizen, who turned his life around, and reconciled with his wife, into the middle of a political campaign is disgusting," Rubin said. "If it is ever discovered that this information is being peddled for political gain, that person or campaign has reached a new low in Massachusetts politics." 
The Sighs have been strong supporters of Patrick's bid for governor, donating $1,600 to the campaign since 2005. The couple's adult children have chipped in another $250, records show. 
Patrick has slipped in recent polls while being hammered by Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* for supporting convicted rapist Ben LaGuer and helping spare from death row a Florida cop killer.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Potentially Damaging Disclosure in Race for Governor*

FOX25 has learned Democrat Deval Patrick's running mate Tim Murray represents sex offenders as part of his private law practice. Political Editor Joe Battenfeld has the story.

Potentially Damaging Disclosure in Race for Governor
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1161344&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Saturday, October 14, 2006 *Peterson takes on Murray, Patrick*

Legal work for sex offenders blasted

*By Shaun Sutner TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*







 

State Rep. George N. Peterson Jr. speaks yesterday in front of City Hall against Mayor Timothy P. Murray and Deval L. Patrick for acting as lawyers for convicted criminals.

*WORCESTER- *Standing in front of City Hall yesterday, Republican state Rep. George N. Peterson Jr. of Grafton lambasted Timothy P. Murray, this city's mayor and Democratic candidate for lieutenant governor, and his running mate, Deval L. Patrick, for working as lawyers on behalf of convicted sex offenders.

The attack was the latest in an escalating series of blasts from the GOP gubernatorial ticket of Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey and Reed V. Hillman of Sturbridge against Mr. Patrick and Mr. Murray, alleging they're soft on crime.

"Kerry Healey has made a decision to come down on the side of victims," Mr. Peterson said at the hastily called noon press conference, as he stood in front of five Healey-Hillman supporters dressed in orange prison jumpsuits and black-and-white-striped jailhouse uniforms and caps.

"These two (Mr. Patrick and Mr. Murray) have decided to come down on the side of convicted individuals. They made that choice," Mr. Peterson said.

Meanwhile yesterday, Mr. Patrick accused Ms. Healey of leaking information revealing that his brother-in-law had raped his own wife - the candidate's sister - in California and now must register as a sex offender in Massachusetts. Mr. Patrick's brother-in-law, Bernie Sigh, has lived in this state since 1997 but had not registered as a Level 2 sex offender. He is now being required to do so, the Boston Herald reported yesterday.

Mr. Murray, a partner in a small city law firm, has argued on behalf of sex offenders seeking lower classifications. His is one of 1,127 names on a list of lawyers willing to be appointed by the court to take on such cases, according to the state Sex Offender Registry Board.

His campaign says he has not taken new cases since 2003, but Mr. Murray was still on the list as of yesterday, said the registry's chairman and executive director, Jennifer Franco. Mr. Murray has one sex offender case pending in Superior Court that he accepted more than three years ago, his campaign confirmed. It was continued Wednesday to an undetermined date, the campaign said.

Citing lawyer-client privilege, Mr. Murray has declined to reveal the identity of his client. He said he has not yet decided whether to hand the case to another lawyer, but may end up removing himself from the case, said Scott Ferson, Mr. Murray's spokesman.

Mr. Ferson called the Republican attacks on Mr. Murray and Mr. Patrick "garbage politics." Mr. Patrick has come under GOP fire for his advocacy on behalf of Benjamin LaGuer, a Leominster man convicted in 1983 of the rape and torture of a 59-year-old woman. Mr. LaGuer has maintained his innocence and is seeking release from prison.

"The Republicans are shocked, shocked to learn that the Constitution provides the right to counsel for defendants," Mr. Ferson said. "Tim has taken these cases at the request of the state. Why is that a problem, and what exactly is their objection?"

Mr. Ferson also noted that Mr. Hillman, who is also a lawyer, petitioned the state parole board in 2000 for a pardon for a friend, James W. Mitchell of Palmer, who had been convicted of drunken driving three times.

"We're not sure what's more pathetic, her campaign distortions or her performance as lieutenant governor," Mr. Ferson said of Ms. Healey. "They'll seemingly do or say anything to get elected."

Laura L. Nicoll, a Healey-Hillman spokeswoman, maintained that Mr. Murray was evasive and untruthful when he told a Fox 25 News reporter Thursday that he was no longer on the list of lawyers. The Republicans also say Mr. Patrick has not been fully forthcoming about his role in helping Mr. LaGuer, from whom he has distanced himself in the last few weeks.

But Mr. Patrick has noted that he did not write letters to the parole board for Mr. LaGuer after 2002, when a DNA test appeared to prove Mr. LaGuer's guilt.

"We don't know what's worse, that Deval Patrick and Tim Murray defend rapists and sex offenders, or that they lie about it," Ms. Nicoll said.

Mr. Ferson responded that while Mr. Murray's name is on a list, "he's not getting any new cases."

In an interview, Mr. Peterson emphasized that defendants should be entitled to legal counsel, but that both Mr. Murray and Mr. Patrick have taken up appeals on behalf of criminals who have already been tried and found guilty. Ms. Healey, on the other hand, has filed legislation to toughen sex offender laws, he said.

"There's a clear pattern between Deval Patrick and Tim Murray of representing those already convicted and trying to reduce their sentences," Mr. Peterson said.

During the press conference, Mr. Peterson fended off questions from a prominent local Patrick-Healey supporter, his Statehouse colleague Rep. James B. Leary, D-Worcester. Mr. Leary argued that former presidents John Adams and Abraham Lincoln were defense lawyers, and questioned why Republicans did not oppose the state Supreme Judicial Court's nomination of Robert J. Cordy, a Republican who did free legal work for Mr. LaGuer.

"Did that not disqualify him?" Mr. Leary asked.

"With all due respect, they weren't running for governor and lieutenant governor," Mr. Peterson responded.

Mr. Leary added that Ms. Healey, who was a member of the Sex Offender Registry Board before she was elected in 2002, frequently missed meetings of the board.

Another local ally of Mr. Murray and Mr. Patrick, Worcester City Clerk David J. Rushford, appeared disgusted as he hurried past the GOP press conference at lunch hour.

"The Republicans should be ashamed of themselves for exploiting such a sensitive issue," Mr. Rushford said.

Contact Shaun Sutner by e-mail at [email protected].

*Patrick's a defense attorney and he was unaware that his sister's rapist was suppose to register as a sex offender??? He's not even tough on criminals who rape members of his own family, what a scumbag. Team Patrick/Murray are getting worse everyday. Keep digging Healey, I'm sure there's alot more info out there!!*


----------



## gooday

Sign holding for Healey/Hillman on Oct,19 2006 at Fanual Hall boston. This is for a debate that night with Duval Patrick.He has the D.O.C union heading down in busses. I think Healy needs all the help she can get so talk to your friends and head down. I think the ultimate public safety function now is to keep him out.I will attend with my fellow screws and some friends if more from the L.E community join. Please post if you are up for it. I just got wind of this today.


----------



## dcs2244

One has to wonder how a "progressive" like Mr. Patrick, having palliated for the citizen who raped his kinswoman, will protect those victims who are neither his kith nor kin.

If he gets elected he can just pardon the guy...

I guess it will be just "too bad" for victims in Deval's Massachusetts...Oops...no it won't...in Mr. Patrick's world, the *criminals are the victims*! Home run for them!:evil:

</IMG>


----------



## Guest

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Maybe this is Crazy Irish's true identity?
> 
> 
> 
> All he needs is a little "Vote for Deval" pin...


Again you show yourselfs as being the worst kind of cops...........Racist cops


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I'm not racist; I hate everyone equally!


----------



## gooday

Why do you call these guys racist cops crazy. Is it because the are not voting for a black guy and picked a white woman over him. So what your telling me is that all the black people voting for Patrick are racist because they picked the black man, because that is the only reason to vote for him ,every idea he has sucks. I can not find one reason to vote for him and I tried.Now if you want to get into the race thing look at his law enforcement proposal on his websight. I looked at it about two and a half weeks ago so I dont know if it changed . But it states in his words that he wants to prevent crimes commited againts woman, children and people of color. Now who is not included in that, I dont know white , asian and hispanic men, I dont know, i guess he dont care about us or he dont realize that crimes are commited againts these people. In his defence he didnt know that his rapist brother had to register as a sex offender so he may have not known other people are victims. Now what if Healey put that in her proposal the other way, Prevent crimes against woman, children and white people, there would be a huge controversy, but for him its ok for some reason.See I dont care I know Im not a racist so I'll throw right back at ya without fear, not because he is a black man but because there are always two sides to the fence. I'm not saying he's a racist but Your accuzations have no substance and you think that those kind of statements scare people off but it dont work that way . It is a very low blow because it is a horable thing to call someone. Working in the field you work in you should know better then that. Correct me if I'm wrong but thats the way I see it.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey Campaign Manager Responds to Patrick's Comments*

BOSTON -- The following is a statement from Healey/Hillman Campaign Manager Tim O'Brien responds to Deval Patrick's statement earlier Friday regarding campaign tactics.

"This is a campaign about differences. On Election Day, voters will have a choice about who they can trust to best serve the people of Massachusetts as their next governor. Kerry Healey has articulated a clear vision for the future. She has specific plans to reduce taxes, maintain fiscal discipline on Beacon Hill, improve standards in public education, and keep our communities safe by taking a hard line on crime.

"We agree with Deval Patrick's comments that as candidates we deserve, and expect, to be scrutinized. However, that scrutiny does not permit Deval Patrick to impugn the character of Lieutenant Governor Healey by launching baseless personal attacks and accusations that are not supported by any facts or evidence.

"Deval Patrick has a right to voice his dissatisfaction with the media if he believes he is being treated unfairly. He does not have the right to blame the lieutenant governor for that treatment.

"We also agree with Deval Patrick that there are personal and family issues that are not germane to the campaign and do not contribute anything of value to the debate. The focus of this campaign must remain on the key issues facing Massachusetts and how the individual candidates would approach these challenges as governor.

"Our campaign will continue to point out Deval Patrick's record of supporting higher taxes, wasteful spending, seeking 'workarounds' for MCAS, providing driver's licenses and in-state tuition to illegal immigrants, siding with Beacon Hill insiders and the special interests over the voters and advocating for the release convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer from jail while ignoring the family of the victim."


----------



## gooday

I think its time for the town police unions to start endorcing Healey. They have nothing to lose and everything to gain, we need to protect our communities from Partick. Its also time for the county corrections to endorce Healey to we have three weeks lets make a statement together. We need spam to reach out and get these groups active, lets do something about this.Rumor through the grape vine is Norfolk County Sheriffs corrections and two other depts are meeting with Healey, now lets join them in the fight to save our proffessions.


----------



## gooday

I went back to Patricks web sight and he changed that statement about preventing crimes against woman children and people of color. He just stole some other candidate ideas and changed everything since I last looked.


----------



## Guest

Whats the matter? Nothing to say about todays Herald stories about all the Murderers out on work release under Romney/ Healey watch? Oh thats right the murderer they talked about didn't kill a cop so who cares right?


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> Whats the matter? Nothing to say about todays Herald stories about all the Murderers out on work release under Romney/ Healey watch? Oh thats right the murderer they talked about didn't kill a cop so who cares right?


I think it is humorous that the Herald would attempt to draw a parallel between a decision made by the DOC operating under the Governor (with NO direct oversight) and the many horrible personal choices made by Deval. Healey is the Lt Governor of the State of Ma. That does not make her personally responsible for every decision made by a state employee. On the other hand, Deval made his awful judgement calls of his own free will and with his personal life.

There is no comparison.


----------



## Mongo

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I'm not racist; I hate everyone equally!


I love you.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Mongo said:


> I love you.


Awwww... and Crazy Irish called us "haters!"


----------



## gooday

crazy irish said:


> Whats the matter? Nothing to say about todays Herald stories about all the Murderers out on work release under Romney/ Healey watch? Oh thats right the murderer they talked about didn't kill a cop so who cares right?


Let me answer that for ya. Prerelease was invented to reintergrate inmates of the correctional institutions back into civilian life, more then likely by a Democrat. Now this guy is probably close to the end of his sentence and as part of the reintergration prosses they let him work to make money to enter back into the world. This also gives him a touch of what the outside is going to bring him.Now like it or not it is policy that all inmates are treated the same no matter what the crime depending on there behavior inside, this inmate was more then likely not a problem for a long time. Now if he was not allowed prerelease Duval Patrick would have been the first one to file a civil rights suit against the D.O.C. Lets also bring up the wonderfull point Healey came out with today on Keller at Large. When asked if she agreed that atty's had the right to defend there client she said Yes.When asked why then was she attacking Patrick so hard about Legure the rapist she made a very good point. She pointed out that this man was never Patricks client and every thing he did for him was as a civilian out of his own pocket. A man who rapes a woman for eight hours,immagine that.


----------



## Gil

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

October 15, 2006

CONTACT: Chief George DiBlasi, Director of Governmental Affairs

MA. State Lodge of the Fraternal Order of Police
Phone # 508 222 3182

*HEALEY AND HILLMAN ENDORSED BY MASSACHUSETTS FRATERNAL ORDER OF POLICE*

*ATTLEBORO* - This Media Release is to inform you that the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police has endorsed Lt. Governor Kerry Healey for Governor and Reed Hillman for Lt. Governor. The Fraternal Order of Police is a national organization of more than 322,000 members with 1400 members in the state of Massachusetts. This endorsement is not about winning or losing an election it is about the Fraternal Order of Police supporting the candidates who will serve the best interests of Public Safety in Massachusetts. Lt. Governor Healey has a clear record as Lt. Governor advocating for legislation and programs that protect and help both the police and the victims of crimes in Massachusetts. Lt Governor Healey is in favor of reinstating the Death Penalty for felons convicted of killing a law enforcement officer, the Lt Governor has filed legislation concerning level 3 sex offender, recommending tracking them with a GPS tracking devices, Anti Gang legislation that gives new tools to the police, and she lobbied strongly for Melanie's Bill which stiffened drunk driving penalties and closed loop holes in the old law. Reed Hillman is a former State Police Colonel and elected state representative he was always accessible and helpful to both citizens and public safety personnel. 

This endorsement by the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police was given with out hesitation after a review and analysis of all of the candidate's histories and records on matters of Public Safety.


----------



## Gil

October 15, 2006

Lt. Governor Kerry Healey 
Mr. Reed Hillman

Healey Committee 
85 Merrimac St, Suite 300 
Boston, MA 02114

Dear Lt Governor Kerry Healey and Mr. Hillman 

This letter is to inform you that the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police has endorsed Lt. Governor Kerry Healey for Governor and Reed Hillman for Lt. Governor of Massachusetts. The Fraternal Order of Police is a national organization of more than 322,000 members with 1400 members in the state of Massachusetts. This endorsement is not about winning or losing an election it is about the Fraternal Order of Police supporting the candidates who will serve the best interests of Public Safety in Massachusetts. Lt. Governor Healey has a clear record as Lt. Governor advocating for legislation and programs that protect and help both the police and the victims of crimes in Massachusetts. Lt Governor Healey supports reinstating the Death Penalty for felons convicted of killing a Law Enforcement Officer. She filed Sex Offender Legislation that tracks level 3 sex offenders with GPS tracking devices, Anti Gang Legislation giving new tools to law enforcement, Kerry Healey lobbied strongly for Melanie's Bill that stiffened penalties for drunk driving. Lt Governor Healey has a very strong record in addressing public safety issues and getting results. Reed Hillman is a retired State Police Colonel and a former state representative who was in supportive of the needs of both the citizens of Massachusetts and the law enforcement officers on the front lines. Reed was always accessible and helpful when he served the public.

This endorsement by the Massachusetts Fraternal Order of Police was given with out hesitation after review and analysis of all of the candidate's history and their records on matters concerning Public Safety.

Sincerely, 

Chief George DiBlasi (Ret.)
Director of Governmental Affairs

cc. All Members

http://www.massfop.org/docs/20061005%20PressReleaseHealey.doc

http://www.massfop.org/docs/20061005%20EndorsementforHealeyLetterForm.doc


----------



## Mongo

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Awwww... and Crazy Irish called us "haters!"


Crazy Irish is right though. Hate duz keep me all warm inside.


----------



## dcs2244

Yes, CI is right. I *hate* the idea that an anti-cop, anti-victim, pro-criminal, marxist scumbag may be the next chief law enforcement officer of the commonwealth.:evil:

</IMG>


----------



## honor12900

I have avoided posting on this topic for various reasons but I cannot in good consience agree with my union's support of Deval Patrick. He appears, to me to be anti law enforcement and most likey won't chage just because he is governor. I also think his past actions speak volumes about his character. I have a feeling the majority of my fellow union members would agree with me except for CI and the union leadership of course.
Just my .02
Be safe


----------



## Guest

I have yet to hear something good about Deval Patrick. I can't believe he as any support from anyone. The banner at the top of the page for the site says enough. Not everything, but enough.


----------



## MM1799

crazy_irish is just saying things, he even knows are stupid, just to entice others. I cant believe that this thread is on page 29. I dont think any new arguments/comments/observations have been stated since about page 10.


----------



## gooday

Crazy Irish I need you to give me a few reason besides the fact you dont like Kerry Healey why I should vote for Patrick. What has he proposed that could be usefull to me.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

the more aptly named, "Crazy Misguided Liberal" (CML) is out of line.. any experienced police or correction officer knows better than to jump to conclusions.. how can he refer to Officer Dunngeon as a racist ? Why does he assume that this anonymous person is not black ? Typical liberal .. high tax loving criminal panderer (like Deval Patrick) who likes to assume the worst in others.. He must be a politically appointed hack that has a cushy job... holding signs can pay off if you lack honor and smarts...


----------



## MM1799

Why would anyone assume that the "officer" is male?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

ferus fidelitas said:


> any experienced police or correction officer knows better than to jump to conclusions.. how can he refer to Officer Dunngeon as a racist ? Why does he assume that this anonymous *man* is not black ?


I appreciate the point that you made, and thank you, but...



MM1799 said:


> Why would anyone assume that the "officer" is male?


Yeah!!!

I love it. Thank you!

Please read my signature line. It's a dead giveaway.


----------



## gooday

To all that work for municipalities or county Government, Healy came out with a great proposal on Keller at large yesterday. I did not catch the show but she proposed to have all the municipalities and county governments pay into the state pension fund because it has alot more investment power and can invest in a larger base. This will make more money and all proffits will return to all municipalities that invested. This will in turn bring in more money for the towns and county and ensuer the safety of our pension funds. She also proposed that those same groups pay into the state health insurance which in turn would help out some that pay aloyt into there local insurance by getting the state rate at 85/15, not bad at all. I did not see the show someone explained it to me from a town P.D. .I hope this is true this person is usually good with her info.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

who bats 1000% ?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Governor's race another 'uphill battle' for Healey *
_*By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer *_










Kerry Murphy Healey's personal story is a compelling one, a Massachusetts version of the American dream. 
Born into a middle-class Florida family with a father disabled by a heart attack, Ms. Healey was accepted to Harvard out of a public high school in Daytona Beach. 
She never looked back. 
Her campaign literature says she helped work her way through high school and undergraduate school, and, on a Rotary scholarship, earned a Ph.D. in political science and law from Trinity College in Dublin. 
Kerry Murphy married fellow Harvard graduate, Sean Healey, who went onto become a multi-millionaire investment manager as the president and CEO of Affiliated Manager's Group in Beverly. 
Ms. Healey is the mother of two "school-aged" children whose identity she fiercely protects, never having named them publicly. 
Part of the fortune Sean Healey earned at AMG is financing the bulk of Ms. Healey's gubernatorial effort, Mr. Healey having cashed in $13 million in AMG stock options for the campaign this spring. 
Mr. Healey first made headlines two years ago when AMG returned $1.2 million in state tax credits that the investment firm (located in the affluent Prides Crossing section of the city of Beverly) received but which were earmarked for decaying urban areas. 
From 1987 to 1997, Ms. Healey consulted with the federal government on behalf of Abt Associates on criminology issues. She ran unsuccessfully for the state Legislature in 1998 and 2000 from the normally Democratic city of Beverly (the only seeming blemish on an otherwise phenomenally successful life). 
With the backing of state Republican powerhouse Polly Logan, Ms. Healey became chairman of the state Republican Party in 2001. From there, she was chosen as Mitt Romney's lieutenant governor, after Gov. Romney (fresh from successfully managing the Salt Lake Olympics) squeezed out the less popular Acting Gov. Jane Swift from a re-election run. 
The chief financial officer at AMG, Darrell Crate, has now taken over Ms. Healey's post as the head of the state Republican Party. 
Local Republican state committeeman Arthur Larrivee of Dartmouth - who has known Ms. Healey since she served on the state committee in the late 1990s - believes her transformation from middle-class kid to Harvard and Trinity graduate is the key to understanding to her. 
"There's one girl who really struggled for her education," he said. "It's carried her a long way." 
Lt. Gov. Healey remains little known in the state, with some charging that Gov. Mitt Romney kept her out of the limelight during his four years as governor. She was assigned to be his liaison with city and town governments, and is said to have good contacts with mayors and selectmen across the state. She also won headlines for pressuring the Democratic Legislature for tougher drunken-driving and anti-gang laws. 
Ms. Healey has carefully crafted her image during her gubernatorial campaign. Though her organization has publicized a number of visits to New Bedford and other SouthCoast locations (both as a candidate in this campaign and as lieutenant governor), she declined to be interviewed for this story. 
Her press agent, Amy Lambiaso, initially stated Ms. Healey was too busy at this stage of the election to hold an in-person interview or reporter ride-along. 
Ms. Lambiaso did not return subsequent phone calls from the paper seeking a telephone interview. 
During the gubernatorial campaign, Ms. Healey has re-introduced herself to the voters through a series of television commercials, even before the general election season began. 
Initially, she did uplifting biographical ads stressing her rise from the middle class, and spotlighting her role as "a leader" in enacting the drunken-driving and anti-gang laws over the Legislature's initial reluctance. 
But even before the primary was over, Ms. Healey had begun a series of negative advertisements - first against Chris Gabrieli, a moderate Democrat who early polling had shown would be her toughest general election opponent, and then against Deval Patrick, the more liberal African-American who won the Democratic gubernatorial nomination. 
She also has taken on the local legislative delegation on the commuter rail issue, claiming their failure to increase bonding for money to acquire the track has stalled the project. (Legislators have charged it is the governor's office that has never even gained control of the track, nor set a time frame for building the $800 million-plus project.) 
In news interviews since Mr. Patrick was nominated, Ms. Healey has capitalized on his seeming lack of candor about his advocacy for a second trial for Benjamin LaGuer, convicted of raping a 59-year-old Leominster woman. 
Ms. Healey has charged her opponent with not being straightforward about his role in calling for a new trial for Mr. LaGuer and has launched a political advertisement saying as much. (Mr. Patrick originally contended he only wrote one letter for Mr. LaGuer; in fact, he wrote two, corresponded with him and donated $5,000 to his second-trial fund.) 
Ms. Healey has also run a separate tough-hitting ad, questioning whether voters should make Mr. Patrick governor in light of the fact that, as a defense attorney, he represented the appeal of the convicted murderer of a Florida police officer. 
Democratic political consultant Michael Goldman said that Ms. Healey - 35 percent down after the primary and still trailing by about 20 percent in recent days - had to go negative. 
"She has no choice because of the fact he was so far ahead," Mr. Goldman said. 
Ms. Healey's problem, he said, is that the only sense voters have of her is that she was part of the Romney administration. That administration has become increasingly unpopular as Gov. Romney has traveled the country testing his presidential prospects. 
Ms. Healey will have a tough time convincing the public on her key issues of cutting taxes and cracking down on crime, Mr. Goldman contended. 
Ms. Healey supports reducing the state income tax (from 5.3 percent to 5 percent as voters approved in 2002) and argues she would be tougher on crime than Mr. Patrick. 
Voters are likely to ask why the Romney team she is part of hasn't accomplished that in the last four years, Mr. Goldman said. 
"That fundamentally is her biggest problem," he said. 
Holly Robichaud, a Republican consultant, did not see Ms. Healey's challenge as nearly so difficult. 
She describes Ms. Healey as a moderate Republican in the mold of former Gov. William F. Weld, fiscally conservative but more liberal on social issues. 
Ms. Robichaud acknowledged the problem of the negative ads and said she personally might have recommended Ms. Healey use a third-party to launch the attacks on Mr. Patrick. 
The theory is that when a candidate launches a negative ad, voters receive a negative impression of the candidate who ran the ad, as well as the candidate who is attacked. 
Ms. Robichaud, however, said that negative ads do work, even when the opposing candidate has launched them. There is still time for Ms. Healey to recover her poll numbers and defeat Mr. Patrick, she said. 
A WBZ-TV poll released last week had her somewhat narrowing the race to 18 percent from a low point of being 35 percent back immediately after the Sept. 19 Democratic primary. 
"She's got a real shot at it if she can just keep in him in the same place he was in," on the rape and murder issues, Ms. Robichaud said. 
Mr. Patrick's inclination to sit on his lead and not fight back will be key, she argued. 
"If you keep hammering him long enough and he doesn't respond, you could do it," she said. 
In the meantime, the Healey campaign has set about softening their candidate's image. 
In her latest ad, Ms. Healey takes a page out of the affable Mr. Patrick's advertising approach. 
She looks directly into the camera and talks about how she is "like" Mr. Patrick in some ways: They are both pro-choice and support stem cell research, she says. 
As a melodic piano plays in the background, however, Ms. Healey also notes that she's different from her opponent in that she'd cut taxes and oppose granting driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. 
Shannon Jenkins, a political scientist at UMass Dartmouth, said that the problem for Ms. Healey is that being negative for too long "de-energizes" swing voters. 
"They'll say, 'I'm not going to vote for Patrick, but I'm certainly not going to vote for you,'" she said. 
Those same voters may either stay home or vote for one of the minor candidates in the race, most probably independent Christy Mihos, Dr. Jenkins said. 
Dr. Jenkins believes Ms. Healey should have used more upbeat advertising about her personal biography before the final election began. 
Ms. Healey is also caught in the challenging, though solvable, dilemma that women candidates face, Dr. Jenkins said. Women have a higher hurdle - both with voters and the media - in establishing their suitability for public office, she said. 
Women who may have been temporarily out of the work force while they raised children are perceived as too inexperienced, and women candidates who are too outspoken are perceived as shrewish, she said. 
Ms. Healey - other than being lieutenant governor - has never held an executive position. 
"It is a very difficult line for female politicians to walk," Dr. Jenkins said. 
The research, however, also shows women candidates, when they do run, are just as successful as men at getting elected, she said. 
Charlie Manning, a longtime Republican political consultant, said Ms. Healey only has a few weeks now to allow people to see an engaging personality that has been in the background during the Romney years. 
Mr. Manning, who worked on the Romney/Healey campaign four years ago, said Ms. Healey can rely on personal strengths to accomplish that. She is known for her good sense of humor and her ability to mimic accents, he noted. 
She's adept at doing British, French and even old New England Yankee accents, Mr. Manning said. 
"She's fun to hang out with," he said. 
When people do know her, her intelligence and ability comes through, he said. 
Mr. Manning noted that Ms. Healey had convinced Democratic legislators last year to support the tougher drunk driving law (Melanie's Law) and the anti-gang bill, despite the misgivings of the legislative leadership. 
"She works very, very hard. She has a way of thinking about things in a different way and she has a compelling life story," he said. 
Her low profile is partly due to the fact she did not succeed to the governor's office as Republican Lt. Gov. Paul Cellucci did in 1996, Mr. Manning said. So she is running for an office without having had a chance she could demonstrate she could do it, he said. 
"That makes it an incredibly uphill battle for her," he said.

Contact Jack Spillane 
at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: October 17, 2006 on Page A05


----------



## Mongo

Yeah!!!

I love it. Thank you!

Please read my signature line. It's a dead giveaway. [/quote]

I know some dudes that have ovaries,and other dudes that don't know what ovaries are.:baby21:


----------



## Guest

gooday said:


> To all that work for municipalities or county Government, Healy came out with a great proposal on Keller at large yesterday. I did not catch the show but she proposed to have all the municipalities and county governments pay into the state pension fund because it has alot more investment power and can invest in a larger base. This will make more money and all proffits will return to all municipalities that invested. This will in turn bring in more money for the towns and county and ensuer the safety of our pension funds. She also proposed that those same groups pay into the state health insurance which in turn would help out some that pay aloyt into there local insurance by getting the state rate at 85/15, not bad at all. I did not see the show someone explained it to me from a town P.D. .I hope this is true this person is usually good with her info.


Where ya been gooday? The County guys have been paying into the States retirement system for years now. They also already pay into the States health system.
As a retired Screw ( I earned the right the right to call myself that) all I can say is unfortunately alot of the reasons our State and County Correctional Systems are in such shambles is due to the last few years under Romney. Healey has already made it clear that she intends to go on with the so called Reform of Corrections. After all my years inside I agree, We need reform, but there idea of reform is to blame the CO, the lowest guy on the food chain, the guy who does the grunt work day in and day out for all the problems in the system. Across the state in both County and State systems we have seen managment levels swell and Co levels dwindle down some even have been laid off. I think most of the hate these Unions feel for Healey is a direct result of being singled out and targeted for all that is wrong with Corrections. For Christ sake half the people they appointed to that Commision have no background in the field. Just a bunch of bleeding heart liberals trying to tell our guys how to do the job when most of them wouldn't last 5 min. inside.
Oh well. I'm not endorsing anyone here but I know the issues those guys face everyday and believe me it's a slap in the face when some millionaire in a suite tries to tell you your whats wrong with the job when he or She has no idea what that job is in the first place. Want to reform Corrections? Start at the top and work your way down.
I have seen several angry Co's posting all over this website. Go easy on em fellas. They didnt create the mess thats driving them insane. A bunch of political Bozo's did.


----------



## Gil

Maybe I am speaking out of turn here never having worked for any type of corrections but I think I would be more nervous about Patrick coddling the convicts than Healey's talk of corrections reform.

If Patrick wins, the prisoners will have more rights and freedoms than the officers that walk the cell block do. (if they don't already)

Patrick has made it very clear he is for the convicts, his past actions prove that.


----------



## gooday

County pensions get invested by county Treasurers unless the state has taken them over like Middlesex. I also pay into the county health insurance system so we are not all under the state. I pay more then 85/15 and that is what the state pays. County corrections has never had a problem with Healy just the D.O.C MCOFU that started a war they can not win. What was once the most powerfull union in ma is now destroyed by its current leaders and they are giving us a bad name in the prosses.I dont care what anyone says the Eboard for that union handles things unproffessionaly.I have been involved in unions for a long time now and I know when the line is crossed.


----------



## ferus fidelitas

man, things have changed in corrections since I moved on... back in the day we would never support a criminal panderer like "higher taxes for all Deval"... when the cons spit in your face after Deval is elected, blame society and demand more taxpayer funded programs, workshops and blame society... like the other wimp demorats do - real men vote Republican


----------



## Guest

I was a C.O. when lifers were allowed to go on 48 hr. furloughs, did their time in minimum security, and went on work release. Oh, I was also there when Willie Horton escaped and raped the woman in Maryland. Guess who was Governor?? You got it, Dukakis!! I'm afraid what Patrick will do...


----------



## ferus fidelitas

where can I get one of the bumper stickers posted on this site ? (rapists and cop killers for Deval )


----------



## kwflatbed

Thats Gil's design


----------



## Gil

ferus fidelitas said:


> where can I get one of the bumper stickers posted on this site ? (rapists and cop killers for Deval )


You can use this code on any website you want....



PHP:


[URL=http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16544] [IMG]http://www.masscops.com/images/banners/patrick2006.gif[/IMG][/URL]

Anyone who want to use it in anyway is welcome to it. Sorry I did not think of the bumper stickers....


----------



## strike

STATEMENT FROM ALICIA HAYES, DAUGHTER OF FLORIDA HIGHWAY PATROLMAN RONALD SMITH 

My name is Alicia Hayes. My dad, Ronnie Smith, was killed before I reached the age of two. He was a Florida highway patrol officer killed in the line of duty by an escaped convict from Oklahoma three days before Christmas. He was buried on Christmas Eve, leaving my mother and I with a life that will never be the same because of the cold blooded murderer who shot him five times to ensure his death. He escaped the death warrant not once but three times with the help of Deval Patrick, who pleaded in his favor that the sentence was “disproportionate, excessive and inappropriate along with cruel and unusual punishment” for a person that had found religion and undergone a change while in prison. (Supreme Court of Florida, case# 72,043) 

This man, running for governor, believes in finding an excuse for killing our law enforcement officers no matter where they are - Florida or Massachusetts. What does this say about a person running for governor, who is given the power to allow this type of person to kill our husbands, wives, sons and daughters and believe they are doing the right thing to allow people not to be held accountable? 

I was just a teenager in 1985, but I remember being in that court room and watching Deval Patrick defend my father’s killer. I hope that that Mr. Patrick realizes the repercussions of what he has done through out his career and will not make them again, but I have never talked to him and would believe he would continue to go in the same line as he has in the past. I just would like to say anytime Mr. Patrick would like to find out the hardships and the nightmares that come along with being a victim; I welcome him to contact me. 

To set the record straight, Carl Ray Songer had three jury trials by his peers and was adjudicated guilty in court and sentenced to death. Your potential governor went against the people of Florida and allowed him to be sent to Oklahoma, close to his family, and the left the victim’s family to endure a lifetime of parole hearings to ensure he remains in prison.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Mongo said:


> I know some dudes that have ovaries


I went to college with them...


> and other dudes that don't know what ovaries are.:baby21:


I used to date those guys.


----------



## gooday

The big new bumper sticker says free um all Duval. Where do we get that I saw one today.


----------



## Gil

gooday said:


> The big new bumper sticker says free um all Duval. Where do we get that I saw one today.


http://www.cafepress.com/buy/deval+patrick


----------



## no$.10

Um, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I saw Tim Murray on Fox last night stating that he and Duval were ENDORSED by MASSCOPS.

Why would he say that?

Maybe we should "correct" him??

I am so confused.


----------



## kwflatbed

Healey: Patrick 'out of touch' with fishing industry

By Jack Spillane, Standard-Times staff writer

Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey castigated Deval Patrick yesterday for his statement that drug and alcohol addiction are serious problems among fishermen. 
Mr. Patrick's remarks, made at a Sept. 25 gubernatorial debate, indicate he doesn't know much about the fishing industry, Ms. Healey asserted. 
"Deval Patrick's comments that alcohol and drug abuse are devastating the fishing industry show how out-of-touch he is with the fishing industry and fishing families," she said. 
At a Fox 25 debate in Boston, Mr. Patrick said he agreed with Lt. Gov. Healey that federal fisheries regulations need to include more information provided by area fishermen. 
But he added that the problems in the fishing industry also include the lack of treatment options for "very serious" drug and alcohol addiction and other issues affecting the fleet. 
At a weekend event in Gloucester, Ms. Healey said that unfair federal fishing regulations, not social problems, are the principal problem facing the fishing industry which is most prominent in Massachusetts in New Bedford and Gloucester. 
Her criticism of Mr. Patrick comes in the wake of her endorsement on Saturday by The Gloucester Fishermen's Association. 
Lt. Gov. Healey, who at the time of the debate said nothing about Mr. Patrick's comments, said yesterday she found them "unsettling." She said she believes fishing families were unsettled by the comments too. 
"My sense is that he was judging them in old stereotypes and in fact had no real contact with fishermen and fishing families," she said. 
Ms. Healey, in the five weeks since Mr. Patrick won the Democratic nomination for governor, has released a barrage of negative advertising about him. 
Mr. Patrick was unavailable for comment yesterday. 
His campaign issued a statement saying he is listening to what local officials and fishermen say about the hardships posed by changing fishing regulations and economic conditions in the industry. 
The statement then criticized the lieutenant governor's approach. 
"It seems that all Kerry Healey knows how to do is to criticize Deval Patrick and try to hide from her administration's failed record," he said. 
He cited "the Big Dig mess," high property taxes, increased state fees and fewer police on the street as among the problems created by Gov. Mitt Romney and Lt. Gov. Healey. 
After Mr. Patrick was criticized by the head of a local fishermen's support group in the wake of his debate comments, he said he did not intend to single out substance abuse in the fishing industry. 
He agreed to meet with Deb Shrader from the locally-based Shore Support group. 
Mr. Patrick said that if the debate format had allowed him more time, he would have explained that the lack of health care is preventing fishermen from being treated for substance abuse as well as other health issues. 
Ms. Shrader yesterday said she declined an invitation by Lt. Gov. Healey to endorse her. Her group is a registered nonprofit and is prohibited from making political endorsements, she said. 
Ms. Shrader said that although she appreciates the lieutenant governor's support of Attorney General Tom Reilly's lawsuit to change federal fishing regulations, it came late. 
"We only saw her the last part of the year getting toward election season," she said. "A lot of stuff has happened in the Romney-Healey administration, and that's why my son had to bring home photocopies instead of textbooks." 
Ms. Shrader was referring to cuts to local aid that took place during the state revenue crisis. 
"I want to see who's going to be here after the election," she said. Ms. Shrader said she appreciates the candidates talking about fishing issues but feels they're being clouded by the negative tone of the campaign. 
"No wonder (Deval Patrick) hasn't had time to talk to me, he's too busy dodging her bullets," she said. 
Ms. Shrader has said she did not believe Mr. Patrick was intentionally stereotyping the fishing industry but merely repeating information he obtained from local substance abuse groups. 
A 1996 Standard-Times study of Greater New Bedford death certificates found that at that time fishermen had the highest area rate of local AIDS-related death, 12.3 percent vs. the next highest profession, carpenters, at 5.8 percent. 
Ms. Shrader has said she believes conditions have changed and the industry is now too demanding to employ many substance abusers.

Contact Jack Spillane at 
[email protected] 
Date of Publication: October 18, 2006 on Page A03


----------



## kwflatbed

Healey fires at Patrick on illegal immigration 

By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer 


BOSTON — Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey opened a fresh wave of attacks on Deval Patrick over the issue of illegal immigration yesterday, launching a TV ad and appearing at a pier in Charlestown to call for illegal immigrants to be denied driver's licenses. 
Healey said Patrick's support of driver's licenses for illegal immigrants would lead to fraud and abuse. 
Healey, the Republican nominee for governor, chose the pier in Charlestown because it was once a drop-off point for legal immigrants who came from England, Ireland and Italy. 
"They came here the right way," Healey said, mentioning that her grandmother immigrated through Ellis Island. "They got in line. They played by the rules." 
The Patrick campaign said Healey's claim was moot, because a federal law passed last year prohibits the state from issuing driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. 
"By raising a moot subject, Kerry Healey is once again trying to change the subject from her administration's own failed record of cracking down on state contractors who hire undocumented immigrants," Patrick spokesman Richard Chacon said. "The Romney-Healey administration has failed to enforce state law." 
Healey also opposed granting in-state college tuition to illegal immigrants, which Patrick, the Democratic nominee, supports. A legislative proposal to grant the tuition break also requires the students to graduate from high school in Massachusetts. 
But Healey said such initiatives send the wrong message. 
"Massachusetts will become a haven for illegal immigrants, and our taxpayers will absorb the costs," she said. 
Her campaign put out a press release that quoted Sen. Steven Baddour, D-Methuen, calling the issuance of driver's licenses to illegal immigrants "a license for terrorism." 
Baddour's remarks appeared in State House News Service last year. 
Earlier in the campaign, Patrick called driver's licenses for illegal immigrants a safety issue to determine they have identification and training. 
"Listen, the point is that in a security-conscious time, it serves us all to know where people are, who people are, and to have a current photograph of them," Patrick said in an interview in September with CBS4. 
But Healey said a driver's license could be used to open a bank account, get auto insurance, apply for a credit card, board airplanes and rent trucks, and should be restricted to legal U.S. residents. 
She was joined by Lawrence Police Chief John Romero, who said it would undermine a successful effort in his city to reduce auto insurance fraud. 
Healey's new TV ad points out that Patrick's position on driver's licenses is at odds with former President Clinton and U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry. The ad says Healey favors "tougher measures and no giveaways." 
Patrick has accused Healey of running a "toxic" campaign to draw attention from other issues, like the economy and the Big Dig. But Healey said voters were concerned about illegal immigration. 
"I am laying out the differences between Deval Patrick and myself, because the people of Massachusetts have a right to know who they are voting for in this upcoming election," Healey said.


Date of Publication: October 18, 2006 on Page A09


----------



## kwflatbed

*Teacher support for Deval spells doom for Prop. 2 1/2
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Wednesday, October 18, 2006

*W*hat is wrong with this picture? *Deval Patrick* says he wants property tax relief, and the teachers' union is running TV spots for him. 
It doesn't make sense. The leading opponents of property tax relief backing the guy who swears he wants to help taxpayers. 
Unless, of course, maybe the Mass. Teachers Association got the secret handshake from Deval. I mean, when was the last time you saw members of your local teachers' union holding signs in the town square saying, VOTE NO ON OVERRIDE - OUR PAY IS TOO HIGH? 
"Those ads should certainly be a warning," Barbara Anderson of Citizens for Limited Taxation said yesterday. "The MTA has been the No. 1 enemy of Prop 2 1/2 ever since it was a glean in the taxpayers' eyes back in 1978."

But the teachers unions have never been able to kill 2 1/2. For 16 years, even as the conservative base in the Legislature withered away, the taxpayers retained the governorship - and the veto pen.


What Proposition 2 1/2 does is allow the taxpayers in cities or towns to make the decision for themselves as to whether they want their taxes raised. Rising along with property values, real estate taxes have still gone up way too much. But without 2 1/2, it would have been far worse.

Just think how many proposed local property tax increases have never seen the light of day, just because the municipal hacks were afraid to put it to a vote?

There are higher-profile issues in the governor's fight. Did you see Bill Clinton's nose the other night? His pick-up line is now "My Little Chickadee." There's Deval's closest supporter, U.S. Rep. Jim McGovern, trying to broom a sentence for a two-time loser cocaine dealer. And I won't even get into the rest of the Deval Fan Club -Ben LaGuer, Bernie Sigh and David Scondras.

As for Prop 2 1/2, it's one of those things that you won't miss until it's gone. "I don't think they're going to file a bill, House 111, to abolish 2 1/2," Anderson says. "What's more likely is that they'll have an exclusion for some group or classification of funds, and once you have one exception, the Legislature won't be able to stop anyone from demanding an exclusion, and that's the end of it."

And 2 1/2 will die, not with a bang but a whimper. Sort of like the initiative-petition process. Somewhere Tom Finneran will be smiling. From a prison cell, if there's any justice.

Prop 2 1/2 would have been gutted long ago, had it not been for the threatened vetoes by all the GOP governors since 1991. The Democrats have had the votes to croak it for a while, but the legislative leaders never wanted a roll-call vote to override the veto.

"But now," Anderson said, "the conservative Democrats in the Legislature are gone, and we can't do a ballot question to save it, so all we have left is the veto pen."

And now that, too, could be lost. To be charitable, Deval is not a guy who spends a lot of time worrying about Prop 2 1/2. He's a big picture guy, like his old boss, who promised his own tax cuts in 1992 and then gave us the biggest tax increases in U.S. history. 

Deval has skipped override votes in the Town of Milton. Do you ever miss a chance to keep your taxes low? 
 Maybe the first step toward eliminating 2 1/2 will be to turn the override over to the Town Meeting. Been to a Town Meeting lately? It's like being in a public sector union hall. But Gov. Patrick can shrug and say, "Well, don't they say TM is the purest form of democracy in the world?" 
No wonder the teachers' union is spending all that dough to get Deval elected. Killing 2 1/2 is the thing they want most in the world, next to making sure the people don't get a chance to vote on "gay marriage." And of course they'll get their wish on that one, too, if Deval wins.


----------



## strike

no$.10 said:


> Um, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I saw Tim Murray on Fox last night stating that he and Duval were ENDORSED by MASSCOPS.
> 
> Why would he say that?
> 
> Maybe we should "correct" him??
> 
> I am so confused.


He means MassCop the Union also I believe IBPO did as well if you are a member of either of these Unions you should call your leadership and at the next election get them the hell out!!!!! Those guys have been out at the State House too long if they backed Duval. They gotta go!


----------



## strike

http://www.masscop.org/

Here is the link to Masscop and it expalins the endorsement. They used the retirement system as an excuse. You gotta be kidding me if they looked at that proposed system it does not include cops or firefighters. They should be ashamed!


----------



## USMCTrooper

*Mass. C.O.P. Office of Legislative Affairs *
*Kenneth J. Scanzio, Legislative Committee Chairman *
*71 Janice Lane* 
*North Attleboro, MA 02760* 
*Telephone: 1-508 695-4267 *
*Fax: 1-508 699-6202 *

Call this guy and tell him what you think. If it wasnt for his last name suggesting different lineage I would have thought he was some crazy irish....


----------



## strike

USMCTrooper said:


> *Mass. C.O.P. Office of Legislative Affairs *
> *Kenneth J. Scanzio, Legislative Committee Chairman *
> *71 Janice Lane*
> *North Attleboro, MA 02760*
> *Telephone: 1-508 695-4267 *
> *Fax: 1-508 699-6202 *
> 
> Call this guy and tell him what you think. If it wasnt for his last name suggesting different lineage I would have thought he was some crazy irish....


Water under the bridge. If you are with that union tell your Union Steward to vote him out of office.


----------



## no$.10

Thank you.

Gracie. Or however you say it in Spanish, which I guess we'd better learn...


----------



## USMCTrooper

*Patrick benefited from fund-raiser by Big Dig lobbyist*

*Event raised about $20,000*

By Andrea Estes, Globe Staff | October 12, 2006
Democrat Deval L. Patrick, who regularly decries what he calls a ``Big Dig culture" on Beacon Hill, collected thousands of dollars in campaign money at a fund-raiser this month hosted by O'Neill and Associates, a firm that lobbies for the Big Dig's project manager.
The breakfast, which raised more than $20,000, took place Oct. 3, hours before Patrick complained at a debate in Springfield about the state's ``inward-looking political establishment" and referred to special interests as ``people who get to play, no matter who the governor is."
``I bring that outsider perspective," Patrick said at the debate. He has also aired a television ad vowing to clean up the ``Big Dig culture" and cited the Big Dig as ``an example of what's wrong with Beacon Hill today."
Patrick's effort to portray himself as an outsider came under fire from Healey after he held a closed-door meeting last month with Senate President Robert E. Travaglini and House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi to discuss how they might help his campaign. The Republican Governors Association has also aired a television ad accusing Patrick of playing to ``special interests" and questioning whether voters can trust Patrick and ``one-party rule behind closed doors."
O'Neill and Associates -- whose founder, Thomas P. O'Neill III, is the son of former US House Speaker Thomas P. ``Tip" O'Neill -- represents Bechtel/Parsons Brinckerhoff, the Big Dig's project manager, as well as other companies and agencies that do business on Beacon Hill and Capitol Hill, including the Massachusetts Port Authority, the State Police Association of Massachusetts, and the Back Bay Restaurant Group.

TOGETHER WE CAN................DO AS I SAY NOT AS I DO.


----------



## dcs2244

But....Deval feels our pain...it's for the children...we just want life to be fair...no justice, no peace...you can't hug your child with nuclear arms...love your mother Earth...Bush lied, people died...mean people suck...

Nice people swallow.


----------



## strike

I think it's a done deal he is going to win.... Very sad for Mass.... Last one out the door hit the lights. What is incredible is that we have some nuts on the job that are supporting this guy.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Oh great Strike. Even a greater exodus north...
Like we haven't had enough Mass refugees seeking a _better way life_ up here only to move in and register Democrat.:crazy:


----------



## ferus fidelitas

if you support high taxes, criminal pandering and defense attorneys like deval and his running mate, who both made a fortune by trying to discredit and make police officers look like liars in court, --- vote democ rat...If you believe in justice, self respect, reasonable taxes and individual responsibility - vote Republican - like a real man


----------



## JoninNH

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh great Strike. Even a greater exodus north...
> Like we haven't had enough Mass refugees seeking a _better way life_ up here only to move in and register Democrat.:crazy:


Amen brother, Amen!

I love that anti-Devil Patrick advertisment in the upper right hand corner of the screen.


----------



## strike

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh great Strike. Even a greater exodus north...
> Like we haven't had enough Mass refugees seeking a _better way life_ up here only to move in and register Democrat.:crazy:


O.K. I'm not that depressed to register as a democrat.


----------



## Mongo

strike said:


> I think it's a done deal he is going to win.... Very sad for Mass.... Last one out the door hit the lights. What is incredible is that we have some nuts on the job that are supporting this guy.


Please!!!!! Those negative waves.

Get out and vote. Get family members out and vote.Get you pets to vote.

If he wins I'm moving and that aint no shit.

This guy is one scary piece "o" SHIT.


----------



## gooday

Its up to all of us to get people to vote for Healey, Ill use a day off to volunteer. Teel your friends and famileis to vote Healey, get lawn signs, pumper stickers anything. I talked to a huge Patrick supporter today and we argued over what good proposals has he made. This guy had no answers and he sounded like porkey pig stumbling over his words and at the end he agreed I was right.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

ferus fidelitas said:


> ...If you believe in justice, self respect, reasonable taxes and individual responsibility - vote Republican - *like a real man*


Women believe in that stuff, too! And guess what? We ALSO get to vote!

Scandalous!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

strike said:


> I think it's a done deal he is going to win.... Very sad for Mass.... Last one out the door hit the lights.


I don't think so... I think the publicity about him being buddy-buddy with the low-lifes really hurt his campaign.


----------



## alphadog1

Patrick loves "skinners!" From inmates to family to a President. Unbelievable!!! No, not really. This is Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed

*New Healey ad links Patrick record to women's fears of rape *

By STEVE LeBLANC , Associated Press writer

BOSTON - Kerry Healey, struggling to close a gender gap with Democratic rival Deval Patrick, is unveiling a scathing new television ad linking Patrick's past efforts to seek parole for a convicted rapist with womens' fears of being attacked.

The ad is drawing fire from women who support Patrick and victim advocates who said the Republican candidate for governor is pandering to women's fears in an attempt to draw votes and is ignoring the fact that the vast number of sexual assaults are committed by relatives or acquaintances, not strangers.

The ad, set to begin airing on Thursday, features grainy images of a woman walking alone in a deserted parking garage and is shot from the perspective of a potential stalker or assailant while a female narrator asks "Have you ever heard a woman compliment a rapist?"

The ad includes a clip of a television interview during which Patrick described LaGuer as "eloquent" and "thoughtful." LaGuer was convicted of holding hostage and raping a 59-year-old neighbor in 1983. Patrick supported LaGuer's efforts to seek a DNA test, which later confirmed his guilt, after which Patrick dropped his support. 
The ad concludes with the narrator saying: "Deval Patrick, he should be ashamed - not governor."

Most polls show Healey trailing Patrick among female voters. Healey has returned to the LaGuer case repeatedly in the past, both at press conferences and other television ads, to portray Patrick as soft on crime. But the latest ad is a more direct appeal.

Healey defended the ad, saying it talks to the real concerns of victims and to Patrick's "orientation and a pattern" of supporting offenders instead of victims. 
"This has to do with what are Deval Patrick's priorities," she said. "I think when you talk about crime one of the things you have to ask is what is your basic predisposition. He and his running mate have frequently been on the side of the offender."

The ad drew a fierce response from supporters of Patrick, who held an afternoon press conference outside the Statehouse to denounce the ad. 
State Sen. Marian Walsh, D-Boston, called the ad an "Alice in Wonderland attempt to frighten women."

"We are appalled. We are disturbed. We are disgusted," Walsh said, flanked by other women supporters of Patrick. "For many of us it is the ugliest, nasty, most disturbing commercial we have ever heard or seen. We are supporting Deval Patrick because we want to go in the other direction."

Georgianna Melendez, who described herself as a sexual assault survivor, also spoke at the rally. 
"This ad perpetuates the myth that women are in danger walking alone at night when in reality they are most at danger in their own home, on a date, or with someone who professes to love them," she said. "It also perpetuates that we should fear black men."

The ad was also drawing criticism from advocates for sexual assault victims. 
Mary Lauby, executive director of Jane Doe Inc., an anti-domestic violence group, said the ad fails to reflect the reality of sexual assault for the majority of victims, both women and men.

"Her ad is yet more pandering to the stereotype of sexual predators and who women should fear when it comes to rape which is not a bunch of strangers lurking in dark parking lots," Lauby said. "It is not strangers jumping out of bushes - 89 percent of sexual perpetrators are known to the victims."

Healey's campaign manager, Tim O'Brien, defended the ad and said many of those lawmakers supporting Patrick opposed other anti-crime initiatives, including efforts to toughen the state's drunken driving laws and the creation of the state's Sex Offender Registry Board.

"It is a badge of honor to be criticized on public safety issues by this all-star cast of criminal sympathizers," O'Brien said in a statement. "Deval's supporters tell us all we need to know about his philosophy of siding with criminals instead of victims."

Healey is working to close a wide gender gap with women voters. 
A WHDH-TV/Suffolk University survey released last week showed 50 percent of women interviewed backing Patrick and just 30 percent backing Healey. That gap was narrower than a poll released by WHDH-TV/Suffolk University a week earlier that found Patrick with 57 percent of the women's vote compared with 20 percent for Healey.

Last week's poll showed Patrick favored by 46 percent of voters overall, compared with 33 percent for Healey, 7 percent for independent candidate Christy Mihos, one percent for Green/Rainbow party candidate Grace Ross, and 12 percent undecided. The telephone poll of 400 Massachusetts likely voters was conducted Oct. 10-11. The margin of error was plus or minus 5 percentage points.

Patrick last week also won the endorsement of several prominent abortion rights and women's groups.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick, Healey spar on gun control*
By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Thursday, October 19, 2006

*D*eval Patrick and some law enforcement officials blasted Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* yesterday for her proposal to strip from local police chiefs responsibility for granting gun licenses and put it in the hands of a state authority.

"I strongly support maintaining the authority of police chiefs to use their discretion to deny a handgun license to an applicant whom they consider a danger to the community," the Democratic gubernatorial hopeful Patrick said.

Tuesday, GOP rival Healey said her proposal would "elevate that decision to a state body" and create standard criteria for having a gun in Massachusetts, rather than town-by-town standards administered by local police departments.

Hugh Cameron, president of the Massachusetts Coalition of Police, said the plan would yank the role of determining if a person is fit to be licensed from the people best-suited to make the call.

The current system has "worked very well for a number of years," Cameron said. "Who knows the people in a community better than a community's police chief - not some state bureaucracy."

Healey has been endorsed by the Gun Owners Action League, which favors the licensing change and has lobbied to ease limits on people with criminal records being able to buy handguns. The league also has argued against a law that would let police collect ballistic evidence from every lawfully sold firearm in Massachusetts.


----------



## Gil

> *D*eval Patrick and some *law enforcement officials*


AKA - Massachusetts Coalition of Police


----------



## strike

Gil said:


> AKA - Massachusetts Coalition of Police


Should be the future x-president of Massachusetts Coalition of Police


----------



## gooday

Devil has dreams and will bring hope and vissions of a better massachusetts, he will do magic like Micky mouse in fantasia. His plan to get all his vissions to work is to bring candor to the state house and raise taxes. He has dreams and together we can,keep dreaming. He is like a bedtime storry for all those missunderstood inmates that like to be called thugs, theres no place like the corner theres no place like the corner. Yup life is grand in Patrick world where everyone is inosent and the cult lives on. I want my Governor to sound like big bird with a vocab. Remember he is black with grass roots and if you dont vote for him your a racist. He will come down on you with the full authority of candyland and nambla so dont fool around.I wonder if they endorsed him yet.


----------



## Goose

gooday said:


> He will come down on you with the full authority of candyland and nambla so dont fool around.I wonder if they endorsed him yet.


So NAMBLA is going to come down on me if I don't vote for Deval Patrick?

Are you alright dude?


----------



## Pacman

MASSCop has announced that they are endorsing Deval Patrick.


----------



## kwflatbed

Another Image


----------



## kwflatbed

Vote Healy Image

Forum


Direct link
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2918/votehealeylt5.jpg

Thumbnail for forums


Hotlink for Websites

<img">http://imageshack.us">


----------



## Gil

Remember back then, now think of the future....


----------



## alphadog1

I remember back then when I was working for the DOC...lifers in minimum security prisons, lifers on weekend furloughs, lifers running the institution, lifers getting commutations!!


----------



## Gil

Another Deval Banner....

http://www.masscops.com/forums/police_portal_index.php?


----------



## dcs2244

My boss and I had the opportunity to assist a local city PD investigate a fatal collision that had occurred earlier in the week today. We ended up back at the station, swapping paperwork, stories, the usual. The talk turned to politics when one of the local guys says ""...this Deval Patrick guy scares the *ess* out of me...".

My boss and I (who have not discussed the governors race or the candidates) proclaimed "Deval Patrick is a communist!" at the same instant. (I beat him to the "Owe-me-a-beer" follow up! ).

A rumor was then floated about certain union endorsements: "Deval promised the sheriffs people road patrol...". There, apparently, are Devals additional cops. Hey, take it with a grain (and relax, deputies...not a thumb in your eye, just reporting what was said ). There is no need for a bash-fest. Has anybody heard any rumors like this?

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## bbelichick

dcs2244 said:


> "Deval promised the sheriffs people road patrol...".


Not gonna happen.

Any cop who endorses or votes for Deval should be disgusted with themselves. I don;'t care what he promises ANYONE, it still has to pass the Legislature...


----------



## kwflatbed

*BOSTON -- *Deval Patrick challenged Kerry Healey to "come off that high horse of yours sometime," as the two gubernatorial contenders clashed Thursday night over the propriety of her searing ads criticizing his advocacy on behalf of a convicted rapist seeking parole. 
"How could a person who has viciously raped a grandmother for eight hours be considered `humane'?" Healey, the state's lieutenant governor and the Republican candidate for governor, asked Patrick in reference to letters he sent to the state Parole Board on behalf of rapist Benjamin LaGuer. 
"The perspective that I have brought throughout my life has been working on behalf of the victim and the victim's family," added Healey, a former criminologist. 
Patrick, the Democratic nominee and the former head of the Justice Department's civil rights division under President Clinton, yielded no quarter. 
"I have, on occasion, represented the unsavory defendant, and you better be happy somebody does, because that's what puts the justice in the justice system," he said. "If you'd come down off that high horse of yours sometime and see how it actually works in the street, I'd be happy to show you around." 
In the second of a rare pair of back-to-back debates on the same day, Healey and Patrick squared off in Faneuil Hall before a statewide television audience that their aides expected might be the biggest yet of the campaign. 
It was sponsored by The Boston Globe, New England Cable News, WCVB-TV, WHDH-TV, WGBH-TV and WBUR-FM and moderated by David Gergen, a former White House aide now teaching at Harvard University's John F. Kennedy School of Government. 
Also joining them were independent candidate Christy Mihos and Grace Ross of the Green-Rainbow Party. They both chastised both Healey and Patrick for their respective ads. 
"We need policies that help victims, not rhetoric," Ross said. 
Mihos added: "Pull down those ads. Let's see how great the state is going to be. Stop wasting our time." 
Earlier in the day, Healey kicked off a Faneuil Hall forum sponsored by AARP by introducing her 80-year-old mother, Shirley, to a crowd of more than 700. The Republican nominee went on to describe how she had helped her mother move to Massachusetts from Florida last year following the death of her father. 
Shirley Murphy now lives in a North Shore retirement community, near Healey's home in Beverly. The lieutenant governor said she wants "to offer as many options as possible for those who want to stay in their homes." 
Patrick described how his own family struggled with placing his mother in a nursing home before she died last year of ovarian cancer and hepatitis. 
He said the debate, which focused on providing prescription drug coverage, ensuring economic security and guaranteeing long-term care, dealt not with abstractions. "They are personal issues," he said. 
Mihos recalled growing up in Brockton at a time when schools did not charge fees for buses or participation in athletic programs. He made a pitch for his "Proposition 1," which would cap property taxes at their current assessment until a homeowner decides to sell their house. 
Mihos said such an idea is the only way to keep Massachusetts affordable for those on fixed incomes. 
On the subject of drug importation from Canada, Patrick said he favored it but also labeled it a "Band-Aid" for dealing with high drug costs. He proposed having Massachusetts biotech companies working with pharmaceutical companies to develop lower-cost pills. 
Healey, too, said she supported drug importation, but "it's a temporary solution at best, and I think it's a dangerous one, because we don't know where those drugs came from." 
Mihos, whose family developed the Christy's convenience store chain, said he would mimic major retailers who use their market size to tell suppliers the price it will pay for their products. 
"We're going to rip a page out of Wal-Mart's book," Mihos said. 
On a lighter note, the candidates revealed varying degrees of familiarity with the marketplace when asked the price of a gallon of milk. 
Healey asked, "Organic or regular?" She then replied, "Over $3, between $3 and $3.50, depending on what kind of milk you like." Patrick said he must shop at a cheaper store, because he pays $2.79. 
Mihos, whose milk sales are a cornerstone of his convenience stores, played up his familiarity with prices, asking in jest, "Do you want it 1 percent, 2 percent or homogenized?" 
While the debate itself was largely a civil affair, the crowd revealed a Democratic bias when it booed Healey after she encouraged the election of a Republican to maintain partisan balance on Beacon Hill. 
"You will see your property taxes go through the roof if you have a Democrat in the Corner Office, Democrats in both houses," she said as the jeers drowned her out. 
Afterward, the Patrick campaign announced it was releasing a new commercial criticizing Healey for once questioning tax relief for seniors by saying they were "overhoused," and should free up more expensive properties for younger buyers.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Gil

*Trooper Ronald Gordon Smith*

Something to think about........

Trooper Ronald Gordon Smith :ermm:

*Florida Highway Patrol*
*Florida*
End of Watch: Sunday, December 23, 1973

Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 8 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, December 23, 1973
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Both apprehended

Trooper Smith was shot and killed while checking two suspicious men in a parked car. The suspects attempted to flee but two nearby hunters shot and wounded one of them and then captured both.

Trooper Smith had served with the Florida Highway Patrol for 8 months.

http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=12484


----------



## strike

bbelichick said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> Any cop who endorses or votes for Deval should be disgusted with themselves. I don;'t care what he promises ANYONE, it still has to pass the Legislature...


Well our Union's have gone to the dark side! Sell outs!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Delta784 said:


> Union endorsements should not be awarded without a vote of the full membership.


Agreed!!!


----------



## SinePari

A couple of issues on my mind. 

Who keeps saying there are LESS police during Romney's administration? Patrick says he's going to put 1000 more out there. The way I see it, 3 MSP classes equals almost 500 more in the last few years, plus whatever local depts have put on. All that federal money that Bubba sent years ago, still needs to be replaced with local money eventually when the federal money dries up, to keep POs on the payroll.

All this comes back to property taxes. It is not the job of the state government to regulate income for local municipalities (hence, republicans create autonomy and self-regulation at the local level...duh, smaller government!). Local cities and towns with no or little commercial tax base have to generate revenue somehow to pay for PDs, FDs, etc. Hell, I've seen the smallest suburbanite towns with brand new HUGE "Public Safety" buildings with million dollar price tags. That's why these towns are desireable places to live, but with high property taxes.

And finally, during the debate list night (poorly run) someone said there are 60,000 fewer residents here in the state. First, has anybody driven through Framingham lately? I can tell you that there are 60,000 "non-residents" living in one apartment complex that I know of :mrgreen: . And this means the candidates view more residents as more revenue for the state. That's a cynical way of trying to "grow" your state. I think the level we're at now is too high. C'mon folks, keep going south!!!


----------



## dave7336

like someone said to me the other day.............Devil is one letter away from Deval !!!

God help us if the Devil gets in...


----------



## Mr.90/24

I have heard from numerous sources that the only unions backing "Devil" are the Sheriffs! The hope of becoming road warriors is only a vote away for them. This is not meant to be a dig to the Sheriffs, just replying to an earlier message!


----------



## strike

Mr.90/24 said:


> I have heard from numerous sources that the only unions backing "Devil" are the Sheriffs! The hope of becoming road warriors is only a vote away for them. This is not meant to be a dig to the Sheriffs, just replying to an earlier message!


Springfield P.D., IBPO and MassCop are also backing him. They must want more cop killers out of prision more investigations of membership on civil rights violations.


----------



## bbelichick

strike said:


> Springfield P.D., IBPO and MassCop are also backing him. They must want more cop killers out of prision more investigations of membership on civil rights violations.


Springfield PD hates Romney and wants 25/75.


----------



## Mr.90/24

strike said:


> Springfield P.D., IBPO and MassCop are also backing him. They must want more cop killers out of prision more investigations of membership on civil rights violations.


Of course Springfield PD is backing "Devil" Flynn is the chief...."We all know who Flynn is......Mr. Sheriff himself!! MSP HATER


----------



## Gil

25/75 has been on the table for how many years now?? I don't see how Devil passing that and keeping the promise of 1000 new cops unless he is planing on putting the Sheriff's on the road. I thought the big fear of 25/75 was on the strain it would cause the departments of losing so many experienced officers at once.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Deval turns up heat on Healey
*By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Friday, October 20, 2006










Kerry Healey supporters clash with Deval Patrick supporters outside Faneuil Hall as the gubernatorial candidates readied for their debate. (Staff photo by Stuart Cahill)


*H*ammered for weeks by his GOP rival as soft on crime, Democrat *Deval Patrick* fought back last night, demanding during a red-hot TV debate that Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* get off her "high horse" and let him give her a tour of the mean streets. 
 "When it comes to crime, I'm the only one up here who has ever sent anyone to prison," Patrick said as a stone-faced Healey glared across the *Faneuil Hall* stage. "I was a federal prosecutor, not a criminologist. I've made those decisions. I've also comforted victims and represented victims, including victims of rape.

"I don't need to be lectured on crime," he said, charging the Romney/Healey administration with cutting police resources to local communities. 
 But Healey - who scored her best jabs at Patrick by labeling him a big tax-and-spender as he mustered a mild defense - stood by her controversial attack ads questioning his support of convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer. 
(See Picture You Have To Love This)
Healey, who stationed supporters outside the debate posing in orange jumpsuits with signs reading "Inmates for Deval Patrick," said Patrick's description of LaGuer as "eloquent" and "humane" speaks to the Democrat's character. "How can a person who has viciously raped a grandmother for eight hours be considered humane?" the GOP's Healey asked. "I think it's poor judgment." 
 The ad, which began airing Wednesday, depicts a woman walking alone fearfully in a parking garage as a voiceover says: "Deval Patrick: he should be ashamed, not governor." 
But Patrick didn't apologize for his role in the case and said Healey has no perspective on crime. "And if you'd come down off that high horse of your's sometime and see how it works in the street, I'd be happy to show you around," Patrick said to Healey. 
In response to a question from a reporter on the panel of the debate sponsored by the Boston media, Healey denied any racial undertone to the ad targeting her black opponent. 
"First of all, there is no racial subtext to that, (but) it makes Massachusetts less safe when you advocate on behalf of a brutal rapist who you never even met," she said. "That's what makes Massachusetts less safe. And that is a perfectly reasonable thing to debate and to talk about in this campaign." 
Green-Rainbow Party candidate *Grace Ross* chimed in, saying voters are concerned with how "to help victims, not rhetoric," while independent hopeful *Christy Mihos* said he took down his ads for two weeks so as not to be drowned out by the negative ads of his opponents. 
"I'm absolutely just disgusted, with 98 percent of the other people here in Massachusetts, about these negative ads," Mihos said. "They don't do a darn thing about making our lives any easier or any safer." 
Mihos accused the administration of Gov. *Mitt Romney* and Healey of cutting local aid, leaving police departments to take the hit.

"Let's get to real issues here and forget about all this negative ad stuff," he said. 
 Healey appeared to knock Patrick off balance on the issue of taxes and spending, however. "You will see your property taxes go through the roof if you have a Democrat in the Corner Office, Democrats in both houses," she said. 
The lieutenant governor again pushed for a one-on-one debate with her Democratic rival, but Patrick balked, saying all candidates should be included.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey repeats call for one-on-one debate; Patrick declines
*By *Associated Press*
Friday, October 20, 2006 - Updated: 11:23 AM EST

*B*OSTON - Republican *Kerry Healey* has renewed her call for a one-on-one debate with Democrat *Deval Patrick*. 
 Healey made her latest challenge in a letter to Patrick this morning. 
The lieutenant governor also called for a one-on-one debate with Patrick during her closing statement in the four-way gubernatorial debate at *Faneuil Hall* last night. 
Patrick immediately rejected the idea, saying it would be disrespectful to the other candidates and rob voters of an exchange of views.

© Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## gooday

A rumor was then floated about certain union endorsements: "Deval promised the sheriffs people road patrol...". There, apparently, are Devals additional cops. Hey, take it with a grain (and relax, deputies...not a thumb in your eye, just reporting what was said ).

</IMG></IMG>[/quote]
I wouldnt vote for him if he offered us a 9-9-9 % raise and a pisition driving up and down the street all day to get his people coffee. Screw working the street I'm happy with what I do. Again thankyou guys for the details you give us, I just hope he dont take them away. VOTE HEALEY AND SLEEP WELL AT NIGHT.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

*Worcester T&G*
*Letter to the Editor*
Friday, Oct 20
*Gubernatorial campaign issues elicit reader responses*

While it's understandable that Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey's criticism of Deval L. Patrick's past support for a Leominster man convicted of rape would generate the most local coverage, such attention shouldn't overshadow her revealing, reprehensible comments concerning a lawyer's obligation to zealously defend his or her clients.

By suggesting that particular Americans - lawyers who represent those accused or convicted of certain crimes - aren't worthy of public office, she betrays a dangerous and ugly viewpoint straight out of the McCarthy era.

The Healey-Hillman TV ad attacking Mr. Patrick for representing a convicted cop-killer on Florida's death row takes political campaigning to a new low and shows a fundamental lack of appreciation for constitutional rights and safeguards. By identifying the lawyer with the client, it attacks our legal system's very foundation and the process used to secure liberties guaranteed to all citizens.

Criminal defense lawyers are required to vigorously defend their clients and protect their legal rights within accepted ethical and legal boundaries. Doing so isn't a reflection of sympathy for their client's brutal actions or disregard for the pain they cause their victims and their victim's families. But only by zealously defending the rights of all citizens, including those accused or convicted of atrocious crimes, can we prevent the conviction of innocent persons and protect our constitutional rights.

Treating lawyers, especially criminal defense lawyers, as second-class citizens may be popular and cynically effective political pandering, but it reflects poorly on a candidate's understanding and appreciation of our democratic and constitutional values.

MICHAEL S. HUSSEY

Worcester

FYI - Hussey has been a Public Defender for years and has personally defended the biggest scumbags of scumbags. Nice to see he is behind Patrick as well !!!!


----------



## strike

PBC FL Cop said:


> *Worcester T&G*
> *Letter to the Editor*
> Friday, Oct 20
> *Gubernatorial campaign issues elicit reader responses*
> 
> While it's understandable that Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey's criticism of Deval L. Patrick's past support for a Leominster man convicted of rape would generate the most local coverage, such attention shouldn't overshadow her revealing, reprehensible comments concerning a lawyer's obligation to zealously defend his or her clients.
> 
> By suggesting that particular Americans - lawyers who represent those accused or convicted of certain crimes - aren't worthy of public office, she betrays a dangerous and ugly viewpoint straight out of the McCarthy era.
> 
> The Healey-Hillman TV ad attacking Mr. Patrick for representing a convicted cop-killer on Florida's death row takes political campaigning to a new low and shows a fundamental lack of appreciation for constitutional rights and safeguards. By identifying the lawyer with the client, it attacks our legal system's very foundation and the process used to secure liberties guaranteed to all citizens.
> 
> Criminal defense lawyers are required to vigorously defend their clients and protect their legal rights within accepted ethical and legal boundaries. Doing so isn't a reflection of sympathy for their client's brutal actions or disregard for the pain they cause their victims and their victim's families. But only by zealously defending the rights of all citizens, including those accused or convicted of atrocious crimes, can we prevent the conviction of innocent persons and protect our constitutional rights.
> 
> Treating lawyers, especially criminal defense lawyers, as second-class citizens may be popular and cynically effective political pandering, but it reflects poorly on a candidate's understanding and appreciation of our democratic and constitutional values.
> 
> MICHAEL S. HUSSEY
> 
> Worcester
> 
> FYI - Hussey has been a Public Defender for years and has personally defended the biggest scumbags of scumbags. Nice to see he is behind Patrick as well !!!!


He is JV Public Defender! They are shocked people think they are scum. If it looks like a scum bag Atty., walks like a scum bag atty. and bills like a scum bag atty......


----------



## kwflatbed

*Rock 'em sock 'em campaign: Campaigns swap charges of violence, harassment*
By *Casey Ross and Michele McPhee*
Saturday, October 21, 2006

*T*he governor's race plunged to a new low yesterday as charges flew of beatings, sexist insults and harassment between Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*'s orange-jumpsuit-wearing "Inmates for Deval" and rival *Deval Patrick*'s camp. 











Patrick staffers accused the Healey volunteers of taking their protest that he is soft on crime to the doorstep of his campaign manager's Abington home, frightening the aide's 12-year-old son.

"It's just pathetic. That's the only word I can think of to describe it," Patrick spokesman Doug Rubin said. "This is unfortunately the environment the Kerry Healey camp created where this kind of stuff is OK.

Patrick staffers accused the Healey volunteers of taking their protest that he is soft on crime to the doorstep of his campaign manager's Abington home, frightening the aide's 12-year-old son. 
"It's just pathetic. That's the only word I can think of to describe it," Patrick spokesman Doug Rubin said. "This is unfortunately the environment the Kerry Healey camp created where this kind of stuff is OK.

But the Healey volunteers say they are the ones who have been victimized, charging that Patrick's union supporters physically assaulted them outside *Faneuil Hall*, where Thursday's gubernatorial debate took place. 
One female volunteer for the GOP lieutenant governor said she was called a "slut," taunted as a sympathizer of disgraced Republican congressman Mark Foley and shoved to the ground. 
"I fell and then I kind of got trampled by a bunch of the guys holding the Deval Patrick signs," said volunteer Kirsten Hughes, 29. "I was surprised anyone would actually physically assault me. I'm 5-foot-1 with long blonde hair. I'm hardly intimidating." 
The controversy surrounding the Healey volunteers continued yesterday morning, when two groups of her supporters waved signs outside the South Shore homes of Patrick, who lives in Milton, and his campaign manager, John Walsh of Abington. 
Rubin said the group frightened Walsh's 12-year-old son, Coleman, who was home alone and getting ready for school when the "inmates" appeared outside his house. 
"It would have been nerve-racking for anyone, let alone a 12-year-old," Rubin said. 
Asked about the allegations of assault against Patrick's sign wavers outside Thursday's debate, the Patrick spokesman said, "I have no knowledge of that, but we would ask any of our supporters to deal respectfully with the other side, even if they don't get that same kind of respect." 
Healey campaign officials denied giving any direct orders to the "inmate" volunteers. 
But several of the volunteers blamed union correction officers for initiating the violence outside the debate. 
"One guy grabbed my sign with one hand, punched me in the face with the other hand and threw my sign down," said Brian Brown, a Clark University student who attended the rally with several jumpsuit-clad classmates. "I came down to be part of the democratic process, and that was not what I expected. I didn't feel safe." 
Steve Kenneway, president of the state corrections officer union, said, "That's flatly untrue. . . . I know of no correction officers that were involved."

Dave Wedge contributed to this report. [email protected]


----------



## Mongo

Ordinarily I would disagree with those tatics. However this Devil scares the living shit outta me.

Healy can't debate for shit unfourtanately,but that Devil is a slick piece of work,and if you have had dealings with his type you know what I mean.

He is no friend to LE of any walk,and it sickens me to see some support him from our background.

You need only to read one incident of his past to understand he is not on our side or for that matter the side of any common sense normal thinking individual.

I am a victim of crime he stated in his debate the other night.

If your brother in law raped your sister what would you do about it?

This guy gets on national television and states that they have had their problems.

Problems? This guy is a pathetic holy bead rattiling submissive moron.

He insults victims of crime with those statements.

Healy didn't impress me in those debates but she is the lesser of evil of the Devil.


----------



## kwflatbed

From the desk of
Mike Moss, Massachusetts Sportsmen's Council President
and
Representative George N. Peterson Jr.

Election day is November 7, 2006

If you are going to be away, call your local city or town clerk and get 
an absentee ballot.

Sportsmen can make the difference and elect the Healey/Hillman team! 
There should be no question that Kerry Healey supports the sportsmen and 
women and gun owners of the commonwealth after the last couple of days 
in the campaign.

We know that if we go to the polls on November 7th and make sure our 
family members and friends go as well to support the Healey/Hillman 
ticket we can generate ONE MILLION VOTES. Remember Governor Romney was 
elected in 2002 with just over ONE MILLION VOTES.

We can no longer afford to be complacent about our rights and way of 
life. It is incumbent upon us to take back our government by exercising 
our responsibility to vote and supporting those individuals that support us.


See you at the polls Nov 7th

Mike Moss
President
Massachusetts Sportsmen's Council

Representative
George N. Peterson Jr.


----------



## CJIS

I am getting scared... I am seeing way too many Deval Patrick signs on peoples front lawns... I have a bad feeling about this. On a more positive note I have more than ten people that say they would rather and they may write my name on the ballot than vote for any of the canidates... Kind of makes you wonder


----------



## Mongo

No NEGATIVE WAVES PLEASE.


----------



## kwflatbed

Chalk up one for the sheriffs, the bristol county Sheriff Hodgekins endorsed 
Healy on Prov channel 10 news tonite.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

npd_323 said:


> I am getting scared... I am seeing way too many Deval Patrick signs on peoples front lawns... I have a bad feeling about this.


My theory is that some conservatives in MA are afraid to be "outed" and/or just don't feel like hearing any bullshit from the lefties. The day after the primaries, I drove by a Healey sign in Wolcott Square in Hyde Park that had "VOTE FOR DEVAL" spray painted on it. I wouldn't want to have some thug to do that to a sign in front of my house (or worse!).

I am also a full-time student at UMass Boston and have quickly learned that if you don't tell the liberal faculty (meaning the instructors) what they want to hear, they will grade you lower than the rest of your mostly tree-hugging, criminal-loving class.

I used to voice my conservative opinions in class during discussions despite the fact that it would go against what the supposedly peace-loving majority believed, but now I just keep quiet... I can't risk lowering my GPA any more than it already is. :letitall:

My point is, just because you don't see something doesn't mean it isn't there. A lot of Devil signs displayed, bumper stickers, etc. and seemingly less Healey ones doesn't necessarily mean that he is more popular... it also says to me that the Healey supporters just don't want to get into it with the Dems. :argue:


----------



## Gil

The other day while out for a jog, I saw four houses in a row that had Patrick bumper stickers plastered all over the vinyl siding. I am sure if the home owner really wanted to support Patrick they would find a less destructive way to do it. Just shows you the mentality of some of his supporters. Vandals for Patrick

*Together we can....* vandalize property.


----------



## SinePari

The problem is the way I see it, most people support the same issues Healy does...but they just don't LIKE her. Don't forget, many people vote with their superficial agendas rather than a basis of knowledge.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey gets boost from newspaper endorsement *

By STEVE LeBLANC 
Associated Press Writer

BOSTON (AP) -- Kerry Healey has won the endorsement of the Sentinel & Enterprise of Fitchburg in the governor's race.
The paper said the Republican candidate and lieutenant governor understands that people, including highly educated and well-trained young professionals, are leaving Massachusetts because of the high cost of the living.
The paper says Healey, not Democrat Deval Patrick, has the best plan to keep them here.
"The only way to reverse that trend is to cut taxes - including rolling back the income tax significantly cut state government spending and eliminate or lessen the seemingly endless pile of rules, regulations and fees that make it so expensive to run a business in the Commonwealth," the paper wrote. "Healey supports, all these measures."
The paper also said that Healey "is on the side of the victims of crime, not on the side of the convicts, as Patrick has too often been in his career."
The paper pointed to the case of convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer, a favorite theme in the Healey campaign. Patrick acknowledged writing letters on behalf of LaGuer, convicted of tying up and raping a 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983.
---
Tim Murray is finally ready for his close-up.
After weeks of playing the loyal second-in-command to Deval Patrick, the Democratic candidate for lieutenant governor is stepping out front and center in a new Patrick campaign ad.
In the ad, Murray, who hasn't given up his day job as mayor of Worcester, borrows a familiar theme from Patrick, criticizing what the Patrick calls the current administration's "fiscal shell game."
The ad shows Murray walking down a street while arguing that the Republican administration of Mitt Romney and Kerry Healey cut hundreds of millions of dollars in aid to local cities and towns, leading to police layoffs and service cuts.
Candidates for lieutenant governor typically take a back seat to the candidate at the top of the ticket, although Patrick had been relying on Murray's hands-on experience running the state's second largest city.
No word yet on whether Healey's hand-picked running mate Reed Hillman will land a starring role before Election Day.
---
Christy Mihos says he's no big fan of horse and dog tracks, but still thinks the state should do what it can to keep its four tracks from going under.
In an interview with The Associated Press, Mihos says he supports putting slot machines in the four racetracks even as he acknowledged, "I don't play the ponies."
Mihos said the race tracks will likely close without the slot machines and Massachusetts should stop sending its gamblers to neighboring states with more gaming options to spend their money.
"I'm tired of giving foreign aid to Connecticut, Rhode Island and Maine," he said.
At the same time Mihos said he's no fan of full-blown casinos, which he fears could hurt local economies.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## Guest

WBZ 4 latest poll has Patrick ahead by 25 points
Looks like the Majority of voters in this state are on to you people.
If you buy property in Canada now you might be able to get a good deal.
See ya later SUCKERS!! hahahaha


----------



## strike

Hey, to the webmaster you should make up the banner ad you have about Deval Patrick into a bumper sticker and put me in for an order of 50


----------



## strike

crazy irish said:


> WBZ 4 latest poll has Patrick ahead by 25 points
> Looks like the Majority of voters in this state are on to you people.
> If you buy property in Canada now you might be able to get a good deal.
> See ya later SUCKERS!! hahahaha


I hope you are not a cop! Hate to think a brother officer would let other cops down like that! You must be from the union massslop or IPBlow.


----------



## kwflatbed

strike said:


> I hope you are not a cop! Hate to think a brother officer would let other cops down like that! You must be from the union massslop or IPBlow.


He is one of the sheriffs co's who hopes that he will be one of Patricks 1000 new sheriffcops f--kups misfits on the streets.


----------



## strike

kwflatbed said:


> He is one of the sheriffs co's who hopes that he will be one of Patricks 1000 new sheriffcops f--kups misfits on the streets.


One of the guys who thinks he has Chapter 90 powers...... Around the Jail!


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## Ht2320

Patrick got the endorsements from Massflop and IPBlow. What did New England PBA do? We are in the process of looking at them for a our new Union.


----------



## SinePari

crazy irish said:


> WBZ 4 latest poll has Patrick ahead by 25 points
> Looks like the Majority of voters in this state are on to you people.
> If you buy property in Canada now you might be able to get a good deal.
> See ya later SUCKERS!! hahahaha


I wouldn't call an intern from WBZ4 polling at Suffolk University a DIVERSIFIED poll. That would be like going into a police station and asking "which do you prefer, Dunkin' Donuts, or Honey Dew coffee?" No contest, duh.


----------



## USMCTrooper

AP-At a recent rally supporting ultra leftist liberal candidate Deval Patrick, this crazy looking irishman was seen yelling "God Save Deval Patrick and the High County of Essex! Marie St. Fleur was framed! Carl Ray Songer is innocent!". When asked about his enthusiasm, he replied "Together we can.....get *me* a job at the statehouse!"


----------



## Guest

Sorry to disapoint you guys but I work inside. always have, always will. I don't want chapter 90. 
Do you realize how many votes you guys have cost Healey? You just don't get it do you? You all whined and cried way to much. If anyone outside of law enforcement came on this site and read some of your post they would support Patrick too.Infact I'm willing to bet it has happened alot in the past few weeks.
As far as letting other cops down goes. first of all you feeble minded wannabe's are the ones letting other cops down. As for us in Corrections You have let us down for decades...............hows it feel?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon




----------



## Andy0921

That guy is just a wannabe cop who couldn't pass the Psychological Examination


----------



## Mongo

crazy irish said:


> Sorry to disapoint you guys but I work inside. always have, always will.


Thank God for that cuz thats where you belong.Joking and smoking with your like minded convicts who must be your only friends in your life. More than likely the only people who talk to you cuz their a captive audience.



crazy irish said:


> As for us in Corrections You have let us down for decades...............hows it feel?


Here is a self incriminating statement that clearly gets to the root of your animosity towards street cops.

As I said before the only wannabe is you. You are obviousley a disgruntled lad.and I hope that one day you can find peace with the fact you have a career in corrections.

Frustration,anamosity,jealousy,and envy seem to be the only things you display with your arguments for Deval to become govenor.

Good luck in your future endeavor's to become what you really *W A N N A B E .*


----------



## Guest

In four years, the Massachusetts electorate will wake-up with a huge hangover, realize the horrible mistake they made, and that will be the end of Governor Patrick.

Let's just hope the damage he inflicts in the meantime (pardoning murderers) doesn't get a cop killed.


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> crazy irish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disapoint you guys but I work inside. always have, always will.
> 
> Thank God for that cuz thats where you belong.Joking and smoking with your like minded convicts who must be your only friends in your life. More than likely the only people who talk to you cuz their a captive audience.
> 
> 
> 
> crazy irish said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for us in Corrections You have let us down for decades...............hows it feel?
> 
> Here is a self incriminating statement that clearly gets to the root of your animosity towards street cops.
> 
> As I said before the only wannabe is you. You are obviousley a disgruntled lad.and I hope that one day you can find peace with the fact you have a career in corrections.
> 
> Frustration,anamosity,jealousy,and envy seem to be the only things you display with your arguments for Deval to become govenor.
> 
> Good luck in your future endeavor's to become what you really *W A N N A B E .*
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA Comming from a mall security guard!
> Frustration,anamosity,jealousy and envy are something your going to have to get used to feeling real soon. You guys fucked up big time. I love it HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mongo

Ya good comeback genius.


----------



## strike

I think you have been working inside for too long! Just remember it's and exit! You are probably for Deval because he will let you get hitched with one of your pals.


----------



## Guest

Officer Dunngeon said:


>


I second that.

crazy irish, is your head screwed on tight? You better double check. You have to have lost your mind for even thinking about supporting the "Devil" let alone actually doing it.



crazy irish said:


> You guys fucked up big time. I love it HAHAHAHAHAHA


IF he gets elected, I know we will be shoving that right back down your throat and out your asshole. And it can't come soon enough. If he allows illegals to get driver's licenses and one crashes into you, totals your car and screws you up so much that you are out of work for 3 months (or possibly cause you to retire due to injury), then you'll be regretting who you voted for.



strike said:


> You are probably for Deval because he will let you get hitched with one of your pals.


:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## Mr.90/24

CRAZY IRISH!!! This site is called MASSCOPS!! Sheriffs aren't cops and never will be! Move to Florida and go chase allegators....You never know Irish...you may be on cops down there!! WOOOOOHOOO a sheriffs dream!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

crazy irish said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Comming from a mall security guard!
> Frustration,anamosity,jealousy and envy are something your going to have to get used to feeling real soon. You guys fucked up big time. I love it HAHAHAHAHAHA


The rantings of a lunatic... :NO: ... either that or a 13 year-old-web troll. There's no way this person is who he says he is!

Dude/Kid, my fetus is more mature and educated than you. I'm embarrassed for you at this point.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey tries to overcome expectations of Patrick winning race*

*By GLEN JOHNSON 
AP Political Writer*


BOSTON (AP) -- Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, trailing badly in the polls as the number of days to the gubernatorial election dwindle, tried to revive her campaign by warning in the next-to-last debate that tax-happy Democrats are already celebrating a Deval Patrick victory.
"All around the Statehouse this week there's just been a buzz which is, `We're so excited that Deval Patrick will be our next governor, because he's going to be a rubber stamp for every single spending proposal that we have,'" Healey said Wednesday of her Democratic opponent.
At another point the Republican nominee said: "Deval Patrick has 8-point-something billion dollars of spending proposals on the table over the course of four years. You will have to raise taxes to fulfill every promise you have made to every single special interest in this entire state."
To underscore her point, Healey asked Patrick and her other rivals, independent candidate Christy Mihos and Grace Ross of the Green-Rainbow Party, how they voted on a 2000 ballot question that proposed rolling back the state's income tax rate from what was then 5.85 percent to 5 percent.

Mihos said he voted for reduction, Ross said she voted against it, but Patrick said, "I have no idea what my vote was on that."
He added: "I will tell you that if I had bought the line that Gov. Cellucci offered at the time, which was that we could roll the income tax rate back to 5 percent and not have any cut in services, then I definitely would have voted for it.
"I still think we can get to 5 percent. My issue is whether we can get there in one step and get there now. I don't believe we can," Patrick said.
Patrick further tried to deflect the criticism by saying he will pay for his proposals by cutting $730 million of "inefficiencies" from the state budget and curbing legislative spending on pet projects that currently totals $500 million.
"We can't do everything at once, but we do have to make targeted investments," the Democrat said during the hourlong debate, hosted by WBZ-TV and moderated by Jon Keller, the station's political analyst.
The candidates' next-to-last debate offered the most acute challenge to Healey amid the dynamic of falling support and rising negativity ratings.
"There is a fine line between being aggressive and being too aggressive," said Jeffrey Berry, a political science professor at Tufts University.
A WHDH-TV/Suffolk University survey released Tuesday showed Patrick with 53 percent of voters compared with just 26 percent for Healey, a 27 percent gap. Trailing far behind were Mihos at 9 percent and Ross at 2 percent. The margin of error was plus or minus 5 percentage points.
The poll also showed that 61 percent of voters said the tone of Healey's campaign made them less likely to vote for her. In addition, Healey's popularity has taken a beating, with 53 percent of voters viewing her unfavorably. By contrast, 60 percent of voters held a positive view of Patrick.
The Boston Herald's Wednesday front page had a picture of Healey and the headline, "Dead in the Water."
In the debate's early going, the candidates agreed homeowners should be able to use deadly force to protect their property, but they disagreed over how far from the home that right should extend.
Patrick said protecting property is a "bedrock principle" of American law, a point agreed to by Healey, Mihos and Ross.
"Everyone knows who should belong in one's home and who shouldn't," Healey replied after Keller raised the topic. Mihos added, "A man's home is his castle."
Ross said she would support gun use in a home, but "I think workplaces are a little more complicated." She added: "I think the real answer to these questions lie in creating safer communities."
On another point, Patrick, Mihos and Healey - all millionaires - said they gave about 10 percent of their income to charity last year. Patrick pegged the figure at $300,000, meaning he earned about $3 million, while Healey refused to divulge the total, because she and her husband believe the scope of their wealth is a private matter.
Mihos did not divulge his income, but said he supports the Red Cross, while Ross - a social worker - said she supports advocacy groups that help large numbers of people.
"What I know as somebody who doesn't have a lot of money," Ross said, "is these programs need to be there."
The lieutenant governor has hammered Patrick, who headed the Justice Department's civil rights division under Clinton, for being "soft on crime," citing his letters in support of a parole bid by convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer. The most recent commercial depicts a woman being stalked as she walks in a dark parking garage and declares, "He should be ashamed - not governor."
Healey defended the ads, telling reporters hours before the debate, "I have always felt these weren't negative ads. These were ads that presented negative information and important information."
She added: "I believe that contrasts are never negative."
The lieutenant governor also repeated her call for a head-to-head debate with Patrick, which he has dismissed.
"We haven't had enough time to really talk about education and health care and all the things that really matter to people," Healey said. "I would love at this point, still, to sit down with Deval Patrick in prime time and have a one-on-one debate."
The candidates have their final debate on Nov. 1, six days before the general election.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## kwflatbed

Crying Like A Bunch Of Liberal A$$e$

Police chiefs group endorses Patrick 

By DAVID WEBER , Associated Press writer 

BOSTON — The Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association — which gave its last, rare gubernatorial endorsement to Mitt Romney — voted yesterday to endorse Deval Patrick after expressing displeasure with Romney's lieutenant governor, Kerry Healey. 
The police chiefs, who are angry at the Republican gubernatorial candidate for her proposal to take away their authority to issue gun permits, initially agreed to appear yesterday with Patrick at a campaign event, but explicitly said they had made no endorsement. 
But after meeting Patrick in person, they were impressed and decided to give him their official support, organization executive director Jack Collins said. 
"They felt that they could talk to him. They felt that he would listen," Collins said, noting the group has endorsed only two other gubernatorial candidates — Romney in 2002 and Edward King in 1978 — over the last 30 years. 
Healey continued to defend her plan to transfer the gun licensing function to a centralized state authority. She said her goal is to "simply make it possible for everybody to be judged on the same criteria." She said some police chiefs are lenient about issuing permits and some are reluctant. 
"I would greatly appreciate any input that the local police chief has on the dangerousness of any individual," Healey said. 
Healey made her remarks at gathering of approximately 50 women who said they support her because of her positions on issues such as public safety, education and health care. 
One of the women, Boston Police Sgt. Margot Hill, who specializes in domestic violence cases, praised Healey for supporting legislation that helped prevent witness intimidation in court cases and strengthened drunk driving laws. 
Shrewsbury Chief Wayne Sampson, president of the chiefs association, said local police chiefs are better equipped than anyone else to decide who should receive gun permits. 
"It is the local departments that have the most accurate information on our residents and know information that others don't, such as who is involved in domestic violence and drug and alcohol abuse. 
"Any proposal to transfer firearms licensing to a state official is just plain wrong," he said.


----------



## kwflatbed

All The Hacks Are Lining Up

*AP Interview: Patrick says 'line is forming' for political jobs *

*By STEVE LeBLANC 
Associated Press Writer*

BOSTON (AP) -- Democratic gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick, who has a 25-point lead in a new poll, said he's already being approached by people pitching their pet projects or looking for a government job.
"The line is already forming, to tell you the truth, and I've told people it's very premature to start down that path," Patrick, the Democratic gubernatorial nominee, told The Associated Press in an interview on Thursday.
Patrick said he was "superstitious" about predicting any victory over Republican candidate Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey. Healey also has been invited for a one-on-one interview with the AP.
But he acknowledged the pent-up pressure among Democrats, who have not elected a governor in nearly two decades, to get jobs in his administration, should he win. Patrick vowed that there has been no "quid pro quo" as he has rounded up support or endorsements.

"I'm very reluctant to talk in detail about Nov. 8, because there is still a lot of work to get through Nov. 7," he said.
He also was quick to downplay any talk that a Patrick win would spark a feeding frenzy on Beacon Hill.
A new Boston Globe-WBZ-TV poll released Friday showed Patrick leading Healey 54 percent to 29 percent among 585 likely voters interviewed Sunday through Wednesday by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center. Independent candidate Christy Mihos had 8 percent, and Green-Rainbow Party candidate Grace Ross 2 percent, with 6 percent undecided. The poll had a margin of error of plus or minus 4.1 percent.
The margin between Patrick and Healey has not changed since a similar poll Oct. 1, but 51 percent of those surveyed said they viewed Healey unfavorably, up from 42 percent. Patrick's unfavorable rating also went up, from 16 percent to 27 percent, a larger increase than Healey's.
Although Democrats dominate in the House and Senate, the state hasn't had a Democratic governor in 16 years - when former presidential candidate Michael Dukakis left office.
"I don't think this is going to be so unlike other transitions. Whenever there is a new boss, people line up with their pet projects and their agenda," he said.
Patrick said that while he has sought support and endorsements from individuals and groups during the campaign, he promised nothing in return.
The comments come a day after Patrick's Republican challenger, Kerry Healey, warned during a televised debate that if Patrick is elected, Democrats on Beacon Hill will be knocking on his door.
"All around the Statehouse this week there's just been a buzz which is, `We're so excited that Deval Patrick will be our next governor, because he's going to be a rubber stamp for every single spending proposal that we have,'" Healey said during Wednesday's debate on WBZ-TV.
Patrick said that two of his first acts as governor, if elected, would be to order his own "top to bottom" review of the Big Dig and to move quickly to start putting more police on the street.
It was revealed this week that engineers working for the Big Dig's private project manager Bechtel/Parsons Brinckerhoff were taking part in inspecting the tunnel despite overseeing the construction of the tunnels and being a focus of state and federal investigations into the July 10 accident, which killed 39-year-old Milena Del Valle of Boston.
Patrick said Bechtel/Parsons Brinckerhoff's "own accountability is a subject of interest to me."
"I've called since the spring for an independent special inspector general to give the Big Dig a top to bottom review financially and structurally. I still believe that's important," Patrick said.
Patrick said he would also move quickly to make good on his campaign pledge to hire 1,000 new police officers. He said the first new officers could be on the street by next summer.
Patrick, the target of a series of tough Healey campaign ads highlighting his past support for a convicted rapist, said Healey is a decent person who is "better than the campaign she's run at least over the last two weeks."
But he faulted her for some of her campaign's tactics, including sending supporters dressed in mock prison jumpsuits to his home and the home of a top adviser. Healey apologized for the incident.
"One of the elements of leadership is the tone you set. Even though you don't make every decision, the tone you set gives your staff and your supporters an idea where the lines are," he said. "She has failed to set a tone that indicates that there are lines."
Forty-five percent of those surveyed in the Globe-WBZ poll released Friday said Healey's ads had made them less likely to vote for her. Ten percent said they were more likely to back her because of the ads.
Also on Thursday, Patrick picked up the endorsement of the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association - which gave its last, rare gubernatorial endorsement to Republican Mitt Romney. The police chiefs are angry at Healey's proposal to take away their authority to issue gun permits.
Healey, who held a rally with women supporters on the Statehouse steps, defended her plan to transfer the gun licensing function to a centralized state authority, saying the goal was to "simply make it possible for everybody to be judged on the same criteria."

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Once eligible bachelor a Deval undesirable
*By *Gayle Fee and Laura Raposa*
Friday, October 27, 2006 - Updated: 03:02 AM EST

*A* Boston attorney, who is facing sex assault and attempted rape charges in connection with an alleged attack on a 19-year-old woman, was listed as a sponsor of an August fund-raiser for gubernatorial front-runner *Deval Patrick*. 
 But the Patrick people say they gave the hook to *Gary Zerola*, who was once named one of *People* magazine's Most Eligible Bachelors, as soon as they found out about the allegations. 
Patrick, who has been under fire for his past support of convicted rapist *Benjamin LaGuer*, declined to take a contribution from Zerola, according to his spokeswoman. And the campaign promptly removed Zerola's name from the invitation to the event that had been posted on the Patrick For Governor Web page.

"It's my understanding that Mr. Zerola was identified as an event host prior to the incident," said spokesgal *Libby DeVecchi* in an e-mail response to our query.


"When we learned of the circumstances, we took him off the event's Web page and we did not take a campaign donation from him."

DeVecchi said it is also her "understanding" that Zerola did not attend the Aug. 24 fund-raiser at the Melrose home of *Mintz Levin* attorneys *Colleen Murphy* and *Eric Taitano*. Zerola and his co-sponsors, Murphy and Taitano, their Mintz Levin colleague *Scott Moskol* and Demmie activist *David Garten*, did not return calls.

Zerola's attorney *Hank Brennen* says his client was not at the fund-raiser and did not give Patrick any money. "He backed out and took his name off of it."

However, Patrick did take a $500 donation from Zerola's bro, *Paul*, and another $500 from Paul's wife, *Nicole*, that were processed four days after the fund-raiser.

The subject is a touchy one for the Demmie front-runner, who has taken a relentless pounding from rival Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* over the LaGuer issue. Patrick had previously sung the praises of the convict, who was found guilty of tying up and raping a 59-year-old neighbor in 1983, and recommended him for parole. DNA tests subsequently confirmed LaGuer was at the scene of the crime.

As for Zerola, the attorney was a respected advocate for foster kids and one of People magazine's "50 Most Eligible Bachelors" in 2001. He was also flown out to L.A. and recruited by *ABC* producers for the lead role in the very first installment of the reality series "The Bachelor."

But on Aug. 18, Zerola, 35, allegedly attacked a 19-year-old woman inside his Boston apartment. According to the Middlesex District Attorney's Office, which is prosecuting the case because Zerola is a former assistant Suffolk DA, Zerola allegedly hit the victim' s head against a wall and refused to allow her to leave his apartment.

The woman, who knew Zerola and had been shopping with him earlier in the day, had stopped into his apartment to use the bathroom when the attack allegedly happened. According to police reports obtained by *Lawyer's Weekly*, Zerola tore off her clothes after she declined his sexual advances.

She told police she ran into a hallway naked, where Zerola allegedly caught up to her, covered her mouth and threw her on the ground, then dragged her back into his apartment. She said she managed to call 911 on her cell phone, and Zerola allowed her to leave the apartment only when he saw the police blue lights. 
 Brennen insists his client is innocent. "He will eventually be vindicated," he said, "but unfortunately he still has to go through this process." 
Zerola is scheduled for a probable cause hearing next month. Do stay tuned . . .


----------



## kwflatbed

*Mitt's to blame for Muffy's mess
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Friday, October 27, 2006

*M*itt Romney, this is your fault. 
Maybe it's not _all_ on your head, but as we survey the impending Republican disaster here, your name is at the top of a very short list of suspects. 
Poor *Kerry Healey*. Perhaps she should have told you she wasn't an Irish Catholic before you picked her as your running mate, but that was four years ago now. We all know it's a *Mitt Romney* world, but still, couldn't you have thrown her a few second-tier assignments? She never got a chance to define herself, because you never let her up for air.

So now you have a situation where a majority of the electorate agrees with her on the issues - taxes, crime, illegals. Yet they're still planning to vote for *Deval Patrick*. Because they don't like her.


Is it fair? Of course not, but you never gave her the opportunity to overcome what she herself calls her Muffy problem, and please don't remind me who hung that moniker on her.

You want irony? Kerry Healey has become what Shannon O'Brien was four years ago - the woman pol you love to hate. And Deval has morphed into you, Mitt, the slick businessman who's going to clean things up, wink-wink nudge-nudge. Swift, O'Brien, now Healey - it just doesn't pay to be a woman in Massachusetts politics, does it?

But the fact is, Mitt, you should have been the nominee, not Kerry Healey. You could have won - just step back from Bush a bit, like Schwarzenegger, or, closer to home, Jodi Rell in Connecticut. They're cruising to victory, and you would be, too.

When you run for governor, it's assumed that if you win you'll seek re-election. It's an implied promise, and you broke it.

I know, yesterday you had an early-morning press conference and said the state will suffer if Deval is elected. No kidding, Willard. It was too little, too late.

So now you think you're just going to stroll away from the wreckage, right?

Think again, Mitt. Bechtel will haunt you. It already does. The other night, Dick Morris succinctly summed up your major problem as a presidential candidate: "He just took ownership of a graveyard."

That would be the *Big Dig*.

State revenue projections are falling. And Kerry Healey was right Wednesday night - the Dukakis and union hacks are salivating after 16 years in the wilderness.

Higher taxes are coming. Deval is going to need a diversion while he picks our pockets, and that's where you come in, Mitt. Again, its back to the future - Dukakis I.

In 1975, the Duke claimed he found boxes of unpaid bills left behind by Republican Gov. Frank Sargent. That was why taxes had to be raised, because of the rascally Republicans. Stand by for a new high-tech version of the Duke's ploy.

You know all those Welducci hacks on the state payroll who you've never deigned to talk to since 2003? They know where the bodies are buried, and if they think by ratting you out to their new masters that they can save their jobs, they'll do it. It won't help them, but they'll try it anyway.

This week's Bechtel fiasco - that had to have been leaked by Republicans. Consider it a preview of coming attractions, Mitt. 
 Here's another count in the indictment: *Christy Mihos*. Sure, you never know when somebody else's wheels are going to come off. But you could have at least showed him a modicum of respect. Maybe all it would have taken was another term on the Turnpike board to keep him on the reservation. 
Christy says you told him he had to shut up about ending the tolls on the Pike, and when he refused, that was when you kicked him down the stairs. 
And now, yet another irony - you and *Kerry Healey* campaign on doing away with the tolls, which is what Christy was fired for proposing. 
Thanks for the memories, Mitt.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney: Deval, Duke one and the same
*By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Friday, October 27, 2006 - Updated: 04:42 AM EST

*M*aking a rare appearance on the stump for Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*, Gov. *Mitt Romney* called her Democratic rival, *Deval Patrick*, a "Mike Dukakis liberal" yesterday and warned against the one-party rule his victory would bring. 
"I'm intrigued by Deval Patrick's theme 'Together We Can' (because) if Deval Patrick were elected there'd be no 'together' anymore," Romney told reporters at a downtown press conference. "It'd be entirely a one-party system. 'Alone we can't' in my view."

Romney said as a Republican he was able to work with Democrats to reform the state's health care system, while guarding against what he described as Democratic initiatives that would have brought higher taxes and more lax criminal laws. 
 With a Democrat in office, Romney said, "Billy Bulger would still be at the University of Massachusetts padding his pension." 
"Even in Palestine they have Hamas and Fatah," Romney said. "There are two parties." 
When asked about Romney's comments, Patrick responded, "He's in town?" 
"You want me to respond to what our recreational governor is calling me?" Patrick continued, saying he bases his campaign on inclusion. "I'm trying to talk about problem-solving and I have to form all kinds of relationships - with Democrats, Republicans, independents, (people) on Beacon Hill, people who are off Beacon Hill, with regular folks and famous folks as well." 
Patrick, who was endorsed by the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association yesterday, blasted Healey for her proposal to take gun licensing out of the hands of local police chiefs and under state control. 
But Healey, appearing with a group of women's victim advocates, fired back, calling Patrick's positions vague. 
"He will not give us straight answers," Healey said. "We have been asking him specific questions on some pretty simple topics. What do we get? Obfuscation, 'maybe,' 'I don't know,' 'I can see both sides of that issue,' and 'I can't recall.' "


----------



## ntskingz

*Rapist's ex-lawyer in Healey camp*
 By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Friday, October 27, 2006 - Updated: 05:11 AM EST

*W*hile Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* has blasted *Deval Patrick* for supporting Ben LaGuer, one of the convicted rapist's former lawyers is a top attorney in her administration, the Herald has learned. 
Judith Goldberg represented LaGuer at a failed 2000 parole hearing and fought successfully for DNA testing on evidence that LaGuer hoped would clear him of the 1983 rape. Goldberg later became deputy legal counsel for Healey and Gov. *Mitt Romney* and now works as an attorney for the state Executive Office of Health and Human Services. 
"It's a story about hypocrisy," LaGuer said in a phone interview yesterday from the maximum security prison in Shirley. "How can you attack one lawyer who's trying to help me and then hire the lawyer who represented me?"

Goldberg worked for LaGuer from 1999 to 2001 before going to work as a clerk for Superior Court Justice Robert Cordy, who was her co-counsel in the LaGuer case. Health and Human Services spokesman Richard Powers confirmed Goldberg worked for LaGuer, saying, "she did pro bono work for him six years ago while an assoociate" with a private firm. 
Both Goldberg and the Healey campaign declined to comment. 
Healey has repeatedly hammered her Democratic gubernatorial rival Deval Patrick for writing letters supporting LaGuer's parole and donating $5,000 toward DNA tests. 
LaGuer, who has maintained his innocence for 23 years, yesterday praised Healey for thrusting his case back into the news. Healey has run several political ads highlighting the case to accuse Patrick of being soft on crime. 
"One day, when all this clears up, when I'm a free and exonerated man, I'm going to thank Kerry Healey for bringing the power of the spotlight to this case," LaGuer said, tongue in cheek. 
LaGuer has had several high-profile supporters over the years - but many walked away in March 2002 when authorities said LaGuer's DNA matched evidence from the crime scene. 
Even so, some experts have since challenged the results, saying samples may have been contaminated. In addition to challenging the DNA tests, LaGuer is seeking a new trial, claiming a fingerprint report was withheld from his lawyers for 18 years. The report, unearthed in 2001, shows that prints lifted from a phone in the victim's apartment don't match LaGuer. The woman was bound with a cord from the phone. 
LaGuer's current attorney is James C. Rehnquist, son of the late Chief Justice of the Supreme Court William Rehnquist.


----------



## Guest




----------



## PBC FL Cop

Friday, October 27, 2006 
Worcester T&G letter to the editor
*Readers offer endorsements for upcoming elections*

Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey's negative campaigning raises some serious issues.

Since white Southerners lynched and portrayed all black men as rapists and murderers, racists have linked successful African Americans with black criminals to keep them in their place.

The Republican Party has repeatedly played the race card, especially in racially manipulating the issue of crime.

I hope voters of the commonwealth will reject this crude attack on Deval L. Patrick. While Mr. Patrick's campaign appeals to the better angels of our nature, the Healey campaign is determined to bring out the worst in us by stoking racial fears and biases.

MANISHA SINHA

Sturbridge

*Un"fuc*ing"real. What an ignorant statement!!*


----------



## SinePari

kwflatbed said:


> A new Boston Globe-WBZ-TV poll released Friday showed Patrick leading Healey 54 percent to 29 percent among 585 likely voters interviewed Sunday through Wednesday by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center. Independent candidate Christy Mihos had 8 percent, and Green-Rainbow Party candidate Grace Ross 2 percent, with 6 percent undecided. The poll had a margin of error of plus or minus 4.1 percent.


The University of New Hampshire Survey Center? What the hell is that? First the Suffolk University poll, now the UNH poll...hmmm...starting to see a pattern here...


----------



## MM1799

Thank god, I didn't know if I'd be able to go to sleep tonight without knowing what the University of _New Hampshire_ voters thought about the _Massachusetts_ gubernatorial election.


----------



## SinePari

MM1799 said:


> Thank god, I didn't know if I'd be able to go to sleep tonight without knowing what the University of _New Hampshire_ voters thought about the _Massachusetts_ gubernatorial election.


Exactly.

My wife started a poll at the mall. Amongst "likely voters" she found that the shoes she just bought would match nicely with her new outfit.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Lt. gov: Just the two of us: Healey pushes for one-on-one with Patrick
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Saturday, October 28, 2006 - Updated: 12:06 AM EST

*L*t. Gov. *Kerry Healey* again demanded that Democratic front-runner *Deval Patrick* debate her one-on-one yesterday, as a judge crushed a bid by an independent candidate for lieutenant governor to force his way into a televised debate. 
"I wonder what Deval Patrick is so afraid of," said Healey campaign spokesman Tim O'Brien. "It's clear that Deval Patrick does not want a one-on-one debate. And it's clear why. He's on the wrong side of most of the important issues." 
During a campaign stop in Bolton yesterday, Healey renewed her call to hold one final debate without independent candidate *Christy Mihos* and Green-Rainbow candidate *Grace Ross*. Patrick has repeatedly deflected the challenge.

 "We've been consistent from day one that we felt that all candidates who qualified for the ballot should be included in the debates," Patrick campaign adviser Doug Rubin said last night. "It's a position that Lt. Gov. Healey shared with us until very recently." 
 Healey's latest challenge came as Mihos' running mate, John Sullivan, lost a court battle to be included in a debate with Patrick's partner, Tim Murray, and Healey's sidekick, Reed Hillman. Sullivan filed a federal lawsuit earlier this week alleging that his First Amendment rights were being violated by CBS4-TV for barring him from the debate. The suit was thrown out yesterday. 
The decision upholds a precedent set in the 2002 gubernatorial election when fringe party candidates unsuccessfully sought to be included in a final debate between Gov. *Mitt Romney* and former state Treasurer Shannon O'Brien. 
Despite the rulings, Ross said she would challenge any attempt to ban her from a debate. 
"To me, it's an issue of democracy and of reclaiming the use of the airwaves for a democracy," she said. "Anyone who is willing to do the work to run a legitimate campaign should be included. There's nothing in the Constitution that says you have to be a multimillionaire and you have to be from one of the two major parties." 
Mihos spokeswoman Carolyn Kane refused to speculate what the campaign would do if a tete-a-tete were arranged between Healey and Patrick, noting that there is only one final debate scheduled with all four candidates. 
"It's not an issue," Kane said. "We've been invited and we're attending. I think it's important the voters have an opportunity to hear from all the candidates."


----------



## kwflatbed

*Your Reward For Electing Democrats! Video *

 
*Video Description*

David Zucker's uncensored RNC ad.


----------



## gooday

Everyone I talk to says they are voting healey but they all say Patrick is going to win and it seems like it may be so. We may be in for alot of trouble in this state boys. The crime rate will go up with our taxes and the inmates and the perps will have more rights if he gets in.I'm getting worried ,the general public dont know any better. They cant read this guy like we can what are we going to do. Its not about making money or getting a raise, its about the safety of the public and the safety of our fellow officers in the jails and on the streets. I'll take a 6% over 3 years if I know my family and friends are safe. I guess its that mantality that makes us good at what we do. But this guy could make that task a harder goal to reach by being so left liberal and so pro convict. I have a bad feeling fellas.


----------



## ntskingz

Patrick picks up police endorsements
By HILLARY CHABOT, Sun Statehouse Bureau
Article Last Updated:10/28/2006 01:26:17 PM EDT

LOWELL -- Seven-year-old Tyrus Cooper tugged on Deval Patrick's sleeve as the Democratic gubernatorial candidate toured the Greater Lowell Boys and Girls club. 
"I saw you on TV," Tyrus said. 
"Oh, yeah?" Patrick said, bending down. "I was a lot taller, huh? I'm a lot taller on TV." 
Patrick chatted with several of the children as he strolled past the powder-blue walls of the club yesterday, checking out the computer room and the pool tables. 
He later toured the police precinct next door, saying the partnership between the club and the police is a great way to prevent crime. 
"It will take all of us if we're actually going to move Massachusetts forward," Patrick said. 
Patrick picked up endorsements from the Lowell Patrolmen and the Middlesex County Sheriff's superior officers unions after the tour. 
"I've called for 1,000 new cops on the street because I know, like the officers behind me, that community policing works," Patrick said. 
He was accompanied by a crowd of about 50 supporters, along

with U.S. Rep. Marty Meehan, Sens. Steven Panagiotakos and Steve Baddour, Rep. Bill Greene, Mayor Bill Martin, Attorney General candidate Martha Coakley and City Councilor George Ramirez. "It's quite an honor to have the next governor show up to see what we really do in Lowell to stop crime," Martin said. "It's no secret to these folks what we need to do in places like Lowell to fight crime, in spite of what you might see on some of the commercials." 
Republican candidate Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey has released several negative ads accusing Patrick of being soft on crime. 
"I've heard enough of the rhetoric," Patrick said later. "Tough on crime or soft on crime, the point is to be effective on crime." 
Michelle Hatem Meehan, president of the Boys and Girls club, said Patrick was impressed by the club's dedication to local children. 
"He realizes this really is about crime prevention and police collaboration, because we certainly know (that) partnership works," Hatem Meehan said. 
Westford resident Marilyn Frank, 71, held a sign outside the club as Patrick arrived earlier. Frank first met Patrick at the Democratic Convention in June. 
"He's very refreshing. He's created a grass-roots campaign and he's someone I can relate to," Frank said. "He's worth fighting for." 
Patrick left Lowell to meet with the mayor of Haverhill and a stop in Lawrence, then returned for a fundraiser at Marty Meehan's home and a rally with the Southeast Asian community in the Lower Highlands neighborhood. 
Former City Councilor Rithy Uong gathered more than 200 supporters at the Pailin City Restaurant on Branch Street with just two days warning. 
Patrick's message of hope is working with potential voters, Panagiotakos said. 
"He's a great messenger," said the Lowell Democrat. 
They cheered wildly for Patrick when he greeted them in Khmer. 
During brief remarks he called for pragmatism and cooperation in government. 
"You see we must honor our elders but we must govern for our future and for the young people all over the commonwealth," Patrick said. 
Meehan, who was with Patrick much of the day, said he was surprised by the crowds that turned out. 
"I haven't seen in 20 years this kind of enthusiasm for a candidate for governor," he said. "It is just remarkable." 
As Patrick wrapped up his speech at the Boys and Girls Club, supporter Kate Tyndall yelled, "Lowell loves you!" 
Patrick smiled and looked back. 
"I love Lowell," he yelled back. 
Sun staff writer Jack Minch contributed to this report. 
Hillary Chabot's e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## Guest

The crime rate has gone no where but up under Republican Govenors in this State. This is due in part to cutbacks in all area of public saftey. Healey, like every Repulican Govenor before her has no solution. Patrick on the other hand wants to put more cops on the street. I work for a Republican Sheriff who backs Healey. I can tell you they are no friends to public safety. Our members voted to give back 1.5 million dollars in pay and benefits a few years ago in order to avoid layoffs due to budget cuts by Romney/ Healey. So what does our Republican sheriff do? Hire three high paying Deputy's at around 80,000 a year. They created do nothing jobs for them while we went without a pay raise for two years. Then he paid six people he didnt like to stay home and ride out the final two years untillthey reached retirement leaving the place short staffed.
Oh yes lets not forget the pay upgrades he gave all his top administrators.
This guy is one of Kerry Healey biggest supporters. when this guy was appointed sheriff by another Republican Bill Weld, He had literaly no public saftey background. His education was limited to a GED. Yes a freakin drop out was appointed Sheriff by a Republican Govenor. This is the best she's got? We all know the SPA is backing her. Gee it doesn't take a genious to see that they signed a contract with big money attached not long before the campaign started......you following me here guys?
Other than backing her I havent seen them anywhere for her.
She will do what every Republican Govenor has done for public saftey in the past NOTHING. As far as Patrick letting all the criminals out of prison goes? That just shows you the mentality of Kerry Healey and her supporters. They want to scare every one into think Oh my god! he gonna let them all out! but in reality that won't happen and she has absolutly no solution to rise in violent crime or crime in general.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Dem hacks ready to pig out on Deval meal ticket
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, October 29, 2006

*F*or Charlie Lincoln, an annual public pension of $77,090.45 wasn't enough. 
Oh sure, it's four or five times what the average Social Security recipient gets, but Charlie Lincoln wanted that big, Billy Bulger-type kiss in the mail. 
He had it coming, after all. He was a hack. 
He was a Brockton police lieutenant, but in 2000 the tax-fattened hyena was also the campaign manager for the new Democratic sheriff of Plymouth County, who now also sits on the Plymouth County Retirement Board. 
Why settle for a pension of $77,090.45 when you can grab $139,787.08 ???

Why merely feed at the public trough when you can lick the plate?


Charlie Lincoln's candidate defeated the incumbent Republican sheriff in November 2000. Two months later, after the traditional nationwide search, Lincoln was hired by the new Democratic sheriff as director of security at the Plymouth County House of Correction.

But sadly, as soon as he became a double-dipper, Lincoln's health began to fail him. In his final three years on the Brockton PD, he called in sick 222 times, although on 148 of those days he was somehow able to drag himself to work at the jail.

Another 29 days, he worked his shift at the Brockton PD but banged in sick at the jail.

Fortunately, as his health declined, Lt. Lincoln's pay went up more than somewhat, to an average of $177.569.91 a year. That'll buy you a lot of aspirin.

Did Charlie Lincoln have a nickname? Abe, perhaps, although it seems unlikely anyone ever called him Honest Abe. Because, as the federal mail-fraud indictment handed up Friday put it, Lincoln was engaged in a pattern of falsely claiming he was sick and unable to work.

How dare the feds make such an outrageous claim! Haven't you ever had a cold you just couldn't shake? For three years.

Lincoln's attorney, Thomas Dreschler, issued the customary denials Friday on behalf of Honest Abe. A pre-election political ploy, he harrumphed. Why aren't the feds going after the fakers at the Mass Pike? Why pick on Honest Abe?

Everything he did, his lawyer said, was transparent, open and public.

Indeed it was. This wasn't your average stealing-cocaine-from-the-evidence-locker cop rip-off. He left the ultimate paper trail - his time cards. In 2003, Lincoln worked only 60 full days and 14 partial days at the Brockton PD, yet got pension credit for an entire year. For those 36 months on the Plymouth County payroll, Honest Abe has been collecting an additional $5,000 a month - your tax dollars at work.

Despite it all, Lincoln still gets cut way more slack than the average perp. He wasn't even arrested Friday. According to the indictment, the feds aren't going after his Brockton pension of $77,090.45 a year.

Indictment, where is thy sting?

By the way, Lincoln's scheme began to unravel as soon as the Republicans won back the sheriff's department in 2004. The Democratic ex-sheriff still sits on the county retirement board, but now recuses himself from any votes on the matter of his dear friend Lt. Lincoln. 

Meanwhile, *Deval Patrick* said Friday he's already getting job requests from the local hackerama, although of course he would never use such a derogatory term. You have to ask yourself, how many more Democrat operatives like Charlie Lincoln are waiting in the wings now, anticipating the return to power of the old Bulger-Dukakis gang? 
 Granted, the Republicans have done a lousy job of policing these greed-crazed layabouts. But when you ponder how much worse it could get, don't forget Charles Bradshaw Lincoln and the $139,787.08-a-year pension that you're paying for.


----------



## Guest

You forgot to mention Reed Hilmans 107,000 dollar a year pention.
Dem or Rep. a hacks a hack


----------



## firefighter39

crazy irish said:


> You forgot to mention Reed Hilmans 107,000 dollar a year pention.
> Dem or Rep. a hacks a hack


Of which he EARNED every penny. He put in his time, and now is getting what he earned. Sounds like your bitter and jealous!


----------



## Guest

What the hell are you talking about? The guy is ok with his pension but he wants to take away everyone elses thats not in law enforcement? and you guys wonder why Healey is behind in every poll? So if your not a Cop or Fireman you don't derserve a decent pension? So If you do have a decent pension and your not a Cop or fireman then your a hack right? You people are giving votes away wholesale to Patrick with this bullshit. I got news for ya. You guys might think your the most important people in this state. But the public doesn't and it's realy starting to show.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> What the hell are you talking about? The guy is ok with his pension but he wants to take away everyone elses thats not in law enforcement? and you guys wonder why Healey is behind in every poll? So if your not a Cop or Fireman you don't derserve a decent pension? So If you do have a decent pension and your not a Cop or fireman then your a hack right? You people are giving votes away wholesale to Patrick with this bullshit. I got news for ya. You guys might think your the most important people in this state. But the public doesn't and it's realy starting to show.


When did he say he wanted to take it away - they want pension reform. I have never said, nor has the Healy camp said that unlsee your a PO or FF you don't deserve a pension.

It is pretty obvious from your ranting that you are an angy young man, who is jealous of those of us who have city/state jobs.

So my sugestion to you, is study harded - maybe someday you too will pass an entrance exam, and then get through an interview and have a job as a cop.


----------



## bbelichick

_Deval Patrick and Consent Decree Activism _ Mr. Lee's supporters have characterized him as a "pragmatist" - a "practical litigator," rather than a pro-preference ideologue. That is a familiar tune in this debate. Three years ago, the President nominated another individual who was widely hailed as a pragmatist. Deval Patrick, another man for whom I have a high personal regard, was described by one paper as "a practically oriented working lawyer." Based upon those assurances, I resolved to set aside my concerns about Mr. Patrick's views, gave him the benefit of the doubt, and supported his nomination. 
But upon assuming the reigns of the Civil Rights Division, Mr. Patrick revealed himself to be a liberal civil rights ideologue. He used statistical racial imbalances and the vast resources of the Justice Department to extract race-conscious settlements from businesses and governments, large and small. For example, he undertook a credit-bias probe of Chevy Chase Savings & Loan in Maryland based largely on the fact that the bank had opened branch offices in the District of Columbia suburbs, but not in the city itself. There was no evidence that the bank had discriminated against qualified individuals seeking bank services. Nevertheless, Mr. Patrick entered into a consent decree that essentially forced the bank to open a branch in a low-income District neighborhood, and measures the bank's compliance with the decree by assessing whether the the bank achieves a loan market share in minority neighborhoods that is "reasonably comparable" to its share in non-minority neighborhoods. Mr. Patrick's Civil Rights Division took it upon itself to decide where a bank must do business, and then implemented dubious statistical measurements to determine whether the bank's efforts stayed clear of the Division's view of the law. 
Mr. Patrick also forced municipalities across the country to abandon tests used to evaluate candidates for local police forces. In Nassau County, New York, Patrick entered into a consent decree that forced the county to abandon a rigorous test that yielded a differential passage rate for different ethnic groups. The test now used by the County, after the expenditure of millions of dollars in the action, is so weak that the reading portion of the exam is now graded on a pass/fail basis. A candidate passes the reading test if he or she reads at the level of the _lowest 1 percent of existing officers_. (_The Wall Street Journal_, 10/24/96, p.A16.) So much for high standards. 
In another case, Mr. Patrick ordered Fullerton, California to set-aside 9 percent of its police and fire department positions for African-Americans, despite the fact that fewer than two percent of the city's residents are black. 
These cases suggest the damage that can be done when the resources of the Justice Department are brought to bear to force defendants into consent decrees. Such decrees are often attractive to both parties. Preference ideologues in the Justice Department win so-called "voluntary" commitments to undertake constitutionally suspect race-conscious action to eliminate racial disparities; defendants save millions of dollars in legal fees and receive a public disclaimer of liability. Everyone wins, except for consumers and individuals on the losing end of the racial or gender goals and preferences. 
Given Deval Patrick's excesses in the Department, I am unprepared to again give the benefit of the doubt to a liberal activist nominee described by political allies as a "pragmatist" and a "conciliator." When asked at his hearing how he would differentiate his views from those of Mr. Patrick, Bill Lee was unable to muster a response.

http://www.wpost.com/wp-srv/politics/special/affirm/docs/hatch.htm


----------



## bbelichick

...In a 13-page letter to Maryland governor Parris Glendening, Deval Patrick charged that Supermax was violating inmates' constitutional rights through a range of offenses from inadequate exercise equipment to lukewarm meals. He gave the state 49 days to comply with a three-page list of "necessary remedial measures," or else face a federal lawsuit.

...Prisoner litigation typically germinates in the expansive environs of the Eighth Amendment, which prohibits "cruel and unusual punishment." Federal civil rights investigators, Maryland officials charge, seem to believe that supermaximum facilities by their very existence are cruel and unusual. In his letter to Glendening, Patrick admitted he was "unable to find evidence of a pattern of physical abuse by Supermax staff against inmates."

What he did find, however, was a host of violations of prisoners' "rights." Among them were the "rights" to outdoor exercise, piping hot meals, and daily visits by medical personnel. In a sharply worded rejoinder, the Maryland attorney general's office told Patrick that his charges reflect his civil rights division's "philosophical opposition to 'super maximum' facilities without regard to constitutional criteria." They noted that the law allows the Department of Justice to redress only "egregious" constitutional violations, a standard, they argued, that was not met by the charges leveled by Patrick. Former New York prisons commissioner Coughlin agrees that the Justice Department too often acts without legal cause. "Look up the word 'egregious' and the meaning is not lukewarm food," says Coughlin. "There is no constitutional right to rehabilitation. You have to protect people from harm -- that's the constitutional right. The Department of Justice says isolating prisoners is causing harm. But as far as I'm concerned, if officers are not hitting individuals with sticks, there is no constitutional harm being done."...

http://www.policyreview.org/sept96/abuses.html


----------



## bbelichick

Critics say Deval was out to coddle cons: Crusaded for prisoner perks under Clinton
Source: The Boston Herald
http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg? articleid=161728
Published: Oct 11, 2006
Author: Dave Wedge

Critics say Deval was out to coddle cons: Crusaded for prisoner perks under Clinton By Dave Wedge Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter

Democrat Deval Patrick has championed the constitutional "rights" of convicted rapists and murderers, demanding they be given juice, clean sheets, cold tuna sandwiches, white underwear and properly inflated basketballs, records show.

While working as President Clinton's top civil rights lawyer in the mid-1990s, Patrick sent letters to prison officials in several states, alleging violations from inadequate air conditioning and insufficient recreation time to denying cons juice or milk at lunch and requiring inmates to make $2 medical co-payments.

In one 1994 Department of Justice letter, Patrick chastised correction officials in Syracuse, N.Y., for not providing "sufficient sporting/recreation equipment to afford prisoners the opportunity to participate in large muscular activity." Among the injustices cited by the DOJ were "under inflated basketballs" and "only 1 operative basketball hoop."

Other alleged constitutional violations cited by Patrick:

In a 1995 letter to Lee County, Miss., prison officials he complained that air conditioners in individual cells "do not provide minimum ventilation for the purposes of fresh air supply, air exchange and overall cooling." The jail was also cited for not serving juice or milk.

In a July 1995 letter to Grenada City, Miss., jail officials he called for clean linens weekly. A month later Patrick sent another letter to Virginia jail officials saying clean linens should be provided three times per week.

Tuna sandwiches were served too warm in a tiny jail in Dooly County, Georgia.

Meals at a Mitchell County, Georgia., jail were served too cold in styrofoam or plastic containers "not designed to maintain proper food temperatures."

Virginia Beach officials failed to provide white underwear to inmates.

One of Patrick's sharpest attacks was on the Maryland prison system for alleged mistreatment of inmates at the state's "Supermax" facility, which at the time housed 105 killers and 19 rapists. The facility includes solitary units where violent inmates are sent for jailhouse violations, including attempted escapes and assaults on staff.

In a 1996 letter obtained by the Herald, Patrick slammed Maryland prison officials for serving "lukewarm" food and denying inmates their rights to "exercise," "fresh air" and "natural light." He also complained about a requirement that psychiatric visits be supervised by guards, a rule put in place because inmates masturbated in front of a female doctor.

Maryland prison officials blasted the report and Patrick was ripped by Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) for helming a "criminal coddling" program under Clinton.

In a statement last night, Patrick said he "is proud of his work on behalf of President Clinton."

"As head of the Civil Rights Division in the Clinton White House, Deval Patrick was responsible for

He also complained about a requirement that psychiatric visits be supervised by guards, a rule put in place because inmates masturbated in front of a female doctor.


----------



## Mongo

Ya man you cant shut that nit wit CI up no matter what, he and Deval must be lovers.


----------



## Guest

Unregistered said:


> When did he say he wanted to take it away - they want pension reform. I have never said, nor has the Healy camp said that unlsee your a PO or FF you don't deserve a pension.
> 
> It is pretty obvious from your ranting that you are an angy young man, who is jealous of those of us who have city/state jobs.
> 
> So my sugestion to you, is study harded - maybe someday you too will pass an entrance exam, and then get through an interview and have a job as a cop.


He said it the other night during the LT. Govenors debate and it's only been talked about for months. Read much junior?

I have a State job as a CO and I'm vested in the retirement system and unlike most of you I put my time in. I believe every state employee should be in the same retirement system. Your no better than anyone else or havent you figured that out yet based on public opinion?


----------



## Guest

This is what it's come to for you people huh? posting right wing news paper articles about the guy? Again I can't say it enough. 
You are the reason the public hates Healey. Good job guys!


----------



## gooday

The articles above are fact, and tell the history of this man. By the way basketballs are a privledge not a right, so he realy does know nothing about corrections. 

On another subject, the cocent decree, better known here in ma as a part 10 list under civil service. Why should the standards be lower for minority groups? Is that not another way of segragating those people by not treating everyone as equells. This is just a very bad way of giving a person a job that dont deserve it. Then when they get it they wont apretiate it just like most thing that are given to people that dont earn anything. Kind of like illegals in public housing that Patrick says dont exsist. Funny thing is that my aunt works for a housing authority and says it is about 30 % noncitizens living in that housing and half of them get family members to stay there also that are not supposed to be there. On top of that they get Ma health. What the hell do I bother working for, they end up with more then I got after they work there under the table job. They get a welfare check, free rent, free medical, food stamps and then still probably take home about $375 a week of spending cash from work. I dont got that left over in my check every week.


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> This is what it's come to for you people huh? posting right wing news paper articles about the guy? Again I can't say it enough.
> You are the reason the public hates Healey. Good job guys!


So you deny the FACTS in those articles? Or you are so blinded you don't care? You think things are bad now, just wait until Deval is Governor. Corrections will be the hardest hit. Inmate Advocacy groups will love Deval. I wouldn't be shocked if he kept Dennehy.

P.S. You seemto keep harping on how the public doesn't care about cops. Face it, the public doesn't know or care that C/O's even exist. They would rather not even think about it.


----------



## bbelichick

Meet Crazy Irish's man...

Patrick wants to add 1,000 police officers throughout the state, and to both reduce property taxes and allow cities and towns to impose local taxes. 



He is opposed to reducing the state income tax from 5.3 percent to 5 percent, though voters approved lowering the tax in a 2000 ballot question.


Patrick also favors the issuing of driver's licenses to illegal immigrants.

Patrick's legal career includes working for the NAACP Legal Defense and Education Fund and being a partner in two Boston law firms. In 1994, Clinton appointed Patrick assistant attorney general for civil rights. He served until the end of 1996.


After leaving Washington, D.C., Patrick was general counsel for Texaco from 1999 to 2001 and for Coca-Cola from 2001 to 2004.



I thought he said he had "experience in Criminal Justice" ??

This State is in trouble...


----------



## USMCTrooper

"Patrick" is an irish name.........and deval is crazy.


Anyone here think that we've been dealing with the devil in disguise all along here????


----------



## Guest

Thanks for proving my point AGAIN!


----------



## kwflatbed

crazy irish said:


> Thanks for proving my point AGAIN!


What that you are A-Hole Patrick ?????


----------



## kwflatbed

*Candidates launch final full week of campaig rallying supporters *

*By STEVE LeBLANC 
Associated Press Writer*


LYNN, Mass. (AP) -- Kerry Healey warned the election of Democrat Deval Patrick would usher in an era of one-party rule on Beacon Hill, while Patrick said Healey sounded increasingly "desperate" as the candidates for governor entered the last full week of campaigning.
Healey, stumping for votes Sunday at a Halloween costume parade at Boston's Castle Island, said only she, as a Republican, could hold back the Democratic appetite for higher taxes, lax crime laws and a poor business environment.
It's a theme Healey hopes will help her close a more than 20-point gap with Patrick in the final week of the campaign.
"People have perhaps gotten to the point where they take balance on Beacon Hill for granted. They just assume that there's going to be somebody on Beacon Hill who's going to speak out in favor of the taxpayer," Healey said.

Republicans have held the governor's office for the past 16 years, while Democrats have ruled the Massachusetts House and Senate.
"We're going to lose that if Deval Patrick is elected," she said. "There's a lot of danger to one-party government."
Patrick, speaking to about 500 supporters at North Shore Community College in Lynn, said Healey's argument is a red herring designed to distract voters.
Patrick said Massachusetts has little to show after four years of "balanced government" under the administration of Gov. Mitt Romney and Healey, his lieutenant governor. The state has lost population, fallen to 42nd in the country in job growth and "radically defunded" support for public colleges and universities, he said.
"That all came and is coming during this so-called balanced government," Patrick said. "Forget about party. That's the point. I'm not just running to be governor of Democrats. I'm running to be governor of the whole commonwealth."
He added, "there's a lot that seems desperate about her campaign and seems about changing the subject."
Independent Christy Mihos and Grace Ross of the Green-Rainbow Party are also running for governor, but polls have shown both stuck in the single digits in terms of voter support.
As they gear up for the final push, both major party candidates had clear tasks ahead. Healey is faced with overcoming Patrick's hefty lead in the polls while Patrick has to guard against his backers being overconfident and taking the election for granted.
That momentum grew Sunday as Patrick won the endorsements of three newspapers: The Boston Globe, the Telegram & Gazette of Worcester and the MetroWest Daily News of Framingham. Healey called the endorsements "not surprising."
Confidence mixed with caution was a message Patrick emphasized during his 20-minute speech, as he joked about the early days of his long-shot campaign, and urged supporters to "go get 'em."
After the Lynn rally, Patrick headed to another rally in Healey's hometown of Beverly and then onto Methuen.
Healey and Patrick also used the day to take shots at each other.
Healey again tried to push Patrick into a one-on-one debate, saying "he wants to simply get into office without telling anybody what it is, in fact, that he intends to do." Patrick said Healey "has a million excuses for why the campaign she's running is not her responsibility."
Patrick also said he hopes voters "fire" him and running mate Tim Murray in four years if they don't deliver on their promises.
One of those who turned out to hear Patrick was Esther Vargas, 29, an office manager at a charter school, who was urged to come to the rally by her 9-year-old daughter, Raeshean.
Vargas was impressed.
"I think he's great. If he hadn't convinced me yet, he's convinced me now," the Lynn woman said after the rally. "He's seems to be very down to earth, in it for the little people. He seems to understand that we might not have it all, but he's going to help us out."
Her daughter, Raeshean, said she became interested in Patrick after watching political advertisements and listening to his ideas.
"I think he knows what he's saying and that he knows what he wants to do and he wants to help everybody and he's in it for a good cause," she said.
Healey also picked up support on Sunday, winning the backing of a Democratic lawmaker, Rep. Brian Wallace, who represents the South Boston neighborhood.
Wallace said he's never spoken to Patrick, but when he needed help saving a drug treatment center or opening a high school for young people trying to stay off drugs, Healey was there.
"As far as I'm concerned her word is good. I think she's honest ... and I also like (Healey running mate) Reed Hillman. I served with him in the Legislature and he's a standup guy. That's why I'm standing up." Wallace said. "With me it's all about loyalty. She's been good to me and she's been good to my community ... when we needed her, she was there."
Healey has her work cut out for her. Polls released this past week by WHDH-TV and Suffolk University, as well as WBZ-TV and The Boston Globe, showed Patrick leading Healey by 25 points and 24 points, respectively.
The lieutenant governor's unfavorability rating has also spiked, with poll respondents citing her use of negative advertising.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> "As far as I'm concerned her word is good. I think she's honest ... and I also like (Healey running mate) Reed Hillman. I served with him in the Legislature and he's a standup guy. That's why I'm standing up." Wallace said. "With me it's all about loyalty. She's been good to me and she's been good to my community ... when we needed her, she was there."


Interestingly enough, where did Tom Reilly and Chris Gabrieli disappear too? In almost every election, after the primary the losing candidates rally behind their party's choice. Why haven't we seen that here?????


----------



## morlok99

Thats a good question. I'd bet that they feel the same way I do- both candidates for governor are no good. They're both back-and-forth on issues, and seem to tailor their responses to the questions posed to them to what the audience at the time wants to hear.
Neither candidate is going to do any good for the law enforcement community in the Commonwealth.


----------



## Guest

gooday said:


> The articles above are fact, and tell the history of this man. By the way basketballs are a privledge not a right, so he realy does know nothing about corrections.
> 
> On another subject, the cocent decree, better known here in ma as a part 10 list under civil service. Why should the standards be lower for minority groups? Is that not another way of segragating those people by not treating everyone as equells. This is just a very bad way of giving a person a job that dont deserve it. Then when they get it they wont apretiate it just like most thing that are given to people that dont earn anything. Kind of like illegals in public housing that Patrick says dont exsist. Funny thing is that my aunt works for a housing authority and says it is about 30 % noncitizens living in that housing and half of them get family members to stay there also that are not supposed to be there. On top of that they get Ma health. What the hell do I bother working for, they end up with more then I got after they work there under the table job. They get a welfare check, free rent, free medical, food stamps and then still probably take home about $375 a week of spending cash from work. I dont got that left over in my check every week.


lol lol lol You sound more ignorant than the illegals your complaigning about. I think I would rather have them in this Country than you! With friends like you Healey doesn't need enemies!:-D


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> lol lol lol You sound more ignorant than the illegals your complaigning about.


Ur kidding me right?

We have people that are here legally and work the system like that. I wouldn't put it past any illegal to be doing the same thing.

You tell me why an illegal should get in-state tuition when someone who is in this country legally but lives out of state has to pay more?

Here is a quote from Patrick on the issue with driver's licenses for illegals:
"people are not coming to Massachusetts to get a drivers license, they're coming to get jobs."

He is so full of BS it comes out of his pores. There is a world outside those concrete walls and barbed wire fences, explore it.


----------



## Mongo

djgj200 said:


> Ur kidding me right?
> 
> We have people that are here legally and work the system like that. I wouldn't put it past any illegal to be doing the same thing.
> 
> You tell me why an illegal should get in-state tuition when someone who is in this country legally but lives out of state has to pay more?
> 
> Here is a quote from Patrick on the issue with driver's licenses for illegals:
> "people are not coming to Massachusetts to get a drivers license, they're coming to get jobs."
> 
> He is so full of BS it comes out of his pores. There is a world outside those concrete walls and barbed wire fences, explore it.


Attaboy Dig,

Anybody gives you any shit just come to me buddy.


----------



## Guest

Hey did ya hear the latest? Mass. is in no way ready for a terrorist attack. Way to go Romney / Healey. Oh and lets not forget the two little girls shot in there home by stray bullets yesterday. Wow i'm so glad kerry healey has been fighting crime in this state. Imagine how bad it would be if we didn't have Romney/ Healey. boy they sure have been on top of things huh?


----------



## Mongo

crazy irish said:


> Hey did ya hear the latest? Mass. is in no way ready for a terrorist attack. Way to go Romney / Healey. Oh and lets not forget the two little girls shot in there home by stray bullets yesterday. Wow i'm so glad kerry healey has been fighting crime in this state. Imagine how bad it would be if we didn't have Romney/ Healey. boy they sure have been on top of things huh?


Deval Patrick wants to coddle the terrorists and let them eat Tuna,and play Basketball with properly inflated balls when they come.

Then when we catch the assholes that shot those poor little babies he will defend them and make sure they don't do any time.

Of course if they did time in your house you would give them extra blankets and tell them how much you understand their plight.

Liberal freakshow.


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> Deval Patrick wants to coddle the terrorists and let them eat Tuna,and play Basketball with properly inflated balls when they come.
> 
> Then when we catch the assholes that shot those poor little babies he will defend them and make sure they don't do any time.
> 
> Of course if they did time in your house you would give them extra blankets and tell them how much you understand their plight.
> 
> Liberal freakshow.


Damn straight.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey-Hillman for Corner Office
*By *Boston Herald editorial staff*
Tuesday, October 31, 2006

*K*erry Healey is a far better candidate and a far better person than the campaign she waged. 
 The *Kerry Healey* we have gotten to know during her years as lieutenant governor is smart, committed and passionate about the issues that are important to the people of Massachusetts - issues like education and lower taxes and keeping your word to the voters. But it is an unfortunate fact of political life that few people in this state got to know that woman and her able running mate, Reed Hillman, former head of the state police and a former legislator.

It is even more unfortunate that this campaign hardly ever focused on issues, because there Healey is clearly the strongest candidate. Not only does she support the voter-approved tax rollback of the state income tax to 5 percent, she also took a no new taxes pledge. It doesn't get much clearer than that. Contrast that with the utter arrogance of a candidate who thinks it's perfectly fine to ignore the will of the voters. The Democratic-dominated Legislature has already done that. Do we really want someone in the Corner Office openly enabling that kind of behavior even before an election? 
 On every education issue that is important to the parents and students of Massachusetts Healey sides with them and not with the teachers' unions, which have opposed everything about education reform except pay raises. 
Healey is for lifting the cap on the number of charter schools, often citing the more than 15,000 students on waiting lists for existing schools. She is for merit pay for individual teachers, especially those in hard-to-find specialties like math and sciences. And she supports MCAS as a graduation requirement. All of this she has done without reservation - and without a laundry list of qualifying phrases. 
Her 50-point plan lets voters know exactly where she stands on a variety of other issues. Her proposals for freeing cities and towns from the financial burden of their own pension systems and allowing them to contract with the state's Group Insurance Commission for health care would mean a cost savings of millions of dollars at the local level. 
That's what we mean about her thoughtful, clear and principled stands on the issues. You can agree or disgree, but at least voters know what kind of administration Kerry Healey would preside over. And, at the end of the day, she would indeed be a brake on the free-spending ways of the Democratic leadership of the Legislature. Or do we really want a gazebo on every town green, courtesy of the taxpayers? 
The Boston Herald is pleased to endorse the real Kerry Healey, a woman who is fully qualified to lead this state as governor.


----------



## Guest

I have already filled out my absentee ballot and Healey got my vote without any second guessing.


----------



## CJIS

Anyone here voting for me?


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> Deval Patrick wants to coddle the terrorists and let them eat Tuna,and play Basketball with properly inflated balls when they come.
> 
> Then when we catch the assholes that shot those poor little babies he will defend them and make sure they don't do any time.
> 
> Of course if they did time in your house you would give them extra blankets and tell them how much you understand their plight.
> 
> Liberal freakshow.


Sorry wannabe but our Republican Kerry Healey deciple Sheriff has been the one hugging inmates for years and Kerry Healey has done nothing but support it. We on the other hand have fought against such things for years.
Romney/Healey appointed the DOC commisioner who let cons have a freakin Circus, birthday parties and a big Christmas parties for lifers. You have no idea what the hell your talking about. 
Oh yeah just read how the Govenors panel on domestic violence wants Healey to resign! I love it, Romney appointed them and they wont even back her sorry ass.


----------



## Andy0921




----------



## Mongo

crazy irish said:


> Sorry wannabe but our Republican Kerry Healey deciple Sheriff has been the one hugging inmates for years and Kerry Healey has done nothing but support it. We on the other hand have fought against such things for years.
> Romney/Healey appointed the DOC commisioner who let cons have a freakin Circus, birthday parties and a big Christmas parties for lifers. You have no idea what the hell your talking about.
> Oh yeah just read how the Govenors panel on domestic violence wants Healey to resign! I love it, Romney appointed them and they wont even back her sorry ass.


When you say we,is that like your other personality,cuz I have yet to hear anyone in your profession spu out such disgusting bullshit support for Devil except you.

If Devil does make it you will be choking on the foolish bullshit you have been spuing you unhappy little man.

You really need to retire and get in touch with reality so you don't implode.

You should seek counciling.

I hope your gonna be allright.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Convicted Rapist Speaks Out on Behalf of Patrick*

The convicted rapist at the center of Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey's negative ad campaign speaks out on behalf of Democrat Deval Patrick. Ben Laguer wrote a letter to a Fitchburg newspaper, saying Healey doesn't know all the facts of his case.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1331792&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> Oh yeah just read


Now what little credibility you had is gone. We all know you can't read.


----------



## JoninNH

Mongo said:


> When you say we,is that like your other personality,cuz I have yet to hear anyone in your profession spu out such disgusting bullshit support for Devil except you....
> 
> I hope your gonna be allright.


I don't. I hope he explodes from a terminal case of fullofis bullshitis.


----------



## Guest

lol Thats it dummies don't even address the points I brought up just start using profanity and calling people names.............and you call yourselfs cops? Man are we in trouble. Maybe you people are why the crime rate is soaring. 
Oh yeah you forgot to mention how Kerry Healey hired an attorney in her administration named Golberg. He was that rapists attorney. You know the rapist you keep talking about..............awwww whats the matter boys? no comment?


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> Oh yeah just read how the Govenors panel on domestic violence wants Healey to resign! I love it, Romney appointed them and they wont even back her sorry ass.


You are such a feebleminded idiot. That was just to take a shot at Healey and support Deval. It was because Healey attacked Deval for his rapist buddy, Legeur.

"Several signers of the letter are registered Democrats and made donations to Patrick. "

http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=164966


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> Oh yeah you forgot to mention how Kerry Healey hired an attorney in her administration named Golberg. He was that rapists attorney. You know the rapist you keep talking about..............awwww whats the matter boys? no comment?


You mean, his ACTUAL attorney, the one appointed to represent him? Or the rich bleeding heart liberal cop hater that spent his own time and money in an attempt to free him (despite not being his Attorney or being assigned to his case)

See the difference, dope? Some of us have actually testified in court and not just watched as some guy stood there leg shackled. We know how the system works. There is a HUGE difference between an Attorney doing their job and what Patrick did. Patrick wasn't acting as an Attorney for Legeur, he was an ACTIVIST.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey seeks traction in bid to be Mass. governor*

By STEVE LeBLANC , Associated Press writer

WORCESTER - It was a pivotal moment in the race for governor and Kerry Healey was just where she wanted to be: surrounded by the families of crime victims in a hotel conference room about 40 miles away from Boston and the "insiders" on Beacon Hill. 
Healey, trying to chip away at Democratic rival Deval Patrick's lead in the polls, was at the height of a hard-charging drive to portray Patrick as soft on crime. 
The focus of the attack was Patrick's past support for convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer. Patrick had acknowledged writing letters on behalf of LaGuer, convicted of tying up and raping a 59-year-old Leominster neighbor in 1983, and contributing money for DNA tests. 
Standing next to Healey were Bob and Beth Barry, the children of LaGuer's victim, who painted Patrick as uncaring. 
"Deval Patrick called our home to apologize for this becoming a campaign issue. He did not apologize for supporting Ben LaGuer," Bob Barry said. "Our family asks why are you helping any (convicts)? What side are you on?" 
Healey echoed Barry's words. 
"These families have suffered terrible losses and they needed a willing partner to help them make changes to the system," Healey said. "Deval Patrick has made it a pattern of putting the interests of criminals ahead of the rights of victims." 
It was a highlight of a campaign in which Healey has struggled to find her footing as she seeks to succeed Republican Gov. Mitt Romney. She's been walking a fine line between trumpeting the administration's successes and distancing herself from Romney as his popularity slid among voters. 
It wasn't supposed to be like this. 
Throughout much of the year, Healey was a political afterthought to the fierce, three-way race for the Democratic nomination, waiting to see who would come out on top. In past elections, the winner of the Democratic primary has emerged beaten and bloodied - easy political prey for the Republican nominee. 
This year, Patrick roared out of the primary with a strong win. Adding to Healey's woes were the presence in the Nov. 7 general election of two other candidates - independent Christy Mihos and Green-Rainbow Party candidate Grace Ross. 
Healey tried to compensate by drawing sharp distinctions with Patrick. She favors lifting the state limit on charter schools; he doesn't. She would crack down on illegal immigrants; he would give them driver's licenses. She signed a "no new taxes" pledge; he didn't. 
But her most telling decision was to return repeatedly to the issue of Patrick's handling of the LaGuer case. 
In one of her campaign's sharpest attacks, Healey ran a television ad showing a woman walking alone in a deserted parking garage against a clip of a television interview during which Patrick described LaGuer as "eloquent" and "thoughtful." A female narrator asks "Have you ever heard a woman compliment a rapist?" 
The ads drew fire from some who said they played on women's fears of being raped, but Healey defended it as fair game. 
"I have always felt these weren't negative ads. These were ads that presented negative information and important information," Healey told reporters before one debate. "I believe that contrasts are never negative." 
But the ads appeared to backfire. In a poll taken after the ads began running, Healey's popularity fell and her double-digit gap with Patrick widened. 
It was a tough political lesson for Healey, who burst onto the state's political scene when Romney tapped her to be his choice for running mate in 2002. 
Healey, 46, was head of the Massachusetts Republican Party at the time and jumped at the chance. She handily beat a fellow GOP challenger to be paired with Romney in the final election. 
In the administration, Healey was given the task of being the liaison to cities and towns at a time when local aid was being slashed. She was also forced to take a back seat to Romney, but remained a loyal second-in-command, particularly when it came to battles with the Democrat-controlled state Legislature. 
But Healey gradually found herself at odds with Romney on other key issues, especially as Romney adopted increasingly conservative positions as he geared up for a possible run for the 2008 Republican presidential nomination. Healey continued to support abortion rights even as Romney shifted his stand. She also supported civil unions for gay couples and embryonic stem cell research, both of which Romney opposed. 
Healey's political transition from lieutenant governor to gubernatorial candidate has had its awkward moments, with Healey forced to take a back seat to Romney during one of the biggest stories of the year, the deadly collapse of ceiling panels in Boston's Big Dig highway project. 
More recently, Healey had to deal alone with the revelations that engineers working for the Big Dig's private project manager Bechtel/Parsons Brinckerhoff were taking part in the tunnel inspections. Romney was out of town at the time. 
Healey would be the first women elected governor in Massachusetts if she wins; former acting Gov. Jane Swift was elected lieutenant governor and elevated to the post when Gov. Paul Cellucci left to become U.S. ambassador to Canada. 
But Healey's gender has done little to endear her to women voters. In polls, she trails far behind Patrick among likely women voters. 
Even some women who support Healey say they're drawn to her policies and experience rather than the prospect of seeing a woman at the state's helm. 
"It really doesn't matter that he's a black male and that she's a white female," said Kirsten Anderson, 33, of Boston, "She knows what to do, now it's just a matter of doing it." 
Anderson, who works for a downtown auditing firm, said she was also drawn to Healey's work ethic. 
"Sometimes I get the sense from politicians that once they're in they're happy just to have one, they're not quite sure what to do with themselves," she said. "I think she already knows what she needs to do." 
Carol Hardy-Fanta, director of the nonpartisan center for women in politics and public policy at the University of Massachusetts at Boston, said the race has been tough for women voters and others who would like to see the state elected its first female governor. 
"This is really in many ways such a difficult race for women who cared about breaking through that ultimate glass ceiling of getting a woman elected governor," said Hardy-Fanta. "It would be great to have a woman governor. It would be a dream." 
Healey faces more than a few hurdles, according to Hardy-Fanta. She's a Republican in a state with far fewer registered Republicans than Democrats. She had little electoral experience other than a pair of failed state representative races. And she could sometimes appear stiff. 
Healey's also had to contend with the plummeting popularity of Romney. Hardy-Fanta faulted Romney for failing to help groom Healey for her own shot at the governor's office. 
"Romney should have used Kerry Healey much more strongly during the four years of his administration," Hardy-Fanta said.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick and Healey each pick up two newspaper endorsements *

The Patriot Ledger of Quincy and The Berkshire Eagle of Pittsfield on Tuesday endorsed Democrat Deval Patrick's campaign for governor, while Republican Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey picked up endorsements from The Republican of Springfield and The Eagle-Tribune Co. newspapers.
The Springfield newspaper warned that Patrick's election would usher in one-party rule in Massachusetts after 16 years with a Republican governor and a Democratic Legislature.
"In a one-party government in Massachusetts, there is no one to save the Democrats from themselves," the Republican wrote in its endorsement.
The Springfield newspaper also wrote that Healey "lets voters know where she stands, while Patrick is better known for his rhetoric and feel-good talk."

In endorsing Patrick, The Patriot Ledger said that Democrat "would bring to the governorship a range of experience that has allowed him to crisscross the state and make connections to people from all walks of life, people looking for a change of culture on Beacon Hill."
The Patriot Ledger also wrote that Patrick "has a fervor that drives his quest for public office and clearly registers with voters."
The Berkshire Eagle said Patrick "will do far better by the towns and cities of the Berkshires than has Gov. Romney or will Lieutenant Gov. Healey."
The Eagle also said Patrick "will challenge the Legislature when necessary and work with it when called upon, ending the political gamesmanship of the past 16 years."
"Healey is the only candidate who promises to keep the state and its cities and towns on an even fiscal keel," said the Eagle-Tribune in an editorial running Wednesday in The Eagle-Tribune, The Gloucester Daily Times, The Salem News, and The Daily News of Newburyport.
The Eagle-Tribune said Healey's positions on social issues are "squarely in the mainstream of public opinion statewide."
"Voters have a choice of keeping the state on a steady course by electing Healey, or risking the wild ride Patrick's candidacy represents," the newspaper group said.
Independent Christy Mihos and Grace Ross of the Green-Rainbow Party are also running for governor.

© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. Learn more about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP faces tough Tuesday
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Wednesday, November 1, 2006

*I*t was Saturday, and I was at the Paper Store in West Roxbury signing copies of my book, when in walks a damp Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey*. She was early for a scheduled rally around the corner. So she grabs a hardcover and hands it to me. I ask her what inscription she wants on the title page. 
"I think it'll have to be 'To Muffy,' " she said. "That's the way I'll always remember you." 
Remember me? Is one of us leaving town, Kerry? 
Sure, it was just a momentary lapse in the public facade of confidence all pols have to maintain, no matter how bleak the polls. But the reality is, someone may be leaving town next Tuesday, and it looks like it's the state Republican Party.

The Massachusetts GOP has had a number of near-death experiences in recent years, but this time it really looks like the next stop could be Whig-ville, or maybe Federalist Junction.


It's a bad sign when the Green-Rainbow party has more statewide candidates on the ballot than the Republicans. And when probably only five Republicans will be left in the 40-person state Senate come January - the lowest number since before the Civil War. In the 160-member House, only 21 Republicans remain, and two of them aren't seeking re-election.

The problem is, next Tuesday could be one of those tidal waves, like 1990. That was the year all sorts of otherwise unelectable Republicans ousted veteran Democrats far down the ballot. A Bible salesman was elected to the Senate from Taunton, an egg farmer won a county office in Essex and a woman from Natick with a phobia about "germs" took the Middlesex Registry of Probate, even though I'm not sure she knew what it was.

This could be one of those years. And that's why it's important to preserve at least some vestige of an opposition that can perhaps one day rise from the ashes.

On Sunday, when I was down on the Cape signing more books, I ran into more Republicans running against the tide. There was Aaron Maloy, seeking a state rep's seat against Sarah Peake, the limousine liberal Provincetown selectwoman who last year demanded that a Max Bohm painting of the Pilgrims voting on the Mayflower Compact be removed from Town Hall. The reason: No women were voting. It was 1620, Sarah, OK?

Another candidate was Will Crocker, who's running against the incumbent Demetrius Atsalis, the rep who claimed he was running a golf tournament for his charity, only at the time he didn't have a charity. There was congressional candidate Jeff Beatty, a veteran who's taking on Bill Delahunt, whose nomination papers also describe him as a "vetran."

Wherever you live, think about throwing some votes to these guys. Even if you think the Republican can't win, don't vote Democratic. It only encourages them.

Another office to think about when you show up at your precinct Tuesday - Governor's Council. Can you imagine the sort of moonbats *Deval Patrick* is going to appoint to the bench? You need somebody there to at least stand up every Wednesday and say, "Not through me." 

My pal Ted Sarandis is running for the Council as an independent against America's Bartender, Mike Callahan. Ted Nation will make it hot for them. Down in Bristol County, a guy named Phil Paleologos is trying to oust the flyweight Councilor Carole Fiola. How can you not like a guy whose signs say "Shawmut Diner" - which he owns. 
 I wish I had space to list everybody. Rick Barton against U.S. Rep. John Tierney, Larry Frisoli against Martha Coakley, Will Whittlesey against state Rep. David Linsky of Natick, yet another tax-deadbeat Democrat. 
As for you, *Kerry Healey*, thanks for buying my book. And no matter what happens, stick around. Things can change a lot in four years, especially when moonbats are running the show.


----------



## CJIS

Don't forget to vote for me!


----------



## gooday

Crazy are you a state c/o, maybe a mcofu eboard member I here so much about. They are the only ones that hate Healey as much as you and out of all the state screws I talk to they dont suport alot of the eboards ideas. You seem to take this Governors race way to personal. It seems that you are more driven by the hate of one candadate more then the issues brought apon by another. I Gave Patrick a chance and listened to him and I got nothing out of it. Dreams and vissions of a better state dont get the job done and thats all he has. All of his ideas have no plan or substance behind them, not a one. If you know of one please do tell. I just dont get fooled because he is a good talker , well so are car salesmen that dont meen they should run the state. Just because he uses the words candor and frankly an awfull lot means nothng to me.


----------



## Mongo

Don't bother trying to get in his head Gooday.

An Inmate threw some poo poo at him and it entered through the orifice we call an ear.

Now he is a shithead.


----------



## Guest

gooday said:


> Crazy are you a state c/o, maybe a mcofu eboard member I here so much about. They are the only ones that hate Healey as much as you and out of all the state screws I talk to they dont suport alot of the eboards ideas. You seem to take this Governors race way to personal. It seems that you are more driven by the hate of one candadate more then the issues brought apon by another. I Gave Patrick a chance and listened to him and I got nothing out of it. Dreams and vissions of a better state dont get the job done and thats all he has. All of his ideas have no plan or substance behind them, not a one. If you know of one please do tell. I just dont get fooled because he is a good talker , well so are car salesmen that dont meen they should run the state. Just because he uses the words candor and frankly an awfull lot means nothng to me.


No I work for Essex County We endorsed Patrick and incase you missed it we took out an ad in the Herald on tues. oct 30. 
Funny you talk about used car salesman. Thats what Republican inmate hugging Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins was before he got into politics and was apointed by Weld. 
Middlesex County is represented by the IBCO. They also endorsed Patrick. Oh yes the IBCO represents everyone Capt. or above in our Dept as well. 
You Say Dreams and vision don't get the job done. Well niether did Romney/Healey's failed policies and cut backs. We already gave Healey a chance and there is no way in hell we would back her. We have already paid to high a price. We have no choice but to go in another direction.
Again you people have no idea what the hell your talking about.
Hey Mall cop Mongo they need you in the food court asap! IDIOT


----------



## kwflatbed

"No I work for Essex County"

He must be one of the s--t house janitors and a$$ wipers with the amount
of smarts that he shows in his posis.


----------



## Mongo

crazy irish said:


> Hey Mall cop Mongo they need you in the food court asap! IDIOT


Must be cuz Crazy Irish is shoving cucumbers up his ass again screaming out Devals name.

Crazy cleanup isle 5.


----------



## Guest

crazy irish said:


> You Say Dreams and vision don't get the job done. Well niether did Romney/Healey's failed policies and cut backs. We already gave Healey a chance and there is no way in hell we would back her. We have already paid to high a price. We have no choice but to go in another direction.
> Again you people have no idea what the hell your talking about.
> Hey Mall cop Mongo they need you in the food court asap! IDIOT


----------



## Guest

*Red-hot Healey scores vs. Deval in debate...finally
*By *Kimberly Atkins and Dave Wedge*
Thursday, November 2, 2006 - Updated: 02:35 AM EST

*L*t. Gov. *Kerry Healey* battled to pin down rival *Deval Patrick* on taxes, crime and immigration last night, demanding that he "tell the truth" as she saved her strongest debate performance for their final prime-time clash. 
 Throwing barbs and often ignoring the rigid rules limiting back-and-forth exchanges, Healey pointedly challenged Patrick's criticism of her as a mere "criminologist" while touting his own prosecutorial experience. 
"I'd like you to please name for us a case in which you were a criminal prosecutor in a court where you put away a criminal," Healey demanded. 
Patrick, who recently said he has never personally tried a criminal case in court, fired back: "Let me tell you what a prosecutor does. 
"I've had to make judgments about whom to charge and with what," Patrick, a former assistant attorney general in the Justice Department, said as Healey gave him a fixed stare from across the podium at New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall. "Those hard cases, about what the evidence is and what is firm and fair. I had to make hard judgments about sentencing, including the death penalty, when I was with the Justice Department." 
"I will not have you trivialize the other part of the work that I have done, which is on occasion represent the unsavory defendant," Patrick added. 
But Healey - fighting against Patrick's double-digit lead in the polls - shot back. "Deval, this isn't about whether or not you were a prosecutor. It's about telling the truth. That is something a governor must do." 
"A governor must be able to look the people of the commonwealth in the eye and tell the truth even when it isn't convenient," Healey added. "Like you were just asking me about the *Big Dig*. It wasn't convenient, but I answered that question. And I will always tell the truth." 
Patrick, allowed by moderator and ABC News commentator Cokie Roberts to rebut, called Healey's assail "extraordinary." 
"You spent all this time trying to distract us all from a record of failed leadership on the economy, on education and health care, and then you come here and talk to me and preach to me about telling the truth," he said as Roberts cut him off. 
Patrick, put on the defensive by a barrage from Healey on immigration issues - including her claim that he wanted to give *illegal immigrants* "a driver's license so they can disappear into society and get on airplanes" - spoke to the live TV camera, not Healey, in response. 
"I have made this point before, and I just don't think you're listening," Patrick said. "First of all, I don't support voting for illegal (immigrants), no one does. Citizens get to vote and only citizens get to vote. (And) I think the issue of driver's licenses is off the table because of new legislation, but I do believe that in-state tuition (is) an issue of fundamental fairness." 
During the debate, independent candidate *Christy Mihos* and Green-Rainbow candidate *Grace Ross* clamored to get attention, with Ross even joking that no one was listening to them, so she'd direct her questions to Mihos alone. 
Afterward, Healey said she wasn't concerned about "old polls" that had her behind. Healey's campaign manger Tim O'Brien said their internal polls had the race "neck and neck." 
Patrick too dismissed polls that showed him far ahead. "Polls don't win an election, voters do," he said. "It's not over until it's over."


----------



## dcs2244

crazy irish said:


> Thats what Republican inmate hugging Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins was before he got into politics and was apointed by Weld.


Crazy, do you mean to tell us that Sheriff Cousins was *appointed for life* by Governor Weld? It seems to me that unless that is the case, he must have had to stand for election at some time since his appointment. So he was a "car salesman"...my barracks commander was a butcher...my first coach was a radioman...my boot was an investment banker. We all came from somewhere...not many were lawmen from day one.

Regarding your comment about 18 members of the council demading Healey resign from same: There are 300 members, the demand was made by 18 people who are "running dogs" for Deval. Eighteen out of three hundred...that's what dhimmicrats call a "mandate".

Sorry about that kid that got killed by "stray gunshots"...we've put Healey in remedial firearms training to avoid that in the future.

No one wants to take your pension away. They want to consolidate and centralize it. Hey, consolidation was good for the MSP, MDC, Registry and Capitol PD's, right? Consolidation and centralization are Deval's "Holy Grail", right? One would think that a collectivist such as yourself would applaud a move to consolidate and centralize pensions *and* healthcare...Deval does. Regardless of who is elected...change is coming...and it will not benefit you or us. We will all ...*PAY*.


----------



## Guest

*Memo to Mihos: A big 'no sale'*
By *Boston Herald editorial staff*
Thursday, November 2, 2006 - Updated: 12:00 AM EST

*O*ne thing is clear after last night's final gubernatorial debate: It's time for the voting public to send *Christy Mihos* a message. Yes, you read that right, send _him_ a message. His name may be on the ballot, can't stop that now, but he's going nowhere - ever. 
A sensible person would have left the race long ago. But Mihos isn't by anyone's definition sensible. He has been tolerated by the hosts of this year's debates. He has been tolerated by his fellow candidates. But last night he went over the line, insisting it's Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* who should leave the race. 
What arrogance! What unmitigated gall from a know-nothing who is only in the race because he can write the checks to finance his own shabby, ego-driven effort. He should never have been allowed on the same stage as Healey and Democratic candidate *Deval Patrick* and last night he proved it. 
By his gazillionth reference to his Massachusetts roots, even the audience was groaning. 
Healey was absolutely right when she shot back that this election "shouldn't be taken frivolously." It may be all one big joke to Mihos, but it's also true that times like these require serious candidates with a commanding grasp of the issues. 
Healey and Patrick have each shown they have that. They have battled over budgets and spending, as they did once again last night. And Healey scored a good solid hit by insisting that the income tax rollback she supports is "only taking money off the table so the Legislature can't spend it" and putting it back into the hands of taxpayers who will put it back into the economy. 
Patrick insisted, "I've been very clear that I have no plans to raise taxes." That word "plans" gives us pause, as it should voters. 
Politics is a sport best played by grownups. We are fortunate to have two such smart, committed people in the game who have proven track records in public service. That's where the race must be joined.


----------



## kwflatbed

'Why don't you tell the truth?' 

Healey comes out swinging in final televised debate 

By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer


BOSTON — Trailing badly in the polls, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey last night accused Deval Patrick of not telling the truth during the final televised gubernatorial debate last night at New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall. 
She challenged Patrick, who was chief of the Justice Department's civil rights division, to name a case he argued in court. Patrick has said repeatedly he is the only candidate for governor to put criminals in prison. But published reports said he spent little time in the courtroom. 
Patrick said he made important decisions about criminal charges and sentencing, including the death penalty, while managing a team of prosecutors in the civil rights division. 
Healey, a Republican, also criticized Patrick's one-time advocacy for convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer, which Patrick initially downplayed. 
"Deval, this isn't about whether or not you were a prosecutor. It's about telling the truth, and that is something a governor must do "¦" Healey said. "I will always tell the truth. Why don't you tell the truth about your involvement in the LaGuer case? Why don't you tell the truth about the state of the economy here in Massachusetts? You need to start telling the truth." 
Patrick, a Democrat, accused Healey of trying to draw attention away from the performance of the Romney administration. 
"You are better than the campaign you have run," Patrick told Healey. "I will tell you, you spend all this time trying to distract us all from a record of failed leadership on the economy, on education." 
He also told her: "Quit trying to scare people into voting for you." 
Healey said Patrick's promises totaled $8 billion in spending, and he had no plan to pay for it. 
"You are going to have to raise taxes in order to fund the $8 billion in new spending you proposed," Healey said. 
Patrick asserted he had no plans to raise taxes. He said all his proposals would not be done at once. He said putting 1,000 new police officers on the street, restoring local aid and providing full-day kindergarten were priorities. 
Patrick opposes completing the final stage of a voter-approved income tax cut, which would drop the rate from 5.3 percent to 5 percent, saying it would hurt local needs. Healey supports the income tax cut. 
Healey entered the debate needing to score a knockout blow, with several major polls putting her down to Patrick by 25 points. She made a direct appeal to fiscal conservatives and moderate voters last night, urging those who support independent Christy Mihos to vote for her instead. 
The debate format allowed the candidates to ask questions. Patrick and Healey focused on each other, drawing a complaint from Green-Rainbow candidate Grace Ross that she and Mihos were being left on the sidelines. 
Mihos and Patrick hit Healey on the revelation that Big Dig engineers from Bechtel/Parsons Brinckerhoff were used to inspect repairs to the collapsed connector tunnel. 
The candidates also tussled over next Thursday's scheduled vote by the state Legislature on a proposal to ban gay marriage. Healey and Mihos both called for the Legislature to send it to a statewide vote, while Patrick and Ross opposed putting gay marriage on the ballot. 
Ross, the only candidate in the race who is not a millionaire, spoke directly to voters, saying she understood their concerns. 
"The other candidates don't go through what we go through every day," she said. "They've got a lot of money and they aren't necessary in touch with what we struggle with." 
Mihos said the Republican and Democratic parties were beholden to special interests and had failed the state. 
He also had a surprising request for Healey earlier in the debate. 
"You can't win," Mihos told her. "At this point, why don't you drop out and support me and let me take on Deval as the only alternative?" 
Last night's debate was sponsored by a media consortium that included the Boston Globe and Boston-area television stations. It was moderated by Cokie Roberts, a political commentator for NPR and ABC News. 
The four candidates will appear in a forum at 9 a.m. tomorrow at UMass Dartmouth. The forum is sponsored by the SouthCoast Alliance, a newly formed coalition that advocates for Greater New Bedford and Fall River. The alliance includes The Standard-Times and the Herald-News, as well as business, religious, educational and neighborhood organizations. 
Tomorrow's forum is expected to focus heavily on SouthCoast issues, including commuter rail, the economy and the siting of a liquefied natural gas terminal in Fall River.


----------



## O-302

Troopers buck union, volunteer for Patrick
By HILLARY CHABOT, Sun Statehouse Bureau
Article Last Updated:11/01/2006 01:42:23 PM EST


Several Massachusetts state police officers are volunteering for Democratic gubernatorial candidate Deval Patrick's campaign despite the fact that a state police union endorsed his opponent, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey. 

State police Capt. Dermot Quinn confirmed that "several" officers are volunteering their time to Patrick's campaign, but he did not say how many. 

State police Lt. Carmelo Ayuso volunteers for Patrick's campaign, but stressed that he does so as a private citizen and not as a state police employee. 

"I like his views, I like what he has to say and I like his plans to govern the state," Ayuso said about Patrick. 

State troopers are allowed to volunteer during their private time for any political candidate so long as they are not involved in "active roles in management, organization, or financial activities," according to Quinn. 

The volunteer work is different than the protective state police details available to the governor and the lieutenant governor. State police have no record of a request for


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Advertisement

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a detail from Patrick. 
Patrick spokeswoman Libby DeVecchi refused to comment on the volunteers, saying only, "there are some people helping with crowd control and logistics and they are volunteering their time." 

Ayuso, who was at a Patrick event in Lowell last week along with two other troopers, admits he sometimes attends the events armed. 

"We don't do security, we do logistics. We do whatever we're asked to do. Hold signs, whatever," Ayuso said. 

State officers can carry their guns off duty, but the Massachusetts police department assumes no liability for the officers' actions when they are volunteering for another organization, Quinn said in a statement. 

Quinn did not respond to questions asking if it's a conflict of interest to use a publicly funded state gun at a political candidate's event if they are not paying for a detail. 

The State Police Association of Massachusetts endorsed Healey earlier this month. John Coflesky, president of the union, called Healey a champion of tough sex-offender and gang laws on Healey's official campaign Web site. 

Healey's running mate, Reed Hillman, formerly headed the state police. "They have the experience, leadership and tough on crime records that are focused on keeping our streets and communities safe," Coflesky was quoted as saying. 

Officials from the union did not return three calls for comment yesterday about the Patrick volunteers. 

Ayuso is not a member of the State Police Association of Massachusetts because he is a lieutenant. All state police officers with the rank of sergeant and below are in SPAM, those who rank as a lieutenant or higher belong to the Massachusetts Commissioned Officers Association. 

Statehouse Bureau Chief Rebecca Fater contributed to this report.


----------



## O-302

Healey for governor
The Lowell Sun
Article Last Updated:11/02/2006 01:18:34 PM EST


We have no doubt that Kerry Healey is the best candidate in the Massachusetts gubernatorial race. She is intelligent, articulate, thoughtful and exceptionally qualified to lead the Bay State toward a bright future. 

Unfortunately, Healey's qualities have been blurred by a campaign that did well to expose Patrick's weaknesses on key issues but did not work hard enough to highlight Healey's many strengths. Healey the governor will be far superior to Healey the candidate. 

Her 50-point plan is a detailed blueprint for how she will govern, while her Democratic opponent, Deval Patrick, has been evasive about what he will actually do and how he means to do it. He speaks generally of bringing "hope," but we can't help but wonder how expensive that hope will be to the taxpayers of Massachusetts. 

On education, Healey supports merit pay for the best teachers, particularly for those working in underperforming schools and those teaching math and science. She wants to lift the cap on charter schools to give parents and students more options, raise the mandatory age of school attendance to 18 to keep kids from dropping out, and retain the MCAS as a graduation requirement. 

Unlike other candidates, Healey won't water down public education in Massachusetts. She understands that a solid academic foundation will allow students to attend college, excel in their careers and boost the state's economic growth. 

Healey supports rolling back the income tax to 5 percent, as approved by voters in 2000. She took a no-new-taxes pledge, will work to reform the state's pension system to eliminate fraud and abuse, will penalize businesses that hire illegal immigrants and will push to allow municipalities to purchase health-care insurance through the state, a move that would save struggling communities millions. 

It is clear Healey understands the concerns and needs of Massachusetts taxpayers and municipalities. She knows residents need good schools, lower taxes and safe neighborhoods, and she will strive to provide those necessities. 

Healey would fight for lifetime parole for Level 2 sex offenders, to reinstate the death penalty for felons convicted of killing law-enforcement personnel, provide loan forgiveness for students pursuing in-demand careers like engineering and forensic sciences, and to make housing more affordable for first-time home buyers. Unlike Patrick, Healey has concrete plans that, with the support of the Legislature, will allow such changes to occur without piling more taxes on overburdened residents. 

There's a lot to be said for checks and balances in government. It's the reason the GOP has held a lock on the corner office for 16 years. The people of Massachusetts know that the Democrat-dominated Legislature is less inclined to bust open the piggy bank and reach for the taxpayers' wallets with a Republican governor standing guard. 

Taking office amid a recession in 2002, Gov. Mitt Romney and Lt. Gov. Healey refused to tax their way out of a fiscal crisis, and for the past two years the state budget has included a $1 billion surplus. 

Although Patrick claims that the state has lost 148,000 jobs under Romney-Healey, his numbers are just plain wrong. The state has 148,000 fewer jobs now than when the state reached its peak, but that peak was reached in February 2001 -- nearly two years before Romney and Healey took office. According to the Department of Workforce Development, the state's job market has rebounded by 61,000 jobs since it bottomed out in December 2003. 

A moderate Republican, Healey will continue to halt some of the Legislature's financial extravagance while reaching out across party lines to get things done and unify our polarized political arena. 

The Sun is pleased to endorse Kerry Healey to be Massachusetts' next governor.


----------



## gooday

Troopers hopping on the Patrick bandwagon
Well I guess we know whos going for the next driving position for the Governor lol. No offense guys I dont even know how you get apointed. But things are looking pretty ugly for Healy even though she kicked the sh%$ out of Patrick in the Debate. Make sure your friends and families get out to vote at least give it a fighting chance.


----------



## bbelichick

gooday said:


> Troopers hopping on the Patrick bandwagon
> Well I guess we know whos going for the next driving position for the Governor lol. No offense guys I dont even know how you get apointed. But things are looking pretty ugly for Healy even though she kicked the sh%$ out of Patrick in the Debate. Make sure your friends and families get out to vote at least give it a fighting chance.


FYI the Minority "Troopers" Association probably has 20 or so SPAM members TOPS, the rest are Commissioned Officers, Correction Officers, etc. It's a misnomer. Deval brags that the Minority Trooper's Association backs him, meanwhile there's 20 of them. Whoopidee doo.


----------



## MM1799

gooday said:


> Troopers hopping on the Patrick bandwagon


Technically its just private citizens who happen to be Troopers who are with Patrick. As stated, they are not in any official capacity nor do they represent the State Police. What Troopers do in there time off is their business.


----------



## dcs2244

It doesn't take a cop or a CO to be a Sheriff, anymore than it takes a lawyer to be a judge. The sheriff is merely an administrator. I'm not saying that it is not desirable to have an administrator who has a criminal justice background...just that it's not necessary.

In any event, one can hardly blame Weld or Healey for Sheriff Cousins: the people freely chose him during an election. If this guy is as big a mess as you aver, then the fault is partially yours (collectively) for not convincing the lemmings about his shortcomings in order to see your guy elected. Blaming Healey (or anyone else) for the guy is like yelling at the sun to prevent nightfall.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Race for governor shifts to region *
_*4 candidates to meet in SouthCoast forum today *_
*By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer 
*
*








***
*Stephan Savoia/The Associated PressFormer Republican Gov. William Weld endorses the candidacy of Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey, right, in her bid for office against Deval Patrick in Boston yesterday. *BOSTON - The final sprint to Election Day begins this morning, when the four candidates for Massachusetts governor clash at the UMass Dartmouth auditorium in a forum sponsored by the SouthCoast Alliance. 
Democrat Deval Patrick and Republican Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey will barnstorm the state in the next four days, but they won't necessarily leave Southeastern Massachusetts behind. 
Patrick is planning campaign stops in Fall River and Wareham on Saturday, and Healey's campaign is tentatively planning another foray into Southeastern Massachusetts before the weekend is over. 
Independent candidate Christy Mihos isn't wasting any time rounding up more SouthCoast votes. After this morning's forum, Mihos is scheduled to meet with representatives of New Bedford's fishing industry from 11:15 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. at the Waterfront Visitors Center at 106 Co-Op Wharf. 
Patrick is hosting a community meeting at 10:30 a.m. Saturday at the Bristol Community College cafeteria in Fall River, then swinging by Wareham High School at noon to meet and greet supporters. 
This morning's UMass Dartmouth forum will focus on SouthCoast issues such as commuter rail, the regional economy, education and the siting of an LNG terminal in Fall River. As the candidates streak across the state in the coming days, they are expected to focus on more general themes. 
A Healey aide called it "closing arguments." 
Healey's campaign is running an upbeat TV ad featuring an endorsement by former New York City Mayor Rudolph Giuliani. 
Patrick is rolling out a new, feel-good ad with footage of his October campaign rally on Boston Common. The ad, which highlights newspaper endorsements, ends with Patrick asking the crowd: "Are you ready for a change?" 
Healey, who spent much of the campaign criticizing Patrick's record on crime, is focusing on traditionally successful Massachusetts GOP themes heading into the final weekend: accusing Patrick of being a tax-and-spend liberal, and saying the state would suffer under one-party rule. 
To underscore those points, she brought former Republican Gov. William Weld to her campaign headquarters yesterday. Weld contrasted his tenure in the governor's office in the 1990s to the economic and tax woes that befell that state in the late 1980s under his Democratic predecessor, former Gov. Michael Dukakis. 
Healey proudly declared herself a "Weld Republican. I'm a social moderate. I'm a fiscal conservative." 
They stood in front of a blow-up of a mock postcard that read "Greetings from Taxachusetts" with the faces of Dukakis, Patrick, House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi and Senate President Robert Travaglini carved on Mount Rushmore. 
Copies of the postcards were later handed out to reporters. 
Healey, trailing badly to Patrick in polls, closed the gap slightly in a CBS4 poll released yesterday. It showed Patrick ahead by 21 points, 55 percent to 34 percent. Previous polls had Patrick up by 25 percent. 
The poll of 664 likely voters had a margin of error of 4 percent. It showed Mihos at 6 percent and Green-Rainbow candidate Grace Ross at 3 percent. 
Patrick did not have any public events yesterday. His campaign said he was busy meeting with staff members and making calls to thank supporters. 
But the pause will end this morning, when all four candidates take the stage at UMass Dartmouth. Later, Patrick has a rally in Boston with U.S. Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill. 
"We've been a grassroots campaign for 19 months, and we are continuing grassroots outreach," said Patrick's spokeswoman, Libby DeVecchi. "Deval has a number of community meetings and rallies where he is going to continue to reach out to voters."


----------



## kwflatbed

"Sorry but going from used car salesman to Sheriff is unaceptible"

What did you do for a living befor the CO job that you claim to work at now??????????


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey eyes big finishing kick at polls*

_*By DAVID WEBER , Associated Press writer*_

BOSTON - Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey has two framed newspaper front pages side-by-side on her office wall. The first one is from primary election day 2002 and proclaims her in a "dead heat" with her opponent. The next day's headline touts her 28-point win over James Rappaport. 
With five days left before this year's election, Healey finds herself in a similar position with one key difference: Two recent polls show her some 25 points behind instead of even with Deval Patrick in race for governor. 
In an interview with The Associated Press, Healey said her experience taught her not to put much stock in polls. Instead, she is trying to hammer home her message that a Republican governor would serve as a "stop sign" to the Democratic Legislature's profligate spending. At the same time, she has been working to equate Patrick with Michael Dukakis, whose tenure as governor represents the days of "Taxachusetts" in the eyes of some voters. 
Yesterday, the man who succeeded Dukakis - former Gov. William Weld - said Massachusetts needs another Republican to hold the line on taxation and to attract new businesses. 
"In the late 1980s and into 1990, it was a time of sharply increasing taxation," said Weld, who took office in 1991 and was re-elected in 1994. Weld, who mounted a failed attempt for the gubernatorial nomination in New York earlier this year, said one of the key missions of a Republican governor "is preventing tax increases in a high-tax state like this." 
With Weld at her side, Healey stood next to a giant postcard of Mount Rushmore, altered to show the heads of Dukakis, Patrick, House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi and Senate President Robert Travaglini. "Greetings from Taxachusetts" was emblazoned across the top of the card. "Mount Taxmore, Beacon Hill, MA," was printed along the bottom. 
"The Dukakis administration had doubled the gas tax. It had increased the income tax four times, and yet, services were cut," Healey said. She said Patrick's reply to her question at Wednesday night's debate about whether he would raise taxes was illuminating. 
"To stand there, as he did last night, and say he didn't have any plans to raise taxes, that is code for, 'The door's open,'" she said. 
The Patrick campaign responded by noting that two high-ranking Republicans who worked in Weld's administration, Mark Robinson and Gloria Larson, endorsed Patrick earlier this week. 
"What will (Healey) do next for a gimmick: jump into the Charles?" Patrick spokesman Richard Chacon said, referring to the time Weld dived fully clothed into the river to demonstrate how clean it was. 
Meanwhile, Patrick scheduled no public events yesterday, preferring to use the day to rally his own troops for the final push toward the Tuesday election. An aide said Patrick gave "pep talks" to his volunteers and staffers in person and by phone in anticipation of an appearance with rising Democratic star Sen. Barack Obama, D-Ill., this evening in Roxbury. 
Patrick also released a new TV ad entitled, "A new beginning," and picked up the endorsement of the North Adams Transcript as well as several weekly newspapers. 
Patrick's running mate, Worcester Mayor Tim Murray, was on the road for the ticket yesterday, making appearances in Natick, Framingham and Milford. Patrick was scheduled return to the campaign trail Saturday with trips to Plymouth, Brockton and Fall River for rallies of his supporters. 
Independent candidate Christy Mihos visited Stonehill College and was slated to appear on radio and cable TV news shows yesterday. 
Healey, Patrick, Mihos and Green-Rainbow candidate Grace Ross are scheduled to have one final debate this morning at the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth. The 9 a.m. debate is not being televised.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Brace yourselves for Duke redux
*By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Friday, November 3, 2006 - Updated: 12:25 AM EST

*M*ike Dukakis was a good governor. And if you don't believe me, just ask *Deval Patrick*. Here's the exchange from the final televised debate Wednesday night. 
*Kerry Healey*: "I'd like to ask you, do you think Dukakis was a good governor, and why?" 
Deval: "I think that Mike Dukakis was a good governor in many ways, and we had challenges then." 
We sure did, Deval, and the biggest challenge of all, at least to us taxpayers, was named M. Stanley Dukakis. 
Sure, Deval's lead in the polls is most likely insurmountable, and tossing a bouquet to the henpecked wimp Mike Dukakis isn't nearly as boneheaded as Liveshot Kerry's "stuck in Iraq" crack.

Still, you can't say now you haven't been warned. 
 But this governor's race isn't about facts, it's about feelings. *Christy Mihos* is in the fight only because his fragile ego was bruised by *Mitt Romney*, and now the self-pity virus has spread to *Grace Ross*, who says she's being ignored, boo-hoo. And all the rich ponytailed guys and knitting post-menopausal trust-funded women are voting for Deval only because it'll make them feel less guilty about their Lexuses and ski condos. 
Hey, it's a moonbat world. 
So it seems only appropriate that the next governor turns out to be a big fan of the "Massachusetts miracle." Deval even uses some of the Duke's most hackneyed phrases, such as "growing the economy" and "investment in the future," which means higher taxes. The Duke was endorsed by rapist-murderer Willie Horton. Deval can tout his nod from Ben LaGuer. 
For those with short memories, let's consider some of the accomplishments of Mike Dukakis:

Phony Social Security numbers issued by the state to illegal aliens so that they could go onto welfare immediately upon arrival in Massachusetts. 
Forty-four murderers had their sentences commuted by the Duke in his first four years. 
Weekend furloughs for first-degree murderers so they can rape and be inducted into the mafia. 
Hiring of gangsters and their relatives at the Mass. Convention Center Authority after Dukakis turned over control of the board to ****** Bulger's brother Billy (now a confidant of Deval Patrick). 
Increased Turnpike tolls at Allston and Weston from 25 cents to 50 cents, and then held a press conference announcing "a 20 percent increase." 
Left-wing judges such as Robert Bonin, Margaret Burnham, Maria Lopez and Suzanne "Let 'em Go" DelVecchio, not to mention Bulger cronies too numerous to mention. 
A proposal for a sales tax on four services, which went down in flames after a state rep who is now the state inspector general began publicly reading a list of all of the hundreds of affected industries. 
Medicaid-funded sex-change operations for New Hampshire residents, followed by taxpayer-funded post-op therapy in Montreal.

"Good jobs at good wages . . . public-private partnerships . . . national model . . . stop the finger-pointing." 
DOR tax audits on political opponents. 
Lt. Gov. John Kerry; House committee chairman John McNeil, a convicted child pornographer; crooked Dukakis education adviser Gerry Indelicato; *Big Dig* creator Freddy Salvucci and Massport hack Dave Davis 
A temporary surcharge on the state income tax, now 17 years old and still in effect. 
Annual banquets at the prisons for members of the Lifers Club, i.e., murderers. 
Blaming all of the state's problems on talk radio (sounds like a Globe editorial endorsing Deval). 
I'm out of space, but there was more, so much more in those 12 rotten years. Mike Dukakis was special, as Deval put it so well, in many ways.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick's price won't be right: Quid pro quos are adding up
*By *Virginia Buckingham*
Boston Herald Columnist
Friday, November 3, 2006

*Q*uid pro quo. In politics, it's Latin for "scratch my back and I'm yours for the favor." *Deval Patrick* used the term more than once in Wednesday's debate, as in "there was no quid pro quo" in return for labor unions spending some $4 million to elect him. It makes you wonder how stupid he thinks voters really are or, conversely, how naive the gentleman from Milton Academy is about Beacon Hill's mores and codes. (Psst, Patrick, quid pro quos aren't usually said out loud, they're implied.)

So what has Patrick implied to secure the backing of some of Beacon Hill's most powerful interest groups? Let's look: 
 
The Massachusetts Nurses Association is running some nasty radio ads on Patrick's behalf. What is it they want? Government-ordered staffing ratios on hospital floors, i.e., an employment protection plan that has little to do with the needs of patients. Some bureaucrat in Boston is going to tell nurse managers at Emerson Hospital in Concord how many nurses must be on a given shift - no flexibility, no understanding that the nurses themselves often determine how many patients they can handle, working cooperatively with their colleagues and supervisors. If Patrick wins, the MNA will have its way. 
The Massachusetts Teachers Association. They've spent the most on Patrick's behalf - some $2.3 million on negative ads, according to an account in the Globe. Ah, what they want is, boiled down, for their members' financial interests to come before children in public schools. Thus, no merit pay (because a rising tide should lift all boats, even the rusted-out clunkers), no additional charter schools, no accountability, thus no MCAS as a graduation requirement, and no more power to those dastardly principals to hire and fire. If Patrick wins, the MTA will have its way. 
The Massachusetts Corrections Officers Federated Union. What they want is the same thing they always want, a sweet contract with no regard to the needs of the entire correctional system, never mind the state's cash-starved criminal justice system. They're not getting their featherbedding deal from the fiscally responsible *Kerry Healey*. If Patrick wins, MCOFU will have its way. 
The Service Employees International Union. Where do I start? Well, Question 3 is as good a place as any. SEIU is behind the initiative to unionize the middle-aged lady down the street who provides child care in her home. More members, more expensive benefits, more power for this union. If Patrick wins, the SEIU will have its way. 
The AFL-CIO. This behemoth wants it all. Here's a peek at its agenda with my explanation in parenthesis: 
1) Prevailing wages (i.e., shutting out local contractors from bidding on school construction, libraries etc.). 
2) Unemployment insurance (i.e. no change in the highest benefits in the nation regardless of cost to employers and job creation). 
3) Paid family and medical leave (another break-the-small-business-bank initiative). 
4) Progressive tax policy (no explanation needed). 
 5) A living wage for all (ditto). 
If Patrick wins, the AFL-CIO will have its way. 
Now back to the bargaining table. A former state government leader who has sat down across his share of tables with unions noted the three big priorities of public sector unions are: preserving health care benefits with no resemblance to private sector plans (90 percent or 100 percent employer contributions, $5 or $10 co-pays); preserving giveaways like five or six personal days and three-plus weeks of sick time; and issues around evaluation and performance. 
"They work overtime to bake that into the contract, weaving a tangled web with threshold tests that make it almost impossible to fire anybody. Each time at the bargaining table they laden in even more cement." 
So says a guy who negotiated without having to worry about who across the table had political leverage with the governor. 
If Patrick wins, quid pro quos are just the beginning.


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP star Weld steps out to stump for Healey
*By *Kimberly Atkins*
Boston Herald Reporter
Friday, November 3, 2006 - Updated: 12:30 AM EST

*F*ormer Gov. William F. Weld - the GOP star who sparked the 16-year Republican reign in the Corner Office - came back to Massachusetts yesterday hoping some of his election magic will rub off on candidate *Kerry Healey*. 
Weld, known as liberal on social issues but fiscally conservative, warned against rampant spending he said would come with a one-party State House if Democrat *Deval Patrick* wins the governor's seat. 
"It's my understanding Gov. Healey's opponent has declined to take a 'no new tax' pledge, or to rule out a potential increase in the income tax," Weld told reporters in the downtown headquarters of Healey, the lieutenant governor. "And I'm here to say that that is potentially corrosive to the employment in the state. I consider that a major jobs issue."

Weld, who took office in 1990 and was followed by a series of GOP governors, said a Democratic governor would scare away businesses. 
 Weld now lives in New York, where he quit the governor's race in June, said voters should put a Republican in office to protect against the "natural tendency for legislators to want to increase taxes." 
But Weld's former chief of staff, Mark Robinson, who backs Patrick, said the needs of the state had little to do with party labels. 
"Bill Weld would agree that this election is about leadership, not party affiliation," Robinson said in a statement yesterday. "Deval Patrick is by far the most qualified candidate to lead Massachusetts." 
Healey joined Weld for the press stump, unlike last week's appearance by Gov. *Mitt Romney* that Healey did not attend. Healey has maintained that Romney has helped her campaign in every way she has asked, but added that she wants to campaign on her own record. 
On Romney, Weld said simply: "As for Gov. Romney, all I can say is he's doing great on the national scene. He's on fire." 
Weld's endorsement comes as Healey tapped a GOP heavyweight, former New York City Mayor Rudolph Giuliani, to appear in a TV ad touting her "smart ideas" on crime, taxes and schools. 
The candidates meet this morning for a final forum, focused on issues facing Southeastern Massachusetts, this morning on the campus of the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth.

[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed

*Final gov faceoff draws largest audience of season
*By *Joe Dwinell*
Community Newspaper Company Managing Editor
Friday, November 3, 2006 - Updated: 04:32 AM EST

*A*bout 570,000 Bay State viewers - the largest audience of the election season - watched the final governor's race debate on TV Wednesday night. 
The debate, run by a group of Boston media outlets, aired on five stations. WCVB-TV (Ch. 5) got the highest ratings with an average of 230,100 viewers during the hour-long, live debate. 
CBS4 (Ch. 4), the only station that wasn't part of the consortium or its promotional campaign, came in second with 154,000 viewers. WHDH-TV (Ch. 7) was third with 122,000 viewers. 
The Oct. 25 debate on CBS4 averaged about 282,000 viewers. 
Today's 9 a.m. gubernatorial forum at the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth won't be televised, but the Herald's Joe Dwinell will blog live from the event on bostonherald.com.


----------



## Guest

dcs2244 said:


> Crazy, do you mean to tell us that Sheriff Cousins was *appointed for life* by Governor Weld? It seems to me that unless that is the case, he must have had to stand for election at some time since his appointment. So he was a "car salesman"...my barracks commander was a butcher...my first coach was a radioman...my boot was an investment banker. We all came from somewhere...not many were lawmen from day one.
> 
> Regarding your comment about 18 members of the council demading Healey resign from same: There are 300 members, the demand was made by 18 people who are "running dogs" for Deval. Eighteen out of three hundred...that's what dhimmicrats call a "mandate".
> 
> Sorry about that kid that got killed by "stray gunshots"...we've put Healey in remedial firearms training to avoid that in the future.
> 
> No one wants to take your pension away. They want to consolidate and centralize it. Hey, consolidation was good for the MSP, MDC, Registry and Capitol PD's, right? Consolidation and centralization are Deval's "Holy Grail", right? One would think that a collectivist such as yourself would applaud a move to consolidate and centralize pensions *and* healthcare...Deval does. Regardless of who is elected...change is coming...and it will not benefit you or us. We will all ...*PAY*.


During the last election Cousins spent half a million dollars to get re elected.
We endorsed one of our own officers to run against him. Cousins got 60 percent while a guy who only spent 40,000 dollars got 40 percent.
Sorry but going from used car salesman to Sheriff is unaceptible to us. If you cant understand why then maybe your in the wrong profession!


----------



## gooday

Thats not bad though, a used car salesman to being your boss wow. lol


----------



## Andy0921

Crazy irish


----------



## ferus fidelitas

real men and real police vote Republican.. whiners and morons vote democ rat... look at the history and party platforms ! democ rats are NO friends of police or correction officers.... wake up..!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Ugh... why do you keep using that "real men vote ______" line over and over? :???:


----------



## JoninNH

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Ugh... why do you keep using that "real men vote ______" line over and over? :???:


Because it's taken as common knowledge that real women vote Republican??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

LOL... you rock! :rock:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey dogs, Patrick dodges, campaigns set for final push
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter
Saturday, November 4, 2006

*D*ARTMOUTH - Facing long odds to save the Corner Office for her party, Republican Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* threw up one last Hail Mary challenge to *Deval Patrick* for a head-to-head debate and called on him to come clean with taxpayers about his spending plans. 
"I'd like to debate Deval one-on-one," Healey said after yesterday's final candidates' forum at UMass-Dartmouth. "I think it's bad for the commonwealth that we haven't been able to do it." 
Healey also called on Patrick to explain how he plans to pay for more than 50 proposals he's floated during the campaign - plans Healey says will cost taxpayers $8.2 billion.

"It's important for people to know how much spending Deval Patrick is suggesting," she said. 
 Patrick dismissed the challenge and refused to slap price tags on his proposals. 
"The voters are sick and tired of Kerry Healey's campaign gimmicks," Patrick spokeswoman Libby DeVecchi said in a statement. 
Spending was a main topic at the final debate, during which Patrick reiterated he would not immediately roll back the income tax to the voter-approved rate of 5 percent if elected. He backed up his stance by citing a planned Route 24 off-ramp for a new industrial park as an example of infrastructure projects the state needs to fund. 
He also vowed to cut through government red tape that has repeatedly stalled the $1 billion commuter rail extension to job-starved Fall River and New Bedford. 
"In the first 90 days of my administration, we will have a timeline for this project," Patrick said. 
Healey, too, pledged to make the project a priority and noted that her administration has been in negotiations with rail companies and has already begun trying to secure funding. 
Independent candidate *Christy Mihos* and Green-Rainbow candidate *Grace Ross* each also threw their support behind the project, which SouthCoast leaders have been desperately pining for during the past decade. 
All four candidates were expected to hit the trail hard this weekend, the last before Tuesday's election. Healey is scheduled to be on a bus tour today that takes her from Walpole to Cape Cod. Patrick held a rally last night at the Reggie Lewis Center in Roxbury with U.S. Sen. Barack Obama (D-Ill.), and had appearances scheduled today in Fall River, Plymouth and Brockton.


----------



## Guest

ferus fidelitas said:


> real men and real police vote Republican.. whiners and morons vote democ rat... look at the history and party platforms ! democ rats are NO friends of police or correction officers.... wake up..!


So tell me how Republicans have been any good for correctrions in this State in the past 10 years?


----------



## bbelichick

crazy irish said:


> So tell me how Republicans have been any good for correctrions in this State in the past 10 years?


Have you ever been a C/O under a Democratic Governor?

I have...You ain't seen nothing yet.

Standby, if you thought it couldn't get worse...it will.

Make sure all your basketballs are inflated to the proper levels and you better not be serving any sandwiches at improper temperatures or else.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Stumping to the finish line
*By *Casey Ross*
Boston Herald Reporter
Sunday, November 5, 2006 - Updated: 12:08 AM EST

*R*epublican Lt. Gov. *Kerry Healey* is battling to gain ground on gubernatorial rival *Deval Patrick*, with a final offensive on taxes painting Patrick as a free-spending liberal whose policies will render the state unaffordable. 
Patrick blasted back yesterday that Healey is continuing to rely on negativity to mislead voters with charges that he is planning $8 billion in new spending. "First of all, I don't know where that number comes from," Patrick said at a rally in Plymouth. "Enough already with the politics of fear."

The candidates are sprinting through the final days of a bruising campaign by targeting critical swing areas north and south of Boston. Both are also mobilizing massive get-out-the-vote drives to mobilize their supporters on Tuesday. 
 Recent polls have suggested Patrick continues to have a commanding double-digit lead, although both campaigns said they will not allow the numbers to affect their efforts in the race's closing stretch. 
At a string of events south of the city yesterday, Healey said Patrick has refused to answer a letter in which she charged that 50 of his spending plans would cost the state at least $8.2 billion. 
"That's spending that's going to come from higher taxes, pure and simple," Healey said at a stop in Brockton. "And higher taxes and a more expensive Massachusetts is what's going to make people leave the state." 
Patrick dismissed her calls for specifics on his spending plans, refusing to engage in what he called campaign gimmickery. "I have been clear that there are some things we need to do and can afford to do to help stimulate this economy," he said. "There are other things that we want to do that can only come if we have economic growth." 
The candidates also sparred over education policies, with Healey saying that Patrick wants to water down requirements of the MCAS test and is beholden to teachers unions. 
Patrick said, "(MCAS) ought to be a graduation requirement - period - but the question is what other measures are there . . . that capture the other dimemsions of a child's education." 
Both candidates have full schedules of events today as they plot their final campaign moves. Patrick is planning stops in West Roxbury, Lowell and Foxboro, while Healey is expected to appear in Methuen and Wakefield before stopping in Boston's North End.


----------



## kwflatbed

*I wonder Why ?? I guess Jackson wants no part of him.*

*Deval's silent 'partner': Why's Jackson MIA on stump?
*By *Dave Wedge*
Boston Herald Chief Enterprise Reporter


Sunday, November 5, 2006 - Updated: 12:07 AM EST

*D*eval Patrick has surrounded himself with top Democrats such as Sen. Barack Obama and former President Bill Clinton during his surging campaign, but another longtime ally has been conspicuously absent from the trail:

The Rev. Jesse Jackson.

Throughout Patrick's career as a top civil rights attorney under Clinton and as a top executive with Coca-Cola and Texaco, the controversial civil rights leader has been by Patrick's side, a trusted advisor on a number of simmering controversies. While Patrick's campaign has been thrust into the national spotlight, thanks to high-profile appearances by Obama (D-Ill.) and Clinton, Jackson has not stumped for Patrick in the Bay State.

In fact, despite their longstanding ties, Jackson has almost entirely steered clear of the race, except for a brief mention Oct. 20 on CNN's "Larry King Live," during which Jackson said: "The idea of what *Deval Patrick* is doing in Massachusetts . . . he's about to win that governor's race. That's a big deal."


Asked about Jackson's absence from the campaign, Patrick advisor Doug Rubin said, "There's no reason why. Some people have come to campaign for us and others haven't. It hasn't been a conscious decision."

In the mid-1990s, Patrick and Jackson joined forces while Patrick was fending off a racial discrimination lawsuit filed in New Jersey by a white teacher who claimed she was fired instead of a lesser-qualified black woman with equal seniority.

The white teacher, Sharon Taxman, won her suit in federal court but the Patrick-led Justice Department fought the ruling. The case was settled out of court in 1998 - averting a key affirmative-action decision by the Supreme Court - after activists led by Jackson raised $400,000 to pay Taxman.

Other cases the pair collaborated on include:

A 1985 case in Selma, Ala., in which Patrick, then a lawyer with the NAACP's Legal Defense Fund, defended three blacks charged with voter fraud. Jackson led a rally in Selma, Ala., in support of the trio.

In 1993, Jackson held protests outside a Denny's restaurant in Dallas to demand an end to discrimination against blacks and pressured the National Football League to block a Denny's exec from buying a team for Charlotte. The next year, Patrick secured a $46 million settlement for a class-action suit against the chain.

In 1996, Jackson lobbied Patrick to file suit to block California's Proposition 209, which repealed the state's affirmative action program. A month later, Patrick challenged the law.

In 1997, Patrick was hired as the first-ever chairman of Texaco's "equality and fairness task force," a year after Jackson threatened a boycott and helped negotiate a $176 million settlement of a class-action racial discrimination suit. Patrick was named Texaco's vice president and general counsel two years later.

In 2000, Jackson helped launch a $1.5 billion discrimination suit against Coke, which was settled for $192 million in 2001. Patrick was named the firm's general counsel that year.

At Patrick's 1994 Justice Department swearing-in ceremony in Washington, Jackson welled up with tears when he told reporters, "We've not had a clear civil rights voice for 12 years. Now there is someone there committed to protecting and enforcing the law." 
 Asked this week about Jackson's influence on his life, Patrick said: "He has at different times in my career been a great partner and a great help."


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Thats really what Massachusetts needs, more Jesse Jackson!!


----------



## Gil

Take a questionnaire and see who you answer most like?

http://www.questiondeval.com/

Questions Deval still needs to answer: 
Deval Patrick - Your 'homework' is due!

Deval Patrick keeps making vague promises without delving into the details of his policy positions. So we here at QuestionDeval.com wanted to lay out a few questions that Deval Patrick has not answered and will not answer.

These are some important issues that the voters of Massachusetts deserve to know before heading to the polls on November 7th. We invite members of the media to ask Deval Patrick these questions.

TAXES
Yes or No, can you guarantee that increasing local aid will lead to lower property taxes?
Yes or No, in 2003 would you have raised taxes to close the budget gap?

Yes or No, do you support allowing cities and towns to raise local option taxes such as a meals, entertainment, hotel/motel, or parking tax after approval of just local government officials?

OUT OF TOUCH
Yes or No, was the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals right on the law to ban 'under God' from the pledge of allegiance? 
Yes or No, should obesity be a disability to qualify for welfare?

Yes or No, will you apologize for your remarks about Mass Fisherman being drunks?
Yes or No, should MA conform to Federal Welfare standards?

CRIME
Yes or No, was Boston Mayor Menino right to reject State Police Officers when offered, to help fight gang violence?
Yes or No, should criminal conviction records be made available over the internet to the general public?
Yes or No, should level 2 sex offenders pictures (not just information but pictures) be on the internet?

REFORM
Do you agree or disagree with the administration increasing funding for Chapter 90?
True or False, the administration has increased funding for Chapter 90 to historic levels? 
Yes or No, will you move state employee co-pays to 90/10?
Your homework is due, Yes or No do you support removing the western tolls?

ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION
Yes or No, do you support efforts by Senator Barrios and State Representative Wolf to allow non-citizens to vote in local elections?
Yes or No, should the state clamp down on voter fraud by requiring voters to present a photo ID at the polls?
True or False, you oppose state efforts to determine citizenship for new voters while at the same time also support Election Day registration for new voters?

INSIDER
Yes or No, should Billy Bulger have gotten his pension increased to include the housing allowance?
Yes or No, was Governor Romney right to fire Billy Bulger from UMass?
Yes or no, have you promised unions that they will have a say in appointing people to your administration?
Yes or No, have you consulted with Mike Dukakis during this campaign?

EDUCATION
Yes or No, do you support Non-Union Commonwealth Charter schools?
Yes or No, do you support giving principals more power to reward individual teachers and to fire under performing teachers?
Yes or No, did you change your position on merit pay for individual teachers after meeting with the teachers' unions?

JOBS
Yes or No, do you support reducing the length of benefits collected from Unemployment Insurance from 30 weeks to 26 weeks to reduce the cost of UI for businesses?
True or False, job employment numbers have gone up under the Romney/Healey administration?
True or False, over 25,000 jobs have been created in Massachusetts since January 2006?

OTHER
Why are you afraid to debate Kerry Healey one on one?
You claim to be an 'outsider', so prove it, who would you vote for in the 2nd Suffolk State Senate race, Dianne Wilkerson, or Samiyah Diaz?


----------



## Guest

bbelichick said:


> Have you ever been a C/O under a Democratic Governor?
> 
> I have...You ain't seen nothing yet.
> 
> Standby, if you thought it couldn't get worse...it will.
> 
> Make sure all your basketballs are inflated to the proper levels and you better not be serving any sandwiches at improper temperatures or else.


Yes I have been a CO under Democrats in the Gov office. It's ten times worse now.
Our Republican inmate hugging Sheriff has destroyed our Jail just like Romney /Healey destroyed the DOC by blaming every problem in the system on the CO. 
Corrections in this state under Republicans has been turned into a political cesspool of unqualified managers and blatant cronyism. It has never been worse and Healey would continue to lower our staffing levels and over crowd our prisons rather than build
more.
You think Patrick is going to let all the criminals out? I got news for ya, it was a Republican idea to expand the braclet program that puts more criminals back on the street without serving a full sentence. It's not now, nor has it ever been about public saftey for Republicans. It's about saving money by getting inmates out of prison faster so they wont have to pay for housing them.
The same is true for their so called "reintergration program" Inmates sit in worthless classes for a few weeks sign their names and get credit for attending then of they go with an early work release job or parole. But guess what? Statistics have shown year after year in this state that none of those programs work and the criminals are still re offending and comming back into the system. 
We see this every day. But what makes matters worse is that Corrections Officers have been a favorite target by Romney/Healey's Corrections Reform Commision. It's made up of a bunch of jack asses most of who have little or no Correctional experiance. They site problems like sick time and this so called culture in corrections that needs to be changed. As you well know Prisons and Jails are one of the most filthiest and violent places in the world to work. I dont know about you but I myself have been healthy all my life but in the past few years have been seriously ill and several of my fellow CO's have come down with bizare infections that are just not normal in other fields of work.
Cuts in staffing levels have resulted in more and more CO's going out injured only to be harrased by managment for doing so.
In my Dept. alone they ad up all your sick time from when you first started. If you have 20% or less on the books then you get a three day suspention without pay. This has even happened to people who were out for long periods of time with legitimate medical problems.
These thing among others are what Republicans have done for us in Corrections. I know you guys ar behind Healey. Thats your decision and I respect it. All we ask is that you respect our decision not to back those who have literaly targeted us for years.


----------



## j809

Why do we even still talk about this. Everyone knows that Deval won and is the next governor. Make the best of it.


----------



## kwflatbed

j809 said:


> Why do we even still talk about this. Everyone knows that Deval won and is the next governor. Make the best of it.


It's not over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## j809

kwflatbed said:


> It's not over till the fat lady sings.


 Who this one?


----------



## gooday

crazy irish said:


> Yes I have been a CO under Democrats in the Gov office. It's ten times worse now.
> Our Republican inmate hugging Sheriff has destroyed our Jail just like Romney /Healey destroyed the DOC by blaming every problem in the system on the CO.
> Corrections in this state under Republicans has been turned into a political cesspool of unqualified managers and blatant cronyism. It has never been worse and Healey would continue to lower our staffing levels and over crowd our prisons rather than build
> more
> They site problems like sick time and this so called culture in corrections that needs to be changed. As you well know Prisons and Jails are one of the most filthiest and violent places in the world to work. I dont know about you but I myself have been healthy all my life but in the past few years have been seriously ill and several of my fellow CO's have come down with bizare infections that are just not normal in other fields of work.
> Cuts in staffing levels have resulted in more and more CO's going out injured only to be harrased by managment for doing so.
> In my Dept. alone they ad up all your sick time from when you first started. If you have 20% or less on the books then you get a three day suspention without pay. This has even happened to people who were out for long periods of time with legitimate medical problems.
> These thing among others are what Republicans have done for us in Corrections. I know you guys ar behind Healey. Thats your decision and I respect it. All we ask is that you respect our decision not to back those who have literaly targeted us for years.


This sounds like a union thing if this is happening not a political one. Go by what you agreed to in your contract on the sick language, put a grievence in and go to arbitration and win. If the language says different then its an easy win, if not someone made a bad deal in your union.But the body voted in the language at one point .I dont agree on Patrick for Gov but if these thing happen take action.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick, Healey end campaign with focus on future* 
_*Candidates thank supporters as vote looms *_
*By DAVID KIBBE, Standard-Times staff writer *

The two front-runners for governor, Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey and Deval Patrick, wrapped up a final, frenetic weekend of campaigning yesterday by rallying supporters to turn out the vote tomorrow. 
Both stuck to their core campaign messages. Patrick, the Democratic nominee who is leading in the polls, urged several hundred supporters not to be overconfident at a rally in the Lowell High School gymnasium. 
"The experts have told us at every step that we couldn't do what we have done," Patrick said. "It's those same experts who are saying we are well ahead in the polls. I'm asking you to ignore the experts now, as you have the last 19 months, because we have still to bring it on home." 
Healey, the Republican nominee, held a community meeting in Wakefield. Early last night, she campaigned in Boston's Italian North End with former Gov. Paul Cellucci, the past U.S. ambassador to Canada, and her running mate, Reed Hillman. 
Republican supporters led Healey down Hanover Street in the North End, in the heart of Democratic House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi's neighborhood, as she received well wishes from shopkeepers and diners. 
Healey and Cellucci ended the tour with speeches to a boisterous crowd of nearly 100 supporters in a packed upstairs room at the Ristorante Fiore. 
"I know how many calls you've made, how many times you've stood out with my signs," Healey said. "I know how hard it has been, but I want to thank you in advance because it will pay off on Tuesday and this commonwealth will be a better place because of it." 
Healey said she would be the only candidate for governor to allow more charter schools and ensure that MCAS remains a strong graduation requirement. She highlighted her support for a rollback in the state income tax from 5.3 percent to 5 percent, saying it would spark the state economy. Patrick opposes the rollback, saying it would hurt local services. 
Patrick, who also campaigned in Norton, continued to blame the Romney-Healey administration for cuts in local aid that he said had left the communities with 700 less police officers. The Healey campaign disputes the number, saying the state has added police during her tenure. 
Patrick, who appeared in Lowell with Worcester Mayor Timothy Murray, the Democratic candidate for lieutenant governor, rarely mentioned Healey by name in his speech. 
"Everyone in the race has a few good ideas, including Kerry Healey," Patrick said. 
However, Patrick criticized the tone of Healey's campaign. The most notable Healey ad, which showed a woman walking in a dark parking garage, slammed Patrick for his support of convicted rapist Benjamin LaGuer. Patrick withdrew his support after helping pay for a DNA test that put LaGuer at the crime scene. 
"Folks who are feeling threatened have thrown everything at me but the kitchen sink, and I expect the kitchen sink any minute now," Patrick said. "I mean, have you seen some of these ads?" 
Patrick told supporters he resisted the urge to fight back with negative ads. Patrick defended his record as a prosecutor while leading the civil rights division of the Justice Department, and as a defense attorney. 
"Don't get me wrong, I have feelings," Patrick said. "She's definitely on my last nerve." 
Healey also complained to supporters in the North End about negative ads, citing the $4 million in independent ads run against her by the Massachusetts Teachers Association and labor unions. 
"We've seen in the last few weeks, the teachers' unions are pouring millions and millions of dollars in negative ads, talking down our schools, attacking the record of our administration, when in fact the facts are all on the other side," Healey said. "On a national assessment, where they test all the first graders and 8th graders in the country on math and in English, for the first time, one state held top honors in all of those areas, and that was Massachusetts." 
Independent candidate Christy Mihos campaigned in Dorchester yesterday and was scheduled to swing through central Massachusetts, the North Shore and Boston today. 
Green-Rainbow candidate Grace Ross was in Middleboro and Boston's Chinatown yesterday. She is unveiling an environmental plan at the Statehouse today. 
The Democratic Party is seeking to retake the Massachusetts governor's office from the Republicans for the first time in 16 years. Former Gov. William Weld began the Republican run of success in 1990. 
But Patrick was leading by 21 points in a CBS4 poll released last week. 
If either of the frontrunners wins, it will be historic for Massachusetts. Patrick would be the state's first African-American governor. Healey would be the first woman elected governor in state history. 
Acting Gov. Jane Swift was elevated from lieutenant governor when Cellucci resigned in 2001 to become the U.S. ambassador to Canada. 
Weld appeared with Healey last week, and Healey will campaign across the state today with Gov. Mitt Romney. Stops are planned in Gloucester, Worcester and Needham. 
Cellucci told the North End supporters that he was proud to campaign for Healey and Hillman. 
"They are the only two people right now to make sure that we keep balance in our state government," Cellucci said. "They are the only two people that make sure we don't return to a one-party government that was so disastrous for our state in the nineteen-eighties." 
But Patrick told the Lowell crowd that he welcomed Republicans and independents in his campaign. 
"There are all kinds of people who have come to this campaign and helped it transform from a political campaign into a movement for change," Patrick said. 
Date of Publication: November 06, 2006 on Page A05 
 

*







*


----------



## Guest

gooday said:


> This sounds like a union thing if this is happening not a political one. Go by what you agreed to in your contract on the sick language, put a grievence in and go to arbitration and win. If the language says different then its an easy win, if not someone made a bad deal in your union.But the body voted in the language at one point .I dont agree on Patrick for Gov but if these thing happen take action.


Putting in grievance is a great idea. unfortunatly Romney got rid of almost all the hearing officers and the case logs for grievances are backlogged for ever.
Oh yeah he also got rid of the secretary of labor. Republicans don't care what the lanuage says. they are anti union through and through. We, in the County systems work for elected officials not career law enforcment people and thats what makes it political. At least on our level anyway. One example is a LT. in our dept who happened to be a supporter of the sheriff's oponent in the last election was demoted to officer for having a minor disagrement with a supervisor. It took all of a year to get the case heard. the Sheriff sent a team of lawyers to each hearing. They lost and that person was given their LT. bars back. The dept spent thousands and thousands of our taxpayer money trying to screw somone for political reasons and lost. 
The latest harrasment is they send two Capts in a marked car to your house when you call in sick. Nice huh? my advice to our guys on this issue is one, grieve it and two, a very large mean dog!


----------



## Andy0921

j809 said:


> Who this one?


I want her:hump:


----------



## j809

YEah, you'll see her in BARN YARD FUN video.


----------



## Andy0921

Lmao


----------



## Guest

Are we all ready for a Democrat Governor, and Legislature? Its about time our rights are protected from the overzealous assholes who really are the genuine criminals .


----------



## Guest

I'm so happy that Healy is History


----------



## Andy0921

Alright, which member are you that logged out?


----------



## Guest

Its a mystery. Just like the missing drugs from the Hyde Park evidence lock up.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Oooo, wow! Check out the cool guy, tossing out the bombs anonymously! 8) 

Who gives a shit?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Get Out And Vote Today*

*Vote Healy*


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> *Vote Healy*


Healey


----------



## gooday

I.N.S should sit at the polls and wait for the illegals that are using the obituaries to vote and snage them up. I would not be suprized if this happens , I hope they check I.D's because they never do were I vote. Mr smith dies on apple lane a week before and he is still registered so all they have to do is use his name and address. This also works for people to vote twice. They should check I.D's


----------



## CJIS

1 and 45 min. left to vote! Get your ass out there if you haven't yet.


----------



## Guest

npd_323 said:


> 1 and 45 min. left to vote! Get your ass out there if you haven't yet.


Thanks for reminding me. Gotta give Deval my vote.


----------



## kwflatbed

November 7th, 2006
*Running out of ballots*

Posted by *Joe Dwinell* at 6:40 pm


It appears the voting is so brisk in Boston they are running out of ballots.
Voters at the Lucy Stone School in Dorchester are being asked to hold tight as poll workers chase down more forms, a voter in that line tells us. The Secretary of State's office just confirmed the late rush for more ballots as people pour out of work.
Voting around the state is high, reports Brian McNiff spokesman for the Secretary of State's office and it's soaring above 50% of the registered voters in some Boston precincts.
There are 3.99 million voters in the Bay State - a lot of them are voting. The all-time voting record (percentage wise) was in 1970 when then Boston Mayor Kevin White fell to GOP's Frank Sargent. In that race, 76% of the state's voting pool jumped in.


----------



## CJIS

Polls are closed and DP is projected winner


----------



## Skiierxxx06

grreeeaaat so what state should I move to? CA is looking nice


----------



## kwflatbed

*Top Races Glance**MA-TopRaces-Glance-Governor*C

*Deval Patrick (Dem)*17,489*56%*









*Kerry Healey (GOP)*11,145*36%*








*Christy Mihos (Ind)*2,091*7%*








*Grace Ross (Grn)*609*2%*








Precincts Reporting - *23* out of *2166* - *1%*


----------



## Andy0921

We got Jodi Rell here


----------



## Andy0921




----------



## Skiierxxx06

anyones thoughts on question one? I voted no, but had personal reasons behind it.

lmao haha nice pic and ya too bad I think we are screwed lets just hope its just one term ughhh the thought


----------



## Gil

Patrick elected governor, restoring Democrats to Corner Office

We are so screwed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Doesn't the Mass Governor appoint all the judges there for a life term. Just when you thought Dukakas set the criminal justice system back 20 years, wait to see what this guy puts on the bench!!! Get ready for all the NAACP and ACLU lawyers to wearing black robes soon. Nothing beats a good activist judge.


----------



## Home Wood

I may change my mind on moving back to Mass. You think the civil service system is unfair now...
I voted all republican today down here in North Carolina.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

It's sad to think that the majority of voters in the Commonwealth are that undereducated and ignorant that they elected a governor into office who described a convicted rapist as "eloquent and thoughtful." I wonder if the grandmother who was raped for 8 hours by that person thought her attacker was eloquent and thoughtful?

This is why you shouldn't send your kids to public schools. :NO: You'll end up with election results like this.


----------



## Guest

Well that means we all need to watch Patrick like a hawk so we can prove crazy irish really is effing crazy for voting for him.


----------



## Home Wood

Maybe he should be raped for 8 hours, so he can see for himself if it's eloquent and thoughtful. Maybe all the poor mistreated minorities from down south will suddenly flood to the Bay state..I'll prealert you guys if lot's of moving trucks start leaving town.


----------



## Skiierxxx06

I'll prealert you guys if lot's of moving trucks start leaving town.[/quote]

:L:


----------



## Home Wood

:85565:


----------



## Andy0921

How much did that douche bag win by?


----------



## Skiierxxx06

56 % Healey Conceded as of 9:40 pm


----------



## Home Wood

I demand a recount!:cussing:


----------



## gooday

I'm going out drinking who's comming along. Its going to be a long four years. I 'll let you cops know who he lets out of jail so you can catch them faster before they kill anyone. I think I saw Ben Laguer thumbing down the street already. God be with us.


----------



## gooday

I went to vote by the way and they didnt even ask for I.D. We should have gone through the obituaries and voted in the registered dead guy like Duvals illegals and got to the polls before them.What can you do? Then again maybe he wont do bad , then again I also said maybe Healey would win. I hope the foods warm for the inmates tomorrow at work I dont want to get in trouble with there boss Duval Patrick.


----------



## Guest

Channel 7's live coverage of the election:
http://www1.whdh.com/video/mi_live_2.html


----------



## Home Wood

gooday said:


> I went to vote by the way and they didnt even ask for I.D.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not asked for my ID either, I even had it in hand and asked the woman if she wanted to look at it, she said no. I could have looked at the unsecure roster on the table and simply have picked a name with the address right under it and have been given a ballet. Nice huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I bet you'll be seeing a lot of these popping up in MA come January. haha.


----------



## Home Wood

Maybe this will work in my favor. Here's how; the crime rate will go up, thus causing the need for more officers. Then I apply and move home.


----------



## Skiierxxx06

so anyone know how SC is? Got a friend moving there been begging me to go too. This just mite be the final reason to go so anyone know of any deps or work down there any info would be greatly appreciated feel free to pm me


----------



## Guest

The Fat Lady Sings


----------



## Guest

Just in case you didn't notice. Masscops endorsed this guy.


----------



## kwflatbed

Unregistered said:


> The Fat Lady Sings


A very sour note for the state of Massachusetts.

All the A$$es that voted for Patrick and Kennedy
deserve what they get, $hit on a platter to eat
for the next few years.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> All the A$$es that voted for Patrick and Kennedy
> deserve what they get, $hit on a platter to eat
> for the next few years.


Don't forget those that voted for Coakley.


----------



## Gil

Unregistered said:


> Just in case you didn't notice. Masscops endorsed this guy.


Mass C.O.P. "The Massachusetts Coalition of Police*"* endorsed him NOT MassCops (being us)


----------



## Guest

And Muffy spent $11M on this. I hope Sean gets some tonight.


----------



## USMCTrooper

*







*

*TOGETHER WE CAN............REPEAT HISTORY*


----------



## Mongo

djgj200 said:


> Don't forget those that voted for Coakley.


Once again you have made a statemet without the knowledge to do so.

Martha Coakley is more than qualified.She is a strong supporter of law enforcement and victims of crime.

I have dealt with her professionally as a police officer and personally as a victim of crime.

Martha Coakley is a class act. She is an intelligent,professional,compassionate person and we are fortunate to have her as Attorney General.


----------



## Guest

if you say so....

The NRA didn't give her a good rating and that is just another reason I had to vote against her. I have other reasons I'd rather not share.


----------



## Mongo

Ya more *BS. *(_I have other reasons I'd rather not share)_just grow some balls stop working at the home entertainment movie store and join a branch of military service.

I would say join the Marine Corps but you would just be wasting their time and yours cuz they would figure you out in a couple of days and boot you out.

Oh yeah and F^%ck the NRA.


----------



## NBPD

Ahh, there goes the local municipalities details along with the Quinn bill. I give it about 1 year for it to fall through.


----------



## kwflatbed

"Oh yeah and F^%ck the NRA."

That was an uneeded comment.


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> Oh yeah and F^%ck the NRA.


That's a very intelligent statement.

You mean the NRA that established modern police firearms training? The NRA that pays a large death benefit to LE members who die LOD?


----------



## Mongo

I was pissed and trying to get under the kids skin.

I take the NRA comment back.


----------



## kwflatbed

Mongo said:


> I was pissed and trying to get under the kids skin.
> 
> I take the NRA comment back.


Thank You !!
Harry
NRA Life Endowment Member


----------



## Mongo

And it wasn't an intelligent statement.

But Martha is allright in my book and I just got a little _PO._


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

How about "Fuck the NWA" instead? Hey, they started it with that "Fuck tha Police" shit!


----------



## Guest

Mongo said:


> But Martha is allright in my book and I just got a little _PO._


Well all do, brother. We all do.


----------



## Guest

Is Martha married to anyone in the LE community? Does anyone know?


----------



## Goose

Unregistered said:


> Is Martha married to anyone in the LE community? Does anyone know?


Her husband (Thomas O'Connor) used to be a Deputy Superintendent in Cambridge. No idea what he's doing now though.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Wednesday, November 15, 2006

*Patrick's win inspiration to Mass. blacks*

Many Afro-Americans feel 'jubilant, very overjoyed'

*By David Weber THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
* 
*BOSTON- *Massachusetts black leaders hope Gov.-elect Deval L. Patrick will be a catalyst for African-Americans to become more politically active, just as John F. Kennedy inspired thousands of young people to follow him into public service when he became the nation's youngest president in 1960.

Patrick's history-making election as Massachusetts' first black governor already has many black people feeling a pride they have not felt before.

"They're very jubilant, very overjoyed with this win because for so long there has been so much apathy in our communities," said Springfield Democratic City Committee Chairman E. Henry Twiggs.

Patrick seemed to recognize the opportunity to change the racial climate when he spoke with reporters the day after his election.

"It's a profound thing to be witness to and a central part of this historical moment," he said. "And I think if people around the country are looking at Massachusetts and thinking about Massachusetts differently than they have in the past, then good for us."

Veteran political activist and campaign organizer Joyce Ferriabough predicts Patrick's ascension to power will help defuse some of the disillusionment blacks have felt in Boston, where memories of violent clashes over court-ordered school desegregation in the 1970s remain clear.

Ferriabough, whose husband, Bruce Bolling, became the first black president of the Boston City Council in 1986, said black people traditionally have felt relegated to the children's table when political feasts take place, regardless of whether Democrats or Republicans are the host.

"A lot of black folks had tuned out of the party, feeling like we've been taken for granted. I'm telling you I heard so many black people say, 'There's nothing for us. Why should we vote? Why should we support them? Because nobody cares about us,' " said Ferriabough, who served on Patrick's campaign finance committee.

She said more people of color will be involved in Patrick's administration.

"I think that bodes well for the city, the state and for folks who want to run for political office in the future," she said.

Ron Bell, 43, of Milton, a black man who attended Boston schools during the busing crisis, said, "I would never have thought of running for office in Massachusetts. I would never have thought there would be an African-American governor in Massachusetts." He said he was active in voter registration drives before the Patrick campaign, but never envisioned himself as a candidate.

Since Patrick's victory, acquaintances have suggested Brown try his own run for office. "Before the election, the answer was no. After the election, it's maybe so," he said, adding that Patrick's success has given people "a sense of hope and possibility."

Bell said he saw children as young as 6 and 7 years old holding signs for Patrick before the election.

"They were civically engaged. They were part of the process," Bell said. "That's the type of spirit that was created."

Patrick defeated Republican Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey by a margin of 21 points on Nov. 7 in a state where U.S. Census figures show blacks make up only 6.8 percent of the electorate. An Associated Press voter survey on election day revealed roughly 90 percent of black voters sided with Patrick.


----------

